# Poor Responders : Part 97



## Skybreeze

*New home ladies!!*
    ​


----------



## Little Me

WooooHooo- I'm first


----------



## AoC

Dangit, too slow!!!      Well done Anne.


----------



## Skybreeze




----------



## Rural Chick

Go Anne - I was chuckling at Sausage disappearing into the bathroom with a rabbit - we all know what she means by that, don't we ladies         

Hi Natalie xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

AOC - That's fab news on the follie count, sounding really good size wise as well, go girl.

You have all just had me sat here giggling to myself (somewhat of a miracle on the 1st day of any month at work i will tell you  ) so thank you all, I can totally empathise with Pix on the trying to get out of a moving car thing, but it did make me laugh. Was trying to talk DH into letting me have a pet at the weekend, think the cat idea has just gone out of the window, in our house if a spider appears it's me who has to sort it out   he hates them, so god knows what he would be like with a mouse or a rat   

Popsi - still   for you and DH


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - brilliant!


----------



## Rural Chick

How are you feeling now AnnaSB?


----------



## Little Me

AM- How's hubby?
xx


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - Up and down, he was Ok virtually all day yesterday (as long as he sat on the sofa doing nothing  ) but when we went to bed he started coughing and just didn't stop, I retired to the spare room at 01:30 and he came and woke me when my alarm went off at 6am. His throat looks awful, his tonsils are huge and the only way I can describe the back of his throat is to say it looks like when you get nettle rash. We can be on our 2WW together again this month


----------



## AoC

Hugs for your DH, Driver! Poor both of you. 



Rural Chick said:


> Go Anne - I was chuckling at Sausage disappearing into the bathroom with a rabbit - we all know what she means by that, don't we ladies
> 
> Hi Natalie xxxx


OMG, I never thought of that! AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAAHAH!! I grabbed my pussy and ran to the bathroom with a rabbit

 Sorry. There are just some lines you can't let go by...


----------



## popsi

hi girls.. thanks for all your good wishes, well today went well but there is also another family being visited for the child too.. so we wont know till next week if we are proceeding or not, its so heartbreaking having to do this part, nothing could prepare us for it, i feel very very     now as we have been told a lot about the little one and i want he/she to be living in our nursery now.. sorry its a bit of a me post, apologies for not posting earlier but had to go straight to work after the meeting... please    for me girls xxxx


----------



## AoC

Lots of   for you, Popsi.  Hang on in there      .


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi               that this little one will be yours soon - can't believe they keep you hanging on so long.


----------



## fluffy jumper

Hi everyone, you must have thought I had disappeared off the face of the earth.

After having an enforced break from FF due to the shop opening I realised that I actually need a bit of a longer break from thinking about all things IF.

I have the occasional read to see how you are all getting on and it is fab to see some good news from RC.

I just wanted to say that I am OK and thinking of you all often but might not be around that much.

As I said to RC in a PM, I am not sure whether I want to carry on with another tx or not.  I am going to wait until I get the matching call and see how I feel then.  Right now I am thinking of just being happy with Max and not worrying about what I would do if something happened to him and I was left without a child.  

Popsi.  I will have everything crossed for you.  I have a friend on the adoption boards who will give me your news.

RC, please PM me when you have your first scan incase I miss the news on a post.

Ally, I am glad to see your Dad is a bit better but you must be exhausted you poor thing. 

Loads of Love to you all and I will see some of you at the PR Xmas party.
xxxxxx


----------



## popsi

tracey.. lovely to "see" ... we miss you round here, hope the shop is doing really well xx.. your friend has been in touch with me she s FAB xx thank you, and if it makes your decision any easier I was an only child and my parents had your worries honey but it all turned out ok and I never felt i needed anyone else (I know max is not an only child but I hope you understand where my sentements are coming from) x

RC and AnneofC thanks for your   xx


----------



## veda

hi all

iv just been catching up after nights  . so much has happened to you all. 

rc/rh cant wait to find out how many you have in there. so happy for you.

popsi im praying for you as this looks like a long time coming and you deserve she/he

anne of c 9 follies in amazing! they sound like they are growing lovely. 

lw are you having another scan soon? 

im fine although recovering from a horrid cold (during which i flipping ovulated and had to bms! dont know how i did it!) 
im on the countdown to my hols. 3 weeks yesterday i so need a week of sunshine. DRIVER hope you are stocking up on the suncream too! 
just fed up waiting for the next cycle to begin and looks like we wont be having it until late january due to refurbishments. why does it all take so long? some people seem to skip from one treatment to another a month ot 2 apart and i seem to have 1 -2 a year?? 
on the plus side im drinking gallons of full fat diet coke and loads of crisps and chocolate. wonder if the bikini will fit?!!
hope everyone is good and happy

ps thanks for your help on how to pm people.

v


----------



## Rural Chick

Veda - lovely to see you hun and sorry that you've been ill too. I think that to start tx in December is so difficult with Christmas, so waiting til the new year may not be a bad thing - and Spuds and Mag and probably lots of others who I've forgotten  will be your cycle buddies. Where are you going on holiday - I am missing the sun and daylight so much.


----------



## TryMeditate

Hello girls 

I'm just popping on really quickly to say       to Popsi - we will be hanging on to our seats waiting for your news.  I'm so hoping to hear you post very very soon that you are a mum.  I'm not sure how the adoption list works, but now that you are at the top, even if this little one is not your baby, surely it can't be much longer until you are holding your little baby.      for Popsi's little baby to arrive soon.

Hi Tracey - glad to hear your ok. You will be very very much missed  , but of course we totally understand how life consuming fertility can become. Does your shop have a website yet?  Be great if we could purchase toys online.


Lots of    for everyone else
xxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Popsi, another week for you to hang on, I so hope this is the one         

Well done AnnaSausage, 9 follies is amazing!  

Veda, sorry you're not well. Hopefully though it'll all be gone by the time you go on holiday.

Hope it's going well Tracey    

Heapey, you must be PUPO by now?    

RC, naughty girl re Sausage and a rabbit in the bathroom  

Nix  

Hello to everyone else  

We had our first appointment at the hospital today for a general check up and diabetes monitoring and they decided to do an impromptu scan so I had to down 1.5 pints of water. We saw a very clear sac, embryo and strong heart beat so all is well. Next scan is in 5 weeks for the nuchal translucency then they don't want to see me until 28th week. Still early days but all's well so far.

Lightweight x x x


----------



## laurab

LW - Great news. 

Heapey... update us please!

Pops - Ohhhhhh I've even got my eyes crossed for you.  

I love most animals even spiders and I used to keep big fat rat a pets for years!


----------



## beachgirl

Friends just arriving so logging on to save the page x


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi -    

LW - great news re the scan, how lovely!  

RC - feel like something is sitting on my chest. hopefully the anti b's will kick in soon

Veda - I will be cycling in jan too. 

Tracey - looking forward to seeing you at the party  

Driver


----------



## popsi

just to answer Sams question, there is not a list you move up, its about finding the perfect match for the child, so even though we have this now if it does not go ahead we could have another next week or could be a year or two there is just no knowing, which is why its hard xx


----------



## H&amp;P

LW - oooh an impromptu scan how exciting, have you really just got the one in there? I was convinced it was more   So excited for you, are you feeling Ok any morning sickness yet?

Veda - hope you are fully recovered for sunning yourself in the maldives, not even thought about suntan lotion yet, bet nowhere has it on offer at this time of year...

Tracey - great to hear from you, hope the shop is doing well and is nice and busy in the extremely long build up to Xmas, did you have it all decked out for halloween?

Popsi - can i ask a question, you don't have to answer if you don't want, do you get "chosen" (sorry not the right word but you know what I mean) by the social workers or the person that is putting the child up for adoption? I am keeping everything crossed that this is your special little one    

Need to log off and go home for my tea now so "see" ya all tomorrow


----------



## Jal

No chance of catching up on the last week or so but had a read through the last couple of pages.

Light weight - excellent news!!!

Popsi, keeping everything crossed for you   

Anna - fab haul, well done, my lead follie was 24mm on final scan and all was fine so wouldn't worry about the lead one.

RC - hiya, I'm ok thnx

Tracey - good to see you and glad all is going well, I completel;y understand yur need for a break, it's good to focus on other important things in life also.Glad you got the shop open in time for Xmas shopping season - good luck with it all.

Heapey - hope all went well   

Hello to all the other wonderful PR girls and thnx for all the good wishes.

My 6 visitors have gone now but I don't feel like I had a week off - shattered and was in training today and will be for nxt 2 days so again won't be on much. I think having my nieces for 6 days nearly put DP off the idea of children, they are 3 and 5 and like to get up EARLY!!! It was good to have them around as a destraction though. Feel a bit down now as it's the 1st chance I've had to think of our BFN but will book our follow up at the end of the week and see where we go from here. 1 part of me can't face the idea of going through it all again but I WANT children, catch 22 and DP won't even discuss DE, guess I'll see what the consultant says but some big decisions to be made in the near future. It's knowing when to stop and when to carry on plus their isn't a bottomless pit of money unfortunately.

Jx


----------



## Jumanji

Hi all!

Work has gone crazy - really sorry I haven't been around!  i was working until 1am on Saturday night/Sunday morning when I was supposed to be having a party.  DP was left to act as host!!

I haven't caught up with everything but just a few personals!

Jal - sorry about your BFN but you did well on this cycle so please don't lose hope.

RC/RH - many congrats on your BFP!!

LW - glad all is going well for you.

Driver - sorry you got the DE speech.  I have to say I totally agree with Sam; I feel the DE speech is trotted out an awful lot by doctors who can't bear to admit that they don't know why someone isn't getting pregnant.  This especially applies if you are over 35.  It seems to be their "catch all" explanation when they don't know the answer - must be your eggs, only option DE.  You have got pregnant twice recently which suggests something else is up so I would look at immunes etc. 

Heapy - PUPO lady!  Everything crossed for you.

much love to everyone else; I will try and catch up properly when I am less busy!


----------



## veda

hi girls.

rc going to maldives for a week (4th time we are so lucky) and il be getting on that plane if it kills me (which hopefully it wont!)

sobroody1  i will be starting ivf/icsi hopefully dec/jan. our 1st try ended up bfp but m/c then 2nd abandoned so hopefully 3rd time lucky?? we are having 1mth hrt instead of northiserone then stimming. it will be nice if we could cycle together as its scary stuff and moral support is good for the soul.

lw so glad about your scan. everything sounds really good. you will notice a huge difference at the nt scan as they grow so fast.

lord how much snot can one woman have? think i should be around a size 6 at least by now. also now sounding like i have a 80 a day habit. oh the glamour!!!

v


----------



## Rural Chick

Jal - hope your follow up goes Ok hun - why do you think they'll suggest DE - you had a good response - hope you can take some hope from that in amongst the sadness    
LJ - lovely to see you hun - do work realise how preggers you are           


veda said:


> lord how much snot can one woman have? think i should be around a size 6 at least by now.


         
Blood test now on Thursday as two nurses are ill at the surgery - two more days to double again


----------



## popsi

driver.. its the childs social worker and her managers that select the right family, I dont mind you askind at all hun xx

sorry for no personals as you can imagine i dont even know my name at the momemnt, but your kind words are helping so much xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey Mrs PUPO - enjoy it, it's great - sending you loads of           
Popsi - have a whole load more of these hun


----------



## veda

yeah heapey so glad you are PUPO   

crossing my toes for your embies snuggling inside!

v


----------



## Jal

Heapey - well done you!!! Glad youor mum is looking after you!! 

RC - I had the DE speech after my last treatment. I don't think I will get it this time. I just think if we do go ahead again it definately willl be the last time and I just wonder if DE will give us a better chance, it's hard to know what to do for the best.


----------



## Rural Chick

Jal - what about a tandem treatment?


----------



## Jumanji

Heapey - I remember telling my sister that getting to the 2ww was world away from "only chance DE" which is what she was originally told!  So many congrats on being PUPO!!


----------



## shortie66

Helloooooo me lovlies  

Popsi im sending up loads and loads of lovely        for you sweetheart, hope ur dreams come true real soon hunny            

LW whooooo hoooooo on that sneaky scan     So glad that ur saw ur little ones heartbeat     

**** y hiya hunny how u doin today?     

Malini thanx for the great pm hunny      I'll have a ickle bed or the sofa im not fussed, and certainly dont mind a hard bed at all.  Will bring some jd with me if thats ok    Cant wait to meet u and ur doggie thanx so much for utting me up, or should that be for putting up with me      

Sausage whats this about pussies and rabbits and running to the bathroom         Well done on those great follies hunny   

Jersey cant wait to meet u either hunny, sure we will ut the worlds to rights   

Heapey woooo hoooooo pupo ladie    Best of luck sweetheart everything crossed for you    

Pix hey there sweetie pie im with u on being scared of anything that has more than 4 legs    Spiders wasps bees anything creepy crawlie at all they scare the crap out of me   

hoe u feel later sweetheart well done on the snotty bonk tho   

Hello tracey ally purps sam veda littlejenny laura driver jal and everyone else   

Back later cos i really need a bath just dont loads of ironing an im pooped


----------



## Spuds

Evening ladies

_* Go Anne - I was chuckling at Sausage disappearing into the bathroom with a rabbit - we all know what she means by that, don't we ladies * _   laughed head off at that one !!

Sausage - I am so happy and proud and excited and      with happy tears for you lovely - the best news ever - go 9 !!!!

Popsi - flippin ec ! how much tension can a girl have hey - sending you so much love and        xxxx

Heapey - fantastic news !!! sending loads of    and    to you

So Broody n Veds n Mag 108 - think we will be cycling around the same time - sending loads of   for a Happy New Year 

Tracey Mohair - hello xxxxxx know what you mean but nice to see you again - look forward to mtg you in Nov xxxx

Sam - I think it is Sam whose Dad has not been well - hope I have the right one ! - but listen - a break would really do you the world of good - I have just had 7 hrs to myself and felt like a lifetime  xx

Sending loads of love

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## Spuds

SH*T !! - Just remembered I'm meant to be cooking and have left the spuds in the oven for too long - scuse the pun !!!

Arghhhhhh

Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## bugle

Popsi good luck I really hope it works out for you     

Heapey congrats on being Pupo!

Lw good news re the scan! 

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## mag108

PR team: sorry for the few persos.....justa quickie from me to say wwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyy to AnnofC and all those follies! keep chattin to them hun

to Popsi: I really hope it's your turn hun. It's all very cruel, setting two sets of hopefuls up for one child!


LW: glad all is well!

Heapey: congrats on being PUPO

dh driving me totally nuts...he is 'working' from home though not actually earning any money. When I get in from my day at work/travel on public transport, he is totally demanding of my time and attention. I appreciate he is at home all day on his own but really what I want to say is  GET A F**ING LIFE'. ...now I have had to leave the room because of him shouting at me cos I wont drop everyting to help him find his lost email......god they are a nightmare sometimes (sorry RH)


----------



## Miranda7

Evening all!

I'll try and catch up on a few personals - it may take a while, and be utter rubbish but I'll give it a bash!

Sausage - wow! Go follies GO!!!! You are bristling with em!

Heapey - congrats on being PUPO!

Mash - your post made me cry! I'm a step parent, and boy, it's HARD finding a balance. I'm always so thrilled to hear of people loving their steps like blood. 

Pix - hope you're recovering with lots of R&R?

Popsi - god, it's like being PUPO, isn't it girl? But with a two-year wait instead of a two-week one. I have every bit of me crossed for you.

Damn. My memory's run dry again. I'll give it another bash later!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Hick

mag108 said:


> dh driving me totally nuts...he is 'working' from home though not actually earning any money. When I get in from my day at work/travel on public transport, he is totally demanding of my time and attention. I appreciate he is at home all day on his own but really what I want to say is GET A F**ING LIFE'. ...now I have had to leave the room because of him shouting at me cos I wont drop everyting to help him find his lost email......god they are a nightmare sometimes (sorry RH)


You sound just like **** y around seven years ago went I went through that phase - she grew out of it before I did.    

Actually, it has set me up to be a "househusband" which I'm looking forward to being when **** y's paid maternity runs out ......   If only there was a clinic that offerred me the opportunity to be preggers too ...... although some people might say I have been for years! Sadly, to paraphrase Churchill (to Lady Astor about him being drunk and her ugly),

"Sir, we may both be fat, but in a few months time I'll give birth"       

Now where did I put your DH's Email address to send the Spearmint Rhino invite to? **** y, **** y, **** y - where are you going........


----------



## Malini

Popsi (goodness me the WAITING must be agony), Heapey (woohoo), AOC (gross and dirty!), and Nix (intralipids ok?) - you'll all get a special prayer tonight. I don't know what I believe but I still pray.  For the rest of you a   and for happy hols for Veda and Driver  .

That's flippin' fantastic LW.

Malini xx

PS RH - you can come visit too if you make toast when we crash back in?
PPS mag - you have a date.


----------



## laurab

Heapey - those embies sound just perfect.... same cell size as my chippers.


----------



## Rural Hick

AnnaofCumberland said:


> OMG, I never thought of that! AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAAHAH!! I grabbed my pussy and ran to the bathroom with a rabbit


Well, I didn't know that **** y spent her time reading about this sort of thing. Mrs Slocombe would be proud ....   

RH


----------



## mag108

RH: please come and take him away I care not where!?

You are funny RH, thats made me laugh = cheered me up!


----------



## Rural Hick

Malini said:


> PS RH - you can come visit too if you make toast when we crash back in?


Woo hoo! I've not been propositioned like this in years apart from  y when it is BMS or donation time.   

How do you like your breakfast? Ohh, and whilst we are on the subject of adopting waifs and strays, can mag108's DH come too?    

RH 

PS Is there an award for how far we can get a thread down tangent blvd before it is dragged back onto topic?  **** y's lessons are regularly taken there for 50 minutes (out of 55) and the kids then come boasting to me of their success!


----------



## Rural Chick

Apologies lovely ladies for H (note the lack of R or D!)      
Can you tell he's been banned from nooky at the moment.      
And the kids might think they've got off topic, but really it's all part of master plan to get them learning when they think they're not!!!


----------



## shortie66

Rh poor you being put on a nooky ban                    not that i think its funny or anything 

malini i dont mind having the blow up bed either hun   

Just eaten a lemon curd muffin   i was being sooooooo good today too  

Mag is ur dh any good any good at decorating    If he is send him over here for a couple of weeks i got loads of painting needs doing


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate hun - any news about the cafe?


----------



## shortie66

not yet **** y we are waiting for them to come to us.  The offer has been put to her but she wants to talk it over with her partner first. Scottie will ring them 2moz so we just gotta wait and see


----------



## Pixie75

Only been away for a few hours...how many pages ??    Chatterboxes!!   

Heapey:      on being PUPO

RC & RH: Errr domestic!!    You two make me laugh!!

Mir: Great personals mate!   I'm much better hon thanks.  

LW: Fab news darling   Grow baby grow    Is it definetely singleton? 

Malini: Can I come round too? Not that I don't have a place to stay but it sounds like you'll be having more fun after the party    I would like my toast with jam please RH!   
Ps: Malini only joking hon.  

Popsi: Hang in there sweetie. I'm sure it's very hard but it'll be so worth it.   

Kate: I'm scared of anything that has more than 2 legs   

LJ: Honey you are the queen of personals but please don't feel like you have to do that everytime you post. We all know how much you care. Hope work is not stressing you out.  

Off to catch up with my Turkish soaps now  

Pix xxxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

morning all, just a quickie while my first report of the day is running.

heapey - congrats on being PUPO, enjoy the feeling.    

popsi  - 

Pix - love that article, maybe I need to be getting me some DHEA  

LJ - we love you and please don't worry about us you have enough on your plate with work and a lovely big bump  

Kate -   for the cafe

RC & RH -  

Back to work now girls, love to all.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning Driver hun - don't work too hard.  

Pixie - that is fascinating - and makes a lot of sense presented how it has been. It'll be interesting to see whether the British clinics suddenly become more pro DHEA.

Heapey -        

AOC and Nix        for those follies

AnnaSB, Veda and Pix (and Driver's DH) hope you are feeling better today.  

Popsi             

Kate - hope the news is good for the cafe    

Mag - hope DH is being better behaved this morning    

Malini - thanks for the offer for RH staying - I think I'll be leaving him at home somehow    

Love and hugs to everyone       

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Malini

hehe RC, I thought I'd call his bluff   I tutor and one of my former students used to EXCELL in gettng me off topic, and was so proud of it.  She was staying with us the other night (it became a much closer relationship after a few years) and she says all innocently, 'You know when you used to moan at me for getting you off topic. Well it's funny, so many times those chats help 'cause we've already discussed something that comes up in class.'  

Pix - the more the merrier I say!! glad you're recovering. 

We can draw lots for beds Kate.  I am   for the cafe.

Driver - don't let them work you too hard, you've got to stay healthy for your hols.

Morning all,
M xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Heapey - congrats on being pupo!  

Pix - what a fantastic article! If dhea reduces the chance of miscarriage I think I should be on it! Does Dr G prescribe dhea? 

LJ - you should be taking it easy! 

Sorry for the lack of personals. Struggled into work, feel pants!

I thought I ov'd yesterday, but had a little pink blood first thing but nothing since. What is going on? Is AF arriving (do not feel crampy though) or is this linked to ov? Answers on a post card please?

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaSB - apparently light spotting with ovulation is possible (what did we do before google?). Look after yourself hun - are you sure you should be at work     

Malini - It's usually far more interesting off topic, isn't it? Can't wait for the pajama party - I don't reckon we'll need the beds    

Nix - how did it go with Dr G on Monday?


----------



## Little Me

Hi girls

Pops- I am    hard for and hubby hun, you deserve this soooooo much  

Heaps- Well done Mrs Pupo     

LW- Glad scan went well hun     

Feeling soooo sh it today girls, I should lock myself away.
I feel like I'm in a massive black hole and I can't climb out.
Dunno what's going on but I don't like it
Feels very scary  

Sorry   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Morning girls,

Just wanted to say congratulations Heapey on being PUPO!!!! I remeber how scared you were at the beginning of this cycle - look how well it has turned out. I am so pleased for you.

Hi RC and Anna      

Pixie - thank you so much for sharing that news from CHR with us. I started on 100mg DHEA about 2 weeks ago because I have been more and more convinced from my own research (not talking about scietifc research here!) that DHEA is highly effective, so have decided to try to 'ride out' the side effects. So far ok. So that's great to read that. I was also convinced that, if I ever managed to conceive that I would probably miscarry due to my crap eggs, but this has given me hope!

Girls - I need more advice. I've been using cheapo ovulation strips from t'internet. It states that a test line as dark as or darker is a positive. I had no lines at until day 11 (which is when I expected to ovulate as I have a 25 day cycle), when I got a strong line, but it wasn't quite as dark as the test line, but almost. The next day it had disappeared completely and I've had no lines at all. Did I ovulate then? I must have had an LH surge of some kind?

Hi everyone else - will catch up soon,
jo xxx

Oh Anne - just seen your post. i am SO sorry you are feeling so crappy honey. Have a hug from me. Hang on in there.


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne -          - is there anything we can do to help hun?

Jo -  I reckon that it was your surge hun - I used to do two a day with those because I missed one once when we were supposed to be doing IUI because I thought the line wasn't dark enough. So go for it and have fun


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - ahhhh Hun  , maybe you are in the hole I found myself at the bottom of last week, you are coming down from a lovely holiday, Jas's job hunting, AF arriving, not surprised you are down in the dumps. I am not yet out of that hole myself but seem to have found other things to concentrate on to take my mind off the crap stuff that's going on. Don't beat yourself up for feeling low, we are here to love and support you through it.


----------



## Little Me

Thanks girls    

I will be fine soon I'm sure, I can usually pull myself out but this one is taking longer

Jo- that sounds like a surge yes hun x


----------



## Malini

Anne, I blame everything on the weather but even so I do think the darkness, time change and the cool air take some getting used to.  Now I am not all 'I wish it were summer all year' but I think the change causes havoc with our hearts, minds and hormones.  Maybe you don't notice so much when you have something to be 'lost' in or 'delighted' by but when things are a bit humdrum and you're left questioning 'how you fit?' then it can take its toll.  Well that's what I think.  A big   for you.  If you're down go with it and don't put pressure on yourself to be all cheerful and bright 'cause I think that can make it worse.  Do try and fit little treats into your day and do some autumnal things that AOC writes about so beautifully.  It is different for everyone but I try to find magnificent leaves that have changed colour or a gap in the clouds where the blue looks gorgeous because of the grey around it.  Not trying to make light of how you feel.  Just saying we all feel like this sometimes, and with the heartache and disappointment you've got going on, it makes the brighter things pale.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Malini - what a lovely post. You are just gorgeous.


----------



## Little Me

malini- I echo what Jo said  

you're the best girls


----------



## Ourturn

Anne      

Jo - love the pic!   My Benj has destroyed 2 of his beds. Finally found one which he doesn't want to eat!


----------



## Jumanji

just a couple more personals while I catch up

Pix - that update from CHR was fascinating.  I think their view squares with some other unrelated research; i remember that some experiment had been done in which the ovaries of older rats were transplanted into the bodies of younger rats and immediately started acting "younger".  This supports the CHR idea that the environment and not the eggs is all important.  Also DHEA takes a steep drop after age 35 so by correcting that, it would make sense that "older" women can be helped.  Really refreshing to read about a clinic who is actually questioning the "it's the eggs" line.  On a different note, I am so sorry you had to cancel your holiday.    

Popsi -   so hard for you. 

love to all; still busy and so tired now.  Rest of the team is 6 men and 1 woman.  The woman is the only one asking if I am ok and saying I should go home if need be!!


----------



## Malini

Thanks Anne and Jo.  It feels good to have kind things said, and not be grumpy and bleak me like I am most of the time.  

Hi LJ.  Are any of those men not fathers? Bet they'd want the world and its wife to be considerate to the mothers of their children! Grrr, double standards.

Hiya ASB, hope you're feeling better.  Has your Benj calmed down a bit or is he still being a mad teenager?  My Charlie has moments of craziness but on the whole is a lot more amenable since his op - particularly in the company of other male dogs.

M xx


----------



## Malini

Oh, I forgot and it was the whole reason I logged back on in the first place  

My endo biopsy result has come back clear both on NK status and also on endometrial tissue structure.  What a relief.  So it looks like APAs are my problem, along with raised NK activity in my blood when I am stimmed (but otherwise it is clear).

hmmm. Do I try au naturel on some heparin and baby aspirin?  

M xx


----------



## Ourturn

Malini - Benj is a little calmer but still pretty excitable, he's 9 months old now. We have put is crate away and can leave him in the house unattended for short periods which is great. Problem we have is that if he's off the lead in the park and sees another dog, he bombs after them wanting to play. We will have to get him a play mate in the spring! 

Anna x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

sobroody1 said:


> Jo - love the pic!  My Benj has destroyed 2 of his beds. Finally found one which he doesn't want to eat!


Sadly, although poor Ned got the blame for the havoc in the photo, we suspect it was Millie as she has since been caught in the act, ripping stuffing out of beds from underneath poor Ned who sleeps on oblivious! We've since been through so many lovely soft, fluffy doggy-duvets, and we've just resorted to a piece of vet bed inside a hard plastic basket now. I'd much rather they had more comfy beds, but I think we'll have to wait until Millie grows out of her chewy phase.

What sort of a bed does Benjy have now then?


----------



## Ourturn

Jo - its just a normal large square soft cushion with a fake fur cover. He still grabs it with his teeth, throw its around and makes love to it at least twice a day!


----------



## Malini

Anna,  Charlie does the same and the snip hasn't made that any different.  He'd love a playmate too and we're considering the same as you for next Spring.  Fortunately, my neighbour has a dog and they get on and he runs with a pack on Thursdays which he loves (but is so tired when he comes home that he sleeps for 12 hours and SNORES!).  

Jo - Love that Millie can sabotage a bed while Ned sleeps on - too funny.  He must sleep like me.  I've got Charlie some cheap padded mats from the market in Ashbourne and they are in all his sleeping places now.  They cost 2.50 and he seeks them out so they can't be too bad.

M xx


----------



## Little Me

aaahh, bless Charlie and Benjy  

Our little Charlie cat snores too and we can hear him through the closed bedroom door 
He's a very affectionate little pusskins these days


----------



## H&amp;P

I want a pet   DH said I can have chickens


----------



## Little Me

AM- get a little Charlie cat     

They really help


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - You can try to sweet talk him for me, I am having no success   mainly cos I really want a dog not a cat and in my heart I know we can't have a dog with both working full time   I have a mild allergy and cat fur seems to set it off worse than dog.... (maybe cos I stroke them more)


----------



## Little Me

I'l, work on it on Sunday evening  
ps, if you're still ok for us to pop in of course


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - absolutely, you are welcome anytime, DH got antibiotics from Dr this morning (he has Tracheitis  ) so he should be back to fighting fit by Sunday.   Was Jas up for the chinese or are you just calling for a coffee?


----------



## Little Me

Happy to have a chinese hun, I will have a light lunch so I am ready for more food  
PM me your home address or text or hotmail, what ever suits


----------



## Miranda7

Afternoon dears!

Anne - so sorry to hear you're feeling low. Only three weeks and a bit till the PR party though! I guess that's a bit far away.

Driver - we had two dogs while working full-time. If you get rescues that are already toilet trained that will help! Can you get home at lunchtimes? i think you ought to get two, so they keep each other company. 

Pix - that study was so interesting. I do think DHEA is what did it for me.

I've just got my FSH back - 5.5. And LH 3.3. Weird. I was fairly convinced it would have shot up and I'd finally have closure. All the while I'm 'normal' I harbour fantasies of sending out for some donor sperm from the net or other crazy ideas.  

DH would never go through it all again, and I don't think I would either. But if we had a chance naturally I would be all over him like a rash.


----------



## H&amp;P

Mir - we would have looked at rescues but unfortunately we both work too far away from home to nip back at lunchtime. Your hormone results look great (wish my FSH was like that)

Anne - sent you a PM


----------



## Little Me

Hi Mira  
Bobble looks lovely in that pic


----------



## Pixie75

Hello girls,

My DHEA update post has been removed but here is a link to it if anyone wants to read -

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/about_chrupdate.html

Anne :   You've been doing brilliantly well so far and been an inspiration to me please don't let anything upset you honey.You have a heart of gold and you deserve the best. 

Anna: Yes Dr G can prescribe you DHEA but make sure you get pharmaceutical grade dhea. CHR uses Metro drugs in NY but not sure how easy to get the stuff from them if you are not CHR's patient but it's worth a try. Also, you need to get your DHEA/DHEAS and Testosterone levels checked before start taking it to find out the right dose for you.

Miranda: Brilliant results! I wish mine were as good as yours. I don't even want to know what my FSH is these days  Would you get your AMH checked again?

Driver:


DRIVER225 said:


> I want a pet  DH said I can have chickens


    Sorry but it made me laugh. How about a goldfish?   I love goldfish! I used to have one and that lived 8 years but she died quite recently. I was so upset 

LJ: Don't work too hard! 

RC:  

Anyone heard from Nix? I wonder how she is doing?  

I'm off to see my GP for my missing period!  Not sure what they can do but I might get him to prescribe me the drug Romina told me about. Let's see!

Hugs,

Pix xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab

Mir - Maybe when your down you could seduce tim!? Poor tim even asked me the other night if I think we will ever have sex ever again!!    I, like you can't try aux naturel.... not that I have room for more its just the 'never' bit I find hard. Still we are the luckiest people in the world with our little nobbins.   Great FSH by the way... 

Anne -   

Driver - ohhhhh pets! Maybe a greyhound?? There are loads of them and they are hapy lounging on the sofa all day! we hope to get a greyhound when the bubs are older.  Although I have to admit the dog is more for Tim I'm much more of a pussy girl (ohh er mrs!) like anne.

Pix  - Good luck at the dr's.  We used to have alovely clown fish and I cried myself to sleep when he died!   Shows you can get attatchd to anything no matter how little!

Agh.... back later


----------



## Little Me

What would I do without you lot eh? 

Pix-Hun, don't worry about me, I'll be just fine and dandy. You made me cry though with your words...in a nice way of course  
Hoep the docs goes ok hun  

yes Mira- What a cracking FSH   
I wonder what mine would be if I ever had it done again  

laura- You crack me up   

OOOh yes AM- how about some fishes.....we too have some tropicals and they're dead cute and colourful....quite a lot of work though

xxx


----------



## Little Me

...oooops, I seem to be on the Next website    
I've fallen in   with a jacket


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> ...oooops, I seem to be on the Next website
> I've fallen in  with a jacket


me see, me see


----------



## Little Me

It's the black sequin jacket....not sure you can view but I LOVE it.    

http://www.next.co.uk/women/shot.asp?b=G45&p=12&s=6

http://www.next.co.uk/editorial/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - looks lush, a really nice xmas party jacket for you, I am so sad I won't be there 

Pix - Goldfish or tropical fish (I used to have tropical fish years ago with my ex, he got them in the divorce ), now there's an idea, I think I might need something fluffier, can't see fish curling up with me on the sofa when I am feeling blue. maybe i will just have to buy one of those pretend ones that purrs when you stroke it.  Hope you are continuing to feel better, can you rebook your Iceland break/ When do you start your new job?



laurab said:


> Poor tim even asked me the other night if I think we will ever have sex ever again!!


  , what did you say (is it reapeatable in print) ??  

Message from Nix, she's really busy with visitors and flying visit to London for intralipids, had a scan today which she said was "a good show" and set for EC on Sat am and sends all of team PR her love.


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies

Anne and Driver        hope you feel brighter soon. I sense some retail therapy in the offing.

Heapey - have loads more          - a pupo lady can never have enough.

Nix and AOC         for those follies.

Popsi               for you and DH    

Malini - what you wrote was so beautiful - can't you hand that it instead of your biothics essay - I'd give you full marks.  

AnnaSB and Jo - your doggies are a scream - the only thing our lovely goldie ever chewed was sticks - including those in the log basket    and the annual vacination reminder from the vets   

Mir - your FSH is amazing - perhaps you should take Laura up on her offer of Tim - I'm hoping RH doesn't read back that far given his banned status at the moment.   

Laura -         - I can just imagine RH saying something like this time next year.   

Pix - hope you are feeling a bit better and that your GP was able to help find your AF.   Where did your post go and why?

Have a lovely evening ladies.


----------



## Miranda7

That's the thing though - my FSH was good before and I only managed four eggs twice - one follie on the cancelled LP. Then my AMH was on the floor... I dunno.

Tim, you minx! Cummmere...

Anyone else got some sperms for me? Huh?

RC - when do you find out how many you've got in there?


----------



## Rural Chick

Mir - I wish I knew what the answer was    

I am hopefully having a scan next week - so should know a bit more then. I'm guessing it's a singleton because of my low HCG results. So long as it/they are OK, I don't mind at all.


----------



## Miranda7

Hurrah!

That first scan is terrifying. But marvellous, of course.


----------



## Rural Hick

Rural Chick said:


> Malini - thanks for the offer for RH staying - I think I'll be leaving him at home somehow


 



Pixie75 said:


> I would like my toast with jam please RH!


How does Mike takes his toast? 



Malini said:


> hehe RC, I thought I'd call his bluff


Looks like I've got a better offer!    

Hope that **** y doesn't find out!     

H (formerly RH or **** y's DH but the D has been removed)


----------



## Rural Chick

I think the H is looking optimistic at the moment


----------



## Donkey

Evening

Sorry i've missed a few days and am behind     I had to skim read.

Anne so sorry you have been feeling low   .  To be honest reading everyone's posts over the months (and knowing how I feel can burst into tears at the drop of a hat and hate being on my own because I start to think) we are all borderline depressed...if not full blown depressed!  But we are having a very difficult time, over a long period of time plus all the other sh1t that occurs in life.  But we all send you   Anne and   to anyone else that needs them.

Pixie hope you feel better  

Heapey  

I love the pet talk, my cats are my world, I love them soooo much.

Well I have booked a LIT appt for 4th December.  have to have some blood tests first with in 30 days.  It's been so nice having a bit of a break and not having to coordinate appts, now it will all start again.  

Lots of love to you all
xx


----------



## Spuds

Evening ladies

Anne G - sending loads of   your way - really liked Malini's post - it can get pretty grim but when its bad I find that basic simple things like a walk in the park or a swim have really really helped xxxx -oh and of course a bit of retail therapy - get that jacket in the bag Mrs quick xxxxx - we are all here for you - through the highs n lows and I know those highs will be there again and I'm sure you are going to add to the brood one day and thats all there is to it xxxxxxxx

Love to the Mob - Donkey - just seen your post and agree 100%

RC n RH sending u lots of     too xxx

Nix xx for Sat

Sausage - always a big   for you too

Girls - not long till the party weeeheeeyyyyyyy  

Spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

Wooooo hooooooo 

We have the cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Sorry no personals tonight ladies my head is in a whirl 

Except a hug for anne driver and anyone else that needs one


----------



## popsi

just popping in as not really in the right place at the moment .... 

to everyone, anne pix, driver and all of you that need them   

   to those that need them 

and much love to you all xx


woo hooo kate !!! how bl00dy fantastic !!!! .... JD to celebrate


----------



## Miranda7

Hooray! Well done Kate!

Pops - what gives? Are you not ok? have you had news?


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate and Scottie           - here's to you cafe.

Popsi hun              

Spuds, Donkey and Mir


----------



## Malini

Popsi, hun, we're all fretting about you and here whenever you do want to share.     

WOOHOO Kate.  How fab is that.  Next PR party in Brum at your caf.  Am so, so excited.

Hi mash and Donkey.

m xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi        sweetheart might have a lot on my mind but still thinking about you hunny      for good news for you    

Just had pizza for tea   bang goes the diet for another week   

Hi mir malini **** y and everyone


----------



## beachgirl

Hugs to Popsi and Anne     and woohoo yto Kate..great news about the cafe...

Sorry not around lots but always seem to have somethign to do or puddycats need attention...thinking of you all x


----------



## Pixie75

Popsi: Aww sorry to hear you are feeling low honey  

Kate: Well done you!!    Ps: Received your cheque today - thanks. xx

Driver: I'm starting my new job on Monday hon so no time for another holiday until Xmas now. We are going to Turkey on the 19th Dec and planning on doing some skiing while we are there so I'm not that bothered about going to Iceland anymore. Thanks for posting Nix's news. xx

Mir:


Miranda7 said:


> Anyone else got some sperms for me? Huh?


  In what form would you like them?!

Donkey/Beach/Malini/Spuds/RC & H : Hello 

I got my prescription! It was rather easy cos on duty GP was a young man!   

Pix xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

spit      

hi pix hi beachy


----------



## Donkey

Fantastic news Kate!!!  Hurray!!!         

Malini and RC   

xx


----------



## popsi

thanks girls... no news just waiting .. just want to know now one way or the other to move on


----------



## mag108

Hi everyone
RC: Your DH is outa control, has he been in your drugs box by any chance? 

RH: dh gone awol. what have you done with him? 

PIx: You have posted about DHEA and m/c and I have read back but cant find it!!!!!?? aha I just see your new post thanks so so much. That is an amazing article. Pretty much sums up what some people on here have been sating (LJ, Sam)

Anne: big hug, (way to go Malini!.)...Its always so hard to see in the dark clouds but there are brighter days ahead and that may be tomorrow 

LJ: hope you are getting some time to put those feet up!

Malini: You are not grumpy! Human beings want connection not jolly hockysticks, and we all try and tune in and and connect. How you express yourself is so clear and poetic! What a relief on the uNK results!

Anna: benj sounds like a right cutie!

Mir: gr8 news on your results!

KATE: what fab news on the cafe! congrats! 

all ok here. Phone consult with DrG tomorrow. GP has said she will refer me for 2nd opinion on NHS hysteroscopy, just back from yoga and shopping with DH who wanted his birthday present early and no thats not a euphanism!
x


----------



## tropifruiti

Hello lasses
Thanks for the warm welcome . i can't believe how fast this thread movees- i miss one day and then there are pages to read. Until i get to know you all better i have to admit to skim reading.
Didn't manage to get on last nigh due to subjecting myself to a badminton injury. Yes i managed to hit myself rediculously hard on the bridge of my nose with the metal past of the racket.   Now have bruised and swollen nose plus have taken a divet out of it ( much blood) . Friends and DH were sympathetic for about 5 minutes but then found it all very funny and play resumed. To be fair it is quite funny   if not painful. a kid at school today did manage to say ' what have you done to your nose miss?'  Others kindly didn't comment.
AOC well done on your bumper follie collection and thanks to those who given me the links to the DE comments. I think i am actually just a bit thick as navigating around the site.   How do i reach this page without goung through the search menu? I know you'll help.


----------



## Pixie75

Mag - I received a PM from one of the mods saying that they've had to remove my post as it is a quote which FF don't have permission to reproduce. I was told the best way to get round this is re-posting leaving a weblink which is what I did.

If anyone has any questions relating to that study, there is an email address at the bottom of the article.

Mir - I wonder what the explanation is for low AMH/normal FSH?  Have you only got your AMH tested once? Just thinking as it is produced by follicles maybe it was a bad month for you when you were tested? Does NHS still not offer AMH? I think I'd read it somewhere that they would or is it just me? 

Hello Tropi 

I received all the money & food choices now so THANKS A LOT girls. There is 19 of us in total, I haven't spoken to the restaurant yet so as far as they are concerned the party is for 25 people - whops!  

Time for *SECRET SANTA* but not sure how to work it out as 19 is an odd number. Is there anyone who doesn't want to be involved? You can PM me if you don't want to take part. I was thinking of £10 max for the pressie? What do you all think??

Pix xx

xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7

I have an appt with a doc on Thurs Pix - I'll ask, though I'm thinking they won't do it in deepest darkest Dorset!

Oo, Secret Santa! Do we get to know who we're buying for? I think it still works with 19 - one person gives to the next, and round it goes, if you imagine us all round a table? Is that logical? We all buy one present, that makes 19 presents, doesn't it? Or am I loopy loo?


----------



## popsi

just to (maybe??) help.. we used to have secret santa in work and we were all female (as you ladies are  ) and we just bought and wrapped a gift worth x amount and had a lucky dip style (black bag lol) choosing prezzie ... tell me to shut up is you wish lol xx


----------



## Malini

Hi Pix, All fine with me re secret santa, money, etc... Are we doing something for Ms Mohair's almost birthday. Good suggestion Popsi.

Mir - there is another woman I've met via IF who like you has ideal hormone results (not had her AMH tested) but no joy with her OEs.  It turned out she had thyroid and immune issues along with only a few eggs.  Might be what Pix's lot are getting to except that ideal uterine/ovarian environment may include much more than age but also health factors. What would be interesting in your case would be some monitored cycles to see what you AFC is, whether you ovulate and then maintain progesterone through luteal phase.  Also would a basic thyroid panel be possible?  Just thoughts.

Ta mag for saying I am not grumpy.  'Jolly hockeysticks' is a great phrase, don't presume I'll getaway with that one in my mid-Atlantic accent.  Sigh, you lucky linguistic ladies of this isle and Ireland.

Popsi - I understand too well why you want to know so you can rebuild and get on, suspended animation is horrid and if you're like me it feels like we've been in that vacuum for far too long.

Typically I got up the courage to call LV tonight and the nurse isn't there.  I MUST do it tomorrow.  I can't let time keep rolling like this.  In one breath I want to never cycle again but in the next I want DESPERATELY to be a mum.

Grrrr.

M xxx


----------



## Miranda7

I had thyroid checks sometime in the last few years I seem to remember, M. My problem is just few eggs - and Robert shows they couldn't be too bad! 

I'm just convinced I'm having the menopause - periods getting closer together, feeling a bit rubbish most of the time, yadda yadda. So the FSH not going up is a big surprise.

If my DH hadn't been neutered all those years ago it's eminently possible I'd have no idea, as our few gametes would have got it on without me knowing I was a PR.

Be grumpy - it's apparently a safeguard against dementia...


----------



## Malini

Like it, that's my story now then.

I think Robert proves that your eggs are grrreat!    He is a really handsome boy.

It is a bloody mystery your FSH then...like you said you may never have known.  Having said that Almond's was sky high this summer and she had an AFC done this month and had ten as well as two dominant follicles.  Go figure, none of it makes sense.

Has there been an offer on the house?

M x

PS To all of you, Almond says hi and is happily manic for her BIG day this Sat.  Isn't it Laura's bday also?


----------



## AoC

WOOO HOOO Cafe!

Go Nix, Go!

LOL @ the RC/RH show.  

Me braindead.


----------



## shortie66

Aofc me braindead too hunny    

Mallini     know that mixed feeling very well hunny    TBH i dont want anymore tx but want nothing more than to be a mommy   Am so scared about it all (thats why i went so quiet i think) just want to push it all to the back of ur mind and pretend its not happening    Join my club hunny     

Pix Im fine with £10.00 for a secret santa are we opening pressies there or do we save till xmas tho     

Hi mira popsi and everyone


----------



## Pixie75

Mir - not sure what your tyroid result was but as long as it's within the reference range GP's say no action needed but when trying to conceive it needs to be around or just below 1. Don't write yourself off that quickly! I haven't had my period for 2 months and even I don't consider myself menopausal. Guess what GP told me today? He said they wouldn't worry about it unless I missed my period for 6 months!!  
Ps: You are absolutely right about secret santa, it's me being durr!!! 

Malini - Please give my love to Almond if you see her, she must be so excited now! There is so much to celebrate at our party!

Popsi - Great idea! 



AnnaofCumberland said:


> Me braindead.


 as if!! 



slycett said:


> Pix Im fine with £10.00 for a secret santa are we opening pressies there or do we save till xmas tho


You can save yours until Xmas if you like my darling  
xxxx


----------



## shortie66

Pix u r joking aint ya hunny    If you aint careful sweetie i'll be opening em all   and god help the restaurant if they got a xmas tree there it'll be missing half its baubles by the time i've finished


----------



## Malini

Essay done and submitted.  Woohoo.  It is not genius but it'll do. I have another one for the 2nd Dec so RC you may come to regret your suggestion.

Pix - I am so, so lucky to be attending parts of Almond's special day and will give her PR love and cuddles.

Your club, Kate, is one that I feel honoured to be invited to join. Nothing wrong with denial when it is a big, bad, horrid monster you're hiding from.  We'll get there together.  Bring the JD and we'll both call our clinics at the end of Nov  .

Sweet dreams all and AOC and Nix special wishes for your follies - grow, grow, grow (together and no racing now).  And Heapey for your embies - get cosy.  And LW and RC - may your babes be good for mum. M xxx


----------



## AoC

Open Them!!!  Open Them!!!     

Sorry, a bit of early Christmas over-excitement breaking through there.  

I can't remember if I said congrats to Heapey at being PUPO - congrats, sweetheart!  

Thinking of you, Popsi.

Hope today is better, Anne.  Good morning.  

*waving to all*

I'm a bit peeved.  I'd planned to work from home today in comfort, but now I've got to go in.  Sigh.  Slapping a heating pad on, big knickers, and going in... ggg


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

My quick morning skim read has taken me half an hour  

Kate - fab news on the cafe, can we all come to your opening

mal - well done on getting your essay done

RC & RH - you make me giggle  

AOC -  

Anne -  sent you a PM about Sunday

and......   ..... forgotten everything else I was going to say already, doesn't bode well for a day full of meetings where I am supposed to be running them


----------



## purple72

Morning all, just marking the thread, back later for catch up

Love to all

X


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Pixie75 said:


> Mir - I wonder what the explanation is for low AMH/normal FSH?  Have you only got your AMH tested once? Just thinking as it is produced by follicles maybe it was a bad month for you when you were tested? Does NHS still not offer AMH? I think I'd read it somewhere that they would or is it just me?


Yes, it was me who had my AMH recently re-tested on the NHS much to my surprise. But this was by a fertility consultant at a local NHS clinic. Maybe tell your GP you're considering more tx, get them to refer you to an NHS clinic and get them to test it? I'm in a similar position to Mira - always had ok FSH and other hormones, but a very poor AMH and little response to drugs. So I'm still waiting for the results of my re-tested AMH - the consultant was ADAMANT that it would still be through the floor, despite my FSH still being good, as she says it doesn't fluctuate, but just goes down with age. How I would like to prove her wrong!

Someone on her suggested, and I'm beginning to think evidence supports this, that a low AMH but a high FSH means a low number of eggs, but of decent quality (or rather, a decent ovarian enviornment, ) The quality of the eggs (or ovarian environment) can be influenced by factors such as general health, lifestyle, DHEA. Whilst the number of eggs left obviously doesn't change.

Kate - congrats on the cafe!!! I'm guessing it's up near you, and not down here in Devon?

Anne - hope you're feeling a bit brighter today, duck. 

AM - I too laughed at DP saying you could have chickens!!!! I love dogs, we have 4, and can't imagine life without them, but I think you're right to hold back having one when you're both out at work all day. I'm very lucky that i work from home 90% of the time.Our next door neighbours are out at work all day and leave their dogs howling in the kennels all day. I don't mind the noise, i just feel sorry for the poor doglets.... 

Hi everyone else.


----------



## Züri

wow you girls can talk! book marking on page 9 and about 25 pages behind! arghhh not a cat in hells chance of catching up

thinking of you all x


----------



## laurab

No! We have to open the pressie there! We used to pick out a name so we knew who we were buying for and then the person had to try to guess who had bought it for them.... but we maybe don't know eachother well enough??

FSH etc is just a number, my FSH was 17 and my AMH was 2.9 on the bigger pmol scale.  SO who bloody knows.

Kate - ohhhh egg chips and beans please and a good strong cup of tea please!!

Pops - Like Mir said this is just like a 2ww for you.... we are all behind you though hon.  Do you have any idea whn you will be expecting the call?

Kisses to all, fogotten loads I know but been up all night wth a poorly Beth and shattered.... must do some jobs before they wake up from nap!


----------



## Rural Chick

Purple - lovely to see you sweetie - hope you're OK    

Driver - don't work too hard - save some energy for that holiday - hope you're feeling a bit better today.    

Anne -      did you buy the jacket? Hope you fell a bit brighter today as well hun 

AOC - big knickers    - sorry that you've had to go into work   . I'm with you on the open them - I still peek at any pressies I get - how sad is that!!!

Malini - do you know what your next essay is - can you imagine if we did a joint effort - prehaps I should bring H along and he can write if for you while we are partying   

Kate  - I would have thought it would be the cutlery and the crockery you'd be nicking for your new cafe    

Mir - do you know when you are Oving - is it still day 14 ish or has it gone earlier to be mid cycle. If it is still day 14 then it sounds like you have a short luteal phase which can be treated, but I can't remember what with. And Robert is definite proof how great your eggies are.   

Pix - I reckon there are nearly 25 of us if you include the ones inside us - thanks for organising it for us - I think Popsi's idea of doing a lucky dip is a good one as it means less work for you. I can bring the black sack if you want     How are you feeling today?

AnnaSB - hope you are feeling better too hun    

Tropifruiti - hi another teacher - me and Donkey are teachers too, although I'm signed off at the moment   Are you primary or secondary? Your poor nose - I quite often hit my head with my racket when I'm playing badders or fall over backwards as I am going for a shot near the baseline.  

Mag - H is beeing very cheeky at the moment - I shall have words     . He is banned from my drugs cupboard incase he finds the left over Viagra from the ARGC - not that there would be much point taking it at the moment     I wonder if your DH has gone to visit Mir     

Beachy - hope your puss tats are OK hun    

Popsi - I wish there was some way in which we can help - can't we vote for you           

Heapey            hope you are taking it easy Mrs Pupo

Nix and AOC           for those follies.

Almond      I bet you are so excited.

Ally         for you and your Dad - did you think about trying to get away     

Jo hi hun - whereabouts in lovely Devon are you - I was at Exeter Uni and loved it down there.  

Zuri - hi sweetie - how are those new outfits    - I need to start being good again.  

Laura - sorry that Beth is poorly   . If we did the lucky dip idea we could still try and guess who bought the pressies  - which is always part of the fun - I'm not sure I know everyone well enough to buy something specific for them IFSWIM? 

WW       - will text you hun - hope you're OK.

     to Alegria, CardiffLaura, Coco, Donkey, Fishy, Hunyb, Jal, Jersey, Lainey, Leola, LJ, LV, LW, Martha May, Mary, Mir, Missy, Nikki, PeeWee, Pink, Rupee, Sam, Sarah , Sparkly, Steph, Sweetpea, Swinny, Tracey, Veda and all the other lovely Team PR ladies.

Love to everyone     

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## laurab

RC - Also I meant to say I'm going for twins as them HCG have more than doubled in 48 hrs. Often with a single they double every 72 hours and my mate who just had twins her hcg to start with was only doubling at the begining every 72 hours.  Sorry that sounds a bit of a ramble!! Tired!  But I'm going for twins.


----------



## Rural Chick

Laura       I hope you can get some shut eye sweetie


----------



## Jo Macmillan

RC - I keep meaning to say, thanks for the advice re the ovulation strips - that makes sense about testing twice a day. So that means my 'peak' would have been saturday night, but we had sex saturday morning and sunday morning so that should be ok. Guess I'm on a 2WW now then......

I live in North Devon, near Exmoor (the nicest part of Devon, we have the best surfing beaches!) Exeter is my nearest place for clothes shopping. I like Exeter too. x

Hi Laura - get some sleep!


----------



## Rural Chick

Jo -         for your 2ww sweetie. H is a morning man as well   

We go to Exmoor every February with the vintage cars - we are based around Exebridge and South Moulton - we love it there - it's a lovely part of the country.


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - congrats on the cafe, how fantastic! 

Pix - £10 for a secret santa is fine. 

Sorry no time for personals. My temp is still fairly low so I don't think I ov'd despite the temp dip, ewcm and pink bleed. CD 43 what is going on I don't want to take progesterone tabletes, as I had an allergic reaction to one brand and felt suicidal on another! 

Anyone watch eastenders? Really felt for poor Jane re her longing for a baby. She should dump the idiot! 

Anna x

PS starting to feel better, anti b's must be kicking in!


----------



## Rural Chick

I felt so much for Jane yesterday - I was in tears - How Ian Beale ever got 4 kids is beyond me - paper bag jobs each time I reckon - mind you Lucy is getting like her old man methinks. I keep seeing if I can see Jo Joyner's (Tanya's) bump yet - she is a Lister Lady, but the filming is very clever. Glad you're feeling a bit better


----------



## laurab

Does Jane has ovaries? I know she had a hysteretomy but I was thinking mybe Tanya could be surrogate for her.... obviously not with Ians sperm... I agree he is horrid. I missed it last night.. anyhting good happen?

Jo - I went to Exmoor zoo other week was lovely.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Rural Chick said:


> We go to Exmoor every February with the vintage cars - we are based around Exebridge and South Moulton - we love it there - it's a lovely part of the country.


Ooohhhh, I live only a couple of miles from South Molton!!!! Let me know if you have any time to meet up when you come down next Feb. x


----------



## laurab

I didn't know Tanya was an IVF girl? Wonder if she had to sit in the waitikng room with everyone else or if he was allowed to sneak in around the back?!


----------



## Ourturn

Anne told be the actress who plays Tanya was a poor responder who got lucky with twins on her first go at the Lister?


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Just think - she could be one of us!!!! I always wonder about that sort of thing, when I heard that Emma Bunton (Baby Spice) had used a fertility message board for support before she conceived (I think it was her..)


----------



## Rural Chick

Laura - I love this website (not as much as FF, obviously)
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2/eastenders/spoilers/a183763/archie-and-janine-plot-to-torch-the-vic.html
oh, I'm going to get one of the red warning thingys - I've always wanted one of them     You can also have a peek to see what is coming up (which I often do!!)  

I just hope they are are bit more sensitive than they were with the Mad May storyline.

Jo - would love to - I'll let you know nearer the time what the date it - it's either around the 14th or the 21st.
Actually - I'm not really a teacher at all             

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## laurab

I have a confession..... I am baby spice!!  I'll sing a a few spice girls numbers at the xmas do!


----------



## Rural Chick

Mind you, I have to hate you now as I'm so jealous of you doing SCD with Darren


----------



## Jo Macmillan

laurab said:


> I have a confession..... I am baby spice!! I'll sing a a few spice girls numbers at the xmas do!


knew it!


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Laura - how weird, you being at Exmoor Zoo, which is about 10 mins down the road from us. Cos I was in Hornchurch at the weekend. Is it you who lives in Hornchurch? DP's sister lives there. I was looking out for you and the Chiplets (not even sure it's you who lives there!) We had a night out in Hornchurch on Saturday - there are some quite good bars and pubs aren't there?


----------



## laurab

Oh Jo that is odd.  Yes its me in Hornchurch.... wish you'd told me I would have snuck out and joined you for a few pints!  Next time your down you must pop on for tea and cake! 

Exmoor is lovely but dark.... We had to stop on the way home fromthe zoo (we had been out with friedns so about 9pm) on top of the moors as Beth needed feeding and so we had to re-arrange the chipper seats and it was SOOOO dark and tim got out to change the seats over and I was shouting 'this is so the scene for a horror movie'!! I was joking but actually a bit scared!!    I watch too mny horrors!!


----------



## AoC

Ah, Hornchurch....  I live in Cumbria now, but I grew up round there.  I lived in Collier Row, Romford, and Husband lived in Gidea Park, Romford.

I suddenly find myself nostalgic for dirty, litter strewn pavements as opposed to muddy, leaf-strewn verges.  I have no idea why...

  ah yes, Laura, the world outside the street light.... gggggg


----------



## Han72

OMG you lot have really been on one, just a few of the lines that have made me larf out loud over the last few pages



AnnaofCumberland said:


> Rural Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Anne - I was chuckling at Sausage disappearing into the bathroom with a rabbit - we all know what she means by that, don't we ladies
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, I never thought of that! AAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAAHAH!! I grabbed my pussy and ran to the bathroom with a rabbit
> 
> Sorry. There are just some lines you can't let go by...
Click to expand...




DRIVER225 said:


> I want a pet  DH said I can have chickens


      

Not to mention the RC and RH show   



slycett said:


> Wooooo hooooooo
> We have the cafe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Kate - that is FANTASTIC news honey! Congrats!

Tracey - the toy shop thing is now up and running right? Sorry have only skimmed but it seems that it's all go for you too so congrats to you and all!

Sausage - 9 follies! You beat me you cheeky mare! PMSL at the braindead comment - me too mate!

Mira - WOW re your FSH results... the only thing I can think of is did they check your day 1-3 E2 levels too cos I think if they're high that can give you an artificially low FSH result.... It's all so flipping confusing! Hugs to the bobster!

Jo - love the pic, I bet it was Millie really though!

Laura -    Gawd i WISH I was coming to the party for the Spice Girls rendition   

Pix - hope you're feeling better now hon 

Anne - how's you girly? Hope you're feeling a bit more cheerful too sweetie 

Popsi -      and         they HAVE to pick you!!!     

Malini - how's the essay going hon?! Gawd I don't miss that bit of studying at all! Although actually it was getting started that was difficult, once I was in the flow I'd always end up writing too much and having to cut it down again! Bit like my posts really   

Sorry no more persos but my head is absolutely killing me and I feel knackered after the lightning visit to the uk for intralipids. Thanks to Driver for updating everyone, just to let you know when I had my scan yesterday (day 7 of stimms) he saw 8 follies, 4 on each side and all of similar size, around 14mm and womb lining coming along nicely at 9mm so far  I've to do 1 more day of 600men +150 Gonal (nah i don't geddit either but I ain't arguing!) trigger is tomorrow and EC is scheduled for Saturday morning 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## laurab

All sounding very good Nix!!  

Anna - I grew up in Collier row my mum and sister still live there.  And my brother living in Gidea Park! Oh our paths must have crossed!


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix -          for those follies hun - what a great haul - I hope you don't mind but I copied Driver's message to the pottys (leaving out the love to us bit, of course   ).

Laura, Jo, AOC  - who'll be the first to mention the size of the world      

I have been advised to come off my anti - depressants now as apparently they are not nice in pregnancy.    so am doing a cold turkey   I feel like I'm drunk but without the room spinning - lovely. And I keep bursting into tears even though I'm really happy. At least it finally proves to me that they do actually have an effect on the chemicals in the brain.


----------



## Little Me

Hi all, feel more like the old me today.....I'm like friggin Jekyll n Hyde     


Kate- Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! So happy for you and Scottmeister   

Pix- You been using your lucky charms on young men again Mrs     Don't blame you    

Nix- yay!!!!! so glad all is looking good for you kid        

laura-   

Donks,Spud, Jo, Rc, AOC, Pops, beachy- Thanks for your messages lovlies  

£10.00 is fine for SS for me  

Didn't buy the jacket...i do want to but feel bad so I'll wait and see.....or I may nip to Next down the road and steal it     


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne  - you're far prettier than either of those sweetie      . Can't the jacket be an early Christmas pressie. Don't forget you've got Charlie now, so he needs to get you something.


----------



## Little Me

A pressie from les chats, perfect  
I told Jason I loved it yesterday and he insisted I get it and said it's his fault we're in the s hit so why should I suffer- bless him- it's not his fault of course


----------



## Rural Chick

Oh    how lovely    - look forward to seeing you wearing it at the party


----------



## AoC

How 'bout that, Laura?  I grew up on The Drive, just down from Lawns Park.... which I wasn't allowed to go to by myself, because of the flashers....      

Isn't Jase lovely, Anne.    

Nix, that's fab!  Go you!


----------



## Rural Chick

Heaps - you carry on taking it easy hun - and thinking lots of positive thoughts      
AOC - you didn't say it     
I wonder if Anne's bought the jacket now


----------



## Little Me

Still sat chained to my desk **** y


----------



## Rural Chick

Online shopping??


----------



## laurab

AnneOC - OMG I grew up on faricross ave which crosses the drive!!! I used to walk my dog in Lawns park every night! Oh what school did you go to? I went Gobions and then Chase Cross...

Anne - youad your clothes! You know I only own 2 pairs of jeans and other morning one of the bubs pooed on one pair and the cat peeed on the other pair.... I had to decide which was the less of the 2 evils.... I wore the pooey pair!

Agh ed crying...


----------



## Rural Chick

Right, I'll say it then - it's a small world, isn't it      

Laura hun - did you get any sleep


----------



## laurab

RC - No dear, I don't get a break in the day, the chippers are pretty full on. We  normally go out in the afternoon but with Beth pooing every 2 mins and soaking all her clothes I don't think we will manage even a walk today... I'll hopefully get an early night though, Tim should be home 6.30ish. I may take them for a drive to the drive through McDOnlds if I get really fed up!


----------



## Little Me

laura- poor ikkle beth


----------



## Little Me

can I attach pictures on here girls?


----------



## AoC

I dunno, Anne.  

ROFL, RC!  I deliberately avoided it... ggg

Ah, Laura, that's so funny!  I went to Gobions initially, then to a small, local church-run school, then to Rise Park, then St Edwards in Romford.  I left the area to go to Uni (Writtle/Anglia) and never really came back.  How funny - I live the other end of the country now!

I used to love the walk up to Havering Atte Bower...  Dad once designed and built a super sledge and we tested it in the snow on a slope at that park up there... can't remember it's name!  Anyway, he and my brother got on the sledge, got going... and promplty whizzed to high speeds and disappeared into the ditch in the woodland at the bottom of the hill!  That was a GOOD sledge...

I'm getting excited!  IF things go according to plan, today is my last day in the office for 11 days!!  Tomorrow I've got two back-to back meetings and a bit of e-mail catch up, then Friday I'm out of the office for our clinic appt and a bit of home working, then if it's EC on Mon I'll be on sick for the rest of the week.  Coooool!  

It feels like a mini-holiday....          

I was stressing about a piece of work that I wanted to get done, when I realised that a) I could do it after I got back from leave and b) if I couln't do it then, someone else could do it.  

Aren't I being good?


----------



## Rural Chick

AOC - fab - see you're not braindead at all     

Just think of how much nattering we can do


----------



## Little Me

Jas has just ordered me the jacket


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Aw, isn't he lovely Anne. You've got a good one there sweetie. But you do deserve it.


----------



## purple72

Hi All, Yes Jo joyner was a lister girlie, me and several other ladies bumped into her there - in the normal waiting room I hasten to add! she was actually very lovely and I'm so pleased she got her pregnancy!

Feeling a bit sore today ladies as had my lap and hyst yesterday! Dr Faris said to remember he'd stabbed me twice in the stomach, and today it really feels like that's what's happened  

Good news well in some ways, no hydrosalpinx, just a cyst on my fallopian tubes that shouldn't cause any problems, lining was a it thick so he scraped it but everything in fine working order and no reason not to support a pregnancy! Tell that to my body Dr Faris not me!

Anyway I'm off work Annual leave this week so need to catch up a bit better on here, please know that I've been reading if not posting and following you all

Malini, I didn't get the PM, but if it's cos you're full up thats fine, I was actually thinking of getting the train in and out same day

Love and BIG HUGS to all


----------



## Rural Chick

Purple - ouch, sounds painful hun - but to have lovely Raef rummaging must make it a bit better I guess   Glad that it was all good news - and I'm sure he would have told your body as well whilst he was in there        

Anne - I knew you's get your jacket


----------



## purple72

**** y that was the one redeeming factor that if I was going to be stabbed by anyone, then the lovely raef is a good old egg bless him!

Can't wait till our party! not long now ladies!

Oh and for those following the story of my half brother, well the meet went REALLY well he was very sweet and we chatted for a couple of hours! it ended well and I said I'd talk to my dad the day after

I talked to dad and he denied ever sleeping with my 'brothers' mum! he says he'll have a DNA test but he flat out refuses to accept Chris is his! Now I know my dad and he's lying so it's been a tough 10 days when I haven't really communicated with either of them but I think they've been in touch via ********. I finally emailed Chris - my potential half brother today to tell him how sorry I am so I guess just have to wait for his reply!

Honestly families hey!!! I promise now with you all as my witnessess never to f**k up any children I am lucky enough to have with lies and cheating!!

Anyway night to all loads of love


**** y I'm with Laura, twins definately!

Laura hope the trips get better soon!

Sx


----------



## Rural Chick

Purple - really glad that everything went well with Chris - I'm just sorry about your Dad - I really hope it will be sorted soon. Please stay over after the party - we're going to bring our pjs


----------



## purple72

so a party after the party! may have to revise my plans    

Sx


----------



## Little Me

Purps- Hun, sorry you're feeling sore, I'm sorry I didn't wish you luck  
Glad you got on well with bro        
PM Malini hun, I'm sure she will be happy to host you too, I will sleep on the floor, I don't mind     
xxxxxx

Evening **** y xx

Evening all, just looking for ideas for a little break for Jasons 40th in Feb, so far  I've looked at
1, Paris (my idea)
2, Prague, (recommended)
3, Salzburg ( he'd like to go there)
4, Bratislava (recommended)
5, Copenhagen ( my idea) 

Any ideas ladies?
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Good Evening....

Anne- I love both Paris and Prague...lucky J x


----------



## Little Me

Evening Beachy- Not booking yet cos I'm scared of spending money till we've got 2 salaries again     but want to get ideas.
Prague seems quite reasonably priced  
You ok?
xxxxxx


----------



## Pixie75

Anne how about ;

Venice - very romantic!
New York - might be a bit expensive but will be great
Amsterdam - for a cheaper and closer option, a nice hotel room by the river, great shopping, magic mushrooms  
Bruge - we loved it there, 5 star hotels very affordable prices
Reykjavic ?   

Hello everyone   

xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Anne- yes I'm fine thanks, jsut tired and busy as always....

Prague is really amazing, there's a couple of fabulous restaurants that I'd recommend..one is called Kampa Park and the other is Celeste which is absolutely fab...both have amazing views...how are you?  ^hugme

Hiya Pixie. Are you feeling better? x


----------



## Little Me

Yo Pix  
Would LOVE new york- Jason took me there as a suprise when he proposed to me        (gosh, those were carefree days )
All depends on the £££££, Bruges - whats that like then? (is it Bruges or Bruge, dunno   )
Hmmm, Venice, nice idea too
xx


----------



## Little Me

Ooooh forgot to mention..

[fly]Trimmed and tidy lady garden returns [/fly]

Found a new wax lady and had it done this evening.....she's done a cracking job


----------



## Spuds

Blimeeeyyyyyyyyyyy  

I cant keep up with us chatter boxes  

Anne - (the one with the trimmed bush - you know who you are  - pleased you are fealing a bit better lovey xxxx

Nix n Sausage - sending loads of     for your EC's - not long now and you are both doin brilliant xxxxxxx

Purps - families ey - flippin nightmare - Im with you on your comments xxxx

Pix - fine with a tenner - whatever on the secret santa is cool with me though share Drivers sentiments on opening pressies now now now 

Knackererd today - team misbehaving (Again) - total pain in the arris  

Donkey Malini Mags Pix n Pops n RH N RC and all of the mob

Loads of love  to team Lister

Cant wait to catch up proper like  

Love
Spuds
xxxx


----------



## Pixie75

you and your lady garden!! Thanks for telling us you are all trimmed and tidy now    

Bruges is very pretty hon and the food is great. Only a few hours away with Eurostar and you can get great package deals. We'd stayed at a 5 star hotel with spa and it really wasn't expensive.

Venice will be a very romantic destination, I'd love to go back. I also love Florence, not sure if you've been?

How about Barcelona? 

I'm getting all excited! I want to go to all these places NOW!!   

Hello spuds  

xxxxx


----------



## Little Me

Pix not really been to any European breaks at all, I am researching now
Gonna look at bruges


----------



## Spuds

Pix  

Count down to 24th


----------



## LV.

God I can't believe I'm only bookmarking on the thread for the first time and you're already on page 13! 

Fleeting visit I'm afraid girls as kitchen rip out has started, DP is being a bit mental with the crow bar and I fear for our windows

Kate - fab news on the cafe!

Anne - Prague is loooovely and cheap as chips last time I went (although the ££ wasn't quite as pants then)

Nix - brill follie action there!

Sausage - same to you

Head is empty and can't think of anything else but big smackers to you all

There was a big article in tonight's Evening Standard about IVF if anyone is interested, mostly on the ARGC
and Zita West - nothing we don't already know but i do like it when awareness is raised amongst fertiles.

Right, better get him under control before he goes too crazy smashing things up

Oh - and when are you supposed to try as guided by the CBFM? This will be our first month of trying with a chance! Do I go when there's a high or wait for a peak?

Laterspotatoes
LadyV xxx


----------



## mag108

Anne: just remember the weak pound....
Venice if fab, really gorgeous, but is expensive.
Jay loves Lisbon.
I loved Florence (havent been to much of Europe myself....)

Will there be a gnome in the lady garden tonight?


----------



## tropifruiti

Rural chick - Glad to know i am not the only one who appears to self harm whilst playing baddas!! i teach MFL at secondary level so am about to start the usual November onslaught of parents' evenings and open evenings,. oh well keeps me busy.
anne i love loads of those places mentioned although have not been to Prague. I preferred Sienna to Florence i have to admit. haven't been to Rome but DH went on business recently and we will probably go back at some point. I love Berlin and can recommend loads of good places to go, i would only head to Munich if you like pork as you can get a bit 'porked out ' depending on how long you stay- i went last summer and was craving other food after 4 days and i love Deutsches food. 
Anyway enjoy researching it , i can while away hours on end planning trips abroad.
Must get arouind to ringing clinic and telling them that we are going to give it another go- am thinking of re-trying the LP despite the Dr not recommending it as he said it would be worse to shut down the ovaries but it can't be much worse than last time when i followed the SP. I remember when we went to see him after the cancelled tx he said he would follow the same protocol again- he seems to have changed his mind and sai i could choose last week- so who knows ?!!


----------



## H&amp;P

mag108 said:


> Will there be a gnome in the lady garden tonight?


  

Anne - I'm not going to help much but I love Paris, Prague, Barcelona, Venice, Bruge, Copenhagen (very expensive though), what time of year are we talking? (oops just seen AOC's post below and looked back and see it's Feb, really must read more carefully )

We went to Bruge in Jan (a few years ago) and it was gorgeous, freezing, snowy, the river was frozen (so no boat trips), we went on the Ferry from Hull but Eurostar would be a really cool way to go. You could even pretend you were just going to London on the train and then when you got there surprise him even more (this would work for Paris too) I will have to remember to keep my mouth shut when i see you both.. 

 back to the madhouse


----------



## AoC

If it's FEB, then it's gonna be somewhere that is fab in winter.... I think NYC then would just be coooooold without Christmas sparkle!  But I just like it in summer.    Prague is supposed to be lovely in winter?


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

Apologies for lack of persos - am still feeling really weird on my cold turkey so can't concentrate for too long.  

Anne - Prague is really romantic, Bruges is lovely - but the canals may be frozen - we went to Amsterdam Feb half term and they were frozen. Budapest is a lovely city as well - similar to Prague but not so touristy nor a venue for stag/hen dos. Lisbon in Feb can be quite warm. 

    to everyone - sorry for being so rubbish  

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

Rural Chick said:


> Budapest is a lovely city as well - similar to Prague but not so touristy nor a venue for stag/hen dos.


yeah what RC said, love the architecture of fishermans bastion so pretty 



Anne G said:


> Found a new wax lady and had it done this evening.....she's done a cracking job


and I had my strimmer all ready


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne G said:


> Found a new wax lady and had it done this evening.....she's done a cracking job


Anne - I thought you were just getting your front garden done       

Beachy, Pix and Spuds    

LV - boys with toys eh - hope Dh only took out what he was supposed to  . Where are you getting your new kitchen from? I love new kitchens.   Can't help with the CBFM I'm afraid as have never had one, but I know quite a few ladies on here have one.  

Mag     at the gnome  

Tropifruti - bonjour, guten tag - at least the first week back is nearly over - I always think this term is so hard - ours have their science GCSE exams the week after next   Is it worth asking your consultant about using the pill to shut your ovaries down - I presume you down regged last time? I know some clinics use the pill and then use a short protocol - it's interesting that he said you can chose though. Good luck for whatever you decide.  

AOC -      for those follies - not much longer now.

Nix      for your follies too.

Heapey -       
how are you doing?

Love to all the lovely Team PR

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## mag108

......found lout last week that my parent house has finally sold (on mkt for 18mths)...very mixed feelings. 

I was happy about it because it means I can actually pay for another tx (plus the £3K+ immunes) which in itself is a huge thing for me as we are broke. 

But today I wake up  in a panic, thinking it's the wrong thing to do (not like I can change it now and it prob is the right thing to do).... I feel very close to them at the house (never at the grave). I am the only one (of 7) who gets that strongly. For my bros/sisters that live there it's a mixed bag of inconvenience (they still have to cut the grass etc), emotional (not wanting to be reminded of them) etc....


xxx


----------



## H&amp;P

jerseyspuds said:


> Count down to 24th


have I missed something what's on the 24th?

LV - when it says peak that is meant to be when you are ovulating but we normally start on the full on BMS when it goes to high to make sure we cover all angles  (think that might be what caused the cystitis last month though  so we are just gonna go for the every other day from day 7 this month......


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag        
Is there anything in the house that would help you feel close and that you could keep - I know it's not the same, but it might help. I am sure they must be really pleased that they can help with your next tx as well.


----------



## Little Me

Mag-    
No gnome last night love, was too bloody sore   

AM- Hi love 

 y 

I THINK I may have decided on Prague, can fly from Birmingham and some crazy glitzy hotels for not too much ££

Check this one out....looks like something out of Dynasty!!!!!

http://www.alchymisthotel.com/index.php?sekce=rooms&page=deluxe

and here are the reviews...all 5 star!!!

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g274707-d543179-Reviews-Alchymist_Grand_Hotel_and_Spa-Prague_Bohemia.html

xxxxxxxxxxxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rural Chick

What a morning I've just had - have just come back from the surgery where I was having my bloods done again.

I had a small bleed this morning and have back pain which I've not had before so when I went for my bloods I ended up crying to the lovely nurse who is herself due to have her second in three weeks and this is her last day. She got me seen by one of the GPs straight away who then had to argue with the local hospital where I had my initial tx for 45 mins until they agreed to give me a scan tomorrow at 9.30. This was after he had filled in a referral form for me, faxed it through to the hospital and done another pg test which showed positive even though I'd admitted to having done one yesterday. It makes me so cross when I think I would have been having a scan next week anyway and that they have wasted so much valuable GP time.           .

Sorry for that rant but I needed to get that off my chest -     that there is no more bleeding.

Will be back in a mo with my happy hat on


----------



## Little Me

Oh **** y hun, what a horrible start to your day. These people make me   
All will be ok hun


----------



## Rural Chick

Thanks Anne - I am so cross   

Prague is a lovely choice - I have a couple of books which I'll try to remember to bring down with me to the party.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

RC - so sorry you've had such a stressful morning. I      that you have no more bleeding and have a stress free next 9 months. I was wondering when you said you feel 'drunk' from the AD cold turkey whether it was because you were preganant? Isn't light-headidness a pg symptom?

Anne - OMG, I just LOVE that hotel!!!!!!! Amazing reviews and reasonable price too. What a fab place to go for a winter break. I've saved their home page in my favourites.


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Everyone. I've been away and haven't had a chance to do anything other than skim everything that has been posted since. I hope everyones well. xxx

I just called the clinic for my AMH results and it's come back at 2. The nurse didn't sound optimistic as she delivered the news, saying that even though my FSH is 5.8 in the clinic's experience AMH is a much better indicator of ovarian reserve and that it doesn't look good. When I said to the nurse that I would like to know if my consultant will now review my next protocol (250IU Purogen) she was abrupt saying that she had looked in his office to ask him about the results, but he wasn't there. 
I feel like it's all so hopeless and can't stop crying.    

Does anyone know if there is anything I can do to help my situation? Does having an AMH of 2 mean that there are certain clinics that won't treat you? Does it also mean that you cease to fit into some NHS funding Criteria? 


RC: I'm also sorry that you had such a horrible start to the day. Sending you lots of     and    

Love to everyone.

xx


----------



## Little Me

Jo-  and this is the other one....not as glam and more modern, not sure what to do!!
http://www.hoteljalta.com/en/hotel.html

A suite here is £149.00 a night, have had the hotel email me some pics and it looks really nice, a living room with a bathroom and a bedroom.
What do you think?
4 stars on Trip advisor
Wondered if the other one is too girly/glitzy? 

leola- As far as I know hun, the NHS don't look at AMH results as it's not a test that's available on the NHS (well, it isn't in Birmingham anyway!)
Wait till you speak to your cons and I'm sure he'll help you....and put your mind at rest 
I totally understand how you feel on the AMH....mine went from 6. something to 0.7 in 6 months   
Good luck  

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Jumanji

sorry to still be such a cr%p poster - work is still crazy but deal set to close on Monday!!  Woo hoo!

RC - please know that a little bleeding is VERY common early on.  I had some and raced off to the EPU for a scan. It is almost certainly fine.


----------



## nismat

Leola, sorry to hear your AMH result; it's not very helpful at all for a clinic to ring up with a poor result but no indication as to what this will mean for future treatment - I know that most wouldn't, but it doesn't help that they aren't a bit more thoughtful. 
I'd call and see if you can either talk to the consultant on the phone (or e-mail him), or at the very least make a follow-up appointment, rather than imagining what he might say/do. 
My last IVF cycle was poor response - even with 450iu Puregon, on long protocol, I only had 1 lead follie, with a possible smaller second one (we converted to IUI, rather than abandoning completely, as we've got several vials of donor sperm "spare", and it seemed a complete waste of all the drugs otherwise. BFN ultimately). My follow up hormone results were similar to yours (although AMH not quite as low, FSH a bit higher than you), and I'm now on day 5 of a short protocol, 450iu Puregon again. We've been told that we only have a small chance of success, but nonetheless, it looks like I've got 3 follies at the moment, so I don't feel it's totally impossible. I don't know if that will be of any help at all, as I know that we all respond differently, but just thought that I'd share in case it was helpful


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Leola - sorry about the awful phone call hun. Like the girls say, you need to find out more info so you know where to turn. I know one of my PCT's (DEvon) funding eligibility criteria states that you have to be given at least a 10% chance of success to be funded. If you've had a previous cycle cancelled, this will lower your % chance of success, in theory anyway...... i wish you  lots of luck. 

Anne - I've looked at the second hotel and I prefer the first still. I love the baroque style, it's so romantic. I know what you mean about it being girly, but the other one looks nice, but a bit more like every other hotel room in the world, if you know what I mean? I like the originality of the first (and I shall be going there as soon as I can!)


----------



## Little Me

I know what you mean Jo ta


----------



## H&amp;P

Hmmm I know I posted earlier but it's vanished  

Anne - Love the 1st hotel, very romantic, I will have a look tonight as I think we have a prague berlitz guide and I will surreptitiously (sp?) give it to you when i see you.  

Leola - sorry can't help not had my AMH done yet....

Mag -   to you it is so difficult letting go of these things, but it must be a huge weight off the minds of your brothers and sisters who have been tending to the empty house all this time, I agree with RC try to find something in the house that brings good memories of your parents and hold onto that, when you visit the grave try to take something like that with you.  

RC - so sorry you had such an awful start to the day, and I have everything crossed for your scan tomorrow morning, when do you get the blood results back?     make sure RH (Hope your reading RH) takes extra special care of you and beanie (s) tonight.


----------



## Little Me

Hi AM- Looking forward to seeing you on Sunday  
xx


----------



## Malini

Woweee!!!  So many words in so little time.  Thanks for the support re the essay ALL.  RH is definitely invited to the pyjama party if he'll write my next one.  It will likely be on donor conception as I can't help myself but to do something IF related - it is one of the set questions - so he'll have loads to say.    Thinking of you RC for tomorrow.

AND VERY IMPORTANTLY Purple luv, of course you are welcome.  I have NO idea why my PM didn't get to you.  But I am not full and you were, and are, included.  Could one of you lovely ladies forward my PM to Purple, thanks.  Please, please don't take this as a slight as it is NOT that but an error.  Happy news about your half-bro, less so about father.  I have a father that would make good target practice some days.

Anne - Prague is great and there is a whole neighbourhood called after me, sooo considerate.  Your Jason is a good guy.  Three cheers for Jason.

More to say, well done Nix and sorry AOC that they dragged you in.  To the newbies, I'll read your posts more closely when I am less busy and comment if I can.  Heapey - so glad you're home but yes the predis made me nuts too. 

To everyone else a big  .  My dh's birthday is on Sat.  Almond's wedding is on Sat.  I think Laura's (ahem I mean baby spice) bday is on Sat.  Happy Birthday luv.  I am an Essex girl too!!!  Well sort of ... mum's from Benfleet and spent most summers at my Grandad's in Rayleigh.  We have relatives (on dad's side, those Indians get everywhere!!!) in Hornchurch and used to visit when I was younger.  Can't resist ...sigh ...small world.

And how can I forget - Popsi - you are on my mind all the time and I AM   for you and dh.

Malini xxx

PS On the celebrity IF side of things, Jemma Kidd cycled with me and I read she is pregnant with twins.  I am not as charitable as Purple and so had a temper tantrum and said why couldn't we have had one each.  Some people get it all :-(


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Malini said:


> PS On the celebrity IF side of things, Jemma Kidd cycled with me and I read she is pregnant with twins. I am not as charitable as Purple and so had a temper tantrum and said why couldn't we have had one each. Some people get it all :-(


         I think that's a perfectly rational response Malini.


----------



## purple72

Hello Ladies

 y hunny so sorry you've had such a scary day will keep everything crossed for no more bleeding, but as LJ says bleeding in early pregnancy is V V V common and we KNOW your precious cargo is hanging on in there. keeping everything crossed that you have as restful a night as possible!

Malini sweetie, I never felt it was a slight m'dear, not sure you're cabable of being anything but lovely! even with Jemma kidd you never wished she wasn't successful, just that she knew how to share!    will wait for the lovely ladies to forward me your PM, I'm sure wonderful Anne will do that!

Anne those hotels look fab, but I'm with Jo the first one is just so special! just to throw a spanner in the works have you thought of transylvannia? we stayed at an amazing place for our honeymoon. It seems a bit expensive when you first look but it's all inclusive, they feed you and take you on so many trips, in the winter instead of horse and cart rides you get sleigh rides! I cannot recommend it highly enough!

http://www.transylvaniancastle.com/

ooh must go will catch up more later love to all x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## purple72

Update on the Brother situation.......... just recieved this email!

Hya Sis, SORRY it was late last night, wont do that again. just felt the need to speak to you. anyways i was with our father all day yesterday. and we had had a great day together gettin to know each other! We had about 8 cups of tea and a lot of things to talk about. He is truly an amazing man. I read your message yesterday and was a bit shocked, but it explained why your where all quiet since our meeting. i was quiet too but i was waiting to get the meeting with tommy over and done with. and i was then going to thank you with all my heart ♥ for what you have done for me  so i am doing that now! Thanks Sis ♥ . At first he was a bit anxious to come right out and say you are my son. Well he told me that when you broke the news too him he didnt know how too react about it with you and it was a sudden shock. thats why he denied it to you . But after an hour or so of me being with him, i am sure certain memories fell into place because he called me son and when his friend called round for a bit and he said this is me lad Chris haha. x He also gave me a painting and wrote on the back> to Chris 4 november 2009 with love DaD  SO THERE YOU GO Sister.x ther is lots more for me to tell you but it was a very proud moment for me. And i am really greatful for you being there for me!! And i also will be there for you my lovely Sister. speak to you soon love CHRIS XX p.s hope things go well after your op.. take it easy and dont stress  xx 

How sweet hey!


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - what great follies, keeping everything crossed for you!   

RC     Good luck for the scan in the morning, I am sure everything will be just fine. The back pain is probably just your uterus stretching. 

Purps - Great news re your new bro, just read your update, how lovely   in a good way!

Anne - the first hotel looks amazing! Lurrve the jacket, Jase is a star! 

Malini - sorry to be thick, who is Gemma Kid? Googled her and just got make up. 

Leola -     Ladies here have gotten pg with lower amh's so do not despair. My nhs clinic do test amh...not sure if they have a limit at whoch thye say no to tx though.

Anna - hope you are ok  

Hi Heapey, Driver, Nismat, LJ, Jo, Mag, tropifruiti and anyone else who is around. 

About to finish work for the weekend, can't wait to get home and crash! Slept 9 hours last night (9pm - 6pm)...my body must need it to recover from the chest infection 

Laters! 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi ladies

Have just woken up having been asleep since lunchtime   

AnnaSB - thanks sweetie - I've got used to the twinges at the front but was a bit worried about the back - I guess I'm just a bit over panicky at the moment  

Purple - so glad you got the pm OK - I just want to know they're OK.    OMG - have just read your email and am      in a nice way.

Malini - have sent Purple your pm lovely. I reckon we could do a joint effort for that essay easy. We probably know far more than most people  

Driver - hopefully I'll now get my blood results tomorrow at the hospital instead of having to wait til next week. RH has been an absolute star - I am very lucky.  

Nismat - hello and       for those follies - what day of stims are you on?

LJ - thanks so much for your reassurance - I wish we were warned how common a bleed was - it's just not something I expected to see.

Jo - I think the dizziness is from the ADs (or lack of) as I've now got the "electric shock type noises in my head as well" - another withdrawl symptom is nausea - so if I get that, your guess is as good as mine   

Leola - I'm afraid I know nothing about AMH so can't help you with your level I'm afraid - there are lots of lovely ladies here who have had their AMH done so I'm sure they'll be able to help.

And finally, there were two funny things that happened during the time with the GP this morning in amongst all the hassle.

The lovely GP who doesn't know me from Adam had "to warn me that the scan wouldn't be a belly one but would be one down below", to which I replied - "oh that's fine, I've had dildo cam loads of times" - I'm not sure who was more embarrassed.       His parting comment was not to have any sex - and which point RH pipes up "we haven't had any for ages"


----------



## Little Me

Purps- Ahhhhh, how lovely, bless Chris  
Thanks for your advice too hun on the hotels etc  

Anna- I am crashing tonight too chick    

RC-   

Right, off now lovlies, Byeeeee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72

HMMMMPHHHH!

Now I know you've sent me a forwarded PM **** y but for some reason I haven't got it   you did make me giggle with the dildo cam comment! bet your GP tells his wife about that later    now rest up and make the lovely RH take care of you even more than he has been if that's possible!

Anna & Anne have a lovely sleep tonight both of you!

Anna I think Malini was talking about jemima kidd, but that's just a guess!

Hello to everyone else and love to all


----------



## Rural Chick

Purple - do you have more than 100 pms in your in box - I wonder if that is the problem.


----------



## shortie66

Helloooooooooooooooooooooo  

Playing mad catch up im afraid, never got chance to post yesterday as was at a fashion show last night.  Totally pooped and got blocked ears think i have another bug or somat  

Purps what a lovely msg from ur brother hunny u are so lucky to have found him    

**** y take it easy hunny, hope everythings ok now make sure u get plenty of rest     

Anne glad the lady garden is sorted at last     

Malini not long to go now till we all crash ur flat  I will try not be as loud as i usually am but unfortunatly cannot promise as once i have had large amounts of alcohol anything can happen  

Almond - good luck for satday sweetheart     

Hello driver annsob pixie nix sausage spuds laura mir lj jomac leola nismat donks sam  tracey steph and everyone else.


----------



## purple72

no   I deleted loads so I was down to 22, now I've even deleted down to 11 yet I'm not getting it! wierd maybe I'll PM you my email address if you don't mind and when you have a mo you can forward it to me, but there is no rush! you have enough on your plate tonight sweetie

Hey kate congrats on the cafe! woohooo!


----------



## Rural Chick

I think I've discovered the problem - have tried again.


----------



## purple72

perfect! I've got it now!!!!

OOOOh getting excited now ladies!

Will be such fun!

Sxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Me too purps woo hooooo 3 weeks tomorrow    

Must go have bath think im on a promise     

Are we glamming up for this here party or what    Cos i find it very hard being glam when im such a ickle fatty but im prepared to give it a go if everyone else is


----------



## purple72

we can talk about party wear another time kate hunny go get bathed if you're on a promise! 

funnily enough GA's make me very frisky, but DH reads all the information and we cant have any fun till the weekend  

love to all xxx


----------



## shortie66

Think id rather talk about clothes to be honest purps


----------



## purple72

bless poor Scotty! well not sure about everyone else but I'll go semi glam, that way can be a bit comfortable yet have a bit of sparkle! not sure what I'm wearing yet as nothing fits! 

anyway have to go now 

love to all xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - I'm going glam, any excuse to dress up!


----------



## Rural Chick

Me too - well if the frock still fits


----------



## shortie66

errrr think i'll give the frock a miss **** y     tho who knows


----------



## Little Me

B ollocks ....the jacket has arrived and guess what...I'm not THAT keen on it in the flesh      
All that fuss I made.
It's pretty thin and doesn't fit very well so it's going back              

Off out tomorrow night to an Abba night at he Village hotel Walsall with my bessy mate...bless her, she's paid for me to stay overnight  
Just got my bag ready and have decided on a little black dress..sod it, may as well eh!  


I'm starving...cook or takeaway?


----------



## Donkey

Evening 
Lovely to see so much banter...I'm all for dressing up for the party !!!!!

RC be    

Popsi, I'm thinking of you, hope all is going well this week  

Mag it must be very hard to see your parent's house sold  

Anne b*gger about the jacket  

Love to you all, got to do a little bit of work now  
xx


----------



## Rural Hick

Rural Chick said:


> Me too - well if the frock still fits


And if not I'll be dragged off frock shopping!  

Why do shopping centres not have creches for husbands? If they left us with a few sofas, video games, satellite telly, and a few beers (to dull the pain of having the wallet surgically removed ) then we'd be much happier! Actually, the more I think about it the more it makes sense. 

Currently I hate shopping because I'm left standing like a pervert outside the changing rooms - wherever I am everyone else seems to think I'm some sort of voyeur and **** y thinks I'm too far away and not interested in how lovely she looks. And as for those women that cruise around trying to pick you up while you wait (after all, you look ideally gullible ) ......

H   

PS


Malini said:


> Thanks for the support re the essay ALL. RH is definitely invited to the pyjama party if he'll write my next one.


You obviously don't know what I do for a living - stopping people cheating when trying to get qualifications!


----------



## laurab

Evening girls.

AOC - Oh we were neighbours! I apologise now for dipping my roller skate in yello paint and putting double yellow lines all down your road in about 1986!  

Purps - Missed ya.  

Anne - Glad the garden all sorted... I think a fox may have set up home in mine its so overgrown!

Nix  -Nearly there sweetie.  

RC - Eeek scan!! I had bleeding up until 16 weeks.... very common with multiples.  

Anne - I alway think a take away is best option, unless J is cooking?


Well we all have the sick bug now.  Feeling rather sorry for myself.   I need a shower as smell of puke but can't be bothered!!   Didn't go college tonight and cancelled my night out tom... am thinking will have to cancel the chippers overnight stay with my sister on sat too.... was so looking forward to a night off, not had one for 5 months.   Ah well we will hopefully be better by sunday and if we are am thiking maybe we will go to the zoo!


----------



## Rural Chick

I never knew women tried to pick up RH near the changing rooms.    

Anne - sorry about the jacket - you'll just have to go shopping for something else  

Purple - glad we got there in the end.        

Malini - don't worry, it's not cheating, it making the best of the resources available.    

Donkey PMA is back   - I have found out during the day just how common some bleeding is, but will still feel a bit happier after the scan tomorrow.

Kate - please don't worry about being loud after a few - another of my symptoms is that I have started snoring       

Laura            so sorry hun - I hope that you are all well enough for the zoo on Sunday.

RH's Haynes manual for babys arrived today - it is very informative but also very funny - I loved their cure for constipation - remove nappy   

Heapey - are you OK Mrs PUPO - ypou've gone very quiet - sending you loads of         

Nix and AOC -          for those follies - EC must be close now.

Popsi              for you and DH.

Night night lovely ladies


----------



## Rural Hick

**** y - you know I'm a bloke, so who did you think I bought the manual for?      I'm not going to read it until too late   and after the application of lots of inappropriate words!  

And on the subject of the women outside changing rooms, well you've not lost me yet despite years of trying!   

RH


----------



## Miranda7

Evening all!

Laura - Robert's been really sick too. Projectile vommed after the fireworks and everything now smells of sick. I've emailed the place where he had spag bol today - fairly sure it was that.

RC - can't wait to hear about your scan! I'm positive everything will be ok - and that there's more than one in there.

Purps - what a gorgeous letter from your brother! Beautiful.  

Leola - AMH is just another number - lots of people succeed with low AMH. You may not get loads of eggs but there's every chance you'll get good ones. and you really do only need one good egg.

Anne - damn jacket, raising your blood pressure for nowt.


----------



## purple72

night night **** y and RH, my DH agrees with you on the creche for hubbies! Now **** y rest up hunny and have sweet dreams! Oh and glad you mentioned the snoring I'll bring my ear plugs! DH is the worlds worst snorer!

Laura lou hunny! I'm so sorry you're surrounded by sickness, it must be so difficult with three little one's puking etc! but the good thing about babies is they get better MUCH quicker than us adults, so who know's maybe you can still have your night off sat! If not the zoo on Sunday sounds great! although I bet you get stopped every few feet with people commenting on the chippers! The recent pix are so scrumptuos! they look so like you hunny! and thank you for missing me here's a big     and a    right back at ya!!

Oh and Mir you and the robster too!! big hugs to the smelly mum's and babes, we love ya even if you do smell of puke!  

off to bed now as Everton loosing badly so I'm a unhappy bunny!

Love hugs and sweet dreams to all xxxxxx


----------



## Malini

Laura - I am sorry hun.  You keep ignoring my bday comments but I feel certain it is this Sat.  Maybe your sis won't mind taking them even if they are poorly.  I wouldn't but I don't have anyone around they could infect.  

Mag - I have come back online to say that although I didn't comment on the house situation (cause I am forgetful), I did read this and I do feel for you.  I wish there were a few more easy answers in this life.  So sorry you have to think this one through.  

Rh - Well I did my LLM in intellectual property so theoretically I should be very concerned about copyright and such things but truthfully I am with RC and think creative use of my resources (ie you) wouldn't be sooo bad really.  My dh LOVES shopping because he sells and buys shops for a living.  It is sooo dull shopping with him because he talks about footfall, floor plans, signage and lighting...yawn.

Purple - So pleased you have the PM now.  Did we invite someone else RC?  Can't wait to meet you.  Sorry about the blues.  I agree hide under the duvet.

Jo - Thank you for your empathy.

Jemma Kidd is Jodie Kidd's sister and she is a make-up artist to the stars.

Anne - i think the jacket is a result.  It means you don't have to spend money AND you don't have to covet something you don't own! Not to mention you proved AGAIN that your man is a big LUV.  

Kate - No neighbours above at the flat atm so you can be noisy in that direction.  There are neighbours below but I'll confine you to the rooms that are not over their bedroom  .

Night, night all.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Hick

Malini

I'll swap your DH's technique for getting out of shopping (sounds a corker  ) for the essay.    

RH


----------



## laurab

Malini - My sis has 2 kiddies so can't have them if hey are not better.Not fair to send them if poorly anyway, they'll want there own bed.  Yes my birthday is Sat, this time last year I was in the homerton and you all sent me bithday cards there to cheer me up... you girls are great. And 3 years ago on my birthday I was told I would never have bub with my own eggs... ha! what do they know!!

Mir - Poor Robert.   'Hope' it is just food poisioning and not a bug so you all get it.

Heapey - People jut have no idea of the pain of IF.  

Right tim has just told me I have to go shower before bed!   I do smell a bit!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Mir - really sorry to hear about the Bobster - and spag bol as well - not nice - poor you      . Where are you up to with your tests now, I can't remember.

Malini - I think we might have done - I pm'd them back to say ignore it.             at the LLM bit.

Heaps - so sorry about the SIL email - please try not to let it upset you - easier said than done, I know. It's hard to stay calm but is sounds like you're doing really well - when is OTD, I can't remember. Have some more       

Purple - you're right, I'm off to bed now. 

See you all in the morning - it'll nearly be the weekend then


----------



## Malini

It's a deal RH.  I'll send you the topic asap so you can get started!!!  Not late though like you've threatened with that book.  And dh will provide lessons on the art of boring shopping as soon as he has got in from the pub where he has been since 1pm because on Saturday it is his birthday.  It is going to be a long weekend ....

Yeah, Heapey much good it did me though!  It was at the ARGC and when we were there last - to be told that there was nothing else new to try but the same again if we had a spare 12k, errr, no - we saw Annabel Croft.  I do hope you're luckier than me there, I really do - well you already have been and I am thrilled and   for it to continue.  I know what you mean about SILs that are lucky but don't seem to know it, I have 2. 

Yes, that's all true Laura.  See maybe that's why I don't have kids, I'd parcel them off no matter not to miss my birthday.    No kids with your own eggs, pah!!!  Hope it is a happy birthday somehow all the same.

I am really going to bed NOW.

M xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Agh, I'm dropping it, RC. What's the point of chasing bloods when I won't have the chance to do tx again? DH won't go for it, and I'm so happy with my lot, really. I just find it interesting to see if I could...  And the main motivation was to get HRT... that won't happen, obviously, as the NHS down here knows sweet FA about AMH and believes me to be in tip-top hormonal health on the basis of that FSH.

Heaps - perhaps she thought you'd feel better about being childless when you heard how terribly hard it is for her? Grr. People infuriate me with their insensitivity. And it's always the ones you think should be supportive, too.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

Just a quicky before I go and get scanned.    

Malini     at the DHs

Heapey - hang on in there - have some more    

Mir      . I am beginning to  feel the more Rural you are, the less hope there is with some aspects of IF tx.    

Back later - love to you all.    

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

RC      good luck for todays scan x


----------



## bugle

good luck Rc!


----------



## Han72

Anne G said:


> Ooooh forgot to mention..
> 
> [fly]Trimmed and tidy lady garden returns [/fly]
> 
> Found a new wax lady and had it done this evening.....she's done a cracking job





DRIVER225 said:


> and I had my strimmer all ready





mag108 said:


> Will there be a gnome in the lady garden tonight?


   Hey Anne are you really going to Prague then? I was hoping to convince you to come to Paris  Oh well, another time!  



Jo Macmillan said:


> Malini said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS On the celebrity IF side of things, Jemma Kidd cycled with me and I read she is pregnant with twins. I am not as charitable as Purple and so had a temper tantrum and said why couldn't we have had one each. Some people get it all :-(
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's a perfectly rational response Malini.
Click to expand...

Yeah! Whut she said! Glad you're making progress on the essay Malini hon, we'll all help write it you'll def get top marks!!  Will you give my love to Almond for her big day?! I'm sure I had her number from when I met her chez Gorgy but I can't find it now  Happy Burfday to your DH for tomoz (even if he is a shopping bore!) Tell I said eh oop chuck or something northern like that! 

Leola hon -    it's already been said but there are ladies on here who've gotten pregnant with lower AMH than that, honestly hon, it's nothin' but a number and means bugger all in isolation. It's all about the right protocol chick so please stay   

Awww Purps hon, that's lovely about your long lost bruv! It's all about the family reunions round here too at the mo and it's lovely 



Rural Chick said:


> The lovely GP who doesn't know me from Adam had "to warn me that the scan wouldn't be a belly one but would be one down below", to which I replied - "oh that's fine, I've had dildo cam loads of times" - I'm not sure who was more embarrassed.       His parting comment was not to have any sex - and which point RH pipes up "we haven't had any for ages"





Rural Hick said:


> Currently I hate shopping because I'm left standing like a pervert outside the changing rooms - wherever I am everyone else seems to think I'm some sort of voyeur and  y thinks I'm too far away and not interested in how lovely she looks. And as for those women that cruise around trying to pick you up while you wait (after all, you look ideally gullible ) ......


    Nice one, you 2 are a proper double-act    What anti-d's were you taking btw RC? I'm dreading having to stop taking mine (20mg fluoxetine daily) but it'll be in a good cause!     I might try switching back to 5HTP instead, have you heard of that stuff Good luck for the scan today and     that the rest of this pregnancy progresses smoothly! 

Mira and Laura - so sorry to hear the bubs are poorly and you too Laura    I really hope you all feel better soon        

Mags hon -     it must be a wrench, selling the house but maybe as the others have said, there is something you can take to keep with you?     

Heaps - stay    PUPO lady Sorry your SIL has been so unsympathetic, please try not to let it get to you, she may be insensitive but we're not and we love you!    And I am soooo impressed, you make your own mincemeat?! Wow!

Hey LJ  how's it going sugar? Glad that deal's nearly done so hopefully things will calm down at work for you! Can I be really nosey and ask which firm you work for?

Hiya Steph! How's your l'il cutie doing

Sorry no more persos I know I've missed loads of people out, I blame the drugs! I triggered yesterday so am making the most of my drug free day by attempting to catch up on here! Sooo EC tomoz then it's straight to London for my auntie's 80 birthday party  There's allus summat that clashes during tx! The good thing is I should be able to sleep in the car cos I'll probably still be dopey from the GA. Or that's the excuse I intend to stick with anyway! Have had a busy time during stims what with DH's long lost half bruv coming to stay with his gf last week so there were 5 of us in the flat! I thought it was gonna be a nightmare but we had a blast  And it stopped me obsessing about tx so it's all good! I was in blighty for intralipids on Monday and spent the night with my best mate, her DP and their little boy who's 9 months old and a real little character, soooo cute! Then back to Paris where I had the scan and then that eve we went to see Maxwell in concert on Tues which was FANTASTIC!!! I swear to God that bloke has the voice of an angel - and boy is he fiiiiiiiiiiine!!!! Then bloods yesterday, no idea what the results were but I got the call to trigger so here I am waiting.....! BTW not a clue what to get my Auntie for her burfday pres... any suggestions

xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

RC- Sending you huge love and luck for today lovely  

Nix- yep , looks like Prague hun, just seem to get better deals for my limited £££££££.
Wishing you millions of luck for tomorrow babes   

laura- Ahhh, hope you're feeling better hun...and the fox     
And the Chippingtons too  


Mira- And Boblet too, hope he's ok  

Just a quick Q ladies....... that lovely hotel in Prague ....well the website turns out to be wrong for the price of a Suite ( it says 157 euros but it's actually 193 euros a night) Anyway, long story short, they have said they will honor this only for me... but I have to book in next few days.
So....do I book knowing Jason hasn't got a job and think positive thoughts that he WILL get one or what?

Love
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

Anne - that's a toughey. I would be tempted to book, but I'm not the most sensible with money! Bummer re the jacket 

Nix - re the pressie, how much do you want to spend? 

RH - in awe that you go shopping! In our 6 years together I think we have only been shopping together once and it was a nightmare! 

Laura - sorry you are poorly  

Mir - poor bobster!  

Got to go, mother is here and nagging me...driving me nuts!  

Love to everyone! 

Anna x


----------



## Guest

Hi..wondered if anyone could help me....I am bit of a lurker but am off to Reprofit on the 16th November...I am on day 2 of stimm..Gonal F and Menopur...but am having trouble with the Menopur shot...I got them from Ali in Shadwell adn the Menopur came with the small vial of powder and a separate vial of water, the water one is made of all glass, no top just a glass top...how am I supposed to get into it? at the moment I am smashing the top off and getting water/solution out and adding to powder...does not seem right I am not sure what else...it does not fit in the powder pot...Help anyone?

Thank you


----------



## H&amp;P

Seattle - the glass one should have a blue spot on it where you "snap" the top off then use your needle to draw up the water and inject that into the powder and then suck the whole lot up again.... does that help at all?? It does sometimes happen that the glass one shatters rather than snaps...

Anne- Does the hotel not have a cancellation policy whereby you would get a refund if you cancel so many days before travelling, most do.

Mir / laura - sorry to hear you LO's are not well, sending them and both of you healing  

RC - Good luck for today, hope all is going well.


----------



## rosie1K

Sorry to butt in as I am also a lurker (but know a few from the jinny thread  )

Anyway jst had to say to poor sealttle, you are suppoeed to snap off the top of the water vial, draw it up in a syringe and add to the powder sweetie, there is sometimes a dot on the neck of the glass vial that shows it's weakest point.

hope that helps

sorry

love you guys by the way
Rosie
xxx


----------



## Han72

Hiya SG! 

The glass bottle should have a dot near the top, you should either ask for some little plastic doodads that you put over the top to protect your fingers when you snap the top off, or you can wrap it in tissue, to avoid those shards of glass, but if you hold the main part of the bottle and then just snap the top off in 1 movement it should come away in one piece (she said digging bits of glass out of her finger from the last stim jab!)

You should suck the liquid up into the syringe and then inject it into the vial with the powder, which usually dissolves almost instantly. Once it's dissolved, you suck the liquid back up into the syringe, and away you go 

xxx
Oops too slow  driver!
xxx
and Rosie!


----------



## H&amp;P

Nixf01 said:


> Oops too slow  driver!


beat ya.....


----------



## Han72

DRIVER225 said:


> Nixf01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops too slow  driver!
> 
> 
> 
> beat ya.....
Click to expand...

    nur nur nuh nuur nuuuuuurrr


----------



## Swinny

Hiya girls

Been thinking about you all. Hope everyone is well  

Still no PC at home and work has been mental. Hope to be properly back online soon

Love and big hugs to all of team PR  

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Jal

Hi girls

Got sent this and quite a few hit a chord.

http://www.snopes.com/glurge/lifelessons.asp

AFM - had to write this down as it's just about sent me over the edge. Found out last night my sister had a miscarriage yesterday, apparently she was 9 weeks pregnant but they didn't tell me for obvious reasons. The thing is she already has 2 gorgeous girls, split up with their father earlier in the yr and is now in a new relationship. It wasn't planned but she is not exactly known for being careful. She didn't want the baby and is in fact on prozac and off work through depression so not the best timing. We are very close but I just can't bring myself to talk to her and I am really angry about how unfair life is. Spent most of last night in tears. Here I am trying everything I can to get pg and she falls with the drop of a hat and didn't even want it and didn't look after herself from what I saw of her last week. I feel really guilty even writing this down but feel like I'm going mad. I feel like I should be supporting her but don't know what to say to her as I can't tell her my true feelings as it woud send her over the edge. Sorry don't know what I am expecting you to reply but had to get it off my chest in some way.

Supposed to be going to a baby shower tomorrow for DP's brother's girlfriend but think I will have to come down with a mysterious illness as really don't think I could face it.

Sorry for the me post.

J x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rural Chick

Jal         this IF Sh*t is so unfair, but you will get there and be such a lovely, caring Mummy    

Heapey - a PUPO girl can never have enough of these       

Swinny - hi sweetie - lovely to hear from you.   

Seattlegirl hello - looks like you've had some fab advice there - hope it goes better next time.

Driver - hope work isn't too mental - are you really excited about your holiday yet?  

Rosie hun - lovely to see you on here as well - how are you doing.   

AnnaSB - sorry that you are being nagged by your Mum.   

Anne - do whatever *you* feel is right (I hope you will be spending lots of the time out of the hotel wandering up and down Charles Bridge, etc) Just make sure the beds are comfy      

Nix      for EC tomorrow.   

AOC - are you OK sweetie      for your follies.   

Thanks for all your good wishes - very much appreciated.  

Well, yesterday's HCG came back at 2899 and scan seemed OK and showed that one of the embies had snuggled in.   It really is too early to see much though so I am back in a week for another scan and back tomorrow for another HCG. They are worried that the withdrawl symptoms of the ADs that I am suffering are the same as those for an ectopic - so am just     that one of the other embies isn't where it shouldn't be.

Back later.  

Love and    

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Jal

RC, excellent HCG results and so happy you got see a suggled in embie. I feel sure that all will turn out well for you and I'm glad they are keeping a close eye on you


----------



## Little Me

y - All will be fine with the likkle one hun , really have a feeling  

Hi Jal   

Hi AM- yep, you  can cancel but I don't get that special rate , it's 193 euros then....I think I will wait...oh I don't know   You ok?  

Sarah- Hi lovely , you ok?  

Nix  heaps, Rosie Anna & Seattle      

Nix- for tomorrow hun


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne G said:


> Hi AM- yep, you can cancel but I don't get that special rate , it's 193 euros then....I think I will wait...oh I don't know  You ok?


for me that makes it an easy one, risk losing 157 euro or save 36 euro, I would wait. I am very snotty, woke up with a really bad sore throat but that has now gone and been replaced with sneezes.....hope I'm not getting what James has had 

RC - HCG still sounds great, so glad you saw a beanie snuggled in there , so not ready for hols I have just worked out I have no swimwear that fits and after an hour on-line shopping I kept finding either they had bottoms but not tops in stock or the other way round 

Jal - I have no words just  & , I so wish I had a magic wand, if I win the euro millions tonight I will pay for us all to have TX at any clinic we want, we can even have a team PR visit to Vegas with Malini and all have TX at the same time. I will take on a few of those mantras I think...

Nix - Hope you have a nice smooth EC.  

AOC - Hope your scan went well today, do you have date for EC?   

Heapey - Is the 2WW driving you nuts yet  

LW - you out there, hope you are OK 

SB - oh to be a nagging mother


----------



## Little Me

AM- Oh no, you sound a poorly bear hun  
jason has just called to say he feels crap too 
Well, I was gonna go for 2 nights so it's a bigger risk.......but then I was trying to look at it positively if that makes sense.
Hope you feel better hun, just drop me a text on Sunday if you feel rough


----------



## H&amp;P

Anne - I will text you either way just so you know, maybe me and Jas can sit in quaranteen together and you and james can sit in another room and talk about Prague   I am   it doesn't get worse as was really looking forward to seeing you both. What have you got planned with the boys?

Today I am adopting this one, I will choose a new one every day.

38. All that truly matters in the end is that you are loved.


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver -     hope you feel better soon sweetie - didn't really see the beanie, just the space where hopefully it's in - have got another scan next Thursday so     that we'll see a bit more then - I think I may have to learn a bit lot more patience as the days go by.      
Can't you just buy the bottoms and go topless - that way it doesn't matter  
I think this has to be mine
32. Don't take yourself so seriously. No one else does.       

Anne - I'd say go for it but then I'm like that - I can't resist an offer.

 sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

RC - think I better keep them under control  maybe if I looked like this......



rather than like this.....


----------



## Jal

Driver - love it   

Mine for tonight is:

10. When it comes to chocolate wine, resistance is futile.


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver - I think I've just had an accident


----------



## Little Me

AM- I am p!ssing myself laughing here                  

Hi Jal  

Mine are

18. Whatever doesn't kill you makes you stronger

42. The best is yet to come.

43. No matter how you feel, get up, dress up and show up. (particularly aimed at me as I've got a "do" to go to later and I can't be arsed BUT I'm going, and I'm getting dressed up AND I'm gonna have a bloody good time!!   )


----------



## Little Me

Thanks Heaps- Goiing to see and ABBA Tribute act!!! There is a 3 course meal too  
My aim by the end of the night if to be wearing one of the bands wigs and singing from one of their mics


----------



## Jal

Anne, can we see photographic evidence tomorrow pls    , have a wonderful time, like your spirit!

Think I will get DP to take me out for a nice romantic dinner for 2 tonight, think we need to spend some quality time together this weekend, I have cancelled the baby shower, my excuse being a pathetic sore throat/cold and not wanting to infect the mum to be  , only a little white lie I have had a sore throat this week.


----------



## Little Me

Jal- I don't blame you for not going,  I probably wouldn't go myself even now


----------



## Rural Chick

Jal - I think that sounds such a lovely idea for the two of you - you have each other and that is very special     

Anne - you go, my lovely rock chick    - do some singing and strutting for me - I LOVE ABBA

Heapey - more middle sized    It must be time for you to have some more of these        

Nix -       for EC tomorrow and the subsequent jiggy action in the lab of lurve.

Popsi sweetie - have been thinking of you all week - have you heard anything yet?           

RH is cooking beef and spinach curry with raita and rice for supper - how spoilt am I?


----------



## popsi

hiya.. just touching base with all you wonderful ladies, not even going to try personals just a few messages 

RC... so far great news from the scan, I know you will still be worried, but i have a good feeling that all will be ok honey, enjoy this magical time with RH (or D or H lol) xxx, thank you for asking after me xx

anne.. have a lovely time tonight honey, i would go with not booking the hol yet but i am WAY to sensible and worry about too much for my own good xx

Nix.. good luck for tomorrow thats come round fast xx

kate.. you partying with me later sweetie xx

jal, mir, laura, purps (your email about your bro made me cry!), pix, malini, driver, annasb, anneofc, LJ, swinny, almond, and everyone i know i have forgotten, please dont think I am not thinking of you all and carrying each and everyone of you in my heart xxx

as for me no news at all, its like time is standing still at the moment for us, i am getting more and more negative by the day and just want a yes or no now so we can concentrate on moving on... AF appears to have made an appearence today and have lots of pain in my belly, i am glad in one way as its 6 weeks late and was worried it was never gonna show, i think i am under so much stress at the moment my body does not know what to do xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi -             I am not surprised you are stressed sweetie - please promise me you'll have a good drink tonight (and have one for me too  ). I really wish there was something we could all do to help.         that they put you out of your misery soon.

I have just started bleeding again - more than last time and I have tummy pains as well which I didn't have last time. I am trying to stay positive but it's just so difficult. I know I should be so pleased to get this far but am worried that it is all going horribly wrong - will let you know what happens but don't want to bring the thread down by being miserable so may not be on here much if I can't kick my   into touch.       to everyone.


----------



## mag108

...just a real quickie from me as out tonight..
Rc: your HCG is fab. It is so distressing having a bleed but it is very common. Check your diary and see if maybe you were due a period around now as may be that, or may be hormones, or may be no 1 is snuggled up but maybe the other didnt make it. Best advice, feet up and take care


----------



## popsi

RC.. dont you DARE worry about bringing the thread down honey, thats what we are all here for, i am    that its nothing for you to worry about, remember lots of ladie have bleeding in early days ( i know that does not really help with your worrying and its probably annoying to you to here it when of course your worried ) .. so glad you have a wonderful husband in RC to look after you xxx


----------



## Jal

RC, praying all is ok, I know RH will be looking after you, make sure that yummy curry is tray service!! And I echo the others, post whatever you like, you are one of the most supportive people and everyone on here will be here to support you. I am still confident that all will be ok but understand your worries - does it never end!


----------



## Overthemoon

Evening lovelies  

Driver      You are too funny!

Nix, lots and lots of luck tomorrow    

Annasausage, where are you at? When's EC?    

Heapey      sticky vibes

RC, try not to worry lovely, it's great news that the scan has showed you your little bean is in the right place and all is well. As Mags says, feet up and rest for you young lady, I hope it's nothing to worry about. Bleeding is quite common with twins in early pregnancy and an early scan often misses a twin if it is behind twin 1.   

Popsi, really hoping you're holding up ok sweetheart      for good news very soon.  

Anna, rah! You go our little dancing queen  

Pixie nohut, are you better now lovely? Are you all ready for your new job on Monday?  

Purps, thank you for sharing your brother's message. It's such a whirlwind right now, you're so calm  

Sarah, hope you're ok lovely  

AnnaSB, get well soon  

Kate, I'm delighted about the cafe, this is such good news. What will you call it? When do you take possession of the keys, can you tell your d**k boss where to stick his job now?  

Got a message from Hunyb to say she's computerless at home at the moment but all is well and she's had a 6 week scan  

Miss Almond, your last night of being free, you'll be Mrs Almond tomorrow. Lots and lots of love for a happy day and safe travels on your honeymoon   

Hello to everyone else  

LW x x x


----------



## esmerose

Hi Girls

Is there anyone that can share any advice/support plse?

I am currently on my 2nd IVF (this time funded by us and not the NHS) The NHS was abandoned earlier this year through poor response but that is another story.

I am 37 FSH 9 and AMH 0.9. I was put on short protocol due to poor response first time on long protocol. I was given 150 Merional and 150 Fostimon and 2 x 500mcg steriod tabs and one 75mg aspirin a day from day 2 of my cycle. On day 7 scan (day 6 of drugs) my lining was very thin and there were no recruiting follicles of 10mm plus. At this point they upped the merional to 300 and kept the fostimon and the other drugs the same. Also my Oestrogen level was low, not sure exact amount but i think 128. I went for a further scan on day 9 (day 8 of drugs) and they said the lining was a bit thicker but still only 3.4mm and there were follicles on both ovaries but still under 10mm. They re did my Oestrogen and have confirmed it is now in the 300s, so it is rising but should by now be in the 400s.

This is our last go at IVF as we cannot afford another go financially and also I do not think I can go on putting drugs in my body to just not even respond properly and get the EC!!!

I get the impression they want us to cancel this cycle and maybe look at a clomid challenge or a flare protocol, however I am adament I need closure on this cycle and to know if i am going to get to where I need to be on this cycle. I know with my records I am never going to recruit lot's of follicles and at this stage would be happy with just one.

My question is am I being mad chasing something that is not going to happen or am I right to see this through and demand top stay stimming for a few more days I see some ladies stimm for up to 2 weeks!!!

Any advice or comments would be really appreciated

XX


----------



## esmerose

Thanks for taking the time to reply Heapey.

I'm not totally sure how many I have, all i know is none are what they call recruited and over 10mm at this stage and apparently that is not a good sign at day 6 and again day 8. I am just hoping at least one may be over 10mm tomorrow when I am re-scanned. I will ask for the amount of follicles and their sizes tomorrow and will also ask about clomid. I also want to know how long it is feasible to stim for

Thanks again and wish you all the luck in the world for your BFP!!

X


----------



## shortie66

**** y hope everythings ok there hunny         

Popsi have **'d u hun    

Jal      sweetheart thing i would have to choose all of them

LW thanx hun cafe will be called "feed me up scottie"   

Back later to party i need food


----------



## AoC

Sorry for short one, my eyes are aching and it's been a long day.  

RC, that's a great HCG, and I'm sure your embie is snuggled in well.  Rest up and chin up, love.  I'm sorry you're having such a worrying time.      

EC is Monday  9 follies from 9mm to 22mm, with a goodly number in the right range.  Lining is 13mm - is that too thick


----------



## Donkey

AOC and Nix good luck for EC    How exciting!!!

RC DON'T DISAPPEAR, please keep posting, we are here for you        

Driver - I loved the cartoons     

Popsi so glad AF has arrived    this must be such a difficult time for you


----------



## Donkey

Didn't mean to post  

Kate I LOVE the name for the cafe  

Esmerose sorry to read things aren;t going well, I have stimmed for 17 days  on a previous cycle  

LW nice to see you.  Hope you are well 

Have a lovely friday evening ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Thanks to everyone who wrote. All your nice words made me cry even more but in a nice way.  . I'm so greatful that i found this thread and for everyones support. Thank you. x

I still can't stop crying. All of yesterday evening and again today. I even woke up in the night in panic and tears.
Today I had an appointment with my counsellor at the clinic and called by my friends shop on route. When I went back to my car I discovered that I had been completely blocked in by some idiot who had parked illegally with more than half of their car on double yellow lines behind me . . and their front bumper under our towbar! 
I had to wait nearly an hour for the stupid woman to get back to and move her car as there was only a foot between me and the car in-front. 
I so was furious by the time the owner got back to the car and gave her a rather hysterical mouthful as I had completely missed my counseling session. I could really have done with it.

I know logically that there are successes with lower AMH and higher FSH than I have but I just don't seem able to stop the tears. I don't know where it's all coming from. I hope I snap out of it soon. 

Thank you for what you wrote Anna. 
At my clinic you can get your AMH on the NHS but only it seems when you've had a cycle cancelled. Did your clinic give any indication of why your AMH changed so much in 6 months? The nurse I spoke to said that it usually changes gradually.  Although I did read somewhere that there can be a lot of confusion with AMH as there are 2 completely different ways of measuring it.

Thank you for sharing Nismat . I took your advice and called the clinic again and although I didn't get to speak to my consultant I was armed with more info and the nurse gave me more time and explained a bit more. 
I was/am a bit fed up that they aren't planning to increase my dose because they say in their experience increasing the dose above 250IU purogen doesn't have any better effect than 250 in "poor responders"!? I called Care (the other clinic where I live) who are apparently very good with ladies who have high FSH and/or low AMH. I had a long chat with someone there about their treatment plans and doses and she said that their experience is also that upping the dose doesn't have a better effect! 
There is so much conflicting info out their and my mind is frazzled with trying to figure out the best way forwards. Were you ever on a lower dose of Purogen?
Wishing you all the best and sending lots of    for the outcome that you want.

Jo;  funding in Devon sounds a bit crap. Who makes the decision on what % chance of success you have? I guess the consultant, but can they ever truely know? Luckily it's not the same here although you do only get one funded cycle. x

laurab; I hope you all start to feel better soon. xx

AnnaOC; thinking of you and glad to hear that all is going well. Sending lots of    your way.

Great post Jal, thank you. x
I can well understand why you feel as you do re your sister. As Heapey wrote, try to give yourself space . . . and without feeling bad . . although I know that's easier said than done. Sending you    and I hope you feel more peaceful soon. x

Still sending     your way RC and RH. I'm glad that the scan went ok. x

Popsi; I've been thinking of you and am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  
I can well imagine that the waiting is awful, depending on a group of other people to make the decision as to when you will become parents.
I was adopted by my parents when I was a baby  and I know that there was quite a time when my Mum didn't know if the adoption would go through or not and that it was a really really difficult time for her. 
Keep strong. I'm sending lots of   and   for you.
I don't know how old the little one you will go on to adopt will be, or what their situation is, but if you look back through my posts there is something I wrote on the donor sperm/eggs /telling the child about donor thread, about how my parents went about telling me that I was adopted. It may not be relevant for your situation as it was written in context of the thread, but it may be of interest. xx

Thank you for the moral support SoBroody, Miranda, Nix  and everyone else who wrote. xxx

I've been so busy writing that I've missed eastenders!!!  I'll have to watch it now on iplayer !

Love to everyone,

L. x


----------



## laurab

RC - Stay strong hon. Bleeding and cramps are normal... head back to EPU if bad though.   

Leola -   

AOC and Nix - Hoping for a big crop for both of you tomorrow.  

Pops - Agh... is the weekend now so try to relax.. hopefully you will get a call on monday.  

I'm feeling very sad.  One of the ladies on the chipper thread has lost all her 3 baby girls.  Makes me feel sick thinking about how close I came to losing my little angels.  I can't even imagine.   I'm a very lucky lady.  

Think I'm gonna head to bed.  Night girls, enjoy your friday nights.


----------



## beachgirl

Night Laura    hope you have a good nights sleep x


----------



## shortie66

Leola sweetheart      Please dont think you have to snap out of it hunny give urself some time and dont beat urself up about how you are feeling.  If you got the womans reg no of who blocked you in give it me and will go round slash her tyres/put her windows through/key her car   

Laura hope ur feeling better and smelling less of puke   Looking forward to meeting our supemum in three weeks time    

Hi beachy hunny


----------



## laurab

he he  kate have you been drinking?!  

XXX


----------



## beachgirl

Evening Kate...are you on JD?


----------



## Lilly7

Thanks for making me smile slycett . 
Actually various helpful passers by did suggest that I reverse into her! Kind of wish I had now. x


----------



## popsi

leola... thank you for your lovely words honey and i have read your post and means so much, we have already decided that we will always make our little ones know their situation, the will be extra special because of it xxx hope your ok honey, i would have smacked the people in the car too xx

kate... you ok hun xxxx 

beachy.. hiya sweetie xx

laura.. bless you xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Evening girls,

RC:    everything is OK honey. I am thinking of you  

Nix: Good luck for tomorrow mate!  

Anna: Hope you feel better soon.  

Leola: 

Laura: *HAPPY BIRTHDAY * for tomorrow honey in case I can't log in.  

AnnaofC:    for Monday. xx

Popsi: Great to hear AF has arrived honey, it's a horrible feeling. 

Kate: Why don't we have our next party at your cafe  Great news, really happy for you. 

Anne: Prague will be lovely hon, very jealous!   

Driver: You are so creative! You made me   Hope you are feeling better sweetheart. 

Jal: It really is not fair and we all know how you feel. I can only offer   I wish I could give you the real ones. 

Purps: Your brothers mail to you made me  You must be so proud of yourself for making this happen.  

*CONGRATULATIONS to our lovely Almond!!!*

Malini: Please tell us all about the wedding and how gorgeous she looked. 

I know there are loads more but I'm getting old so as my memory 

Still no AF for me but I've had loads (LOADS) of EWCM so jumped into bed with DH straight away  He is all confused, not sure what's going on. He was asking me if it was the right time  bless him! Not sure how good 64 days old egg will be but I have nothing to lose!

Off to bed now (just to sleep!)

night all.

Pix xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

 to you
 to you
 dear Laura
 to you

Hope you have a lovely day sweeties and that everyone is not too poorly - enjoy your lovely chiplets.    

Mrs Almond          (closest to wedding I could get   ) Hope you have a lovely day, although can't think you'll be reading this this morning      

Pix - why is it our DH's get so suspicious when we jump on them - they should be grateful   

Kate - that is a brilliant name for the cafe - thanks for your text sweetie    - can't think why the others thought you'd been on the JD      

Popsi - thanks sweetie - please have some more              for their decision.   

Beachy - hi, how are you    

Leola - hope you are feeling a bit happier now     . Eastenders was a goody last night.  

Donkey - thanks hun    - I'm back    

AOC - thanks    - those follies sound fab - have a bit more        for them before Monday. I'm not sure if the lining can be too thick - my problem was always too thin.

Hello emerose - hope that the next scan show some follie growth    

LW - thanks sweetie - I pm'd you - hope things are lovely with you and your bump.  

Jal - thank you too    

Mag      thanks lovely.

Right, I have kicked my   well and truly into touch and I can't begin to thank you all for your reassurances.     I feel so lucky and blessed to have finally got pregnant, and to worry about it seems really ungrateful, and I'm really sorry.   I always said if I ever got pg, I would cherish every day as it is something I have dreamt of for so long. So that is exactly what I shall do - if it's not meant to be, there's nothing I can do, and I'm not going to spoil the experience by worryng. So back with loads of PMA - and please point me to this is I even think about going stupid again. Idiot Idiot Idiot Idiot Idiot Idiot Idiot Idiot. 

Love to all the lovely Team PR ladies - sorry no more persos yet - am off for more bloods now but will be back later       

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

RC, you're a beautiful lady.    That's a phenomenally positive and lovely mental attitude - go you!!!  

Leola, sometimes these nasty milestones on our journey prompt us to cry for all the times we've suffered and not cried... and although it's horrible and scary to go through, it can be a good thing to get it out.      

Ooooh, is it your birthday, chipper-mum Laura?  Happy Birthday!  Sorry for that sad news.  You don't ever have to feel guilty for having your lovely chiplets, btw (not sure if you do, just you said how lucky you were and blushed... worried you're feeling bad for that)  It's not as if you didn't/don't work for them.    

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand.... drug addled brain is empty.  Off to post office, get the paper, and ingredients for Christmas mincemeat.  Today Husband and are sweeping the chimney, investigating the OTHER supposedly defunct chimeny, having a bit of a clear up.  And I'm going to make two, at least four-portion meals for when I don't want to cook next week, and possibly make the Christmas mincemeat, too.  Oh, and spray the cat bedding and sleepy spots for fleas.    They've no sign of them, but we do it regularly as good housekeeping, and I don't want to handle noxious substances while PUPO!


----------



## Ourturn

Esmerose - I NEVER have follies over 10mm on my day 6 scan. I usually have to stimm for 14-15 days. With my medicated iui I stimmed for 20 days  AnnaofC nearly had her tx cancelled, but carried on stimming and got some cracking follies, and even managed to get pregnant on that cycle, so I really don't think they should be talking about cancelling.

RC - your numbers are FANTASTIC! try to relax, hard I know 

Leola - sorry you missed your session. What an idiot  you should have got her towed!!!!

Laura -

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY   [/fly]

    

Almond - Have a WONDERFUL DAY!

    

Pix - I'm sure its not that the egg is old....its just been hiding and has decided to pop out! 

Anna - great news! Sure your lining is fine. Good luck for Monday!   

Anne - how was Abba or is that tonight?

Lightweight - how are you feeling? Is your house finished yet?

Hi Popsi, Beachey, Kate, Laura, Popsi, Donkey, Jal, Mag, LJ, Purps and anyone I've missed.

Chest infection seems much better, just have this head cold to shift now!

Have been looking for a pair of gold shoes that are not sandals for the winter (so I can wear tights). Popped into New look, found a leather pair for £25, took them to the till and they were reduced to £10!. Then I went into debenhams and got a gold clutch bad (star by Julian MacDonald), reduced from £25 to £7.50! Result!!!

Only problem is a couple of Coast dresses have caught me eye, and I have a £30 coast voucher....mmmm!

Anna x


----------



## Miranda7

Happy birthday Lauz! Hurrah!

Pix - the eggs are as old as you - my egg was a few days off 35 when it made Robert, so bring on the humpathon!  

Anna - bargains galore! I love it when that happens.

RC - you're doing better than me! I went completely mad with worry. Find your zen bubble and stick in it, I say.


----------



## Donkey

Happy Birthday Laura  

Congratulations Almond have a fantastic day and enjoy every minute.  The weather here is glorious, the best for a winter wedding  

RC so glad to see that you are back with us.  I too said to DH if I evr get pregnant we must enjoy it.  I know we would worry but it's important to enjoy the moment  

Anna what bargains!!!  ;

Pixie my DH would love it if jumped on him.  The other night we were watching TV and that awful advert came on (it makes me cringe) about erectile disfunction in the over 40s, and he said " Oh your favourite advert, you can't wait 'til I get erectile disfunction can you?".  It did make me laugh  

Have a good day everyone
xxx


----------



## Spuds

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh

I have just lost the most massivist post   

Leola - your post really struck a chord with me - listen - I know it feels awful when you get a low amh result but believe me - you will get through this and it is not the end of the world even though it feels like it xxxx there are so many success stories here and we are here for you - what you have to remember is it only takes one golden egg xxxxxxx not sure where you are but in London the Lister and Zita West clinics have been my heroes 

The lovely GP who doesn't know me from Adam had "to warn me that the scan wouldn't be a belly one but would be one down below", to which I replied - "oh that's fine, I've had dildo cam loads of times" - I'm not sure who was more embarrassed. His parting comment was not to have any sex - and which point RH pipes up "we haven't had any for ages"  ...DH/RC's quote made me nearly we pants !! - can someone teach me how to insert the quote thing !! x

Driver - think I got the date wrong for the party ;(

Pix - im crap is it the 27th ? have lost the address and everything as well - will need to pester nearer the time xx

A big    to Donkey - Nix - Sausage - Mag - Anne - Malini - Kate et al xxxxxxxx

Have a pants week coming up - x1 disciplinary x1 grievance - what a lovely team I have ho ho ho !! I have decided to call them the '*****es of Eastwick' or BOE for short ..............off for a destress massage at 4pm to get them out my system hoooray !!

DH has a gig in Eastbourne so will be doing unpaid roady duty later - we were going to stay in a B&B but decided we will do one at home because a) its cheaper b) you get a bigger breakfast and c) you can eat it at noon !!!

Have a good wkend lovelies

Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## popsi

just a quickie as busy cleaning and cooking ready to relax at a rugbyathon later this afternoon  

pix.. hey it dont matter how old your eggies are honey if they are ready to ovulate they will be ripe   xxx

almond.. HUGE congratulations for such a special day, hope the sun is shining where you are its a lovely day here so far so hopefully the same with you, cherish every minute of it xx

Laura...   hope your all well enough to have a fantastic birthday xxx

donkey..I can confirm the advert is totally false LOL !!! i used to tease hubby about it before he was 40 !! but certainly no change in that department since he passed it LOL !!! 

RC.. what a fab attitude honey, look forward to the blood results xxx take carew 

Nix.. good luck for today on EC xxx

love to everyone else, off now to finish cleaining/ironing and also make nice cooked brekkie and got lovely party food for tonight... trying to pass the days away with keeping busy and eating lol 

xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Hello again   

AOC - what a lovely thing to say     - I'm not, but I will treasure this and everyday whilst I am pg. You never fail to impress be with all your domesticity and knowledge - I think you should have your own telly programme - you're far prettier and more interesting that Nigella  

AnnaSB - with all that money you have saved on the shoes and the bag you can get both dresses I reckon   . How is your chest today   

Mir - I am determined to enjoy this - it may never happen again - I love the idea of a zen balloon - do you think people would buy them if they were marketed as such - perhaps we'll be seeing you on Dragon's Den     

Donkey - I haven't seen that advert yet (thank goodness)     at your DH's comment. It's a lovely autumn day here as well - the sun makes such a difference, doesn't it. 

Spuds - really sorry about the BOE    (I can think of a few colleagues who are about to be renamed   ) Have a lovely massage this afternoon and make sure you know eactly where the party is on the *27th*- we don't want to miss you   To quote I find the post, hit the quote button and then delete what you don't want and then copy and paste into your reply - but don't do it in the middle of posting otherwise it will take you to that post and you then lose the rest of your reply when you go back to it - wow, that's as clear as mud, isn't it - sorry   - I'm sure someone else will be along who can explain it far better than that.

Popsi        for you - I still am outraged they keep you hanging on so long - it seems unbelievably cruel. I had a cooked breakfast this morning - ms is one symptom I certainly don't have  

Nix - hope they managed to get loads of eggies for you and that they are getting jiggy now in the lab of lurve - cue Barry    

My hormones really are in full flow today   - I had a real go at poor RH in the car park of Morrisons which is where we park for the hospital (and had brekkie ) - it was so bad that even other women were looking sorry for him.       I've sent him off to visit his dad for the weekend so that I can watch Mamma Mia, Grease, our Wedding Video, SCD and X-factor and do whatever I want when I want - it will do him good to have someone vaguely sane to talk to as well.   

The nurse who took my bloods is 31 weeks pregnant and she had bleeding with this pregnacy (her sixth - how greedy is that   ). I really do think they should let you know that it is far more common than we imagine. Should get the results about 1 so will let you know how they're doing then.

Have a lovely Saturday everyone - love to everyone


----------



## Pixie75

Morning girls,

What a lovely day  
I'm still in bed (guess why? ) and hubby is washing my car. He was not impressed with me cos I apperantly ruined the alloy   He said 'you only used it for a week and look at the state of this car'  He is very anal when it comes to cars! Oh well, whatever !!! 

Laura supermum:    

RC: Good woman! We don't like seeing you upset. Think   hon, everything will be OK. You are pregnant and you'll stay that way for 9 months.  Poor RH! I'm sure he'll tell us all about it 



Rural Chick said:


> The nurse who took my bloods is 31 weeks pregnant and she had bleeding with this pregnacy (her sixth - how greedy is that   ).


   greedy beatch!!!  

Spuds: Yes it's the 27th hon but I'll pm everyone all the details soon. 

Donkey:


Donkey said:


> Pixie my DH would love it if jumped on him. The other night we were watching TV and that awful advert came on (it makes me cringe) about erectile disfunction in the over 40s, and he said " Oh your favourite advert, you can't wait 'til I get erectile disfunction can you?". It did make me laugh


   

Never seen that ad but I'm sure I'd have the same reaction from my DH!!!  

Mir: Humpathon... shagathon!!  You girls taught me some valuable words on this thread!!  

Anna: What bargains!! Well done you!
I did some damage to my bank account this week. Luckily I'm back to work next week, honestly I'm dangerous when I have free time. Can you belive I had my eyebrows waxed/threaded and plucked by 3 different beauty salon/therapist in one week and paid £47   in total   just because I didn't like the way they were done.  The last therapist said to me, well there isn't much needs doing but let me see what I can do  

Better get out of bed now, my legs are going numb!

Lots of to you all,

Pix xxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Ah ha ha !!!!



Rural Chick said:


> To quote I find the post, hit the quote button and then delete what you don't want and then copy and paste into your reply - but don't do it in the middle of posting otherwise it will take you to that post and you then lose the rest of your reply when you go back to it - wow, that's as clear as mud, isn't it - sorry   - I'm sure someone else will be along who can explain it far better than that.


Thanks RC  look Ive done it hooray - thanks for your help xx !! and laughed head off as had not even noticed the bl**dy 'quote' button

Thanks for your message it is the 27th - in brain now !!! and the BOE are nearly out of brain xxx

Enjoy your girly day - nothing like a bit of mama mia therapy - blinkin fabulous xx


----------



## Spuds

Pix  - getting out of bed too as realised my legs have been numb for half n hr he he he xx

Have a good wkend
Spuds
x


----------



## shortie66

Afternoon ladies  

**** y and news yet hunny    thinking         for you

hello to all you other lovely ladies am in a mad rush so will do perso's later.

Just home from work, coffee and a biscuit and then out, scottie insists we go and look and vans that we cant afford yet for a cafe that we dont own yet


----------



## Rural Chick

HCG just back at 5601 so very nearly doubled in 47 hours   . They are still worried about the dizziness which is a sign of an ectopic but I hope it is from the withdrawl effects of the ADs - at least I am vaguely upright today which is the best I have been since Tuesday when I came off them. Am back in on Monday to have another one done and then another scan next Thursday, so we'll just have to wait and see.   

Kate - enjoy looking at vans    - will it have to have cloaking shields and boldly go where no van has gone before   

Spuds - well done you for the quote - am watching a bit of SCD on iplayer before Mamma Mia as the warm up    It's nearly massage time  

Pix - what is it with blokes and cars - and why do they always notice the smallest thing on them and comment yet fail to notice when we have had done something new to ourselves/wardrobe, etc     I hope your DH has said something nice about your eyebrows.

Hope the legs are better ladies - and I can't wait for RH to read this as I'm sure he thinks I make it up when I complain - you wait - what's the betting he quotes this and then says "can't remember it's been so long"      

   to everyone.


----------



## Lilly7

3pm and I'm still in bed having a very lazy day.   

RC your post re morrissons car park made me smile. I shared it with DP who seemed to take comfort in the fact that he's not the only one that gets a hormonal blasting. 
I hope your enjoying your time alone.
Eastenders last night was a goody hey! . . . though I'm very disappointed with Peggy kissing Archie. 
Who's your fave on the x factor? xx

AnnaOC, What you wrote is so true. It is as if an accumulation of all the pain builds and then the nasty milestone is a trigger. I think the torrent of tears was cathartic as I feel stronger and calmer today  

Happy Birthday Laurab. Hope your having a lovely day. xxx 

Popsi;   

Thanks for your words Spuds.   
I think I will look into the Lister. Can you give me any idea of the cost of a treatment cycle there? . . though I'm sure it varies a lot from person to person.

SoBroody; well done on the bargains. 

Pixie; Men and cars! Aren't they funny. DP is obsessed, though sadly not with keeping mine pristine, but with buying and selling . . . on eBay. It's like he can't stop himself. He once told me that between when he passed his test (age 17) and now he has owned around 70! Unfortunately he is no mechanic and they usually lead to frustration and tantrums.   

I better get up now. DP is moaning that I'm languishing in bed and just called the dog who came bounding in (all 50lb of muscle) and leapt onto the bed and me in a frenzy of licking . . . and very nearly caused me to loose this whole post.

I hope everyones having a nice saturday.

Leola. x


----------



## Rural Chick

Leola - still in bed at 3      do your legs ache as well   

I'm having a lovely girly time - no rugby, loads of FF surfing, and SCD on iplayer - am saving Mamma Mia for tomorrow. I couldn't believe Peggy either -I thought the conversation between Jane and Masood about their kiss was hilarious. Will be watching the X-factor for the first time this series tonight - I'm definitely a Strictly girl first so to subject RH to 3 hours of both would be a bit mean, even for me - however, he and his Dad are miles away and will no doubt be putting the world to right over a few whiskies so I can do what I want - I  have a curry waiting to go into the microwave later so what more could a girl want - especially as I've been banned from the other         

OMG - don't even get me started on cars and ebay - RH is so not going to like reading this as this was one of the many points I might have mentioned in our words yesterday.  

Heapey - you're over half way sweetie - what drugs are you on at the moment - presumably the lovely botty candles, but any others? I am drinking loads of low cal tonic water at the moment and just pretending that it's got some gin in it    Loved the song for Laura. Have fun at the party tonight and have some more        

       to everyone else.


----------



## Little Me

Evening all.

A quick one from me as boys are here and  need to get tea on  

**** y - Sorry you've had such a traumatic day hun, I am   all is still fine (which I am SURE) it is and I'm glad your day is chiled and relaxed. We are ALWAYS here for you so please never feel like you need to be cheery when you're feeling sad inside. OK        

Nix- I hope and   today went well hun  

AOC- Hun, I too am   for you for MOnday lovely  

Laura- Hope your day is perfect and that you're feeling better. Your post about your friend brought a massive tear to my eye. Life is very cruel.   

Almond- I hope your day was beautiful...and I'm sure you looked stunning. Wishing you every happiness to you and hubby     

Anna- Feeling better love?   

Pix-                       You are a minx     
Sending happy and good luck wishes for your new job hunny  

Leola-  

Pops-  

Everyone else ok?

Well, last night was a scream.....the ABBA band were S H I T E!!!!!!! My god, they looked awful, their singing wasn't much cop and  they kept speaking in a fake swedish/american/sheffield accent and cracking stupid jokes BUT we had a real  good laugh which is the main thing    
Was nice to let my hair down  

Next Saturday I have my cousins fianncees hen night in Cheltentenham so more letting down of the hair   

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Even quicker from me as Strictly is just starting    

Anne sweetie have pmd you


----------



## Donkey

@rse, I've just ruined the dinner and dh has gone to get takeaway  

I put my pizza dough into the oven for residual heat so that it coukd prove...it was too hot and the plastic pot melted     

xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Oh no how annoying Donkey! Has the plastic ruined your oven?     I hope not. x

RC; I'm glad to hear that I'm not the only one battling with a partner who has an ebay car addiction! Is RH's also a long-standing thing?
Enjoy your curry and let me know what you think after your first x factor. I like Ollie and Stacy. x 

I've just put some Chestnuts to roast in the Oven. Yum.  

L. x


----------



## Miranda7

Another one with a DH with an eBay car addiction! Thankfully he doesn't actually buy too many.  

I was also going to make pizza dough tonight, till I realised I'd need to wait 2hrs for it to rise. Done a ciabatta pizza now, which may or may not be minging.


----------



## shortie66

Scottie has an addiction to buying vans, we have been together 5 years and so far he has bought

1 - an ex post office van that was sh1te

2 - a two berth little camper van that wasnt much better

3 - a full size motor home which we used it twice  

4 - his sandwich van   

next one will be the sandwich delivery van  

What is it with men and cars


----------



## Rural Chick

slycett said:


> What is it with men and cars


I can see RH's reply to that a mile off

What is it with women and shoes      

Thank goodness for that - some common sense in SCD this week for the one to be booted off - so will the twins also go this week


----------



## Donkey

I missed the end of scd  

Who was in the final 2?  Who got kicked off?

?


----------



## Rural Chick

Donkey - common sense has prevailed and Craig has finally gone. Ricky Groves was the other one in the dance off. Sorry about your dough but a technique I shall have to remember when I want a takeaway     (RH will smell a rat as I have never made dough in my life)

Mir - your Pizza sounds lovely. I am beginning to realise that I need to improve my domestic skills


----------



## Donkey

Thanks RC    The right result!

Mir your pizza sounds delicious  

Leola, thankfully it didn't ruin my oven  

X factor now......

xxxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Slycett, your post has me laughing out loud. Especially;



slycett said:


> 3 - a full size motor home which we used it twice


A couple of months ago DP purchased a 'bargain' 40 year old fairground relic trailer that had once housed a model train set. 
Collecting this involved getting a friend to drive half way across the country to get it and DP then had to drive half way down the country to collect the trailer from his friend. No surprises it turned out to be a pile of S**t and was not up for the job it was bought for.
He wanted the trailer to tow a Lacanche range cooker 720 miles to our house in France (a work in progress). He had bought the Lacanche cooker on ebay for £500 and insists it's an absolute bargain (they are around £4 -5000 new) even though it was listed as only being suitable for parts as the fan oven on one side doesn't work. DP has no skills relevent to fixing it and no doubt parts cost a fortune! ).

A complete waste of money!   

L. x


----------



## laurab

Very quickly... thank you lovely ladies.  I've had a busy day and the chippers have gone off to nanny's and my sisters. Just clened the house and had a bath now off for Thai and then bed!

RC- Good HCG!

Donk - Ops!

AOC - I always feel abd I have so  many babes.  I wish (not that I don't want them/ or could give them up now) but that I could have just ahd one and 2 of you lovely ladies could have had one each... does that make sense? But it doesn't work like that does it.

Malini - You will make a fab mum... and I did palm off the bubs in the end anyway!! Although they are much better... but not 100%.  

Right mut quicklydry my hair table booked for 9!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Laura birthday girl - have a lovely meal tonight and enjoy the rest of your special day.  

Ladies - please stop posting about how bad your DH's are with car purchases - RH is going to read these and tell me that he is not nearly as bad as any of them so I should be thankful     
I might have to tell him there's loads of graphic gilie stuff on here that he really doen't want to read about.     

What has happened to Danni? And have Cheryl and Simon fallen out of love with each other - at least Louis hasn't changed since I watched it last year.    

Donkey - definitely - I felt so cross that Zoe and James were sat in the audience this week. OMG   I have just seen how close you are to your next tx - how exciting.


----------



## Miranda7

I'm going to try and tot up what we've had in the last 12 years now. Could be interesting...

From memory (and in no particular order, X Factor fans):

Three Matizes - one silver, one green and one bronze
A Porsche 924
An Audi A4 and an Audi 80
Five - count em! - MGB GTs
Three Vauxhall Astras (one estate, one convertible)
A Volvo estate
A Ford Mondeo
A Ford Fiesta
A Mitsubishi Colt
A Fiat Cinquento
A Nissan Cherry
A Volkswagen Beetle
A Citroen ZX
A Triumph Spitfire
An Alfa Romeo
An MR2
A Mini Cooper
A Rover 420
A Rover 280
A Mini Metro
A Mini Clubman Estate
Two Land Rover Discoverys
A Volkswagen Golf
An Astra Convertible
A Renault Scenic
A Burlington Arrow (don't ask)
A Renault 21
A BMW Five-series
An XR3 convertible
A Ford Escort convertible
A Subaru Vivio (I loved this tiny wee thing)


That's 41... and DH says he's sure there were more. Gulp.


----------



## AoC

Waiting up to take my pregnyl shot.  I hate this bit because a) I can't go to bed and I'm sleepy and b) I'm always afraid I'll drop the pregnyl or otherwise mess it up.

RC, thank you, what a lovely thing to say!  Nigella would not be particularly proud of the chilli or chicken stew I cooked today - economy food!  

Leola, I had to laugh - we replaced the fan assembly unit on one of the ovens in our Rangemaster today.  It's actually really easy to do, if that's what's wrong with yours...  We did the other oven when it stopped working a few months ago.

Laura - don't feel bad, don't feel bad, don't feel bad.... just don't, sweetheart.  We all have our own paths to walk.  You've a generous heart.    Or is it that three lots of nappies is too much....?      

LOL a the cars, Mir!  Although I was shaking my head at a few choices, I did like the look of some of them.... our favourite car in our history was the Lancia Delta with the full rally body graphics.  Sadly not the integrale.  Brakes so tough they required both feet for a full emergency stop, and it had a steering wheel with an exposed metal cross member that would have taken your face off if we'd ever crashed.  But handling was fabulous - I never managed to lose traction on a corner.  And believe me, I tried...  

I tried.


----------



## Lilly7

OMG Miranda! You are not alone! That sounds so familiar.  

In the last 2 years we've had;

2 Landrover Discoveries.
2 Merc Estates
1 Range Rover (maybe doesn't count as he got it to break and sell the parts)
2 Ford Fiestas. (1 car, 1 caddy)
1 Fiat (in France)
2 trailers

Some were bought as 'bargains' to sell on!

Now thankfully were down to an LPG converted Discovery. 

x


----------



## shortie66

must be a man thing

we now have a honda civic and it was my choice


----------



## Lilly7

AnneOC; Fingers crossed it will be so simple to fix. It is a lovely cooker. 
Unfortunately I think the sellers had tried in vain to fix it before selling. (you would think so too for the price they paid new).
Will let you know when DP finishes insulating the kitchen floor and we can finally wire it in. xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

aaaaargh - RH will definitely have to be banned

AOC - good luck for that trigger sweetie and       for your drug free day tomorrow   RH refers to the Delta as a Dedra - don't ask me (or him ) why  

Leola - wasn't really paying as much attention as I should have done - I can't say that there was anyone who really stuck out for me - and I hate to say it but I didn't think Jedward were as bad as they have been made out to be   

Am now watching the Full Monty on Channel 4 - they've just done the Arsenal offside bit


----------



## laurab

Oh dear...tim has just read this and is feeling deprived as I don't let him but cars on ebay... he just looks all the time!  

Mir - A fiat Chincuchentooo!!   Was it a yellow one??!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Laura - tell Tim he's very sensible    . Did you have a lovely meal?

Mir - oh I missed your Cinquecento. I had a red Sporting one which I had from new called Sophie. I traded in my Fiat Panda for her. When I got my MX5 I let my brother have her and he wrote her off within 2 months    I loved that little car   .


----------



## shortie66

my best one was a sh1tty maroon diesel fiesta i had it was like sh1t off a shovel i loved that car    

Aofc hope the trigger shots gone ok hunny.     

Hope u had a lovely meal enjoy ur night of sleep        

I have lost count of the bacardi breezers i had downed tonight


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate hun    - did you see my joke about the van hunting - I was quite proud of that    - are you off JDs at the moment?


----------



## shortie66

**** y no hun and now i cant find it   Yes im off jd for a bit dont know why


----------



## Rural Chick

Page 21 just after yours - how sad am I     So will it be bacardi breezers at the party then?


----------



## AoC

LOL @ Dedra - I must admit, when we finally sold the Lancia, I did feel that my life expectancy had improved significantly....

Trigger shot done fine, now on drug free day.  Don't know what to do with it...


----------



## Rural Chick

I'm watching Mamma Mia


----------



## Miranda7

Argh! We have all reverted to type and expressed a preference for a smaller car!  

I bolted off last night - seems Robert's sickness and squits wasn't food poisoning but a virus, which I managed to catch in the most spectacular way. Sick as a dog all night, at one point about 3am, sitting on the loo and throwing up into the bath! Ew. It was just water by then, but still...

I feeeel weeeeeaaaak.


----------



## Rural Chick

Mir - that is so horrid when that happens sweetie   - I expect that you could do with a good long sleep now - any chance of that?
Why have we reverted to type about the cars - I must be being thick as I don't understand  

Nix - hope is all well with those embies sweetie       

Pix - best of luck for your new job tomorrow hun      - you'll knock em dead, I know you will.    

     to all the lovely Team PR ladies


----------



## Miranda7

I mean that several of us have expressed a preference for small cars and were scared by the bigger/faster ones!  
I slept in till nearly 11am this morning, and Robert's asleep now so I'm going to rest again. Feel like I've been hollowed out...


----------



## Rural Chick

Mir it's the worse feeling sweetie - I hope you get better soon.   

I am now looking at cars thinking how easy will they be for a LO - I think my small car days are at an end    

Popsi - have they told you when they will let you know their decision?        and           for you and your DH.


----------



## Pixie75

Mir    it's horrible isn't it. I had the similar thing last week. It doesn't last very long but it leaves you feeling very weak. I lived on water and boiled patatoes for 4 days.   Hope you are better soon.  

RC: Thanks honey. I'm bricking it but having met all the staff last week gives me more confidence. What I've seen so far is not great, they need to be more organised so let's see what I can do! 
Great beta results by the way hon, congrats!   ^reiki

I'm still in bed  How lazy is that??  

pix xxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Pix - how are the legs         

It's brilliant that you have already identified a way of improving things - I know how scary it is but you'll be brilliant    

Am back tomorrow for another set of bloods so     that they keep going the right way.


----------



## mag108

Team PR:
Have missed a few days and have only a bit of time to catch up before I will get nabbed (caught on FF again! ...dh thinks I am leaving him for a lady!) 
Have had some good nights out but slept only an hour or two last night, my sleeping is bad this week, usually a sign of AF, but also I fell like I have so much on my mind,parents house, tx, how to fit the immune stuff in and when (I find that bit well scary). On a deeper level I know I am trying to muster up the where with al/energy/ enthusiasm/prepare for battle, that is needed to do all this....


RE Cars and MEN: Those posts really made me laugh!  ...my DH... Car porn he calls it (looks and doesnt touch   ) least it keeps him occupied while I am on here....

But Miranda's list takes the biscuit  , your neighbours must have thought you were car ringers! Mir: hope your illness doesnt last too long and you feel better soon

AnnofC : for EC tomorrow I will be wishing the very best outcome for you and your follies  

LauraB: here's hoping you had a gr8 eve

Heapey: re OTD....could you take the fri eve train down, and do hcg at clinic...all in a very relaxing manner or course...

RC: delighted about those numbers! really hope the bleeding has settled down. big hug. Glad you are having a bit of time out to try and rest and enjoy! Mama Mia is such good fun!

Nix: Hope its all gone 'swimmingly' well  

Almond: BIG congrats! Wishing you both a long life, to your good health!

Pix: do you have ANY eyebrows left!  

Jal: hug , thats a lot of stuff to contend with, so close to home. 

Popsi: I really hope this all gets resolved soon and you have your news soon and its the best outcome for you!
ie: a little one to take home   


x x x to Swinny, Anna, Driver, Hunybe, Lw, LV, LJ, Donkey, Nix, , Purps, Jersey, Coco, RH, Kate, Beachy, Veda, Malini...and anyone else I havent said hi to xxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Mag - I have to admit RH tends to surf ebay whilst I'm on here, although recently he has been on here a lot more. (I think he enjoys the lady garden chats in particular    )   

       for your decisions in the next few weeks  sweetie and hope the sleeping gets better soon - I hate that lying awake feeling     

My hormones are all over the place - I have never       so much during Mamma Mia as I did today.


----------



## Ourturn

RC - when will get your blood test result back? 

Miranda - get well soon! 

Pix  

Anna - enjoy your drug free day! 

Kate  

Afternoon everyone. Feel much better, just a bit snotty and tired. Not helped by the fact I have just been for a long walk with dh and the pooch! 

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Anna SB - if I have it done at 9 at the hospital I should have it back later the same day - on Saturday blood was taken at 9.50 and I was told to phone for the result at 1, so I am very impressed. I am also feeling so much better today now that most of the dizziness from the lack of ADs has gone - I have been upright most of today.      Am glad to hear that you are feeling so much better.  

AOC - so what are you doing today. I bet you've done some more domestic goddessery.


----------



## Ourturn

RC - meant to say I thought dizziness was a pg symptom? You always see pg women in films, swooning!


----------



## Rural Chick

It's also a classic withdrawl symptom from the ADs I've been on and this was far more like being in a lift going down really quickly or being drunk when the room is spinning (so I'm told    ) - it really was debilitating as I had to stay lying down most of the day. I think all the ladies in the EPAU on Friday were worried that I was about to throw up on them I looked that bad   
I hope it was the ADs as it's so much better today.


----------



## shortie66

Evening ladies  

how is everyone today?

I have been having a real slobby tidying day today    Am still in my pj's from this morning but havent stopped all day. Am giving the house a good old clear out, have filled 3 sacks of rubbish and two large bags for charity shop   

Been through our wedding box one last time before it goes up in the loft to be bought down for the kids      My ironing basket is almost empty   however there will be another to go in when the last lot of washing is dry    I have even stuck down the door jam thing that goes across the join where the laminate meets the tiles, lewis broke it a while back while on one of his mad run around the house.

Scottie made me howl with laughter this morning when he came out the bathroom saying "thought summat was wrong somewhere i couldnt find me c.ock" The daft sod had put his boxers on back to front    

Annasob glad u are starting to feel better sweetheart, well done you going for a long walk, i havent been out the house today    

**** y glad the dizziness has gone hun,       for another doubling of hcg tomorrow   

Nix and ofc is it 2moz you are both up for ec         for you both    

Mag -         for your battle hunny, we will get there one day    

Hi pix, hows the eyebrows doing hun   I can always draw you a pair on if they aint grown back for the party     

Popsi            for some news real soon for you. P.S> i have my kidnap plot worked out so you had better beware       

Hello malini donks purps leola hunyb miranda laura sam lj anne jomac jal almond and everyone else.

Must go and have a bath and wash my hair, feel like a right scruff, cant even remember if i brushed my teeth this morning or not


----------



## Rural Hick

Rural Chick said:


> Pix - why is it our DH's get so suspicious when we jump on them - they should be grateful


We are, because we want you to be preggers too!   OK, we suspect your motives but our controlling bit of anatomy doesn't let us say no and mean it!    



Pixie75 said:


> I'm still in bed  How lazy is that??


I suspect that you are doing the "cat that got the cream" impression!  Hope it works for you, and that at very least you both enjoyed trying.



Pixie75 said:


> Poor RH! I'm sure he'll tell us all about it


As if!  



Rural Chick said:


> Kate - enjoy looking at vans   - will it have to have cloaking shields and boldly go where no van has gone before


  However, being an anorak you should realise that only the Romulan's have cloaking shields!  

BTW - if you are delivering very large sandwiches we can lend you a suitable van (Mercedes Vario XLWB).



Rural Chick said:


> Sorry about your dough but a technique I shall have to remember when I want a takeaway     (RH will smell a rat as I have never made dough in my life)


Hmm, on dangerous ground here having been caught with a set of car headlamps in the Rayburn once ........, but then I am the one that does most of the cooking and it was only the sealant that smelt as I hadn't melted the plastic!

Good luck to everyone - I hope that you all get what you want. I really appreciate the support you are giving  y at present as she needs all she can get. Sadly I can't support her as whatever I say appears to wind her up .....  Least said, soonest mended! 

RH


----------



## tropifruiti

Hi lasses
Just really marking the thread. To add to nose injury of last week now seem to have toothache and face has swelled up - nice!!  Still able to speak much to DH's disappointment!!  
Off to sit it out at the dentist tomorrow at 9 am.
Hope all sickly PR's are feeling much better at least i haven't been struck down with that!.
Been to Doncaster for sister in laws 50th which was pleasant and then treated myself to a quick zip around the outlets before heading home. 2 cardigans bought in about 5 minutes which is pretty good going for me as i normally faff on for hours. it helped that the store was closing in 10 when i arrived. Must do that more often. happy sunday evening. Last trinity tonight and Hell's kitchen USA tomorrow. What am i going to do after that - they are all i am watching at the mo.
love to all


----------



## AoC

*cough* Klingon Bird of Prey *cough*  Best.  Starship.  Evah.

Mir, you poor love!  Hope it stops bucketing out of both ends soon...  

Domestic godessery?  *hollow laugh*  After realising that I can't make the Christmas Mincemeat because it containes suet and suet contains wheat flour I started the day in a  bad mood.   Actually I started the day in a bad mood when I woke up anxious in the small hours...  

Then, for reasons I still don't understand, we decided to try and unblock and test the disused chimney in the living room.  To cut a (very) long story short, I'm going to have to explain to the clinic why we both smell like a sweep's apprentice...  every room in the house filled with smoke in turn.

So, instead of having a restful, healthy pre-EC day, I spent the day doing strenuous physical exercise, in a freezing house which was filled with smoke.  

You know when you end up looking back over a day and going, WHY

Athough we did go out in the morning and picked sloes for this year's sloe gin.

Sigh.

On the plus side, I get to take the lorazepam tonight...

RH, lovey, all you need is this:  "it's going to be okay," "I love you," "how are you feeling?" and "can I get you anything?"   for both of you

And, for the record, I prefer big, fast cars, but I can't afford them...


----------



## Spuds

Evening Ladies 

Leola - hellooo - round of treatment at Lister was around £3,250 I think - then drugs on top about £900 - my friend managed to get her drugs paid for on the nhs - unfortunately because DH has a daughter (albeit she is 24 !!!) we are not entitled to any NHS help at all inc drugs but you may be able to get these - worth talking to your Dr about xx - if you need any info at all on the Lister you are vwelcome to pm or call me for a chat xxxxx

RC- Hellooo my lovely - Mama Mia sobathon oh pants xxxxx - sounds like you are having a similar hormonal melt down as me recently and/or its the ad's playing silly bu&&ers xxx - hope you are fealing better lovey and have enjoyed your girly wkend xxxxx

RH - if it helps - sometimes my poor DH near enough logs on for me and puts the lap top on my lap the people closest to us are the ones we let rip on and poor old DH has had his fair share - sometimes the only solution for me is the girly chat - dont take it personally - we are all bags of hormones xx

Sausage n Nix n Heapey n Mag n Anne n Malini n Tropifruti n Pix n all - big hello from me

Have had lovely lazy wkend - massage - gig in Eastbourne my God - I thought we were going to get lynched - wot a scary bar !! - then back home and major bake a thon - which is weird because havent baked since 1982.

Anyway - nothing better than choffing fairy cakes youve made with your nans recipe - in front of Wizard of Oz - wonderful 

Happy Sundays all
Spuds
xx



slycett said:


> Scottie made me howl with laughter this morning when he came out the bathroom saying "thought summat was wrong somewhere i couldnt find me c.ock" The daft sod had put his boxers on back to front    Kate - made me laugh loads xx


----------



## Spuds

Arghhhh - just noticed zig n zag are in the play off - can it possibly be the last of Jedward - weheyyyyyyy  

Spuds
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

As predicted by someone yesterday, I believe (where's the smug smilie     )


Rural Chick said:


> Thank goodness for that - some common sense in SCD this week for the one to be booted off - so will the twins also go this week


AOC and Spuds - thanks for being lovely to RH    I didn't think I'd been that bad    

AOC -            for tomorrow - what time are you in?

Popsi               that you get some fantastic news tomorrow.

Pix          for tomorrow again


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG - what planet is Simon Cowell on


----------



## laurab

Evening girls,

Just sat down and vegging after a big roast dinner... hardly eaten all week and needed to fill up on some veggies... yum.

Meal was ok, we were not as wellas we had thought so really was a bit silly going for a meal... was ok but we both felt bit queasy after our rich food.  Ha a lay in til 9.30 this morning!! But did wake at 3am and took me hours to get back to sleep.   Full of beans today though done loads of cleanign and sorting.  Felt terrible as Ed was at my mums and he was up puking from 9pm.    I honestly thought he was better.  I actually think mymum prob over fed him.... she does like to get as much foodin him a possible... he has been fine today. But still feel bad.

Right is it Nix and AOC EC tom? - Good luck girls!!

RC - No more bleeding?? Good good.  

OMG!!!!!!!!!! twit and **** have beat Lucy?? WTF!!!


----------



## shortie66

SIMON COWELL IS A C.OCK


----------



## AoC

SC is a very clever man who knows how to provoke the maximum amount of publicity and controversy.  He is also a t#sser.



No one said you'd been bad, RC!    I just have a soft spot for men dealing with hormonal women... I just don'tknow how my DH manages!

I'm in at 11.00.


----------



## Donkey

Miranda OMG!!!!!!! You are a saint for putting up with that! Hope you feel better soon.

RC Glad the dizziness has gone. I know what you mean about lying down. When I had my appendix and out (well before hand) I couldn't cope with sitting up as it made me sick. The X ray man wasn't happy when he made me sit up!!
Yes I am near my next tx&#8230; I have my final zoladex implant tomorrow and then have to wait for a bleed. It may start after 28 days but last time it took 7 weeks. As so as AF arrives I can start stimming, but I have my LIT before AF is due to give it time to work.

AOC hope the trigger went well

Nix hope everything went well

Kate Bacardi breezers? Off the JD? 


slycett said:


> SIMON COWELL IS A C.OCK


 That made me laugh!! (I have tried to do the quote thing but don't know if it's worked)

Anna hope you feel totally better soon

Lots of love to you all
xx


----------



## Rural Chick

slycett said:


> SIMON COWELL IS A C.OCK


But I like ....          

Laura - glad you are feeling a bit better but sorry about Ed  . Touch wood no bleeding today.
AOC is tomorrow for EC at 11am, but Nix was on Saturday - she then hotfooted it straight to her Auntie's 80th birthday party in London - I hope she gets back in time for ET   

AOC -               for tomorrow lovely - I won't be back from bloods by the time you leave  


AnnaofCumberland said:


> I just have a soft spot for men dealing with hormonal women...


I think know RH is in love with you now     The Clingon thing, unblocking chimneys and domestic goddessery all nearly clinched it but that most certainly has     

Donkey - your quote was perfect - A*      at the X-ray man - in Laura's words did he end up smelling of Stilton    Hope AF arrives when you want her to this time around.


----------



## Spuds

There are tears of laughter running down my face re 'twit n ****' n comments on Simon Cowell     

Can't believe they are  through arghhhhhh !!

RC - your'e not bad at all love xxx   

AOC n Nix - loads of     and    for tommorow xxxxxxx  

Popsi       

Over n out

Spuds
xxx


----------



## laurab

Mir - Sorry meant to wish you all well... we re just getting over it.


----------



## shortie66

yes donks im off the jd for a bit had too many breezers left to drink from the halloween party     

aofc good luck for tomoz sweetheart got the barry white cd ready for ya        

Jersey less than 3 weeks for the party hunny      

**** y cowell is on the money making planet hunny    

nix good luck for ec tomoz sweetheart      

Hi mir laura rh tropi and everyone


----------



## Lilly7

Just calling in very quickly to wish AnnaOC all the best for tomorrow. Sending     your way. 
I hope that amidst the mess you managed to successfully unblock the chimney. 
Hope you don't mind but I took the liberty of sending you a PM to ask a few questions about the clinic in Gateshead. I hope that's ok.   and if not I am sorry.  

Pixie; Good luck and     for starting your new job. x

RC; Sending you     for bloods tomorrow. 
Re the x factor, there doesn't seem to be anyone that's particularly brilliant this year. I also (dare I say it  ) don't find the twins as offensive as some do.

AnnaSB; I hope your feeling a bit better.  

Tropifruiti; Outlet stores sound good.  

Thank you so much spuds.  I may well take you up on that.  . 

Hi Slycett, Donkey, Miranda, Popsi, Heapey, Anne G, Laurab, Nix    , jal, Driver, and everyone else who I've missed. x

After 5 days of provera I'm now waiting for AF to arrive so that I can return to the clinic for baselines to see if we can go ahead with tx this cycle.    
Has anyone else had tx cancelled after a week of injections, and then been able to start again on their very next day 2?

Oh God, the cats have just found a bottle of valarian tincture and every-things going flying as they are trying to get it off the shelf . . . .

Love and     to everyone.

Leola. x


----------



## shortie66

leola                     a little af dance for you!     

What on earth is valarian tincture tho hunny sounds like some horrible tropical disease


----------



## popsi

girls.. thank you so much for all your good wishes, things not been great in my mind this weekend i think both me and DH are beginning to feel the strain, but if its taught us one thing its how strong our marriage is and that for one makes me grateful, but wish it did not have to be tested like this xx

well hopefully this week we should know one way or the other then we can move on to the next step

anne of c .. good luck for tomorrows ec honey xx

pix.. good luck in your new job xx

kate..THANK YOU SO MUCH !!! your kidnapping comments and scottie loosing his co!k have made me laugh today and also DH has been in stitches at you xxx 

much love to everyone else, i will promise to tell you all when I know anything, and thanks for your support which i may be needing lots of in the future, i promise to be a better FF soon xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Ahhh, thank you for the dance Slycett.    

I guess Valerian tincture does sound like a tropical disease.    

Actually Valerian is a plant / herb that can be used as a mild sedative. It can help if your having problems sleeping or if your stressed out. For some reason some cats go completely wild for the smell of it. They start clawing at the bottle and rolling about on their backs in ecstasy.


----------



## Coco Ruby

Hi all - have been away for a few days and no hope of catching up with you...  

Anna of C - wanted to wish you the best of luck with et tomorrow   

Rc - so glad the bleeding has stopped as alhough it probably means nothing bad, it is still worrying xx

Nix, just wishing you loads of luck with tx - here's hoping this is the one for you   

Hi all - sorry can't catch up with personals, am too far behind, but thinking about you x


----------



## Spuds

I want some valerian 

Kate - can't wait for the party  xx

Nix - good luck for EC tomorrow - sending loads of love xx

Popsi - keep the faith lovey xxxx here for u x

spuds
xx


----------



## shortie66

Flippin eck leola ur growin drugs on ur window cill      Sedative u say   hmmm perhaps a little bit of that in scotties tea when the footies on and wey hey the telly's mine   

Popsi         for this week sweetheart,      like b.loody mad for you      

Wooo hoooo coco's back dont worry bout catching up just jump in like u never left, thats what i've had to do cos i never get a chance to catch up properly


----------



## mag108

.......sorry to get all serious on a sunday night. The penny is slowly dropping on all this immune stuff and here is a question for those of you who may be able to help!

Ladies
A quick question from me re LIT . I need to get LIT sorted asap.
I was meant to start IVF in Sept but because my nat pg and m/c (and slow falling hcg) have had to wait. I may now be rushing to start at the end of December, though at a push,I could wait to begin at the end of January.

I have worked out that LIT in Athens in December will cost me £935 plus 3 days out of work.
I had heard that some believe donor LIT works better (my DH and I have 1 DQ ALPHA match but donor LIT wasnt necessarily recommended by Dr G). I know I will need to go there twice, thats nearly £2K

From what I can gather Dr Armstrong, London's LIT requires only one visit but he doesnt do donor LIT.
Before I got my immune results a few weeks back and before I was 'tuned' in to it all I got the impression that 
some preferred Dr T in Athens to Dr A in london? 

Can someone given me an honest low down on the pros and cons as they see it?

Thanks so much


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies - and darling RH 

Sausage - good luck with EC today sending you loads of         for them and       that they get jiggy in the lab of lurve tonight   

Pix - keep repeating  - "I am brilliant, and was headhunted" a few times in the car this morning on the way to work (watch those alloys though ). By lunchtime you will be stuck in and wondered why you were worrying - you will be fantastic -         

Popsi - you do NOT need to be a better FFer because you're great.             and          for this week.

Mag - I'm really sorry that I can't help you with your question - I know Donkey is starting LIT soon. Is there another thread on imminues where someone might know the answer. It's weird isn't it, just as you beginn to think you know a but more about IF, you then realise that there are a whole load of other things that you don't have a clue about. I really hope that someone can help you.   

Kate - hi sweetie - how are things going - can't wait to come to be fed up by Scottie - hope he finds his Simon Cowell this morning        OMG - frock is cosy so it might be trousers and a glittery top for the party   

Spuds - thank you for your wise words to RH as well     I want some Valerian for him  

Coco - lovely to see you and thanks for your reassurances   
- now I know that it might happen it actually makes it slightly easier, if that makes sense. 

Leola - your persos are very impressive lovely    If everything is OK on your baselines (are they doing bloods as well - it might be worth pushing for some if not) then I can't see why it shouldn't be OK, so long as you are ready - I was told at the Lister that if I wanted to I could have another go after I'd had my next AF if that helps. You sound so much brighter than a couple of days ago which is lovely.     

Heapey - Mrs PUPO - have some        not long now   

Nix - hope you are back OK and that EC went well        for ET    

     to Alegria, Ally, Almond, Anna SB, Anne, Beachy, CardiffLaura, Donkey, Driver, Fishy, Hunyb, Jal, Jo, Lainey, Laura, LJ, LV, LW, Mag, Malini, Martha May, Mary, Mir, Missy, Nikki, PeeWee, Pix, Purple, Rupee, Sam, Sarah , Sparkly, Steph, Sweetpea, Swinny, WW, Veda, Zuri and all the lovely Team PR ladies.   

Am off for bloods this morning so will let you know the results later    

Happy Monday - love and       to everyone.

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

Aw, RC.    I'm rather fond of RH, too, so that's okay.    And good luck for bloods today!  Not that you need it!    

I've answered your PM, Leola!  Sorry I forgot.  And no, I don't mind in the least.    As for the chimney, yes, we unblocked it (had to laugh, it was my brute force and grunting ignorance that cleared it in the end, after hours of DH having a go - I honestly do think he loosened it up and then I finished off, poor man!)  But sadly it looks like the mortar is long-gone, so smoke just seeps out into the attic, into the floorspaces, into my wardrobe....    so we need it lined.  Which puts it on the one-day-when-we-win-the-lottery list!        It's a very old house, and it's hard to work out where the flues go, sometimes.  

One day, one lovely day, we'll put a wood burning stove in, trash the hideous sixties stone mantelpiece and maybe restore the old, iron plate range surround which they built the stone onto the front of!    

Popsi, still thinking of and praying for you daily.    

Pix, you're gonna shine!  Have a GREAT day, love!    

Nix, thinking of you cycle-buddy!


----------



## Ourturn

Mag - I am sure I read on Dr G's thread, or the yahoo immunology forum (have you joined that?), that its better to go to Athens because the doc the follows the Beer protocol, ie x2 LIT's done 2 weeks apart. Saying that I won't know if I need LIT until mid December, and then my ivf will be Jan/Feb, so I would probably have to have the 1 LIT in London and keep my fingers crossed! 
I suggest posting on Dr G's thread and the yahoo immunology forum 

Anna - good luck hun!    

RC - good luck today too    

OMG cannot belive Simon C! I thought Lucy would win, she had the best voice! 

Anna x

Have a sore throat and feel chesty again   Why can't I shift this thing?


----------



## Han72

Hiya! 


Sausage hon   where are you up to now, I've lost the plot totally!

Mag - I agree with ASB re LIT - if I'd decided to have it, I'd have gone for Athens cos they follow the Beer protocol

Mira - really hope you're feeling better hon!   

Huge apologies for lack of more persos, just to let you know that we got 4 fertilised and EC will be tomorrow morning     

Love to all

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - brilliant news...keeping eveything crossed for you


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

Kate        at all your posts!!

AnnaSB, I can't bear to watch the Xfactor anymore since the twins stayed in and Miss Frank were binned, the whole show is just a joke, Lucy was the best in my view.

Nix, yay      

AnnaSausage, lots of luck today hun      

Heapey, don't expect to feel different this early lovely, the only difference I felt was sore breasts from the progesterone. When is OTD? You might find your lecture a nice distraction in both preparing and giving it, I would be tempted to do it. Come on embies, snuggle in tightly     

Mags, Sorry I can't help on the LIT, I hope you get it sorted, it's another hurdle in the rollercoaster of IVF and I hope it is easily sorted. What happens with a donor LIT, can anyone be a donor? I'd be happy to help if I could be matched in the future but I have no idea what they are looking for, is it from another IVF candidate?  

Hello Coco, hope you're ok  

Leola, come on AF, come out of hiding     

Popsi      Why are they dragging this out so much for you? It's not fair, Kate will have to go and poke their eyes out whilst she's kidnapping  

Pix nohut I doubt you'll be on FF during the day but when you do get on line  , how was your first day?  

Lots of love to everyone else  

LW x x x


----------



## laurab

Nix- I thought EC was today..   4 is a fab number... come on little embies make a baby or two for mummy!!!  

AOC - Good Luck

Pops -   for some good news today.

Right best get on....  

Oh me and tim had a row this morning... he wants to go to his mums for christmas.... I really had visions of our first Christmas being at home... agh. Am I being selfish? Hmmm maybe I am.   But god his relatives get soooooo on my nerves. Guess does mean I can just lay on the sofa and eat chocolate and drink wine though..


----------



## Overthemoon

No Laura, I don't think you're being selfish at all. Christmas is all about families and this is your first one together with the chippers so it's really special. Why not invite his Mum over for the afternoon or evening so that you can have your first family Christmas together in your own home?


----------



## Little Me

AOC- I'm wishing for lovely eggies this morning for you hun  

Nix- EXCELLENT news!!!!! lets hope this is your time hun  

Laura- Defo not being selfish love. I would be the same as you in your shoes...I know  how much they do your head in and you just don't need that. It's your Christmas too hun, remember that   

Mira- Hope you're feeling better  

Pops- Sorry hun , lets   for a lovely week for you and hubby  

RC- thinking of you hun  

kate- Have been p issing myself at all off your posts. I do agree, Simon Cowell is a major COCK...and I'm glad Scottie found his     

Morning LW


----------



## Wing Wing

Just a real quickie to let you know that:
(i) I am still alive;
(ii) I am still coming to the Christmas Bash; & 
(iii) I THINK ABOUT YOU ALL EVERY DAY but just haven't the time to keep up these days.

Quick scan and have picked up that Popsi needs some good luck with the adoption - any new honey-pie.  It must be really traumatic for you just not knowing.  Sending out lots of     for you.

AoC - hope EC went well today hon.  Will have a quick check later to hear how many you had or ask RC to update me!

**** - y - hope your bloods are good loverlee.  Just keep repeating "Jacq is right, Jacq is right"!

FABULOUS news Nix -   for you!  When is ET?

Laura - not selfish at all.  I don't have children and STILL can't bear the thought of having to go to inlaws for Christmas.  Just HATE it.  You have the best excuse in the world - at least let them come to you.  

That's all I have time for sweeties but a big hello to you all and lots of love too.

Wing Wing XXX


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi ladies

Won't get my results til 4 today - it was busy in there this morning  

Nix - fab news sweetie am so pleased for you        for those embies  

Sausage - hope you are resting now and waiting for lots of action in the lab of lurve        

Heapey - you are welcome to the fairy dust any time lovely have some more now       . The second week is always the worst and if it were me I wouldn't go in so that when you test early, get your BFP you don't then give the game away by grinning like a mad woman and rubbing your tummy throughout your lecture    Working out plans for your new house is far more important   (Have just seen that's the total opposite of what LW has suggested    )

AnnaSB - am really sorry you are still not feeling right - can you get your GP to check you out?   

LW - lovely to chat to you last night sweetie and really hope we can meet up in the new year.   

Laura - you are not being selfish - regardless of the relationship with the outlaws this is your first Christmas together as a family and therefore the decision is yours and yours only (and I'm sure Tim will agree!!)      I have already assumed that everyone will be coming to us for Christmas 2010.

Anne - lovely - hope you are OK       Did you have a lovely time with the boys? Any more thoughts on the hotel in Prague?

WW - have you found the cyclogest yet for Thursday's dinner             

See you later 

**** sy **** sy xxxx


----------



## H&amp;P

oh god 14 pages since Friday, I have no hope of catching up so apologies in advance if I miss anything important  , if that is 2 days away how am I gonna catch up after 2 weeks......  

Nix - fab news, I am   so hard this is your time and the lucky streak we are on will continue, hope you have a smooth ET tomorrow.

Anna - hope your EC went well and we have lots of lovely barry White playing for you.    

Pix - Hope your first day in your new job wasn't too daunting and you are settling in well.

RC - Your HCG sounds great, hope you are resting up and taking it easy.

Popsi - I am still holding my breath waiting for your news, you must be going mad with all the waiting      

Heapey - Hope the 2WW isn't driving you too potty    

Anne - was lovely to have a proper chat last night  , hope your not too tired today from getting home late, watching X-factor (totally forgot about it we could have had it on in the background if we had remembered) and then getting woken up early by Charlie.

Sorry they are not very long personals and I know I have missed some important messages but I am sooooo behind at work and need to get back to it, love & hugs to all with a sprinkling of   for good measure.

Still feeling poorly   but soldiering on at work, seems to have moved down to my chest and as always has turned into a horrible barking cough.....


----------



## Little Me

WW- hi lovely  

**** y- I'm ok ta love  
had a ncie weekend but Luke is going through a naughty stage so was a a bit of nightmare at times.
I am dofo gonna go to Prage to that hotel but am not gonna book till Jas has some sort of job, that way I won't be worrying 


AM- was LOVELY to see you both too, that food was gorgeous


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne - how old is Luke? - I'm glad you're going to that hotel. I have put the books out ready for you    

Driver sweetie - do you need to get yourself to the GP before you go on holibubs - you don't want to be ill on holiday. I'll try and do a summary for you when you get back if you want   

Popsi           for you - I really can't begin to imagine how you can cope with the wait.


----------



## Little Me

he's 7 and a half **** y .
Almost like he woke up yesterday and thought "F it, I'm gonna be a little sh!t today and no ones gonna stop me"    
xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne G said:


> he's 7 and a half  y .
> Almost like he woke up yesterday and thought "F it, I'm gonna be a little sh!t today and no ones gonna stop me"
> xxxx


I have days like that and I'm 42 and three quarters


----------



## Little Me

**** y did you sort your train ticket out? x


----------



## Rural Chick

Can you believe I am still waiting for an email to find out whether I've got Strictly tickets for the 28th.      I should find out this week  - I hope. As soon as I know, I shall book them.


----------



## Rural Chick

Bloods back at 11 292 TFFT


----------



## Little Me

excellent **** y
so pleased for you     
xxx


----------



## purple72

**** y what wonderful levels, WOOOOHOOOOO

Nix congrats on the embies! and good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Purps- how are you?    

Hi heaps


----------



## Han72

YAAAAAAAAY **** y!  Go oooooon with the big fat HCG levels!!!      Hope you get the strictly tix!

Yo Anne  sorry Luke's playing up. My mate's mum always used to threaten that she was going to make her play on the dual carriageway when she was naughty... maybe you could give that a try    

Wotcha purps! 

Hi Driver - sorry you're poorly chick! Hope you feel better soon lovey   

Heapey - how goes it lovey?     

Laura - I get it totally, is he not willing to compromise at all?  Good luck getting it sorted hon!

Pops       

Hey WW - nice to see ya hon! 

Sorry no more persos, haven't done any of the things I wanted to so far today, feel absolutely knackered and tums still hurting from EC 

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## purple72

Hey Anne & Nix! I'm doing ok ladies!

Nix not long hunny now till you're PUPO!

Anne, Luke'll probably be good as gold next time! just keep breathing sweetie

AOC thinking of you   

Driver, hope you feel better soon!

Laura, I'm having the opposite problem, I want to go be with family, DH wants to stay at home, I hope next year to have a little one, then we will stay at home! Stick to your guns hunny!

Hello everyone else big hugs xxxx


----------



## Ourturn

RC - what fab levels! Just be aware that once you get o 20,000 (which you will in a couple of days) the numbers slow right down. 

x


----------



## Little Me

Nix- You should be resting Mrs  

Purps- we've got them this weekend too as we had to do some swapping with dates this month BUT, I'm at a hen night overnight in Cheltenham on Saturday so I've told Luke that he really needs to be a good boy. I've told Ryan to stop egging him on too cos that makes him worse.
he's very sweet just the last 3 weekends he's been berserk and rather naughty....then he says " I'm not like this at my house!!!"


----------



## Jo Macmillan

RC and RH - text book HCG's!! I hope you are starting to relax a bit about it now. But i do totally understand your anxiety - I would (will?? ) be exactly the same.

Hi Anne,   Sorry Luke is being a little s hit.

Purple - Hi! I'm the same - want to go to stay with family for christmas but Dp wants to stay at home.   I just phoned him to tell him that I have decided that I am going home for a few days after Christmas to visit my family, and he can come if he wants, but i'm going anyway. My step mum is recovering from breast cancer, and my mum has just been diagnosed with skin cancer. He was really sulky about it, but I don't care, I haven't been home to Yorkshire in 2 years, and I'm not going to put him above my family. He's been offered a day's shooting on a really good shoot on New Years Day he doesn't want to miss. Apparently he thought I was going!!! No way. So I owuld be sat at home on my own anyway. 

Laura - for the record, I don't think you're being selfish at all - you have your own family now. My family always said the minute I had kids they would come to me for christmas rather than the other way round. However, I have to admit, i do like the idea of lying on the sofa with wine and chocolate too. And they'd probably want to spoil the chiplets wouldn't they, so you'd get a well deserved break? I hate all the work that goes into christmas dinner - but I am a lazy cow.  

Nix -      that this time it's the one hon.  

Love to everyone else,
Jo x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Just need to get this off my chest - is 6 weeks since I had my AMH re-tested. I phoned the clinic today for the 7th time to find out the results. Still no joy. The 7th time I've left a message and no one has got back to me. What do I have to do?!!!!!!! Camp out at the clinic and refuse to move until they speak to me?!!! This is important to me. B loody NHS. I've given up and trying to speak to the egg donation co-ordinator - after 10 phone messages weren't returned!!!!!     

And they wonder why we go abroad for tx ?      

Phew. 

I feel better now. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Rural Chick

Ladies - thank you so much for all your lovely comments - it is such a relief having had the bleeding     

Jo really sorry about your Step-Mum and Mum     . Why is it Christmas always causes so much angst? RH came back yesterday to say that he had arranged for his DH and Step-Mum to come to us after Christmas (we will be with my Mum this Christmas,    we hope). Anyway, my first reaction was  - why didn't you ask me and that wasn't the hormones . On reflection, it'll be fine, but it's the principle of the thing. It never happens at any time of the year does it which is why I am so schizophrenic about it. There are so many parts I love, and so many parts I hate (especially sprouts ).
Wow, that was nearly a rant, wasn't it. 

Have just seen your other post - that is ridiculous      - can you contact PALS and ask them to help you.

AOC -       for those eggies.

AnnaSB - thanks for that - I hope that once I have my scan on Thursday that will be it for a while  

Purple - are you staying over now?  

Anne - you must have the patience of a saint my lovely  

Heaps - how are you feeling now - a bit more positive I hope - please remember the second week is always worse.


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey - it's not all over and it's not for nothing - I wish I could come and give you the biggest hug ever, but please accept some of these instead    . It is so hard when there are no real symptoms aren't there - and any twinge is so like AF on her way     . I think that going in to work is probably a good thing in hindsight - I was with my Mum for a lot of the second week so had her health to concentrate on, so I was distracted (and I forgot that when I posted)  - although I still bet you'll be grinning during that lecture


----------



## Malini

Hello, 

I've missed you all so much.  Thank you Laura for your kind comment.

Dh's birthday was lovely and Almond bless her made a real fuss of him for sharing his day with her day.  His family bash on Sunday was tough ...four perfect grandchildren 8mos to 8 years and a SIL/BIL combo who ignore me like I am a leper because 'they don't know how to deal with my IF'!  Dh loved it and I only cried 3 times. Grrr.  Why can't I keep it together? 

More importantly-
Almond was the most beautiful bride.  The sun shone through the pretty windows over her perfect delicate frame.  She wore a sensational dress - very 20s, elegant with some fun bling, sparkly buttons down the back.  Everything was PERFECT (her hard work no doubt).  The service was really touching and we all cried (including my dh)! Her dh was calm and it seemed like he knew that he is a lucky, lucky man.  I didn't attend the day part but from the sounds of it everything was great and they had lashings of lovely food with great speeches.  Her cake was this dreamy tower of white chocolate and profiteroles.  The evening bash at a trendy pub in East London was FUN.  Everyone was chilled, chatting and having a dance.  Her dad spoiled us with an open bar and loads of naughty snacks - chips, sausages, chilli chicken strips and mountains of sandwiches.  Too kind.  Almond prepared this fun table of sweets from yesteryear which was a hit.  She had a perfect day and seemed HAPPY.  She is now off to Thailand for two weeks.  Congrats Almond and dh.  Like everyone has said, long life with all your wishes.

To AOC and Nix ---    

For Heapey ---    

And for Popsi --- you have been on my mind all weekend.  You and your dh are VERY brave.   

Finally RC and RH --- your strength and good attitude about all of this astounds me.  I would be a wreck.

Hope our less than well PRers are feeling better.  To all of you a BIG  .

Malini xxx


----------



## AoC

Congrats Almond and DH!  Lovely report,Malini, thank you.  

Good luck Nix!  I should be at ET on Weds.  

FAB levels, RC!!!!

We got 9.

9 eggs.  Apparently I asked th econsultatnt to repeat that 3 times.  Then double checked with the nurses twice.  Was rather painful and very aware of every stab, lots of tears, but comfy now.  Great team, lon gday.  HUNGRY.

I feel like I'm here under false pretenses.  I'm sorry if this upsets anyone.


----------



## beachgirl

AOC    well done on 9 eggs that's fantastic news...and don't be silly about offending anyone hun x


----------



## shortie66

Woo hooo aofc well done hunny, and ur not here under false pretences hunny     barry white cd playing for as we speak      

Nix woo hoo for you too hunny   barry white cd now turned up extra loud      

**** y well done sweetheart thats a fab hcg result       Hey whats this about scd  , thats no excuse for not coming to party    

Hi anne malini lw driver jomac purps pix laura mir heapey jal annasob popsi sam tracey steph nd everyone else.   

Got bad af pains tonight so to make me feel better have had a lovely mug of chocolate with a tot of brandy and some squirty cream on top


----------



## Rural Chick

Sausage -     that is such great news      . I am delighted for you. Lets hope they get get down to the business tonight in that lab of lurve - I'm sure Kate will be along soon with the Barry White CD.  

Malini - thank you for that lovely description of Almond's big day- it sounds fantastic. Sorry that your DH's family bash was difficult    And thanks for your lovely words - we get so much strength from here, it's fantastic and we wouldn't be without you all   

Guess who's just posted as I was - hurrah for Kate and Barry


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate - SCD is on Saturday - I'm not missing this party for anything   - so don't you panic your little size 2s over that (and no, you can't have my bed either    )

Sorry about the AF pains, but loving the cure


----------



## popsi

just a quick post sorry not many personals as not up to it at moment

RC.. great about your bloods honey its all looking fab again xx

nix.. well done honey good luck on ET xxx

aofc.. brilliant news honey dont you dare feel guilty you belong here xx

kate.. i have bad af pains too honey xx

to everyone else i promise you your all in my heart and thoughts, its been a horrible day as once again its passed by with no news at all.. so still waiting after 12 days of this agony it feels like our hearts could break we just need to know now to move on from this standstill , sorry to bring the thread down xxxx


----------



## shortie66

**** y i could sleep on a clothes line hun but must admit i do prefer a nice squashy sofa    

Popsi what they playing at    Have i gotta come to welsh wales and talk black country em, ermmmmm sheep   aberyswyth   rhyl    cant think of any others at the mo     Seriously hunny we all have our fingers crossed for you here         

Scottie has just told me that his friends fat bird has finally produced their baby (not vindictive at all am i    ) he said the pictures were on his ******** an i said i dont wanna know. But then he went upstairs so i had a sneaky look anyway.    Makes me so b.loody angry     he already has four kids and doesnt even bother seeing three of them, she has three kids as well, some people are so b.loody greedy.  Ignore me girls im just being a jealous nasty cow tonight


----------



## Malini

Popsi -   - you don't bring us down.  This is REAL life. And in this case it is happening to you and we all CARE and want so much for it to go your way.  This process may be fair to the child, but it is UNFAIR to you, dh and the other couple too.  No one understands. My MIL (kind but suffers from 'I'm always right synrdrome') said to me last night, 'can't you find it in your heart to move on to another path, ie adoption or donor?'  I nearly went beserk explaining that it is NOT my heart where I can't find the route to that path, but my energy reserves...not to mention courage and handing my life to another person, group of persons.  I can't tell you how much I admire you and dh.  I am praying Popsi with all my might.

AOC -   - I know you're sore but really...you are too important to us...so don't say silly things.  Congrats on those 9.  Lots of wishes for the love lab tonight and will you write my ovaries a note please?  Rest up.  

RC - Right back at you.

Ahh, inspired Kate.  I'm off to make some for me. And I am envious too.  That's unfair.  You deserve to be a mum and so do I!!!!  Unfortunately deserve and results don't seem to go hand-in-hand.  At this rate, you'll all be on the sofa 

Nix - Thinking of you.  Did you get those meds?

M xxx


----------



## Spuds

Evening All

Sausage - WOOWWWWWWWWWWWW !!! 
Nix - WOOWWWWWWWWWWW!!!

Blinkin flippin BRILLIANT NEWS !!!!! - sending you both a little dance like this ;                       loads of   to you both xxxx

RC -   no probs hope it helped - tell RH any time he needs a partner in crime Ive got DH here  XX

WW - helloooo - nice to hear from you again x

Pix - hope your first day was fabulouso 

Popsi - bl**dy hell - sending you loads of     this is too long a wait for you both and so not fair for the child or you - total pants - sending you loads of    

I'm off to start yoga to see if it curbs my need for red wine - dark chocolate - and as many soap operas as you can shake a stick at   - wish me luck girlies xxx

Happy Mondays
Spuds 
xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds - yoga is fab - I loved it and can't wait to get back into it. The only thing that used to worry me was that I would f*rt - until one day the lady at the other end of the room who must have been at least 70 (and very bendy) let out this most massive rip  - after that I never worried again   

Popsi - there is NO way you bring this thread down - I cannot believe that whoever is making this decision doesn't realise the impact it is having on everyone involved in this - it is outrageous. I am so cross and feel that there is no humanity in this at all. Why on earth do they need to take so long. I am        that you are OK


----------



## laurab

Popsi - Bloody social workers!  Have you called?  You do know s/he prob has a million other cases and s/he may have an answer but has left your bit of paper under her sandwich s/he hasn't had time to eat! Oh send me her details I'll call and pretend to be his/her boss and get it all moving?! Its the worst two week wait ever we don't even have knicker checking or boob prodding to keep us occupied!   

AOC - Oh well done you... I had an EC like that... nasty.   9 oh thats a nice number... reminds me of cloud 9!   We will let you stay with your 9 big fat eggs....although you may have to share them out.. 

Mir - How you feeling? And the bobster? 

RC - Top banana

Love to all..


----------



## shortie66

y     


Rural Chick said:


> Spuds - yoga is fab - I loved it and can't wait to get back into it. The only thing that used to worry me was that I would f*rt - until one day the lady at the other end of the room who must have been at least 70 (and very bendy) let out this most massive rip - after that I never worried again


Malini cant wait to meet you hun, we will have a scream    

Jersey good luck at the yoga hunny must admit im not a fan of either red wine or dark chocolate now if it was jd and walnut whips that would be a different matter   

Wingwing forgot u earlier hun sorry  i do love you tho u know that dont u     

Hi laura hope u and the chippers are all better now    

Feeling a bit better now i have had my bath/washed hair etc etc, scottie cooking chikken tikka masala for tea


----------



## popsi

lol @ laura.. i have tried calling all day .. bl00dy answer phone so she not in the office to take any calls either way


----------



## shortie66

pops has s/he not got a mobi number hunny    I could giver them a call and heavy breath and snort down the phone at them


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix what time is ET tomorrow - sending you so much      

Pix - hope your first day went well - I bet they are so pleased they've got you  

Popsi -        I really wish there was something we could do to help.

Laura - how are you sweetie - are you beginning to think about the chiplets first birthday yet   

Kate - glad to see you are back on the JD - was a bit worried that you were going soft on the bacardi breezers    . Didn't you like my resigning letter    

I don't have pjs for the party after the party - do I need to buy some some you think   
WW thinks I'll be asleep - if I am, none of you will be - apparently the hormones make you snore      

I was supposed to let WW know something wasn't I - whoops.Back later xxxx


----------



## mag108

Thanks to you all for your responses on LIT. Still no decisions made. I work in an openplan office so trying to get private calls in is a no no, so I write letters and faxes followed up by calls...so time consuming. 

Just made potatoes dauphinouse, which is in my top 10 for fav food. DH working this eve so have the place to my little ole self...so bring it on FF!


annofC: 9 eggs! incredible, eggcellent!   
 for fertilisation, may the love gods hover over cumbria tonight and share their love vibes!

Popsi: It's very very unfair and very very cruel of them to keep you waiting in this way, it's quite extraordinary. Is it normal?   hug hug. You are not brining the thread down hun!

Anna: sorry to hear you are still unwell, there are so many people I know who have had colds for weeks!

Kate: dont you mind about letting it all out, it is bloody unfair! honestly, some people....

LW: You are sweet!. Havent yet figured it all out but donor LIT is pretty straight forward, no waiting list etc

Nix: massive congrats on the 4 ferts! Wishing you++++ for ET

Laura B: dont you think having 3 little ones means you get a special pass to do what you like for xmas? I think it does! I am with you on the sofa, eating chocolate. Tell DH that xmas will keep going every year from no til the end of time and you want this one at home. When the chiplets are a bit bigger, (18 maybe) go and see the rellies then!

RC: what fantastic bloods (how many did you get put back in?) (I sometimes get fanny farts at the office, so embarassing! My desk is like a milliion miles from the ladies so I have to manufacture clickety shoe noises to disguise it all)

Jo MAc: I would be furious too! Thats crazy!I am waiting since end of sept for my m/c results! You just get to the pt were you think, I cannot be arsed phoning!

Heapey: You are doing brilliantly and we are all holding out for you hun!

Mal: howdy

WW: Big wave

Swinny: good talkin to you girl!

Anne, Hunyb, Stephjoy,  Ally, Sweetpea,  Almond, Beachy, Donkey, Jal, Driver, Lainey, Laura, LJ,  Mary, Mir,  Nikki, Pix, Purps, LV, Rupee, Sam, RH, Zuri and all the rest of the gang. xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Brain's running out, but a few quickies!

A massive well done to Sausage! Nine! Count em! NINE!!!! 

Nix - hope they're all awash with cells tomorrow birdie! Two in the freezer would be nice!  

Popsi - so sorry you're still being kept waiting. It must be agony.  

RC - glad your HCG is going strong! Come on scan!

Laura - and those who asked - I'm feeling fairly crappy still, and food doesn't taste right, but I'm getting there. The Bobster had an appt about his hand today and it seems it's only skin, not tendons, making his pinkie and ring finger contract. Lots simpler to operate on - good news.

Pix - how was your first day? Was it nerve-wracking?

Kate - you don't want their horrible, smelly babies! you want your own, which will be a much superior being.  

JoM - give em hell bird! Tell them you have to know or you're going to take The Twins from X Factor round to serenade them.  

Sorry there weren't more persos - but that's about as much as I can remember!  

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Have texted Sauasage's news to WW  

Mag     at fanny farts. I used to feel the need to break wind when I was teaching. My usual technique was to wander to the back, drop one (and pray it wasn't noisy) and then return to the front. It was most satisfying when my students started blaming each other for the smell       

Note that is all in the past tense as I would hate Malini to be having second thoughts about having me to stay      

I love potato dauphinouse - yummy. I am being spoilt rotten as RH is doing all the cooking for me and he is a great cook.   

Kate - I am intruiged by you sleeping on a clothes line - is it something you've done in the past? Any more news about the cafe - I want to come and visit.  

Laura - yuk - Peggy and Archie have just snogged again      

Mir - great news about the Bobster - you must be so relieved.  

Heapey guess what - it's time for these again


----------



## Rural Hick

AOC - I like a dirty girl.  Seriously - a liner is relatively inexpensive (but don't buy the cheapest) and if you can persuade DH or a labourer onto the roof it is easy to restore a chimney for a stove.



Rural Chick said:


> I have days like that and I'm 42 and three quarters


..... and the other days you act half the age  (take that as you want )   



Rural Chick said:


> There are so many parts I love, and so many parts I hate (especially sprouts ).


Which reminds me, have you put them on yet?     



Rural Chick said:


> - apparently the hormones make you snore


Have you been preggers all the time that I've known you?     

Well done on the levels and keep enjoying being preggers. Chippers and I love you!    

RH


----------



## Pixie75

Hello my lovelies,

RC - Fab hcg result honey!! Woohooo!!!! It's all looking great xxx

Nix - Well done mate!! Best of luck on ET tomorrow.  

AofC- Fan-tas-tic!!! 9 eggs   Where have you been keeping them all this time?     for 9 top notch embies!!

Popsi -  

Driver/Mir - Hope you are better soon girls 

LW -   Hope all is well my lovely. Can't wait for those house pics! I bet you've done a great job. 

RH: You made me  

Anne/Purps:   Thanks for my texts sweet ladies, I really appreciate it.  

Malini: Did you give a huge PR hug to Almond from all of us?  I bet she looked amazing.

My first day went really well. It looks like I'll be enjoying working there. 

They are not very organised and a bit too laidback to my liking but things will have to change soon!  I don't want to come down heavy on my first week but I'll start introducing a new system once I get to know all the clients. Anyway don't want to bore you all but wanted to THANK all of you for your kind wishes. You girls are simply the *BEST*!  

Pix xxx


----------



## shortie66

**** y loved u resigning letter hun made me snort laughter out loud and had to pretend it was a cough     

Mir knowing my luck mine will be smelly snotty and loud just like its mom, but do i care    not one f-in bit cant wait for it     Glad ur starting to feel abit better sweetheart     

RH hey mr **** y go buy ur wife some new jim jams for our party      

**** y i will be bringing jamas hun, covered in sheep, and also my sheepy slippers    

Pix woo hoooooo glad ur first day went well, would have txt u if i had ur number hunny    They will all soon love you, juts like we do sweetie pie     

Mag thanx sweetheart      just seems so unfair sometimes i cant help it when the nasty pmt side comes out in me


----------



## Rural Chick

Pix -        - am so pleased for you     

Kate       - I've never had a pair of full length pjs in my life     

RH -    

Every time I post I'm sure I've forgotten something I was going to say


----------



## Rural Hick

Pix

Congrats on your first day - glad that you've landed on your feet.  Your plan sounds good - best to observe first to ensure that you fully understand what all of the issues are so that you can tackle the critical ones first.  Good luck - you are going to be great.  And only a few months 'til you get maternity benefits.  

Slycett

Hmmm - don't ask  y about my sheep fetish!    I have bought  y lots of pj's in the past, but she doesn't wear them   (take that as you want   )  I'll get her a set suitable for a  lady

AOC - congrats on the eggies!


----------



## Pixie75

Kate - I'll text you my number honey - let me have yours too.   

RC - Thanks sweetie you are such a lovely person.  

RH -   That's exactly what I thought! 


One of my 3D friends sent me some flowers to my new office today, I feel very loved and spoilt   


On another note, I ovulated yesterday cos my temperature dipped today so I guess all of our  weekend  was very timely but it's not over yet just to make sure we cover all our bases!   

xxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Pix - don't forget you need to be able to walk tomorrow morning - you can't stay in bed til lunchtime


----------



## Pixie75

b.ugger! didn't think of that!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Well you'd better get on with it then


----------



## Coco Ruby

In late from work again - just a quicky

RC - sooo pleased you got such a fab bloods result.  What a relief for you!    

Popsi - so sorry the social workers are giving you the run around.  I really hope you get good news and soon - I think the worst part is not knowing, if you knew then you would be able to deal with it.  Hang in there  

AnnaofC - 9 eggs!!  What were they doing at the clinic, sucking them out with a Dyson?!  That's fantastic news, how amazing!  What was different in your protocol this time than from last time. Sending good vibes to the love lab tonight  

Hello Wing Wing - how are you my dear? 

Pixie, so pleased you had such a good day.  You really are the boss aren't you, with your plans to improve the place?!  Puts my crappy 'career' to shame  

Nix - best of luck for et...sending you lots of good vibes and    this is the ONE for you x

Hi Slycett, any news on the cafe?  

Hi Laura and chippers 

Hi all, thinking about you x


----------



## Rural Chick

Coco lovely - you sound like you need some of these              Are you OK?


----------



## Rural Hick

Coco Ruby said:


> In late from work again - just a quicky


That is what Pix should be doing!

Popsi - I don't know where you get your strength from - you deserve to succeed and the SW don't know what they are doing.

RH


----------



## Coco Ruby

RC - you are very sweet - and perceptive!

Am ok, a lot better than I was, have been really emotional - and I thought I'd got over the whole m/c process!  Some hope    At the mo am panicking a bit that I have made a mistake by taking some time out to get my head in the right place.  In reality, I know that I really wasn't ready to go straight to another tx straight after the m/c but my heart keeps saying 'are you wasting valuable time'?!  Plus DH is going on about money (lack of) which is making me really jittery - I just want to do the tx, s*d the money (we'll cope somehow!).

Anyhoo, how are things with you and RH - I bet you are both on cloud 9 aren't you?      Will RH be able to have his wicked way with you soon then (sounds like he needs it!)!    
xxx


----------



## mag108

Kate : better out than in (and it's a form of therapy letting off steam...just maybe you wont feel like .....when you see them in the flesh)


Pix: Soz I forgot to wish you good luck, well good luck for the rest of it then!

RH: are you guys on opposite sofs with separate laptops like me and my DH!


----------



## Pixie75

Rural Hick said:


> Coco Ruby said:
> 
> 
> 
> In late from work again - just a quicky
> 
> 
> 
> That is what Pix should be doing!
Click to expand...

    not my style!!

Coco:   Have you ever considered cycling abroad? It's cheaper and I don't think they are too worried about the age thing?

Mag: Thanks hon.


----------



## Spuds

Hello Coco - sounds like you need a few of these   

Mag and RC - made me burst out in tears of laughter !!!

RC - the yoga went well but the whole time I was petrified of letting one rip to the point I had to pretend I didnt know the moves because blimey oreilly - one would surely have come out !!! So when I got home and read your post nearly fell off the chair laughing      

Kate - now a JD n a walnut whip vs a glass of red and some dark choc - flippin ec - would have to do the taste test on both me thinks  xxx



mag108 said:


> I sometimes get fanny farts at the office, so embarassing! My desk is like a milliion miles from the ladies so I have to manufacture clickety shoe noises to disguise it all)





slycett said:


> y
> 
> 
> 
> Rural Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spuds - yoga is fab - I loved it and can't wait to get back into it. The only thing that used to worry me was that I would f*rt - until one day the lady at the other end of the room who must have been at least 70 (and very bendy) let out this most massive rip - after that I never worried again
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]
Click to expand...


----------



## Rural Chick

Coco      - the tx has to be at the right time for you sweetie there would have been no point in rushing into another cycle before you were ready. I know exactly what you mean about the age thing, but I really think that a few months here or there doesn't make that much difference - I know they like to categorise the age groups and we both go up to the next one next birthday, but have you told your ovaries that, cos I sure as hell never told mine . You are so much stronger than you were a couple of months ago, understandably, and you will continue to be so as every day passes. The more relaxed and positive you are will really help, I really believe that now. I could have gone straight back round after my cancelled tx in April, but I knew I needed time and space - and it's worked. Please remember we are here for you to give you all the        you need. The money side of things is always an issue, but as Pix has said, the tx abroad is cheaper - £2300 for ICSI, blastos and all drugs at the Jinny for example. OK there are the extra costs such as accommodation and flights but it can still work out cheaper. And when it's successful, the cost will soon pale into insignificance compared to the cost of bringing up your baby  .  And you're right, we all cope somehow.     
I think we might need to wait a bit longer til we get the go ahead for    

Mag - spot on - a his and hers sofa and laptop each - and there's even a third sofa ready for the new arrival - they'll have to get their own laptop though   

Pix       

Spuds      - was it the triangle one where you grab your ankle and stick your bum in the air

I'd definitely go for the dark chocolate but prefer a sparkling white or a G&T to JD or a glass of red. It's years since I've seen a walnut whip - do they still come in the blue square boxes?

And please can anyone help. I was trying to describe to RH this evening about ice cream mousse type things - often strawberry or chocolate that used to come in round see-through type containers with a flat cardboard lid that used to be sold in a long plastic bag with about 8 of them in it. He claimed I was making it up so I took him to the ice cream section and there weren't any there. We even asked the checkout lady and she wasn't much help either - please tell me I haven't made these up out of nowhere.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

Popsi             that this torture ends today for you - I am still amazed at the treatment you are experiencing. I wish there was more we could do           

I didn't sleep very well last night    (and no, RH is still asleep   ). I am so excited as I have booked myself a ticket to see the Strictly Come Dancing Tour in Birmingham next January for either my Christmas or Birthday present. I have emailed the confirmation to RH so that he knows what he's got me   There was one good ticket left all by itself so RH will be pleased that he doesn't have to come along (unless he finds out Ola is in it  )

Coco - hope you feel a bit more settled today.     

AOC -          for good news re Barry's influence   

Nix - good luck for ET today      

Heapey - not long to go now - you are doing brilliantly well on your 2ww. Would you like some more of these          

Pix - have a good second day - hope the legs are up to walking      

Jersey - hope you aren't stiff or achey from your Yoga and feel free to f*rt whenever and wherever you want today - it's quite a liberating feeling, I'm told.  

Mag - perhaps we could do a duet at a future PR party     

Oh dear, it would seem I'm in a silly mood today and I was thinking about doing my Christmas cards - maybe not   

Love and        to all the fab Team PR ladies

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

It wasn't ice cream - just a frozen mousse: http://www.birdseye.co.uk/fresh-frozen-food/product/strawberry-supermousse/

Thanks everyone, for your lovely hoorays! I should work up the energy to get anxious about the call this morning, but I'm still too stunned. I'm glad my tummy hurts, or I really would think this was happening to someone else, or I'd dreamed it!

When I think how doubtful the docs at Leeds were about my getting any more eggs than 3, I'm amazed. Although, of course, we don't know if they were all immature or something. So we wait and see.

Ooooh, RH - I'm interested. You say lining the chim can be a DIY job We're not sure how far our ladders reach, but we could also borrow from the farm, I suppose... our chimney gets quite narrow in places... intriguing.

Hugs to you, Coco. I think YOU have to be ready for treatment - time spent healing is not time wasted, love. As for protocol, nothing special. 3 weeks plus on buserelin (MUCH better dr drug for me - plus I lost half a stone on the nausea!) then 9 days stimming on 450 menopur. I think we just found my magic dose. Plus something fell into place emotionally and mentally for me at the start of the tx. I was just more relaxed about things, can't explain it.

And no one in the history of the world has eaten as much protein as I have in the last couple of weeks!!!!

Popsi, I hope things move soon. Praying you get a positive call today!

Pix! Glad your first day went well - lovely about the flowers!

Laura, FWIW, I don't think you're being selfish about Christmas. The first year we were married we'd told everyone by autumn that we were having our own Christmas! I do think, though, that it might be good if you had a day or two where someone else looked after you - can you negotiate? Boxing day with them? New year? I'm not sure who said it, but yes, being mother of chippers means you get to decide what's best!

Nix, babe - hope ET goes smoothly for you. Are you going to get to rest up now?

Right. After the call I'm going for acupuncture and a bit of shopping. SEe you later.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## popsi

Morning All xx

Well another sleepless night in the popsi household poor DH went off to work at 4.45am looking rather bleary eyed.. i have a feeling today is going to bring news which is not gonna be good, but if i am right well then we have to move onwards and upwards !!  ( I have no phsycic ability so ignore any predictions i made lol ! )

Loads of luv to you all.. i best go now need petrol


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi - I really hope not - I still have a feeling that you will have a little one with you for Christmas and        that I am right.     

AOC - being relaxed and in that special frame of mind makes such a difference, doesn't it. Thanks for the link to those mousses - at least I wasn't making it up.   I'm sure RH will pm you tonight with the liner details.        for your phone call later.


----------



## Miranda7

Popsi - I so hope today is your day and you're left fizzing with excitement and joy.


----------



## Miranda7

Oh, and sausage - the best of luck for the fert call!


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning Mir lovely - how are you and the Bobster this morning


----------



## Wing Wing

Good God girls - I just can't keep up. Thought I would get on this morning and it would be easy to just read through what was posted since I said hi yesterday.... 5 pages later!!!!!

Well, now I have read it all, let's hope my memory is working.

HEAPEY - Obviously being so out of date, I didn't even know you were on 2WW so sorry for missing this until now - good luck honey-oie - wishing you all the best and lots of patience! Great idea to house hunt as really takes your mind off stuff hey? We have now found the ideal house (given up on idea of building as quoted 12 to 18 months and I am way too impatient for that wait!!) so we are now in the middle of negotiations re cost. All V exiting!!

HEAPEY, what do you do for a job as your lecture sounds interesting to me - I work for a leading mining company and guess your lecture subject is highly relevant. Good luck with it.

PIX - glad your first day went well loverlee. How nice to get flowers!

DRIVER - hope you feel better soon babes. When are you off on hols and where to?

ANNE, KATE, MALINI[/color], COCO - can you PM your mobile nos to me ready to make contact at end of Nov?

NIX - good luck with ET sweetie.

Hey PURPS  - how is it going? Looking forward to meeting you soon!

JO - the picture you have of Ned looks soooooooo familiar - there are always disemboweled stuffed toys strewn over our floors curtosy of Molly and Amber!!. Your rant about the NHS was perfectly justified - NIGHTMARE!! Sorry to hear about your Mum and StepMum - Christmas is so blo0dy difficult isn't it?

MALINI  - can't wait to join in the after party party but do think we need to put **** -y in the garden shed if she is going to snore and fart - most unsociable! Do RH, get her some warm jim jams!!! My jim jams will be Christmas ones just to get in the mood!!!

Sorry MALINI to hear about your in laws - sound like real weirdos (hey, there's something we have in common!!) Thanks for the report on ALMOND'S wedding - sounds like a lovely day!

ALMOND  - big congrats to you and hope you have a lovely honeymoon.

AoC - 9, you mean NINE! That is fabulous hon! Can't wait to hear next installment!! Well done you! And thanks RC for texting news last night!!

Hi KATE - yes, I do know you love me but that does not alter the fact that I know you are just trying to weedle your way onto Malini's long sofa with me!!! OK, you would fit easily but you have to remember how long I am!!! By the way, your "jealous nasty cow" comment was just saying what everyone else thinks so good with me and perfectly justified!

POPSI - I have been thinking about you sooooo much these last few days. I really am praying for good news for you today and also hope you have a baby for Christmas. You jolly well deserve it hon. BIG hugs.   

Hi SPUDS - how are you? Yoga was really just an excuse to "vent" then? As for curing your evil vices - well, do keep us informed......!!!

Hi COCO - big hugs and kisses to you hon    . I really think you have done the right thing in delaying as it is YOU who has to feel ready and it is YOUR body that goes thru all the ****e so don't worry sweets - it will all be OK. PLEASE drop in at the party for a drink - we have ordered enough for double the numbers by the sounds of it!! You can certainly share my fizz!!

Hi MAG
Hi MIR

HI EVERYONE I HAVE MISSED!

Gotta go now as have snuck on at work and will be killed!

Love you all.

WW XXX


----------



## Rural Chick

Yo WW - really impressive persos there - can't believe you didn't say hello to me though - I might have to sulk        
And don't think that you can phone me this evening to get round me            

Seriously, how exciting about the house - you must tell us all about it at the party  - do they do particulars in Lux?

I'll be in touch soon  - maybe  

Heapey - you are PUPO so can do what you want now and for the next 9 months or even longer whilst those hormones are around (I'm hoping to string it out as long as I can   ). I'm not surprised you are feeling weird with all that going on - you are doing so well and haven't long to go - when is OTD again?


----------



## AoC

Heapey - wishing like mad it's preggers signs, not steroids!  Sorry you're having a rough time of it.

WW - lovely to see you, chick.    Good luck with the house purchase!!  What's it like?  I love talking houses...

My jim jams for EC (jim jams, not gown, which was quite comfy and nice, really) were ones I bought in Portland, Maine.  They feature a very pretty lady moose in various chic poses, including lounging on the sofa on a phone call, eating choc truffles and drinking martinis!!!  It was that or the lobster ones...  

Almost forgot       5 fertilised.    Happy.  Have to laugh - consultant thinks we "might have to give you a little sedation for ET"  ya think?  Hooray!


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Almost forgot    5 fertilised.  Happy. Have to laugh - consultant thinks we "might have to give you a little sedation for ET" ya think? Hooray!


Anna Sausage what are you like lovely         That is such good news         - well done you - are you going to allow yourself a lazy day now?


----------



## Malini

Oh Sausage - whoopeee.  That's so great.  Love the idea of those jimjams - reckon you should wear them for the next two weeks  

RC sure knows how to get herself the bed in its own room, eh?   You'll need luv, I reckon, to have space for that awesome HCG!

Heapey - I know type 1 too well (not personally but very close to one in my former non-IF life), and reckon when you say rough you really mean it.  I am sorry.  It is an awful thing.   Thanks for the support re MIL. 

Popsi - Not surprised you're not sleeping at your house.  Here's hoping today the agony ends.  

WW - Can't wait for you to join us.  I will PM you my mobile but should I forget, it lives at the bottom of my emails and was in that PM.

Pix - Congrats on your first day.  Remind me my dh asked me if he could use you as a contact, so need to chat to you about that at Christmas party.

Hello to all of you today.  Especially thinking about our Nix.  Hope Tuesday is good to us all.

M xxx


----------



## Malini

Oops Heapey, I forgot, the Cantona cake went down very well despite the result at Stamford on Sunday.  There was a lot of oo, ah, cantona ... going on and he smiled wide - which considering how down he is atm about our IF is a wonder. Ta for asking.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

Sausagio- 9 eggs is freckin amazing love, well done and I will   for a lovely telephone call for you  

Nix- Good luck with ET today babes   

Pops- I am too    for you and hubby, I just hope today your dreams come true  

RC- Morning lovely  

Pix- I knew you'd like it hun, you're gonna be just brilliant there hun  

Jo- any news yet love? thats a disgrace keepign you waiting so long      

Mal- it sounds like a perfect day was had by all on Saturday   So pleased it went well. Sorry about SIL/BIL, some people are clueless    

WW- Will PM you love  

heaps- Hoping your signs are good news hun  

No news from me apart  from we're not having Luke this weekend.....his stepdad has got him tickets to the Rugby in Leeds so he's well excited. Think it's a big game but don't knwo anything about rugby  

Oh and AOC- Charlie is no longer agrophobic, he's in and out of the garden liek a proper big boy now  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Overthemoon

Wow AnnaSausage, what a great result!!! Massive congratulations! Fab news on fertilisation, come on embies      

Nix, lots of luck with ET today   

Well done Pixie nohut, you go girl  

Popsi, goodness, I hate that they have so much power to torture you like this and there's nothing you can do about it. Grrr, those SW's need a kick up the bum. Chin up,   for good news today.

Heapey, hoping for some fab news from you this week    

RC, Christmas cards? My friends will be lucky to get a text, you're so organised.  

Malini, thanks for letting us know about Almond's wedding, sounds like it was just stunning. Hope you're ok lovely.

Coco   Don't rush into anything lovely, you're doing the right thing  

Morning Anne  

Morning everyone else   I love the yoga stories. I've never tried yoga but doing 100s of sit ups carries the same gas risk  

LW x x x


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - congrats on the eggies and ferts! Woohoo!     Ouch re being able to feel ec!   With my 1st ec I felt nothing, 2nd ec they upped the dose and I felt pain towards the end..not looking to no 3..do you think you get used to drug so its not as effective? 

Nix - good luck for today hun  

Popsi - so sorry you are still hanging on   Sunita was talking about adoption yesterday and was saying that it is a very hard process but to persevere as it is so worth it. Can you not get hold of her mobile phone number? 

Malini - sorry about your MIL   Thanks for the report on Almonds wedding, sounds amazing!

Almond - congratulations! 

Pix - congrats on a great 1st day  

Kate - I would feel exactly the same way hun   The most unsuitable parents always seem to have no problems poping them out! 

Anne - your step son sounds like he was being a little terror! Little sod! 

RC - is your scan this Thursday? V excited for you! 

Heapey - sorry the steroids are making you feel pants. 

Hi Purps, Spuds, LW. LJ et all

Saw a thing on bbc1 last night which was talking about how b'ham council usually take children away from mothers who are learning disabled and put them up for adoption. They had a woman on who was heart broken as her 2 kids had been taken and adopted. She said she worries it would happen again if she had a 3rd. BUT is it really bad that I actually agree with their policy? My own mum is mentally ill, always is, always will be and whilst I wouldn't go as far as saying she has learning difficulties, she is boarderline and has ocd. If my sister and I had been adopted my childhood would have been much easier, instead from the age of 7, I looked after her and raised my sister. It seems that often social services will do everything in their power not to take kids away rather than looking at what is best for the child. Rant over! 

Anyhow spoke to the clinic and they say the reason AF is awol is due to the gonapetyl down regging shot I had in September! They said its common to miss a period completley but it should arrive on cd 56. I'm on cd50 today so lets see! Think I must have ov'd at some point as my temp has been higher for the past few days. 

Took me 2.5 hours to get into work  despite taking the back route (As opposed to 1 hour 20) thanks to an incident on the M40. Some people still haven't managet to get in. 

Anna x


----------



## Little Me

bloody hell... how did I miss that post from sausage?
EXCELLENT new hun, really really pleased for you    

Anna- I didn't see all that programme but saw some on the local news. It was sad but as you say, you had things from the other side of the coin    
Luke is lovely but he tries my patience sometimes, mostly, he'e good but the last times he's done some crazy sh it .
Problem is, as they boys are half brothers, there are two moms, 2 sets of how things are done in their houses, 2 sets of rules, etc etc.
Maybe if I had my own likkle one, it wouldn't seems so hard.....that's not meant to sound horrible by the way but yes, sometimes, I do struggle.


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini - I'm more than happy to share a room - it's just the others don't seem to want to       (and I'm not sure I've even had to mention my craving for curry yet      ). Am looking forward to it so much - I am getting so excited and will be looking to buy some pjs very soon. Will DH be OK being invaded by us - obviously I'm really quiet and shy, but I'm not sure about the others      

I'd forgotten about the Cantona cake - am so glad it went down well and that it helped to cheer your DH up. They often take is so much harder than we imagine - but why don't they tell us    Rubbish result on Sunday - Wayne was right  

Morning Anne lovely   Sounds like things have worked out well with Luke and the Rugby - you can be the naughty one this weekend now    (Do you know anything about sending Lukey some balloons - she is desparatly trying to find out who they are from)


----------



## Malini

Hi Anne - so you're down one terror for the weekend, what will you do with the other?  I love reading your stepson reports - you are a stellar parent and I'd choose you.  But I can understand - well I can imagine - how hard it must be.  You really are a special woman.

Oh Anna - I hate jams on the motorway.  Well done for persevering.  That's really interesting what your clinic have said about AF.  They seem to be very specific and know their stuff.  I don't know about meds becoming more familiar and, therefore, less effective.  We'll have to ask Heapey as her dh is 'in the know'.  Your 'other side of the coin' story is very interesting.  While I am furious that popsi has been left out to dry, I still do reckon that it must be very, very difficult to make a good decision when no matter which way you go hearts get broken.  And the 'welfare' of a child is such an ambiguous thing at times.  I hope you get to do silly, fun things in your adult life to make up (as much as is possible) for your lost childhood.

Morning LW.  What dramatic house reno/land develop. project have you got planned for today?  Hopefully nothing too strenuous.  Stay warm and safe luv.

RC - I've already earmarked you for your own room, because you deserve to be pampered (and when it is every other person's turn, I'll pamper them!).  Not to mention everyone seems to want the sofa    DH has been banished with Charlie to our home in the Peak District.  He'd love to be there because he hates to miss out on anything (especially now that you have made sympathetic noises for his shade of red, but I have evicted him as it is so rare, in this adopted home of mine, that I have my own friends and I am going to make the most of it!!!  And about being quiet - well our neighbours aren't on good terms with us, so I just don't care!!!!

Gotta get showered (I know how appallingly lazy am I!!?) - don't answer that - and get out in the rain with Charlie.  Sigh - it was such a gorgeous day y'day.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi **** y - Lukes received some balloons? 

Morning LW    

Malini- Well, we might gate Ryan on Friday evening and take him to Merry hill shopping centre where the Christmas lights are being switched on and they have a couple of acts there from Britains Got Talent....Stavros Flatley and Diversity so might be nice . But er're not sure yet.
I'm going to Cheltenham then on Saturday morn for a hen night


----------



## Malini

Ah good for you, boys' weekend it is then.  Nice for Jase to get some time with Ryan and you an op to wear some porn shoes


----------



## Wing Wing

****-y - As if I could EVER forget about you!!!      And you did get a mention for your very unladylike habits!! 

My post came out half red - how odd!!!

AoC - loving those moose jimmys!  5, you did say FIVE?  Holy macaroni love - got any spare!!!!

Hi LW - how are things with you?  Do you have a bump yet?

Hi Anna - you should have turned round, gone home and sat on sofa with hot chocolate and daytime [email protected] TV!!  Interesting that you have seen things from the other side re adoption policies.  I don't think children are always better with their mothers - look what some of the poor things endure.  Not fair.

Big    to all

WW X


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaSB -        for your experiences. It is so difficult isn't it. At the end of the day SW are making life changing decisions, some of which they get right and some they don't. It's a shame in some ways that the standards for being a natural parent and an adoptive parent are so far apart. I have had two breakdowns and severe depression during the last 10 years and as a result would not be considered suitable for adoption. And yet that is not taken into account before going for tx - should it - I hope not? Those people who are able to get pregnant naturally and have difficulties with parenting seem to be treated far more leniently that those of us who have difficulties getting pregnant but then (hopefully) go on to be good parents. And it is the children that suffer at the end of the day. And the tragic thing is that bad parenting is getting so much more common as for so many youngsters it is all they know so it is what they do. I have been teaching 19 years and it it frightening how it has changed.

OMG - that's a bit heavy, isn't it. I hope I haven't upset anyone with any of that, but it all just came out. And Anna, I'm sorry about your drive as well      

Scan is on Thursday but it won't surprise me if it is too early to see anything - one thing I'm having to learn fast is patience - not something I've done much of in the last 42 years - I was even 2 weeks early when I was born  

WW - I know sweetie    - I thought the red was from the blood where work had caught you and killed you, so I'm really happy to see you back here.  

Malini - how did I miss your post - I'm going        I am very grateful for the room - but I still don't think the beds will be used much.    In fact, I'm now beginning to wonder about bothering to buy any pjs - I bet they don't get worn.
I love the idea of DH and Charlie being sent away for the night - you really have planned this to perfection my lovely


----------



## H&amp;P

AOC - wow that's fab news, do you have a date for ET or are they waiting to see if some leaders appear out of the 5 ?   

Popsi -   

 to all.

my motto for today is:-

43. No matter how you feel, get up, dress up and show up.


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver       How's work going - not too manic I hope.
That list is great, isn't it - thanks Jal    
I can't believe it's only 4 days til your holiday - it seems like only yesterday that you first decided to go


----------



## Little Me

Hi AM  

WW- Ta for your text hun x

I've just become a blood donor and am giving blood on 3rd Dec


----------



## Wing Wing

Anne, you will do fine love.  You will be so used to injections/needles/pricks (!) that it will be a walk in the park.  Really admire you for doing it.  I used to when in UK but not allowed here if you have lived in UK in last 10 years or so cos of mad cow disease!!  Daft hey?

WW XXX


----------



## H&amp;P

Rural Chick said:


> That list is great, isn't it - thanks Jal


I have saved it onto word as there are quite a few on there I need to read and take heed of, feeling rubbish again today got a really bad cough now so number 43 just summed up how I felt this morning, just finished a conference call that started at 8am..... not prepared for my hols work is manic........might have to drag DH clothes shopping when we get to Dubai 



Anne G said:


> I've just become a blood donor and am giving blood on 3rd Dec


Well done you , I haven't been able to donate since about March as they wouldn't let me when we were having all the testing before the TX, I feel less guilty though as I have recuited a couple of donors friom work who had never given blood before so I figure they have been covering for my lost volume  Must contact them to see if I can go again now....


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne sweetie - well done you - it's a lovely thing to do - but be prepared for them not to let you.    I tried to start giving blood again earlier again this year and they wouldn't let me for 18 months because of the tx and the fact that I was trying to get pg.


----------



## Little Me

I've had to plan it round my many November/December social events in case I bruise like a motha ffer like I've done a few times when I was having TX  

RC-Oh buggar really? maybe I should call the help line again and tell em that?


----------



## Overthemoon

Ooh Driver, 4 more sleeps! I was thinking about you this morning and thinking you must be off soon. You really deserve a lovely relaxing holiday in the sun, got everything ready?   Ooh, just seen you are going shopping in Dubai, good girl  

Malini, got the company on the brain at the moment and have got some new electronic toys to play with so no house stuff   The tiler is still in and out, he's taking such a long to do it but he's so so good and has worked wonders on the house so far so we're happy to wait. He also loves our difficult rescue doglet and she loves him so he's booked on the days we are out at meetings so the two of them can keep each other company. The 28 days notice of legal action against our builder is nearly up so we'll be able to start the case proceedings soon, hurrah, will be glad to see the end of it.

Wingwing, I have a constipation bump   Never had a problem before but the progesterone has definitely caused a 'pile-up'   Am loving Gap clothes at the moment because they are stretchy and they size them in American sizes so I got 3 pairs of size 6 with plenty of room to grow in to  

Anne, you have such a busy social life, no wonder you need all those shoes  

RC, I'm as impatient as you and am wishing the days away!!  

AnnaSB, didn't see that program but I'm sorry about your childhood, I thought that you'd be close to your sister after bringing her up but I recall you're not?   

Jo, how's the lovely Meglet doing?  

LW x x x


----------



## Wing Wing

BONCHANCE - your inbox is full so can't send you a PM!!!


----------



## AoC

ET tomorrow 12.30.  They don't go to blast at this clinic.  Doesn't bother me.  

 to everyone.  Sorry for cra[ personals.


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Hi Everyone,
LW - really kind of you to think about Meglet - thank you for that. She's actually doing really well. A little bit variable - some mornings she's a bit slow to get out of her basket, but she's still keen to go on walks and runs around like a baby doglet at times. She doesn't seem to be suffering at all, and seems to have a good quality of life still, which is what matters.

LOL at your "constipation bump" - it's all poo!!!!!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Hi Jo    so pleased to hear that Meglet is OK  

WW - you are living so dangerously   - that's three times you've sneaked on now. I bet you're warming up for the dinners later this week     

Sausage - so long as they're back safe in their Mummy it doesn't matter - will you give them names?     

Nix - hope ET went well for you sweetie.   

Heapey - guess what


----------



## AoC

I'll probably leave that to DH, RC.  Last two were called Dumb and Dumber... but that's a small price to pay for him feeling he had an input beyond a sample!    

Good to her Meg is stil happy, Jo.  

My cats are fighting over the hot water bottle...


----------



## Rural Chick

AOC


----------



## Miranda7

Rah! Five embryos Sausage! You are SIZZLING!

Heapey - when's test day? Will you be doing any sneaky early testing? 

LW - butternut squah really worked wonders for me.  

Anne - I'd LOVE to see Diversity! God, they're good.

Jo - great that Meg is getting about. But sad for you watching her taking things slower. Big 

Hello Driver, WW, Malini, RC, and everyone!


----------



## Rural Chick

Hello Mir     really looking forward to meeting you soon


----------



## Little Me

new name for Annaof C.................. Sizzling Sausage     

Jo- Bless little Meg 

Mira- yes, they are good, I may as well go, it will get me in the Christmas spirit 

saying that, Jason is as we speak, baking as Christmas cake.....I HATE fruit cake.....why can't Christmas cake be chocolate


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne - are you sure you haven't just developed a dried fruit allergy and so sadly must have cholcoate


----------



## Miranda7

I hate fruit cake too! And mince pies. And sprouts. Why, pray, do we only eat them at Christmas? 

Because they are minging, that's why.  

RC - really looking forward to meeting you too! I'm very excited about this party. Can't remember the last time I was excited about a party - it may well have been my wedding five years ago!


----------



## Rural Chick

Mir        
Me too - I am so excited now and can't believe how close it is


----------



## Little Me

What is everyone wearing to party?


----------



## Miranda7

A posh frock, Anne! And I'm going to force Laura to wear one too. So there.


----------



## Little Me

I am defo dessing up but can't decide on a dress or satin trousers
How are you getting home Mira?
are you staying somewher?
x


----------



## Rural Chick

I bought a posh frock which I'm not sure will really fit now, so it might be black velvet trousers and a glam baggy top. My biggest (literally) problem is that none of my bras are comfy any more and I dread to think what size I need now - I'm not sure the alphabet goes that droopy


----------



## Miranda7

Staying at Laura's, Anne. Don't know if I'm bringing Robert yet tho - seems a bit much asking Tim to take on four babies! Especially as he's running about like Linford at the mo.

I had H cups at one point RC! Ouch. I now have one F cup and one D cup.


----------



## Little Me

How is Bobbington now Mira?


----------



## Rural Chick

Mir - that was where I was starting from


----------



## Han72

you're just showing off now...


----------



## Rural Chick

Well tell us how it went then


----------



## Han72

Hewo  sorry no persos but just wanted to let the PR posse know ET went great, 3 embies on board and OTD is 23/11 so I'd like you all to give a big PR shout out to....

George, Zippy and Bungle   

Now I'm going to lie down again (jeez, it's 'ard work this 2 week wait   )

Love to all!

PS


Nixf01 said:


> you're just showing off now...


I'm just jealous as I have no (oYo) to speak of.. not yet anyway    

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Yes              - loads of             for Zippy, George, Bungle and their yummy mummy Nix


----------



## Little Me

brilliant Nix- come on, Z, B & G, snuggle in tight


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Anne G said:


> saying that, Jason is as we speak, baking as Christmas cake.....I HATE fruit cake.....why can't Christmas cake be chocolate


I'm with you on that one too Anne!  But, DP LOVES Christmas Cake and his ex wife always made him one, plus homemade christmas pud, mincemeat, etc. So of course I have to make one too - just to show that I am as good as her  (don't ask me why, i just do!) So that's my job for tomorrow evening.

Thanks for all your kind words about Meglet. It's lovely that you all remember her. I'm going to try AGAIN to get her piccy up rather than Ned's...for some reason it didn't let me last time.

Sausage - meant to say, BIG congrats!!!! 5 embies. Wow. That's what dreams are made of. Anyway, you've definitiely got to stay on this thread cos I love the way you write such poetic posts. You and Malini are great at that.

How exciting planning what you'll wear for the party - wish I could come, but that's impossible. 

Well, I've had a bad day!  I didn't get to sleep until 2am due to picking up DP ****** form the pub (after his friend dragged me into the pub in my PJ's and no underwear  while I was waiting for him in the car outside.   ) Then I couldn't sleep well due to his drunken snores, and finding him peeing in the bath cos he was confused! 

Then I had a progression of 3 bad work phone calls - all little things in themselves, but i'm feeling pretty fragile at the moment. The final straw was listening to my work voicemail and the woman who had left the message hadn't put her phone down afterwards properly, so i got to listen to her slagging me off to a colleague!!!!    I was SO p issed off as what she was saying wasn't true about me, that I burst into tears and sobbed for an hour!!!!

Anyway, I felt much better after I emailed her and reminded her to make sure she puts the phone down properly in future before slagging me off.    naughty, and unprofessional, I know, but I couldn't help myself.     I got an email back from her stating that she hoped I would 'respect confidentiality' as they were talking about a student!! [email protected] - they were talking about me! Why couldn't she just be honest and admit she [email protected] up? I would. It's actually no big deal, as well all vent anger occasionally, it was just the bad timing and the fact that she had to lie about it.....

Anyway, the cry did me a lot of good - think it's been coming for a while. But i am exhausted with a stonking headache now though.

Oh, and surprise surprise, no response form the clinic re my AMH results. I'm thinking about contacting pALS (great suggestion RC, thanks), but I don't want to be seen as a difficult patient. 

Love to you all - sorry, i can't do more personals, i just can't keep up.

jo x

Oh Nix just snook in there - here's hoping for the 3 embies! Congratulations hon. (3?? Did you have tx abroad? I didn't think you were 40 yet - are you? Sorry, I'm, being a nosey b ugger.


----------



## Little Me

Jo- That's horrible about that silly beatch, I would have cried too actually.   
She sounds like a cockhead   
Don't let the [email protected] get you down love


----------



## Rural Chick

Jo - stupid cow - give me her number and I'll forget to put the phone down on her    

You are *NOT* being a difficult patient - you have a right to expect your results after 6 weeks   

What is it with blokes, booze and snoring - you'd never catch me doing that.    At least your DP used the bath - the worst story I ever heard was a bloke who peed over his wedding cake the night before the wedding.    It had been in conservatory as there was no room in the kitchen and it was on the floor on a stand and was white - I wonder if they tried to pass it off as marzipan


----------



## Jo Macmillan

aw, thanks Rc and Anne - I feel a bit less silly now. You're great.


----------



## Han72

Bloody hell Jo, you're good, I've have gone round to her desk and had a stand up row! But then I have a bug (AKA Cyclogest) up my ****    

Hon, she's clearly too stupid for words, how dare she lecture you on confidentiality after basically gossiping and slagging off a colleague like that. Especially as she's too FICK to even remember to put the phone down properly. Stupid cow!  

And lovey, go ahead and contact PALS, you're not being difficult, you just want to know what's going on. If people did their jobs properly then you wouldn't have to keep chasing them for responses and this is the ULTIMATE time-sensitive issue so you are completely in the right lovey!


----------



## Han72

Rural Chick said:


> What is it with blokes, booze and snoring - you'd never catch me doing that.    At least your DP used the bath - the worst story I ever heard was a bloke who peed over his wedding cake the night before the wedding.    It had been in conservatory as there was no room in the kitchen and it was on the floor on a stand and was white - I wonder if they tried to pass it off as marzipan


EWWWWWW!!!!   

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix darling - I thought you were going to put your feet up - don't want to see you getting stressed - you are now MRS PUPO so need some of these       are you going to tell the pottys?

Heapey - afternoon dose coming up


----------



## Han72

Ah do us a favour RC and tell em. I did email she-hulk but I forgot to tell her to go ahead and let them know and I really do need to get my **** off the computer seat and on the sofa!

Cheers hon

xxx

PS my DH raided the fridge in the kitchens of the hotel on the night before our wedding, cos he had the munchies. And was promptly sick (I'm sure it's nothing to do with the wacky backy that some idiot gave him on top of all the drinks that everyone kept buying him  )

xxx


----------



## Han72

OK I'm going now!   

xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Yay for Rainbow Nix! What a result!

Jo - what a cowbag! Email her again and tell her you know she was talking about you, and to admit it or you'll tell management... 

I have to say I think Pals are mostly useless. An email to the chief exec of the trust has worked better for me!


----------



## Rural Chick

Miranda7 said:


> An email to the chief exec of the trust has worked better for me!


Now that is a good idea


----------



## Malini

Hurrah dear Nix.  That's SOOO great.  I am   and   and sending you gentle  .  

M xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - CONGRATS on being PUPO! Snuggle in tight zippy, george and bungle                  
V impressed you managed to have 3 put back, is that standard practice in France? Take it they don't have the old SET police there! 

Jo     OMG how thick is that woman! 

Anne -   I'm sure you will have your own lo one day  

RC - that sucks if you have overcome your depression why can't you adopt? Anyway its a non issue now as you have a lo on board baking nicely in your tummy   

LW - lol re your tummy! My sis and I have a strange relationship as sometime she reverts to seeing me as a mother figure...ie expecting me to do everything, giving her money etc...which really hacked me off. A few years a go I started saying no to her...it was hard as it made me feel guilty but she was taking the pee. We are close but not as close as you would expect. She has a much better relationship with my Mother because growing up I protected her from a lot of the cr*p. 

Heapey - I am keeping everything crossed for you      

Yes I had a lost childhood but I do not want any sympathy. I had a purple patch in my early 30's when I partied hard and came close to being irresponsible! If things has been easier, maybe I wouldn't be strong enough to cope with all the IF & mc's...maybe that's want I want a baby so much so I can have a 'proper' family and give a child a loving happy upbringing. 
I am sure a psychologist would have a field day!


----------



## Rural Hick

mag108 said:


> RH: are you guys on opposite sofas with separate laptops like me and my DH!


Exactly - can you see through the webcam?    



AnnaofCumberland said:


> Ooooh, RH - I'm interested. You say lining the chim can be a DIY job We're not sure how far our ladders reach, but we could also borrow from the farm, I suppose... our chimney gets quite narrow in places... intriguing.


Yes, it can be a DIY job - it is remarkably easy provided you buy the right stuff. If you have access to a telehandler (most farms have them or you can hire them) access to the chimney is very easy. You'll need to use at least a six inch flue - I presume your chimney is that size - you can probably find something to measure it with.  



Anne G said:


> I've just become a blood donor and am giving blood on 3rd Dec


Well done you. Make sure that you book an appointment to avoid too long a wait.

RH


----------



## tropifruiti

AoC good luck for ET tomorrow - think i have got the right day   
Popsi - hope they don't keep you waiting any longer    
Nix Congrats on being PUPO 
Love to everyone else 
AFM- (never quite sure of the correct abbreviations) Received letter through the post from clinic that was supposed to be passed onto own doctor for filing- they can forget about that. In it it basically said that we had been to to see the con. following my poor response in August and then the poor AMH score and that we had been fully briefed as to the situation with DE and that this was the route we were thinking about at the mo and they would get back to GP when we made a decision on it . What a load of b****cks . The consultant said he wouldn't go into detail on DE because he said we needed to be open to the whole process which i had expressly said i wasn't from the outset. It makes me so cross that they don't actually know what they are writing and we still have the money from the cancelled treatment in their account. At this rate i will have to look for another clinic which is a shame because in lots of ways it is convenient and the nurses are really nice. At the time the con. said that we could have another go on whatever protocol we wanted either the LP where i had more sucessor the SP which was cancelled.
Still not sure what to do but think i will have to make a decision soon as appear to be booking lots of things into my social diary that i will find it difficult to change if having treatment. AHHHH!  DH is absolutely no use and sees no urgency in the whole thing despite me being 37!! Bless him. 
Anyway complained to a food company about contaminated produce and got £10 of vouchers and they are sending me some free samples . Hurrah   : 
Have had to have antibiotics for my poorly tooth and am having a root filling next week. Nice . They even showed an american video of what the procedure is today - no need!!!  i said to her oh well i am coming regardless so it makes no odds. think it would have seriously freaked out some people though.
Loads of marking and parents eve. tomorrow . Alles Gute


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Very quick one from me again  

Congrats to SIZZLING SAUSAGE and NIX on being PUPO          

Popsi any news sweetheart?         

Heapey hope ur holding out ok sweetheart        

Hello everyone else    be back later i really need a poo


----------



## Rural Chick

Tropi   - that is appalling sweetie  . I can understand it being helpful to be convenient but if it were me, I'd want a second opinion. I have found most nurses to be really helpful so hopefully they would be at another clinic. If this helps, my GP was willing to sign me off for tx during term time, although I didn't need it, and I believe that there are some guidelines regarding IVF from the teaching unions. Lots of us have visited the Lister for tx and they are fairly laid back during tx - they don't want to see you every couple of days. Hope parents' evening goes well tomorrow - can your students do some peer assessment  Guten Abend 

Kate - don't forget to wash your hands    

Has anyone heard from hunyB - is she OK? (I was thinking of her horrid nurse)


----------



## beachgirl

Just logged on seen Nix's news...what a fantastic result...welcome Rainbow x


----------



## popsi

just popping in to say another day passes with nothing to report in the Popsi household   .. spoke to sw who will make calls tomorrow when others are in work.. not holding breath at moment, she is doing best but there are so many others who are dragging feet

nix.. well done on being pupo.. i can see another set of chippers in here before we know it xx

kate.. you make me laugh.. you need to poo lol !!! your nuts xx

rc and rh.. hope you guys are good xx 

pix .. glad work was ok hun xx

aarrrgghhhh !!!  brain now dead from all the stress and af pains not helping, think I may go for a nice   

later ladies sorry i so rubbish at persos your in my heart girls xx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi sweetheart  here's a cyber cuddle for you hunny


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi    here's a big hug from me x


----------



## AoC

NIXY!!!  Congrats on being PUPO, babe!  Big cheesy grin for you, over here.

Popsi, why don't you make yourself a big bowl of popcorn and watch a movie?  Something to try and distract you and be comforting?


----------



## laurab

Popsi -   Waiting is horrible.  I am sooo impatient!   

AOC and Nix - Wonderful news girls. 

Mir - You are more than welcome to bring Bobster, if you don't I assume you wont be stopping long.  Be nice to have you here for a few days we can go and do some fun stuff!   Dress??!! Ohhh I don't think so! Maybe if your lucky I will put on a nice top (with my jeans!).  Also Tims rather lovely friend called earlier to see if he could crash here on the 27th... he is lovely and has proven fertility!   Would that be ok?? You may have to share a sleeping bag!?     I think the thought of babysitting 4 x 1yr olds has put him off though!  Anyway let me know what you decide about Robert as if he's coming I will prob see if I can farm out one of mine at least.  Do we know what time the meal is? Will he need to put the bubbas to bed or will we be able to do that before we go?

Pix - How is work?

Anne - I went to give blood once and can't remember why but they wouldn't let me! 

Heapey -  

JO - Ohhhh I'd go lamp her too!  

Beachy - How are you pickle?

And I'm with you on the chocolate cake front... xmas pudd/ mince pies/ xmas cake/ turkey/ sprouts - Puke!! 

I'm so tired but have jobs to do.... boo.


----------



## mag108

all of you gorgeous pr people......sorry not many persos....in late tonight from yoga (no unexpected noises today!)...

My quite but lovely male colleague told me today unexpectedly that he and his wife got a letter from MFS about their frozen embryos...I didnt know anything about their tx (the have 1 DD)....just goes to show, you just dont know who those other 36,000 people are who seek fertility tx each yr... We had a little chat (though he was talking a bit too loudly for my liking...in a big group of peops...) I am chuffed that he ws ok to share, and at least when I am going through next tx I can if I choose, tell him.


Sausage: massive congrats! Thats fab news! XXX   

Nix; You too! Well done and wishing your gang George, Zippy and Bungle, a safe ride around for 2ww and here's hoping they buy the season ticket !   

Jo MAc: sounds like a right day! hope you feel a bit better and well done for the email!

RC: My god that story about the wedding cake, what a larf! thats brill! 

Sobroody: Thks for sharing your story. You really did have to grow up fast. I am sure it has made you stronger, though less than ideal to say the least. The fashion amonsgt social workers does seem very much orientated towards keeping families togther though with baby p and cases like that its clear this really does not work.

RH: you really will have to go around a clean all of our chimeneys (did I really type that!)....

Tropifruit: They really dont seem to be getting the story right! Can you write to them and your GP and make sure the details are correct for the record! It is way way to soon for you to get that speech, There is so much more that can be done!


Popsi: really sorry that this is all draggin on so long. Do they have guidelines by which they have to stick, I mean for the love of jesus, that is too long to wait.


hello to all you gorgeous gals.


----------



## Wing Wing

Jo - what a slagbaghag!  Cowardly as well as stupid and conniving.  Stupid woman - she is the worst of the worst - not only makes mistakes but can't even take responsibility for them.  Makes my blood boil. You should have shopped her immediately!  I am really angry here    

Nix - fabulous news PUPO girl - well done.  Hope the 2WW is not as bad as everyone says - OK so I am a dreamer - IT MUST BE HELL!!!!  But do relax and take it easy hon - you owe it to yourself and the Rainbow gang.

Sizzler - you are just over performing!!!  Blinkin' marvellous news!  Good luck with ET.  

 Sobroody - you are a lovely girl!

Heapey -  

RC - LOVE the wedding cake story.  Bit gutted as I absolutely LOVE Christmas cake - it is my favourite food in the world!  DH hates it but he loves mince pies - in fact so much that every year we have to do a taste test - buy mince pies from all supermarkets/shops that sell them and rate them out of 10.  Started in October this year and is proving difficult as not been back to UK since so will have to stock up when I come over for Christmas bash!  Best not bring too much as need weight restriction for mince pies!!!

Will get my party frock in tho!

Popsi hon -     

night night all.

WW XXX


----------



## Spuds

Evening All  

Sizzling Sausage -                       
So pleased n proud n everything - you are doing so well love xxx

Nix - the same to you too honey - here's yours                    
sending loads of love to bungle zippy n george xx

RC - I can't believe that depression has an affect on adoption - what a load of c*ck and bo**ocks that is !!...........re yoga stuff - you will be pleased to know btw that it was the 'cat' pose that was just too dodgey for me to try out - i.e. me - on all fours - arched back and head tucked under to then try and push belly to the floor with head lifting up - bum pushing out and yep you've guessed it - enough gas to fill a hot air balloon !!!   

Sobroody    

Heapey    

Jo - just lamp her one - wot a witch   

Kate  

Anne  

LW hellooooo  

Big   to Malini Mags and all you girlies xx

PS - Bu&&er - do I have to dress up for the party ? Am crap tomboy creature who lives in jeans and long tops to cover belly(S)  

Love
Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## Spuds

Popsi - forgot to send you a load of these       

And hellloo to Wing Wing XX

Spuds
xx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi              I'm not sure if I can carry on getting much crosser for you - it is unbelievable.

Beachy hi sweetie    

Heapey and Nix - our PUPO ladies      

and to be joined tomorrow by

AOC          for those embies and ET tomorrow

Laura           

Mag - I can't believe RH hasn't spotted that one yet     

WW - hello gorgeous - I'll help with the mince pie tasting - I love mince pies     

Spuds - i think its the breakdowns that are the killers, but even so - we have lovely friends who were stopped from adopting because there was a very small chance the wife might not live to beyond 60 due to a digestive disorder. My sister in law was diagnosed with MS, got pregant with my nephew and risked things getting worse with it, and very sadly died 3 years later when my nephew was 2 - she was able to take that risk whereas the friends weren't.  

Ah - the cat pose - it's a killer isn't it, especially as your tummy is scunched up before your bum goes it the air   

Kate -please post that message on here     

     to all the lovely Team PR ladies


----------



## Lilly7

OMG!!!! 10 pages since I last wrote!   

Hi everyone, I hope all is well.

Have just been to weight watchers to take one of the young people I look after . . and joined as moral support.  
I discovered to my horror that I have put on 3 stone since last summer!!!! Ahhhhhg.

AnnaOC; Well done! Amazing news. What did they do so differently this time to give you such different results I wonder? Thanks for the PM. Very helpful. I have a few more questions so will send when I can. Thank you. xxx

RC and RH; great news on levels.   

Popsi; sending you love and   . xxx

Jo; I'm shocked that you've been waiting 6 weeks for your AMH results. Mine were done at an NHS clinic and were back in less than 2. Maybe you'll have to resort to going in to the clinic in order to get a response. xxx

SoBroody;  
After reading your post I looked up the program on iPlayer. It left me feeling really sad. 
I work with young adults with learning difficulties. Most have high functioning Aspergers syndrome. Some also come from horrible backgrounds and suffer the long term effects of severe depravation in early childhood. 
It's very often a huge issue with the girls that they desperately want to have a baby and yet everyone can see that they wouldn't be able to manage without a huge amount of support. 
I often have had to try to discourage girls from trying to get pregnant . . but then sometimes wonder who I am to say what they should or shouldn't do. 
It's such a difficult area. Weighing up the human rights of the mother/potential mother and the protection of the child. I really don't know what to think of it.
The other issue is where does it stop. Imagine if we all had to undergo Psychiatric assessments before being allowed to have treatment . . or be a parent!

RC; I also can't believe that depression has an effect on wether you can adopt or not. I have been labelled with "Anxiety disorders" in the past so am not sure if that would count against me or not.  xxx

Tropifruiti; Is your AMH level measured in pmol/l? Or ng/ml? If it is in pmol/l, at 3.55 I am surprised that your clinic is giving you the DE talk. My AMH came back at 2 pmol/l last week. I was expecting the DE talk at my last appt but didn't get it. 
What is your FSH I wonder? 
The letter sounds outrageous! What a horrible experience for you.   

AF still hasn't arrived. And now with my depressing weight gain I wonder if I should wait until I've lost some before starting treatment again!? My BMI is now 30. Any suggestions?

Love to everyone.

Leola. x


----------



## laurab

Spuds - You can stand with me in the tomboy corner.... I'll be in jeans and pumps!  

Mir - My sister can have a couple of Chippers on the 27th so Tim will be fine with Robert and 1 Chipper if you want to bring him. 

Night girlies!


----------



## Coco Ruby

evening all - another busy day here!

Nix, just wanted to say congrats on being pupo!  Fab news, 3 on board now.  Are you taking the whole 2 weeks off? x

And AnnaofC, best of luck for et - 5 fertilised is fantastic -PR my bum!  

Hi RC, how are you today?  Sorry missed the date of your scan, when is it, can't be long! x

I hope you get a call tomorrow with some news Popsi, it's so hard waiting for news.  

Sorry you had to hear that Jo from your colleague - shame she couldnt just admit to what she had done but I guess she was extremely embarassed - I would have been mortified! (but I hope I wouldn't have been saying *****y things in the first place!).

Hello to all    ps. I love christmas food - christmas cake, mince pies, christmas pud, chocolates and chocolate yule log - YUM!!!!
xx


----------



## tropifruiti

Rural chick- thanks for the advice. will have to check it out. Only just noticed that your picture has an elephant on a trampoline - very funny. I couldn't stop looking at the trunk!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Coco - scan on Thursday sweetie although I have a feeling it was late implanting, so I'm not sure how much we'll see.

Leola - a BMI of 30 or under is what the NHS consultant wanted me to get to, so you should be OK even before you start losing weight. I am sure it was not just the depression alone for me - I really didn't want to start worrying people, I was more trying to use it as an example as to the inequity of natural parents verses the criteria for adopting, that was all. I'm really sorry if I've upset or worried people with what I wrote.   

Laura - tomboy corner - can I come too please      

Tropi - that's not its trunk        (it is really, but I couldn't resist it  )

Night night see you tomorrow.


----------



## Lilly7

RH; don't worry about worrying us . . or me at least  . 
There do seem to be some rather disproportionate rules / critera with the adoption process though.
xxx


----------



## sweetpea74

Well evening ladies and gent! Its sweetpea here and I really have been awol for the past month or so so no chance to catch up with you all other than to say-CONGRATULATIONS RC and RH on your bfp, I believe my cycle buddie LW is also with a wee one on board so many CONGRATS to you too! I also wanted to say well done and big hugs to Nix, Heapey and AnnaofC for being pupo, i'm sending you lots of positive vibes (cant add smileys as on me mobile phone!) And a big hello to everyone else that remembers me. It has been really tricky to get online as we dont have t'internet at home now but I have popped on now and again to keep an eye on you all! Well since our bfn we've been waiting to find out if we can go again (it has to be private this time as we live in wales) and it turns out our clinic in swansea wont accept us as I have to have a laparoscopy for egg collection which you can only have on nhs in our clinic! So I feel we've come up to a catch22 where we want to and are willing to pay for treatment but our clinic wont let us pay and dont do 'half and half' treatments..so it looks like we have to look elsewhere and I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions. Geographically as my cousin (the 'surrogate') lives in brighton a clinic down south would be preferable but it has to have the facilities to perform laparoscopic egg collection along with the ivf treatment. Phew, so that is where we're at. I'm determined to give this one more try, despite the consultant's advice to 'go for adoption' but just need to find the right clinic now and time is of the essence as my cousie has other things to do with her life and cant just put things on hold for me! Sorry this is such a 'me' post after all this time away but I wonder if any of you lovely ladies had any expertise in which clinic's are good for our sort of predicament! Anyway i'll sign off my mobile now-its really frustrating not being able to type this properly or add any smileys! Ach well. I hope all you lovely ladies are ok and promise to keep in touch more cause I know how supportive you all are and this website really is a godsend..bye for now, sweetpea x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH 

Sweetpea - lovely to see you sweetie      . I am amazed that Swansea will collect laparoscopicallly for free on the NHS but not if you pay for it - how weird is that? I was also amazed at your consultant's advice - you produced eggs which fertilised and your cousin has been pg before - so why advise adoption - if there is a potential problem, surely he should tell you? I'm confused, but then it is early, so perhaps I haven't woken up yet.    How about going onto the Clinc Support Boards Location Sussex http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=251.0 and asking the question there - someone might know. The other step would be to search for clinics using the HFEA website and the phoning them. I still can't see why Swansea won't do it though when they clearly are geared up and willing to do it for their NHS patients  

For a phone post that was so impressive - I need to go back to school and learn how to text   

Popsi          that you hear something today. I am going to Church later for a funeral of a distant relative, so I'll have a word and pray something can be done           

      for Heapey, Nix

AOC          for ET this morning

Love and        to you all

**** sy **** sy xxxxx


----------



## sweetpea74

Ah thanks for that RC. I too have been astounded that swansea will accept nhs but not private and have been having discussions with the health commission wales folk to see if there is a way round it but they confirmed yesterday the clinic will only do the op via nhs-how frustrating is that! They have done some research for me and found that the liverpool womens clinic can do both but its a tricky location for us so I will get on the case today with the hfea (i'll sneak on at my new job-its my second week there so shud b ok!) And see what other options there are..GOOD LUCK annaofC for transfer today, you will be pupo later so I kind of got it right last night! And fingers crossed for you too popsi, i'm thinkin of you. Anyway must be off-my thumb's killing me with all this texting! Sweetpea x


----------



## H&amp;P

Morning all,

Someone asked about Huny - she is doing Ok, no internet access so can't post but all going well.

Sweetpea - lovely to see you posting.

Nix - congrats on being PUPO, hope the 3 musketeers are snuggling in nicely, love the names

Anna - Hope you have a smooth and painfree ET.

Popsi -    

Heapey - When is your OTD, I have lost track    

Hi to everyone, work is manic, not ready to go on holiday and still feeling poo so that's all from me


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver sweetie - send my love to hunyB and tell her I hope she's let that horrid nurse know  

I am so sorry you are still feeling ill    - can you get anything for it before you go? At least in 4 days you will be lapping up those rays of sun and relaxing with a cold drink - oh what a lovely thought.        Please can you take me as excess baggage  

Sweetpea - good luck with the research . How is the new job going?


----------



## Han72

Blimey, do you lot EVER sleep! Just wanted to send my favourite sausage lady tons of              and             for a smooth ET today, see ya when you're PUPO missus!

Popsi -    you get that long awaited news today     

Sweatpea - good luck with negotiating the NHS tx minefield, really hope you can get it sorted and that you haven't given yourself RSI from that mammoth text post! And congrats on the new job lovey! 

Drives - I nearly called them after the 3 musketeers but then I couldn't remember the names, all I kept thinking about was DOGtanian and the 3 muskehounds   



tropifruiti said:


> Rural chick- thanks for the advice. will have to check it out. Only just noticed that your picture has an elephant on a trampoline - very funny. I couldn't stop looking at the trunk!!


   Why's that then Tropifruiti    

Heaps - how's the 2week madness going? Sorry I'm so rubbish I can't remember when your OTD is either  but it must be soon now so     and     for you hon!

Gawd sorry no more persos, I know it's slack and there's been loads going on but I really want to be lying down at the mo so pls forgive me and thanks to EVERYONE for the good luck wishes 

xxx


----------



## AoC

Thanks Nix love.    And thanks everyone for the  !  

Welcome back sweetpea.   on your difficult situation.  

 Driver    you poor love.  Holiday soon!  Love ya.

AFM..... does cyclogest cause anxiety    I'm not worried about ET, but I'm finding myself panicking about other stuff.  Don't like it.  *sulk*


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey's OTD is Friday cos that's the day she's giving a lecture whilst grinning from ear to ear           

AOC - the cyclogest is an evil thing - the progesterone in it does all sorts, and yes, it can make you more anxious      

It can also make you fart so I now blame any rumblings on them (or in my case the crinone gel)

What time are you in              

Nix - sleep, what's that - I'm getting in practice      How are George, Zippy and Bungle this morning


----------



## AoC

Thanks RC.  So probably not losing my mind, then...  

Makes you fart?  Cool!  Now I have an excuse...  no more blaming the cat....      

I'm in at 12.30, so we leave at 10am.  Have an acupuncture booked at 4.30, two hours from hosp, so if they sedate me (as they're talking of) may miss it.  We shall see!


----------



## Han72

Er did I tell you I did a huge stinky cyclogest fart just as the doc came in to do the transfer. He couldn't understand why DH and I were giggling uncontrollably, poor bloke! 

The rainbow posse are settling in just fine, although currently clamouring for brekkie so I'm orf to begin the marathon face stuffing for the day!

GOOD LUCK SAUSAGE!!!!!         

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick




----------



## Han72

You think that's funny, wait til you hear how I got thru the 15mins lying still with a full bladder..... bearing in mind that I have quite possibly the weakest bladder on the planet....  I got the idea from Grey's Anatomy where a resident was trying to figure out how to get thru a marathon surgery without having to take loo breaks

Yup, you guessed it - it was tena lady to the rescue, I laid there with a huge nappy-like incontinence pad between my legs which led to even more hilarity when the doc came in to see how I was doing. All I can say is thank god I had the pad on!    

Reet! Having totally lowered the tone, I am REALLY going now, laters!
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

At the Dogus you weren't allowed to go for a wee for the first hour afterwards - that was awful. You then have to use a bed pan as you have to stay in bed for three hours. I used it twice and both times the nurse came back for it before I'd finished


----------



## Lilly7

Morning all.  

Nix; Congrats on being PUPO. Sending      your way. x

AnnaOC; sending       and      for a good ET today.

RC; thanks for the BMI info. If all is ok I think I will go ahead anyway. Waiting until after christmas will only be stressful. I missed Eastenders last night. Did anything exciting happen? xxx

Popsi;     for you to hear something     today.

AF has finally arrived! Wooo Hooo. Please send me some positive vibe for good baselines tomorrow.    


Leola. xxx


----------



## Malini

Some serious quality on here today.

For AOC - loads of wishes and positive vibes.  Don't worry about the acu - if it happens, great but if not you don't need more reasons to be anxious.   Hope it goes really well.

Some positive vibe for Leola  

And for Driver - get better soon my sweet friend.  When we did our Dubai/Maldives split I slept for a day in our hotel - naughty but I felt sooo much better.  Work will be there when you get back ... unfortunately.

Oh Popsi    

ASB - Never pity, sympathy or anything of the such for you ... only awe.  You are a homemaker extraordinaire and work! You are witty, charming and kind.  You are strong, determined and generous.  And you can make a mean sounding Asian inspired Sunday lunch.  I'll say it again....only awe and respect.

Heapey -     Hope the blood sugars are more stable today.  I suppose you know all about cinnamon?

RC - Hope the funeral is ok and doesn't make you too contemplative.  Tomorrow must be on your mind but you seem very calm and collected.

Mag - That's interesting about your colleague.  Nice to know that it does happen to others rather than just people I've met through print.  Do you want to meet on a Saturday.  Shall we schedule it now?  How about the 5th Dec (only a week after the PR party) and I'll come armed with notes?  Anyone else in/near Manchester?

Sweetpea - The Liverpool is very good but I know not so convenient for you.  As Brighton is such an easy run into London, I would think about the Lister.  They have a very good embryology team but are a little pricey.

Nix - Happy eating Nix.  I am so pleased about your 3 little ones.  And I slept very well, thank you   

I've lost track now. But I know there has been lots of talk about adoption.  I have worried too about the bout of depression I had in my 20s.  So I spoke to SW about it some time ago - at a private agency - and she said that, unfortunately, a lot of this depends on the individuals you meet along the way.  Grrr - unclear, but not all bad.

M xxx


----------



## Züri

Fantastic news Nix! got all crossed for you xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi -    

Sweetpea -   can't help but hopefully you will find a clinic which will do the procedure locally. 

Anna - good luck for today hun!   

Nix & RC      

Malini   I too took anti d's whilst a student for post traumatic stress. I can't believe something years ago could effect our chances of adopting!  

Anne - you ok hun?  

Leola - Congrats on AF arriving! Sounds like you have a very tough job, must be heartbreaking at times!   I can see why you would find it tough, disouraging these girls from getting pg...but if the chances are their babies will be taken away then you are trying to save them a whole world of heart ache. 

A friend adopted a brother and sister with fetal alchohol syndrome. The boy will never get past the mental age of 7 and the sister has a whole heap of medical problems. The mother drank 10 cans of larger a day....had her kids taken away, and yet continues to pop out babies! 

morning everyone!


----------



## Little Me

Hi all - frickin probs at work and can't really read back   

AOC- Good luck today hun   

AM- Sorry you're still feeling poorly   

Sweetpea- Welcome back hun  

Anna- I'm ok love,  just stressed, you ok?  

Pops    

I have an evil coldsore on my lip and a sore ulcer on my tongue today- nice!  

Can't remember anything else  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Ladies    - no time to reply as I am off to funeral now but I love you all. I hope the fog clears - they are always much more bearable if the sun is shining. It is actually a relief in some ways as he had been ill for a long time, but I always feel sad for the people that are left - especially for his wife as they has been married 60 years.   

AOC - when I get back you will be PUPO - so I'll send you some of these to tide you over til I get back xxxx


----------



## Jo Macmillan

Malini said:


> I've lost track now. But I know there has been lots of talk about adoption. I have worried too about the bout of depression I had in my 20s. So I spoke to SW about it some time ago - at a private agency - and she said that, unfortunately, a lot of this depends on the individuals you meet along the way. Grrr - unclear, but not all bad.


But I think that is the reality - that it depends on the individual agency, even the individual social worker.

My ex and I applied to adopt about 5 years ago. But we were turned down at the initial screening process, because my ex had a history of mental health problems. Even though he had never been sectioned, never tried to harm himself (or others!), had been well for 10 years and had been discharged from mental health services for 10 years.    I had looked into this before we applied, and was told they look at individual circumstances, and how it might affect your ability to bring up a child. Well, the social worker we had just wrote us off, wasn't even interested in how well DP my ex was and had been for 10 years!!!!!

I can't tell you how angry I was. We made an official complaint but this stayed within the department and there was no satisfactory outcome. I could have taken it a lot further, but i really had to let it go as the anger was eating me up. I actually think that was part of the reason my ex and I split - did I subconsciously blame him

I strongly believe there needs to be an overhaul of adoption recruitment services in this country. There are some really crap social workers out there (as well as excellent ones of course) who work in adoption and fostering, as it's seen as the 'easy option' after child protection. I know of many SW's who have been too crap to work in child protection, so have been 'moved sideways' to adoption and fostering. It's not good enough.    

(BTW, I am a social worker, although my job now is to train and assess them. )

Thanks for all your anger on my behalf about that woman (slagbaghag - thanks WW!!!!   ) I'm so angry that she lied about it, but I haven't got back to her. I thought letting her stew and dread seeing me again would be the best punishment - as she MUST know that I know the truth!

Love to you all,
jo xx

PS Good idea about contacting the chief exec. Miranda. I might try that. To be honest, I've given up completely on that clinic.


----------



## laurab

Good Morning all

Just read through but no time to post now!

Whoever asked Eastenders wa more Archie and Babs nooky... puk! Oh and had a look at Tanya... howdid Imissed that... she looks huge must be ready to pop soon?? Spotted it even behind the wahing she was folding for ages!!

AOC- ET today? Good Luck!

Must get on jobs to do and really must get the chippers out today... all been stuck indoor for over a week now.


----------



## Ourturn

Jo - that's terrible   What a scary insight you give too. You would think the sw's assigned to adoption/fostering, would be the crem de la crem, not the under performers!  

Laura  

RC - how the funeral goes as well as funerals can go  

Anna x


----------



## Jo Macmillan

sobroody1 said:


> Jo - that's terrible  What a scary insight you give too. You would think the sw's assigned to adoption/fostering, would be the crem de la crem, not the under performers!
> 
> Anna x


Hi Anna. To be fair, there are some very good social workers who work in fostering and adoption as well. Ijust want to make it clear - I've realised my post was very negative and probably unfair to lots of excellent social workers in adoption and fostering. But you get my drift


----------



## popsi

just to let you all know, we had our answer and it was not us this time...   .. off to spend some time with DH now.. be back soon xx thank you all


----------



## Lilly7

So sorry to hear that Popsi. How disappointing after all that painful waiting. 
Big     for you and DH. xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Heapy; Only 3 sleeps! Sending lots of     to you. x


----------



## laurab

Jo -I have to say I completely disagree, I think its really difficult to get into F&A compared to other child services, in the borough I work in you need to have at least 5 years childrens service exerience.  Its definately the aim of most childrens social workers I know and the few boroughs where I have worked closely with both adoption and post adoption services I've only seen really mature and well developed social workers. I guess all boroughs are different.  Ihope to one day get into post adoption services as I've done a little work from the other side (from the adopted childs (now adult) view) and found it so interesting.  Helping people meet up with there biological parents... which I have to say is mainly a disapointment.  Just out of interest if you know a borough who aren'tfussy who they take in F&A PM me as I'd be interested but have no childrens SW background!!

As for depression, it really depends on the level of it and if it was reactive.  Alot of people have reactive depression and that shouldn't count against you.  If you have been clinically depressed they may want to look into things deeper but should blamketly exclude you.

anyway if I manage to get into F&A I'll find you all a nice little bubba each!  

As for goigng out.  Got the Chippers all ready with coats and buggies out and bloody started pouring down so we are home again. God I need some fresh air.  


Pops - Just read you post.  I'm so very very sorry.   Snuggle up now and I hope you don't have to wait too long for a little one.


----------



## Malini

Popsi - I don't know what to say.  It is grey and miserable outside today - where I am - and now I feel it is inside too.  For you and dh    May the next time be soon and less painful.

M xxx


----------



## Little Me

Pops- Oh no hun, gutted for you both


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Pops, I'm so sorry. How cruel of them to make you wait so long for a negative answer.


----------



## H&amp;P

Popsi -   I am so sad for you and Dh   getting your hopes up, I am   that the right baby/LO is out there for you and you will still have your family complete for Xmas. You and Dh take care of each other.


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Hello everyone  , just wanted to say...

Pops honey - I am so so so so sorry honey pie, truly I am. I so wanted this to be your time, I really felt it would and should be. I can't get over what we have to go through, it takes nerves of steel to deal with all of the ups and downs I am sure. I am sure you feel broken and beaten again today but I know that you will bounce back as you are such a terrific lady. I am really gutted for you but know that this story will have a very happy ending in the not too distant future and I just can't wait!!! Big cuddles      

Nix - congrats on being PUPO Madame!! Come on Nix's bloody embies GET STUCK IN FOR GAWDS SAKES!!!!   

Jo mac - hello honey - sorry about all the sh!t you have been getting, no joy today on result   

Update from me, snowed under at work, its pretty intense but ok. I am almost weaned off the steriods now, decided to stop early as they made me feel so ill. Take the last one on Saturday. I am on day 60 something and no AF  . Think I am going to jack in the DHEA too and the TCM and may look into some natural HRT to bump up my hormone levels. Just want to be me again. Been doing the gym 5 x week and have lost 8lbs! VERY happy about that. Just another 12lbs to go   and I will be even happier!! Don't worry though, I will have a break from the regime for the christmas party!! I can't wait to meet you/ see you again!! 

A xxxxx


----------



## Jumanji

Hi ladies!!  I think I should be back properly by next week.  The deal from hell has closed (got 1.5hrs sleep on Monday night!!).  i am still recovering....

Have been vaguely keeping up and hope everyone is well.

Much love to all


----------



## AoC

Popsi, I'm so, so sorry.  But I'm utterly convinced that YOUR baby is out there somwhere and is coming home soon.  Have some quality time and repair the damage of the horrible wait, and the time will pass.


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi    oh sweetheart so sorry to hear this was not your time, big hugs, make sure you get lots of cuddles from DH x


----------



## AoC

Didn't want to lose hugs for Popsi in my good news, so I thought I'd do a separate post.

I am PUPO.  

Ladies (and RH), I have never seen pictures of embies as beautiful as these ones.    They are PERFECT.  I'm sorry, I'm not rubbing it in, but I am in awe.  A 4 cell and a 5 cell (and I think the 4 divided again before ET) both graded 4/4.  The embryologist was really excited about them.

We had another 3/4 that was good, but the NHS won't pay for freezing any less than 3 because of the unlikelihood of it defrosting etc.  I don't mind - we won't need it.

ET was f****** painful.  Man.  I cried and shook and would have sworn really badly, except I had the gas and air mouthpiece in my mouth!  They're all going, "there, that's as bad as it gets," and I'm thinking, "yeah, but I don't think I can take THIS!?"  But I did.  They set me up for sedation if I needed it, and the lovely cons talked about our options, but I did explain that the previous procedure had been straighforward, just painful.  But we managed on gas and air.

I always hate procedures like that, not just because of the pain, but because of what it represents to me.  It makes me feel like a pathetic failure and a freak, it represents something that isn't right.  I'm thinking, "I wish this didn't happen," not because it hurts, but because it makes me feel abnormal, you know?

And someone ALWAYS asks if I've got anything distressing in my past! Nooooo!  It just ruddy hurts!!!   

Head nurse said, as she left, to let me have my cry and lie down for a bit, "there.  Perfect embryos and a perfect transfer."  It went really well and they went just where they're supposed to.

AND I got to acupuncture.  

So I'm very happy, and very PUPO.  OTD 27th.  

Thank you ladies (and RH) , for the fabulous support.  You're just supreme, strong and champion women.


----------



## beachgirl

Woohoo AOC congratulations on ebing PUPO     sorry to hear about EC    mine was also very painful too each time, I can't even begin to think about how much it hurt..x


----------



## Lilly7

What fantastic news Anna!!! Well done   and Congratulations on being PUPO.  xxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anna - congrats pupo lass!!! Sounds like you have some wonderful embies on board     for your 2WW


----------



## mag108

Anne: congrats! (and you poor thing for having pain) sending lots of     


Popsi: I am so sorry hun  ....


----------



## laurab

Oh Anna.... testday is the xmas party!   That has to be a good omen!


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies 

Popsi sweetheart what can i say? Im gutted for you   I cant believe it i was hoping and praying so much for hunny


----------



## TryMeditate

Popsi - I'm so so sorry, I've been checking and hoping so much that your little one was going to be delivered this week.  I know right now you must feel like this is a never ending wait, but it will be over one day and you will have your litte lovely baby.        Be strong, YOUR baby is coming.    

Congratulations  and    to our PUPO ladies  

Big kisses to your all

xx


----------



## Miranda7

Laura - that's ace you can farm two out! Tim will have a ball with two!

I'm relieved - I hate leaving him behind. And I'm hoping to stay from the 26th to the 28/9 if that's ok. We'll have such a lovely few days - I'm sooo excited. I'll bring a few choices of frock I think and see if I can get you in one, even if over jeans. Heh. You can be my Girls' World! Remember Girls' World?  

Is Steph coming to the do? Any more Essex chicks fancy a meet? Oh, and I'm down to one wine glass again - Ikea trip, perhaps?  It's all so exciting! You can tell I'm a bumpkin, can't you?

Heapey - so you'll be testing from about... tomorrow will you? Will you? I know I'm a horror, but I tested every day from day nine.


----------



## popsi

thank you EVERYONE your love and   mean more than you will ever know, we have just had a nice meal out and about to hit the wine BIG TIME !! ..we now know that the earliest we will have a little on is probably March as it all takes so long, so going to focus on christmas and hopefully another link will come through soon xxxx thank you once again xx

aofc ... woo hoo honey lovely to see your PUPO xxx you rest and be spoilt now honey you have precious cargo on board xx


----------



## beachgirl

Popsi, so glad that you've managed to have a nice meal out    as you say enjoy christmas and next year you can focus on getting your LO x


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Sweatpea - lovely to hear from you. Glad to hear you are having another go - best of luck hon. Can't help you with UK clinics but take your time to find a good one! 

RC - you are NOT migrating to Tomboy corner - you promised me a dress and a dress it had better be! Hope the funeral went OK.   

Leola - glad AF has arrived> Good luck tomorrow. 

Heapey - good luck for Saturday - I am unlikely to get on again before then so need to send     now.

Popsi -             So sorry hon.

Ally - congrats on weight loss babes. Hope we will still be able to see you if you turn sideways! How is your Dad?

Hi LJ - get some sleep!!!

AoC - congrats to you! Sorry you had so much pain. 

Bit busy with boring board meetings, directors dinners etc over next couple of days so won't be able to get on here (obviously RC I will report any misbehaviour on my part!!) Soooooo, good weekends everyone.

Love you!

WW XXXX


----------



## shortie66

Popsi love and huge        sweetheart, u are such a brave, warm, kindhearted lovely lady, any little one coming home to you will be truly cherised......and very lucky.  Keepa hold o those dreams sweetheart.....they will come true


----------



## laurab

Heapey - Oh no... you MUST test early!!  

Pops - Glad you had a nice meal.... make the most of those as in a few months you will have very few meals out (although prob tons of take aways) as you WILL be running around after your little bubba.. I really think 2010 is going to be a top year for you and all the PR girls... think we are in fora bumper crop of LOs.

Mir - We can go where ever you like. Eddy will love having Robert around, he seems to gravitate to older boys. There is a little soft play cafe we could go for lunch just up the road which he might like.  I may see if I can farm off a baby friday dayime too so then we can hit the shops... too hard with 3 bubbas.. shame I've not got 2 double buggies... maybe I could borrow one from one of the twins club people.. hmmm.  Or we could go IKEA in the evening when they in bed. You will have to have a go of my baby rucksack I know how you love attatching babies to your body!  So your coming Thursday til sat/sun.  Oh will think of some stuff to do.   Ohhh exciting !


----------



## shortie66

Hi ladies  

Sorry not been much an ff'er last couple of days, stuggling with af pains (the beatch has gone awol again) stress over cafe, and mega stress/worry/panic/over next tx    Dont do anything by halves do i  

Cant wait for the weekend as no work for me.  Scottie having a whinge cos he has not clean aprons for 2moz and to be honest i couldnt give a sh1te.  I spent all day sunday washing/ironing and cleaning    All he has done since is chuck dirty clothes on the bedroom floor and dirty teatowels and aprons in the washing machine and left em there. Well fcuk him if he wants clean stuff he can fcukin wash it.

Rant over im goin bed     

Love to you all


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening ladies

Popsi - hope you an DH are most of the way down a bottle of something - thanks for your pm lovely         

         to our PUPO ladies Heapey, Nix and AOC   

Leola - good luck for your baselines tomorrow   I always find http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2/eastenders/spoilers/a184896/pat-rumbles-peggy-and-archies-rekindled-romance.html
a real good place to catch up (and to have a sneeky peek at what is coming up  )

Malini sweetie - I'm really excited about my scan tomorrow but realistic that we probably won't see much. I was scanned last week after my bleed so I know there is one gestational sac (so I guess that is Gin ) I still think I implanted late because my HCG is lower than others for the same dpo so I'm not expecting to see a heartbeat and guess I will be told to come back again next week. Since the bleeding last week I'm not going to spoil these precious days by worrying because I want to enjoy every minute of my pregnancy. I am trying to make sure I do everything I can to give the little one the best possible start so I can't do any more. Que cera cera.

Zuri - lovely to see you sweetie - how are you  

AnnaSB - thanks sweetie  the funeral was lovely IYKWIM - it was a lovely send off, and I was told my so many of my relatives that I was just like my Nana which is lovely as she was my hero.  

Anne - hope your coldsore and ulcer get better soon sweetie - sorry that you are stressed with work at the moment  

Laura - I missed Tanya's twin bump - was still feeling ill after Peggy and Archie   Sorry you didn't get to go out with the chiplets in the end. Love your plans for getting them and The Bobster loooked after for your girly time with Mir  

Jo - sorry about your experiences with your ex      I feel really guilty for bringing it up in the first place now as it seems to have caused so much angst    I don't want to go into detail but I expect I am more of a risk than most 

Heapey - sorry about getting your OTD wrong lovely - I promise I wasn't trying to get you to test early - you are doing so well.      Ignore naughty Mir and Laura - they are trying to lead you astray    (Mir tried with me as well   )

Mir - sounds like you're going to have a whale of a time with Laura   - nothing wrong at all with a visit to IKEA     

Driver - are you feeling any better lovely?    

Ally - congrats on your weight loss lovely - I am so impressed  . How is your Dad doing?  

LJ   - please look after yourself and Junior - you both need your sleep      

AOC - sorry that ET was so painful but am delighted with your quality embies    - do they have names? Keep that fab PMA up     

Beachy - are you OK?  

Kate lovely  please post the message you sent me yesterday on here - it's so funny   . Any dates for the cafe yet      
Superb rant sweetie   - it sounds like the witch is not too far away   We'll try and sort you out about your next tx, so don't you worry or stress, that's what we're here for.  

Sam - lovely to see you - you OK?     

WW - funeral fine thanks lovely - will have to swap dress for bigger size   or just come in a tent   Have you got your bum bullets ready to hand round tomorrow evening   

Love to everyone else      

Am off to bed to dream of scan      

Night night

 sy  sy xxxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Lilly7

Thank you  for your good wishes Malini, Wing Wing and RC.   xxx

Unfortunately I've just spent the last hour researching AMH online. 
As there are 2 completely different scales for measuring AMH (as far as I understand), 2 on the ng/mg scale indicates a much better ovarian reserve than a 2 on the pmol/l scale! (Mine is 2 on the pmol/l scale)
I then realized that many people who have had success with an AMH of 2 or less, had their AMH measured on the ng/ml scale. 

Now it's as if I've opened a Pandora's box and am left dealing with all the fear, dread, anxiety, desperation and hopelessness that have come flying out! I don't know if I can face going into the clinic in the morning. It all feels so awful tonight and once again I can't stop    .
DP is hopeless with dealing with emotions . . and as I lay sobbing in bed he was more interested in one of the cats! I really don't think he gets it!  

Sorry for the gloomy me post. 

Leola. x


----------



## sweetpea74

Ahhh popsi i'm sorry to hear your news honey, how disappointing after all this time eh? Sounds like you've had a nice eve with DH and hope the wine is a-flowing now..thinkin of you. X Wahey to you annaofC and your two lovely embies, lets hope they're snuggling in well tonight! X thanks for the welcome back ladies, you really are the best! I rang the liverpool clinic and they said they dont do surrogacy! The Lister said the same so my choices are becoming more and more limited..still I will continue to research and see how I get on, i'm not just gonna let it lie thats for sure anyways! My job is cool but hectic, there's a lot to learn but i'm sure i'll get into the stride soon-at least I dont have to say anything about tx yet seeing as I dont have a clue whats going on yet. Anyway off to beddie byes now so will catch you all later. sweetpea x


----------



## Han72

Awww BUMMOCKS!!! I'm so sorry Popsi     

Sorry no more persos, knackered from all that nothing I've been doing all day!

Night all!

xxx


----------



## sweetpea74

Ah leola dont be down honey lots of ladies on this thread have low AMH and have gone on to have successful treatments and i'm sure they will fill you in so keep your pecker up my dear and do not give up hope-they're just blinkin numbers at the end of the day! X


----------



## Lilly7

Thank you sweatpea.   xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH

Guess who's too excited to sleep 

Morning Leola 

Leola sweetie  AMH is only a number, just like you age or shoe size is. There are loads of ladies with a lower AMH than you that have gone on to have little ones - our very own Mir's was 0.67 and The Bobster is nearly a year and a half now. Please try and find your PMA again - it will help you through the cycle.       As for DP - perhaps RH will be able to shed a bit of light on that one  - I blame the Y chromosome personally  . Chin up and good luck for those baselines today.          

Sweatpea - I hadn't appreciated that the procedure would be different for surrogacy, but thinking about it I can see that it would be. Have you tried asking on this board here? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=57.0      

       to our PUPO ladies Heapey, Nix and AOC  

Popsi             

I've got my scan at 9, so will let you know how it goes - if that is OK? On the one hand, I would like to share my experiences as I hope it will encourage, but on the other hand I appreciate that it could be upsetting and you'd rather not know. Please, please, please tell me to shut up if you would rather I did -I won't be at all upset and would rather know  . I shall still post the inane drivel I usually do so you wouldn't be getting rid of me totally - sorry  

Love and        to all the fab PR Team

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Thank you RC.   . I am trying with the PMA, I promise. 
It all started when I looked on the lister calculator and saw that there was only a record of one success for someone of my age with the same AMH . . and it went on from there.   

Personally, it really encourages me to hear of other peoples success,  and I'm sending you lots of good thoughts and    for this morning . xxx

Miranda; Do you mind me asking which scale your AMH was measured on? xx

Just getting ready to go up to the clinic.    xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Leola - Ahh, mine was ng/L, and yes, you have to multiply it by 7.4 to get pmol. But there have been stories of AMH going up - it's not the end. I believe Ally's got a thread somewhere about poor AMH/success stories.

The important thing is that you get a couple of good eggs, and low AMH doesn't stop you doing that.

RC - best of luck for the scan later!

Heapey - teeeeeesssssssst. Ahem.

Laura - I still carry Robert so can push the single buggy too for shopping purposes! Don't have a buggy - gave it to my parents! Mind you, I'm now seeing a chiropractor as my hips have hurt since he emerged. Soft play would be ace!


----------



## purple72

Sorry for being such a sh1t FF'f just a couple of things, Popsi so very very sorry hunny!
But as others have said, good things are coming to you soon hunny very soon!

AOC congrats on being PUPO! well done hunny

Nix and too you too sweetie, enjoy the rest before it drives you nuts  

**** y will be thinking of you today at 9, and don't you dare not tell us! we're on this journey with you! all the way! I'm away for next 2 days but will ask the wonderful Anne to text me your news!

Please Anne is that ok?  

Hello to everyone else, thinking of ya all and cannot wait till our party to finally dole out all these hugs for real!!!

Love to all xxx


----------



## sweetpea74

Morning just a quick one to wish RC good luck for your scan this am and of course you shud tell us how it goes, i'm really excited for you and RH! And to say keep your chin up today leola-its gotta be PMA all the way, you can do it! Sweetpea x


----------



## AoC

Rural Chick said:


> to our PUPO ladies Heapey and Nix


*cough* What am I? Chopped liver?     

RC, PLEASE keep us informed and involved! I, for one, love it.  Not wishing you luck for today as you don'tneed it! So exciting!

Ah, Leola, sweetheart.    I'm so sorry your results are so poopy and made you feel so bad. Look, re DP's doing emotions - they just can't without serious education. If there's one thing I've learned, it's we have to ask, really clearly, really directly, for the support we need. In my experience, they find that relieving, because they don't have to try and figure out what's going on in our hormone-soaked, incomprehensible and irrational emotional minds! I say things to DH like, "please give me a hug," or, "just say 'we'll manage'." Once I taught him to pat me on the back of the hand when I'm upset. He was incredulous that it made a difference, but it did!

I think sometimes they think we're a bit like a brand new electronic gadget with lots of strange buttons and a manual in Japanese. And you know they NEVER read the manual.... (with apologies to RH and other lurking partners...)

Anyway. I'm rambling.

Yes, RC, they have names.  Um.... well.... uh.....  I let DH name them. He was utterly gleeful to come up with.... Twit and Tw*t.


----------



## Miranda7

Oo, chopped liver sausage! Scrummy!

Can we have an OTD ticker please, sizzler?


----------



## Malini

Sausage, you really are sizzling.  I am green with envy - but alas at this time of year my skin naturally takes on that particular hue   Congrats.  I am so sorry about the pain and feeling abnormal.  I go there too - self-punishment, 'If my body worked, we wouldn't be here doing this uncomfortable, humiliating exercise.'  But it is nuts, I don't think that way about you or about anyone else on here so why are we so mean to ourselves?  Stuff happens, eh.  We're all fallible and in your case, particularly, also miraculous.  


Sweetpea - What about CRM?? They do DE procedures almost primarily in London.  And if you want to really pull out the stops (and money) what about the ARGC?  Mr T is pretty open to most anything if FSH of the stimmed woman is c10?  I reckon CRM are worth a shot though as they are very used to how the 2-person exercise works, while at the ARGC you will have to manage them which can make a person's head hurt.  I admire your fighting spirit.

Leola - I hate AMH.  I wish I had never tested.  Mine fluctuated between two different clinics and I think a proper scan to have a look for AFCs is worth much more.  If you are London based, go get a scan with Mr Trevor Wing.  His machine is bl**dy amazing.

Nix and Heapey -    

Heapey - Cinnamon is supposed to regulate sugars naturally...I dunno.  So I used to make my type 1 university roommate toast with cinnamon in the morning and spinkle it on lattes, pancakes and other bits and pieces.  It made us feel like we were trying.  For Saturday,     Not to be controversial but I too stayed away from the pee sticks and just did the blood HCG.

Kate - Great rant.  I had a strop last night that sounded very similar.  Can't wait to see you and we can discuss all your ttc cycle worries in the round.  Scary!!!

RC and RH - Am thinking of you NOW!!! Not that your appt will be on time, does anyone ever have an appt on time?  If I were paid for sitting around then well ... I'd be paying for all the PR ttc.

Hiya Purple, LJ, Mir, Laura, Ally, WW, Sam, Mag and most importantly for Popsi a  .

Malini xxx


----------



## AoC

Miranda7 said:


> Can we have an OTD ticker please, sizzler?


If you must...  Gimme a sec.

Thanks Malini, that was lovely. Sorry about the green-ness. Wish it could be easier for all of us...


----------



## AoC

There.  The search for pirate booty...        

But where's the rum?


----------



## Malini

No apologies Sausage, my  .  Probably shouldn't be honest but alas can't stop myself - it has not been easy for you!!! at all, but easier yes, I wish for that for all of us.  I AM HAPPY FOR YOU and for all other victories that we have here, and in the wider, weirder - but mostly wonderful - world.  You rest up and take care of those beauties.  Maybe another letter is due?  M xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Quick one for Leola

I am sorry about your AMH hon but it really is good compared to some of us on here!! Mine is 0.7 (pmol) and although I am obviously not pregnant both Sam and Missy got pregnant with the same numbers! I have a link to the thread I started that Mir mentioned in my signature below.........  

Popsi - sending you loads of love and cuddles today honey bun    

RC - Yes definately tell us about your scan, can't speak for everyone but it doesn't bother me at all hearing this stuff from my fellow ffers, 3D friends is quite another thing though    My dad is much better thanks hon, thank you for asking. He is now in Somerset convalescing (sp?) and is hoping to come back to work next week for a couple of days a week (we will see how that goes though!). He is off the catheter and all seems to be shaping up in that area, still got lots of probs with his right arm but we are hoping this will improve in time.

Kate - darling heart - sorry about the god damned AF going missing again, same for me, given up on the beatch, she is so bloody flaky, always lets me down      

Pixie pops - hope you are doing okay and that your first week at new job is going well, sending you loads of love    

Anne - hope your bro and SIL are back at work so you can put your feet up darling.   

A xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Oh and...

Malini - you went to see Trevor Wing, I made an appointment a year or so ago but didnt go as I was doing too much at the same time. Do you think he has anything to offer that we haven't already covered? I know my friend raves about him (she lost a baby at 6 months    ) and is now pregnant again and all going well touch wood.


----------



## Miranda7

Sausage - how come you have to wait three weeks instead of the usual two to test?


----------



## laurab

Ohhhh I can feel lots of BFPs on this site before xmas.... how exciting!!!

Leola - My AMH was in Pmol and same as yours and your FSH is much better than mine, and I managed to pop out 3 babies!! Don't read into those lister stats, I did the same and they told me something similar.  

Moning Ally - miss skinny bones!

Pops - Hope your bearing up ok.  

Better get on I must get these babies out of the house today..  as well as clean the  rabbits... really shouldn't be FFing!


----------



## laurab

Morning Mir!

Also hope scan en well RC. XXX


----------



## Little Me

morning all 

**** y- wishing you lots of love and luck for you scan hun    

Morning Alls- yep, all back at work now     

kate-  

shi t got to run to a 10am meeting   

back soon girls
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

RC- good luck for your scan hun, can't wait to hear all about it x


----------



## laurab

Anne - Your late!!! 

Morning Beachy. XX


----------



## AoC

Um... dunno?  It's only a few days over 2 weeks, isn't it?  Test is by pee stick that registers anything over 10 HCG.  I'm glad because I've got an important public meeting on the 24th and an authors' event on the 25th, so I want those out the way.


----------



## Miranda7

Beware the cheap strips that say they're sensitive to 10iu Sausage - I had them and they didn't show pos till 17 days. First response (25iu) showed at 12 days past EC!


----------



## laurab

Sausage - my 1st clinic always gave me a long 2ww... you'd be fine to test the evening of the 25th if you wnated to with a nice sensitive test like that.... what time does your meeting finish that day?!  

Good point Mir... is it a first response early test?


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Laura, Mir and AoC


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG Sausage I am so sorry my lovely. Please have some of these straight away.         I have edited my previous post as well I am so sorry       I shall do more persos in a minute. 

I just wanted to let you all know that we have seen the most beautiful thing today that we never thought we would - this most tiny of miracles with a heart beating so well for its Mummy and Daddy. It has taken 10 years for us to see this and we are both so happy, although I haven't stopped          since. They were so pleased for us they even gave us a picture of Chip. My heart feels like it will burst.

Thanks you so much for all your good wishes - we couldn't have done it wihout you lovely ladies.  

Back later - will hopefully have stopped blubbing by then 

Love and         to you all - we can do it.

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Miranda7

Yay for chip! Will he be Rural Chip?  

Hi Beachster!


----------



## beachgirl

yeah.....fabulous news RC......so happy for you and RH x

Sorry I keep disappearing, have got my friends LO today....

Hello Anne, hope you and J are ok x


----------



## laurab

Ohhhhh RC i've gone all goosebumpy!


----------



## AoC

Hooray for Rural Chip!!!!!  WOO HOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!             And love, I was only teasing for a laugh, hush now, it's no worries.  It's not like I remember everyone each time!!   

I wouldn't know, Mir, it's the one supplied by the clinic.  They give you a little pot to pee in, and a little dropper so you can put three drops on the little dimple at one end.  It's not like any I've ever seen before, but I hate peesticks anyway, have only done maybe half a dozen in 6 years of ttc, so I'm not an expert.  

I won't be home till gone ten on the 25th, and I'm only going to test with FMU.

AND I'm not going to test early.     So you can all just stop trying to corrupt me now....


----------



## Coco Ruby

Just logging on really quickly because am meant to be doing several other things!

RC - am SOOOOO happy for you and RH.  What a magical moment for you both to see your baby's heart beating.  It is such an amazing feeling, it really makes it 'real' when you see that.  You deserve this so much, after having been through such a lot   xx  Hoorah!!!!

AnnaofC congrats to you too - pupo!  Amazing, you'll have to write a book about your experiences.  I keep writing stories to about ten pages and then losing interest!  

Popsi - I'm so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time   but your little one is out there somewhere xx

Nix - how are you doing?!  Are you taking the whole tww off? Lucky you! xx

Hi Laura and chippers!

Heapey, sending you lots of positive vibes for a +ve result - whenever you decide to test!!  

Hi to everyone else, must dash am running soooo late!
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Purple - no one on here is a sh*t FFer and certainly not you.    we'll be hugging like mad 2 weeks tomorrow - can't believe that it's got here so quickly.



AnnaofCumberland said:


> I let DH name them. He was utterly gleeful to come up with.... Twit and Tw*t.


So a boy and a girl then      
I am sorry about leaving you off - I feel awful about that - please can I blame the hormones in the hope I may be forgiven    

Mir - sorry about misquoting your AMH earlier   
    at Rural Chip - I like that 

Malini - our appt was 9.00 - we were there at 8.30 (not that we were keen, or anything ) and were in at 8.45  - I couldn't believe it either as I have spend far more time in that waiting room than anywhere else. Mind you, I'd have happily waited all day now I know what we've seen   

Ally - I am so glad you Dad will be well enough to be back at work for a bit next week - that is such great news.         for his arm.

Laura - hope the weather stays nice so that the chippers can go out. How many rabbits do you have?

Anne - hope the meeting goes well and that you're not so stressed by it all today. Come on here and we will relax you.  

Beachy - thanks sweetie.  

Coco - thank you so much my lovely and sending so many          to you. 

WW - thanks so much for the call     - have just about stopped blubbing now  - will go and work on my T outfit for the party  

LW, Kate and Sparkly - thanks for your messages too


----------



## Little Me

still in a sort of meeting but ****- y - WOW!!!!!!!!!!!! I am too all goosebumply, how utterly beautiful. RC, RH and RC Junior    

AOC- rest up now lovely,  

Hi Laura, heapy , Beachy coco and Mira


----------



## Malini

RC, RH and RuralChip - HURRAH!!  HURRAH! I am going out to prepare geraniums for overwintering, put away patio furniture (hangin' on for the last sun...it is over now!) and raking up leaves.  I will do it all with a spring in my autumnal step.     

And early too, well I never.

M xxx


----------



## Jumanji

Right ladies, I am just catching up on the last few pages and on anything else I happen to remember. Sorry for the rather inadequate personals  - it will just take a while for me to get back into the thread!!

Leola - please, please don't get too hung up on your AMH. It is still a very new test and plenty of ladies are successful both naturally and with IVF with less than stellar AMH. Many excellent clinics (including the ARGC which has the best success rates in the country) will not turn you away for having lower AMH. Also, I think there is a lot of confusion on the scales. 2 on the ng/ml scale is a perfectly normal AMH - see the links below.

http://www.repromedix.com/pdf/AMHbL17CF181.pdf

http://www.advancedfertility.com/amh-fertility-test.htm

Note that the second link makes it clear that AMH is not a test of egg quality.

On the pmol scale maybe it is lower than average for your age but what that really means is still open to interpretation - many women are shorter than average with no problems and presumably many are lower than average in terms of AMH, again with no problems. Please please don't let yourself get hung up on a single hormone result. I saw my sister do this with her FSH - it really is just a number. There have been loads of success stories with AMH much lower than yours and the fact that it is such a new test makes it doubly important that you don't place excessive emphasis on it. Have you noticed that a lot of ladies here who have low AMH as their only "problem" are primarily struggling with IF due to male factor issues? Miranda, Jal, Ladyverte, Tropifruiti and you - I often wonder how many of you would be here if it wasn't for the MF issues. I really do think that lower end AMH is probably more common and less of an issue than you might think. I do remember reading an article online from the ghastly Daily Mail in which some woman had had her AMH tested at 30 and it was really low so she prioritised having a child and there she was with baby. The usual Daily Mail warnings were trotted out about the perils of leaving it too late but the fact was that, despite this apparently low AMH score, she had no difficulty becoming pregnant naturally! Please please don't let yourself get eaten up by one result. 

Heapey - wishing you the best of luck for OTD on Saturday. Everything crossed for you.   I think with the caffeine 2 cups of tea a day is fine! Unless you take Zita literally, it isn't something you need to cut out completely. My sister waiting until the OTD blood test - no idea how she did it!!

RC - I am so pleased your scan went well today. It must have been so moving seeing that little heartbeat you had batlled so hard for. 

LW - how is it going for you too?

Nix - many congratulations on being PUPO! I am just loving the names and hope that all 3 are snuggling in really tight!  

SoBroodyAnna - I think you are amazing to have put your unhappy childhood behind you. So many people would have blamed it for everything wrong in their lives but you do seem to have got a great attitude and learned from what you went through. 

AnnaofC - such a fabulous crop; great news PUPO lady! And OTD on the day of our party has to be good!  

Popsi - I am truly gutted for you. This process sounds so hard. Please do hang in there - your baby is out there waiting for you. I am glad you had a meal out and wine - you deserve it! 

HunyB - sorry your internet is down; hope you are doing ok!!

Tropifruiti - I know it is a shame if the nurses are nice but if you are unhappy then definitely change clinic! You are the customer after all! and see what I have posted to Leola on AMH.

Mag - you are so right; you never know who has struggled with IF issues - I was at a dinner party a few weeks back and learned that one couple I knew there had had IUI. I didn't even know they had had any problems at all.

Wing Wing - hope you are doing ok. I am working with some Luxembourg lawyers today!!

Jerseyspuds - I won't be exactly glam for the party either so if you don't dress up then at least I'll have some company!

CocoRuby - I hope you are ok; how is treatment going? Apologies but I have lost track of where you are!! 

Sweetpea - I am glad you are pressing on; I'm not the best person to advise on clinics but hopefully someone else can advise. I don't understand the Swansea clinic thing - sounds bonkers to me!!

Driver - Sorry you are still feeling poorly when it's holiday time for you!! I hope you feel better now and have the most wonderful time!!

Malini - hello there. How is little Charlie? DP and I saw a chow puppy the other day - so very cute!

Sam22 - hope things are going well with your pregnancy.

AnneG - hello there sweetness!

Kate - sorry about the washing - men are just a bit pants at that type of thing! It always annoys me that on Thursday mornings I am always the one who has to strip the bed and put the sheets in the machine to leave fresh ones out for the cleaner to put on the bed. I know it is a small thing but DP NEVER does it and would happily just leave the old sheets on!

Beachy - hello! Hope you are enjoying your friend's little one!

Laura - hope you and the chippers manage to get some fresh air!

Pixie - how is the new job going?

Ally - well done on the weight loss! Glad you have some plans in place on next steps too! How is your dad?

Miranda - how could anyone foreget Girls' World?? Fabulous! Wonder if I can get one off ebay...

JoM - can't believe you are still waiting for your AMH results; that is just ridiculous! 

Purple - hello there!! 

Much love to everyone I have missed out - and I am conscious it is quite a few; I am just catching up!

Looking forward to our Christmas party so much! I still have to do the badges but will do so!!

DP painted eyes and a mouth on my bump yesterday with my outie as a nose!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rural Chick

LJ - if it would help I could do the badges as I'm still off work, but they wouldn't be at all artisitic. I am so worried that you are working so hard at the moment when you must be so tired with Junior - will you be able to take it easier soon? You always say such lovely things and offer such fab advice in your posts - I can't wait to meet you.


----------



## H&amp;P

RC & RH - so happy to read your news  

Anna - so sorry you had a painfull time at ET but so pleased you have 2 perfect embryos on board,   at DH's choice of names again  

Is there a stamping foot smiley? I want to come to the party  , I know I'm off on a fab holiday but so wanted to meet you all in person.

Phoning for a Dr's appointment for tomorrow morning to see if I can get some anti b's for my cough that is not getting any better


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver - thanks lovely   We want to meet you too but you not coming means we have to have another party in the new year     

I really hope the anti - bs work for you soon     . Your holiday will be lovely - just imagine all that lovely


----------



## AoC

Hope the anti-Bs help, Driver!

Ally, I meant to say I'm so glad your Dad is still improving.


----------



## Little Me

AM- Hope you feel better after getting some ab's - they should do the trick hun


----------



## Lilly7

Hooray RC and RH. What lovely news.   


I'm not sure what to think about this mornings appt. There was only 1 antral follicle on my right ovary this time (there were 2 on my last day 2) and maybe another on the left but the nurse couldn't be sure.  

Now just waiting till blood results are in at 2 to find out if we are going ahead or not. 

Has anyone else had just 1 antral follicle at baselines and still gone ahead?

Thank you all SOOooooo much for your nice words and support. 

More later,

Leola. x


----------



## Ourturn

Popsi - I am so sorry hun      hopefully you will be matched soon 

Anna - congrats on being PUPO and on the perfect embies! Sorry the et was so painful. I have to take diazapan prior to ec otherwise my cervix clamps shut   I agree, the internet cheapies aren't as sensitive as they claim to be, highly recommend First Response. 

Driver - sounds like you may have a chest infection, get well soon  

RC - congrats on the great scan!  Rural Chip...I love it! Have you told your mum?

Kate - I can sympathise. My dh has NEVER used the washing machine. We had an argument once, I went on srtike, and he ended up having to wear swimming trunks under his trousers as he had run out of clean underwear  

Leola -   My clinic do not look at antral follies at baseline...or at least I don't think they do? 

LJ - you need to TAKE IT EASY pregnant lady, you need your sleep!!!! 

Ally - well done on the weight loss! I really need to follow your example but I am struggliung to get motivated. Can't join the gym because of my long commute, but I am starting to go on more challenging walks with the dog, so hoping a brisk 45 min mostly up hill  walk will burn some calories! 

Anne - has jase had any luck with his search?

Pix - hope you are ok 

Heapey- I am holding my breath! 

Hi Malini, Nix, Zuri, Laura, Miranda, Purps, Beachgirl and anyone I've missed.

Nothing to report. Work is v busy. Looking foward to finishing work as today is my Friday!   Busy day planned tomorrow, will take dog out for 45 mins first thing, pick up mother (groan!), go to accupunture, have lunch, get hair cut, drop mum off, get food in, take dog for another walk then cook dinner. So I may not get online much! 

Anna x


----------



## Malini

Leola,

There is a lot of difference between one sonographer and the next.  I have had scans on the same day at two places - one NHS and one private - and had 1 and 2 at one place and 3 and 4 at the other ... go figure.  The opposite also happens that someone has high AFC and then low follicle recruitment.  It really isn't an exact science.

Hi SB.  Enjoy your busy day.

Hope you're so much better soon Driver.  The sun should do you a world of good.  We'll make RC do a full report on the party for you.

M xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Anna - 45 mins brisk walking is great exercise. I like to some imagery exercises when I am at the gym - just imagine the fat melting off me - gross I know! I also imagine that the exercise is making the blood rush to my ovaries but that one doesn't seem to be working   Have a lovely haircut xx

Laura and Wing - don't worry about me wasting away - I am 5'5" and was 11 stone a few weeks ago, it was definately time to address the situation before it got well and truly out of hand, I will NEVER be a waif, no chance I am afraid! 

Leola - I think you just have to go for it and see what the stim drugs do I am afraid. It is so annoying that there isn't really anything else that can tell you how you will respond.   

A xxxx


----------



## Little Me

Hi Anna- he had an interview last week so waiting to hear but he suspects he won't get it as they wanted someone very very flexible (in their words) and that wouldnt work for us cos of havign the boys at the weekends.
he was keen on another one but just heard back that his CV has been put on hold as they said he was over qualified cos of his management experience
SO.....one  more that he's waitring to hear on that he applied for today.  
I am starting to     now 

Hi Alls


----------



## Little Me

**** y - Purps sends her love and congrats


----------



## Lilly7

Just spoke with the consultant and my Oestrogen is too high (914) so will have to wait till January or Feb!    

I was on the Antagonist protocol for my cancelled cycle and my consultant has said that he will put me on the short protocol next time. I'm not clear on the difference or benefits of the short over the antagonist, does anyone know?

L. x


----------



## Little Me

Hi Leola- So sorry hun    
I have been on the antagonist protocol on cycle number 1 ...I think they are very similar..if not the same?
anyone?


----------



## AoC

So sorry, Leola.


----------



## Malini

That's disappointing. Sorry Leola.  Every clinic seems to call the same things by a slightly different name...can you describe what differences he explained to you. My e2 has been very high as well - although yours sounds like a cyst developed this cycle which is why nurse could only fine one antral ... it probably wasn't an antral.  The only thing that seemed to get it down has been drinking foul chinese herbs concocted for me by a herb man recommended by Ally.

Lj - I forgot to comment back to you, a chow chow puppy.  Well I am biased  .  Mine is 30kg now, so no longer so little but I love him no less.  Take care of you.

Ally - Oops forgot to answer you too.  Hmm Mr Wing.  Well you already know more than many doctors.  His scanning is good, no it is excellent.  I don't rate his herb concoctions and I find him to be an alarmist sometimes.  In terms of immunes, he know A LOT and seemed to explain things very clearly.  I'll use him for immunes, scanning and blood tests when I want/need one.  He also seemed to know a lot about DHEA and what type you should take in view of cortisol and DHEA readings. Does that help?  

The rain has literally rained on my raking parade ... got half of it done.  Hope that counts as my exercise.

M x


----------



## Rural Chick

Leola         I am so sorry for you and know exactly how you feel as this happened to me when I was at the ARGC. But at least they are waiting for you to have the best chance to give you your BFP, although I know that's the last thing it feels like at the moment. I'm not sure about the different protocols as I thought I was on an antagonist short protocol at the Lister     I shall go and see.

Anne - please can you say thanks to Purps for me sweetie   Really hope Jas finds something soon - he's doing really well to keep applying as it can be so soul destroying   

AOC - Mrs PUPO - how are you doing?  

Ally - come and stand next to me at the party if you want to feel like you're wasting away  

Malini -      at the report - and I'll have a camera - I can't remember the last time I went to a party and wasn't drinking     Raking is really good exercise, especially when it's windy  

AnnaSB - good luck with your Mum tomorrow - is that why you're having the acu  
I have decided that I shall have another private scan in 2 1/2 weeks time as my next NHS one is in 5 weeks and we can't wait that long to see Chip again. That will be about a week before my Mum's birthday so we shall send her a "Happy Birthday Grandma" birthday card from Chip with Chip's photo in. That way I'll be about 9 weeks and is closer to the 12 weeks when I wanted to tell her. I also think she'll like the card. She started chemo last Friday finally so is feeling pretty rough at the moment - they have decided it is inoperable ovarian that has spread to the kidneys, lung and breast. Reading between the lines it is a question of when rather than if - I just wish we had an idea of how long.  

My head hurts from all the       this morning, my eyes are all puffy and Rudolph would be proud of my nose, and I don't care. I'm so happy              

I've just read that back, and hope you all know that I mean about Chip and not my Mum    :


----------



## Little Me

........well, it's not a full time job but we've just won a smallish maintenance contract here so Jason will be doing some onsite and remote network support at a local company. Even when he gets full time work he'll be able to manage it      
A little good thing to happen on a rainy Thursday afternoon


----------



## Malini

woohoo Anne and Jas.  There's plenty of room in my world for little miracles.  Congrats.  Book that hotel girl and get yourselves to Prague


----------



## Rural Chick

Anne - that is fantastic news               for Jas and you  

Hear hear Malini


----------



## Little Me

It's not big ££££ girls BUT, a big confidence boost for my lovely hubby and a bit of £££ too   

it's p!ssing down here


----------



## beachgirl

Anne what fantastic news....you must be pleased, well done x

Just back from a walk with the LO...went out to try and get her to sleep and ended up talking to a neighbour for over an hour...ended up crying as she was asking about whether we were planning on having children so in the end I told her what we'd been through etc...we had a really good natter and she told me that her first born died aged 2 weeks due to heart problems..it's amazing how we don't open up to others but sometimes its just right to


----------



## Little Me

Ahhhh Beachy


----------



## Rural Chick

Beachy


----------



## Little Me

Heaps- AAAh hun, so very sorry. i am still gonna   for an overnight miracle


----------



## Miranda7

It's meant to be first morning urine this early Heaps! When I meant early testing I meant in the correct fashion, you!

Beachy  

RC -   for your mum.


----------



## Ourturn

Heaps - but you did not use FMU, so please do not give up hope yet     You need to use FMU this early, afternoon pee will be to diluted!

RC - so sorry about your Mum     I think the card is a wonderful idea, she will love it  

Beachey    

Anne - great news!  

Right need to finish a report so I can hit the road.

Anna x


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey - please wait for the HCG result sweetie - my FR test done 1 day before OTD with FMU was a really faint line, so please try to keep believing. Have some more            and         

Mir - thanks lovely    

AnnaSB - safe journey lovely - watch out for those other nutty drivers


----------



## Han72

Heya!

so much going on and my brain is fried so apologies to anyone I don't mention and for the inevitable spelling mistakes!

Heaps -     it ain't over til I start singing my girl!  The others are right , even with a fantastic super sensitive test like FR it really does need to be first thing in the morning, especially if you're stilll frinking the 3 litres of liquid as advised by the clinic. Stay     hon!

Rc - that is absolutely FANTASTIC news about your scan and that is a beautiful idea for your mama's birthday, bless her. Hugs for you RH the chipster and your mummy       

Loads of love to everyone else, sorry I can't stick around but I feel crampy so gonna go lie down

xxx


----------



## Ourturn

Nix - crampy is an excellent symptom! I am getting excited for you!


----------



## Rural Chick

Nix - crampy is great - Zippy, George and Bungle are all snugling into their rainbow home for the next 9 months. Have some           

AOC - I haven't forgotten you, I promise -            for you, Twit and [email protected]


----------



## AoC

Thanks RC!

Heaps, that sucks - but it ain't over until, lady.  Hang on in there for your HCG.        

WOO HOO Anne!  That's lovely!  I know it's only a little, but it all helps!  

 for you, Nix.  

Ah, beachy.    At the risk of using a cliche, it's good to talk.

RC, I can't tell you how sorry I am about your Mum.  We lost my Dad to bowel cancer in July 07.  But we had the most AMAZINGLY wonderful times together after we knew, and before he went.  And I do know what you mean about wanting to know.  Dad was given 6 months initially, and then it changed to 12.  I couldn't understand why I felt so angry about that, until I realised I'd built all my coping schemes around having him for 6 months more, and it felt like everything had changed.  Sound stupid and ungrateful, but we can't predict our emotions.        I think the scan and pic idea is wonderful. 

Not had a great day.  I'm very stressed and anxious at the mo.  I have to laugh, though, it's not about tx or ttc!  We've got some other stuff going on in our lives that's very scary and giving me little anxiety attacks.  And it's worse when I'm by myself, my mind starts making the problems bigger, you know?

On the plus side, the dietician I saw today was very helpful and reassuring about the wheat intolerance thing.  She's going to check up on whether my body's reaction to wheat could do nasty things to my immune system that might harm an embryo.  Until I know for sure, I'm doing my best to be wheat-free.

It was clear blue skies and bright sunshine this morning, but now it's spit-spattering with rain and the wind is chasing the copper leaves along the gleaming road.  It's rather nice, actually.  Especially by the fire.


----------



## Jumanji

Leola - sorry about your oestrogen; hang in there. 

Heapey - Miranda is the queen of peestick knowledge!  If it wasn't FMU you really cannot rely on it at this point - wait and see what happens; you are still a couple of days early! 

Nix - sounds promising!   

Malini - can't believe Charlie is 30lb!   This puppy was so cute - like a lion cub!!


----------



## Rural Hick

Rural Chick said:


> As for DP - perhaps RH will be able to shed a bit of light on that one  - I blame the Y chromosome personally  .


There are times when we men are distressed and need to do something to occupy ourselves. However, we recognise that whatever we say will create the wrong response so we say nothing or talk about something irrelevant. It isn't that we don't care,  but we have the wrong chromosome!  



AnnaofCumberland said:


> I think sometimes they think we're a bit like a brand new electronic gadget with lots of strange buttons and a manual in Japanese. And you know they NEVER read the manual.... (with apologies to RH and other lurking partners...)


We only read the manual when all else has failed!    Sometimes I wonder whether being able to take the batteries out would be a good idea.  



Rural Chick said:


> Heapey - please wait for the HCG result sweetie - my FR test done 1 day before OTD with FMU was a really faint line, so please try to keep believing.


So faint that you could hardly see it - but we willed it to be there and the next morning it was. Keep hoping.      

Thank you to everyone for their thoughts and wishes for Chip - I am so proud of  y and Chip.    

RH


----------



## Rural Chick

Sausage - am really sorry about the other things making you anxious - are you able to put it out of your mind for a bit each day to have Twit and [email protected] time     
The rain is lashing down on the windows - I hate it when it comes in at an angle - but the woodburner is glowing nicely and I feel like that cat that's got the cream curled up in front of it.

It would be nice to know if it were weeks, months or years Mum has left - I'm guessing that this will be our last Christmas together but no one has said. It would be nice to have an idea as to whether she will be here when Chip is born. I'm not always convinced that no news is good news, especially with this foul disease.    

Great news about the dietician - let's hope they can find some helpful information for you.  

RH is cooking me a curry - that's what I seem to be craving at the moment. Fortunately the week after next is National Curry week  - apologies in advance to Malini, WW, Anne, Kate and Purple and everyone going to the PR party who will be with me at the end of that week


----------



## Malini

I am half-Indian RC (and half-English), you'll never have to apologise to me about curry.  I eat it cold, for breakfast and just about whenever I can ... shame I am only mediocre at making them, plus side I am related to a large proportion of SW17, so just swing by when I need more for the freezer.  

RH - You made me cry.  You men!  

AOC - So sorry about anxiety.  It isn't nice.  That's possibly the understatement of the year.  

Beachey -  

Hiya Nix.  You relish that cramping!!!

LJ - He is a 30kg lion cub now!!!  Still very sweet despite his monster feet and big frown.

ASB- Drive safe luv and hope your manic day is good.

And to Heapey -     - I know I can't inspire you personally but I know 3 people at the ARGC in the last six months who got a negative that became a positive.  There is hope yet.  But it is hard to hang onto it,  



I am ironing sheets.  I know it is a little bit b4 you all come to stay but I thought I'd be organised.  Maybe I need to get a life.  

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini - OMG - I didn't want to cause you all this hassle    - I can bring a sleeping bag - please don't worry about ironing my sheets if you haven't yet. I have never ironed a sheet in my life   .

I love cold curry for breakfast as well - yummy. Our homemade one has lots of spinach in which is great for the folic acid TMI (and I like the fact it makes my poo go green )


----------



## Wing Wing

Hurrah for the RURALS!!! How is your face now RC? Can't believe the number of times you blubbed during our "happy and joyfull!!!" conversation!!!!

Managed to sneak on by staying in office until we have to go to the blo0dy Board dinner. Still, am STARVING so intend to eat loads!   

KATE, I am sure that your and my DH are the same or were seperated at birth as they have the same "Trouble Cycle". Everytime Scotty is in the sh1t with you, David is with me AND for the same things! I found his pile of dirty clothes on the floor so threw them in a cupboard and if he misses them, he will have to find them!!! Grrrrrrr!!!   

Any news on Cafe hon? Do hope you got a good nights sleep last night.

LEOLA -   . You must feel horrible and I am sorry that you have to delay but, trying to look on the bright side - you can at least enjoy Christmas eating and drinking! AoC (AKA Chopped liver   ) uttered some very wise word on the subject of DHs and DPs - basically they are THICK and don't understand but, if you speak very slowly and only use words containing a maximum of 2 syllabals, they sometimes get it!!! Seriously, you cannot afford to be subtle or even to expect him to guess that if you have water coming out of your eyes, it generally means you are upset (unless you are RC of course who just can't stop!!)

SIZZLER - I can't believe this but I had liver & sausage casserole for lunch! You are one wise bird when it comes to the male species!

LAURA - Did you manage to get the peas out today?

RC - am really sorry to hear about your mum honey. That is very tough on you. Think the card idea is just fabulous! It was great to talk earlier even if there was an awful lot of sniffing going on!!! 

LJ  - you are an inspiration! how do you do such brill posts? How did you get on with the Lux lawyers? Which firm? Don't suppose DP took a photo of the bump? Would LOVE you to post it on here!!! 

ALLY - am really glad to hear your Dad is doing so well. Oh, and you look suspiciously waif-like in your photo!!!

DRIVER  - feel better soon hon.

MALINI - can't believe Charlie is 30kg!!!!  He looks so cute and fluffy! Will we get to meet him? Would love to! Hope your Autumnal endeavours paid off.

ANNE - HURRAH FOR JASE      

HEAPS - just one word.....WAIT!!! Don't get down and despondent hon.   

NIX - 

Right, time to go stuff my face....

Love to you all - you wonderful women.

WW XXX


----------



## Malini

Too late RC    Ironed sheets are one of life's little pleasures...and I have TIME.  No hassle.  All visitors get the same treatment until my babies arrive and then my hosting with go out the window.  Hmm green poo, now that is TMI.  

WW - Sorry luv, but the fluffy one (that photo was from last May) is banished with dh for a boys' night, so they won't be at the flat (he snores so you'll be thankful of his absence).  The girls arriving on the Friday afternoon will likely get a look-in though.  Next time sweets.  He'd love to meet you and yours, as would I. Enjoy your dinner, shame you have to share it with them.

M xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hellooooo  

Feeling a ickle bit happier today and not quite so stressed. Still no sign of af think im on day 33, no idea if i had a peak as gave up testing on day 19 cos it was really p1ssing me off   

Wingwing - honestly hun what are they like    They need a good slap sometimes      Good for you chucking all his stuff in the wardrobe    Scottie is trying to redeem himself and has taken washing out, put a new load on, got tea in the oven and run a bath for me  

**** y woooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooo had to tell everyone this morning you had seen ickle chips heartbeart, made me go all all warm inside and goose bumpy at the same time    Such a great time for you sweetheart and im so so pleased for you and rh        PS i'll have a curry next thursday too     

Mallini please dont go to too much trouble hunny, i wouldnt mind if ur doggie was there, he can sleep with me      BTW hope u keep some frozen curries there cos i tend to get the munchies when i've a skinful    

Leola sorry about ur results hunny, but like everyone says, it's just another b.loody numbe like fsh makes me so angry this tx lark   number numbers always b.loody numbers    Listen hun no matter what your fsh results amh results are it really doesnt matter cos all it takes is 1 ickle eggie to make ur dreams come true     

Ally perhaps our af's are having their own party somewhere hun    

Hello sizzler hope ur getting plenty of rest now u pupo hunny      

Heapey good luck for the hcg tomoz u naughty girl testing early and in the middle of the day.       for you for tomorrow     

Nix pupo girl as well, hope ur not toooooo bored doing nowt        Keeping everyfink crossed for you petal    

Hello lj laura mir puprs tracey steph pixie driver beachy popsi annasob and everyone else.

AF must be due cos for the second or third     day running i reckon i need whats known as a "period poo"


----------



## Rural Hick

Malini said:


> dh for a boys' night, so they won't be at the flat (he snores so you'll be thankful of his absence)


We Men get a bad press!   Actually, the worst snorer was our cat, closely followed by the dog and RC, although I have to admit to having woken myself up with my snoring on occasions      

Thank you for having  y for the weekend friday night!

RH


----------



## LV.

Hello girls,

Just a real quickie to say hellloooooo and much love to you all. I'm not even managing to even skim read at the moment as I can't check at work and our house is still in kitchen fitting turmoil (roll on having some kind of order back in our house!) 

But I wanted to say hi and that you're in my thoughts. Big hugs for everyone and roll on PR party - whoop whoop!!!

LadyV xxx


----------



## sweetpea74

Evening ladies, and first of all wanted to say a big WOOHOO for your rural chip RC and RH, it really is fantastic news and i'm so happy for you both after all this time! Hey leola that's bloomin frustrating eh but I spose at least you've got christmas and new year to distract you first and then something to look forward to in 2010! Ahhh Heapey like everyone says it aint over til the lady sings so dont get too downhearted til you get the proper results back eh? I'm praying for good results for you..hey and thanks for the clinic tip malini, will get on the case 2moro, one positive is the liverpool clinic rang today to say the consultant was 'optimistic' about my case so all is not lost there! Anyway we shall see. I'm off now-i'm def getting rsi (as nix said) in my thumb from all this texting! Love and luck to us all..Night ladies x


----------



## Rural Chick

Sweatpea -       for Liverpool


----------



## AoC

My dears! Curry? I present to you... *drumroll*... my spice drawer:- http://annalouiselucia.com/blog/?p=631

RC, that's a really good idea. Stop stressing at all seems impossible, but I can set aside some time each day when I put it aside and make twit and [email protected] time. THANK YOU - that's a really good coping strategy, and it stops me feeling so guilty about being stressed. And re your Mum's prognosis, they really ought to be able to tell you something. People need to know, really. Knowing, in Dad's case, was just the best gift.  

LOL RH! And I agree, men do get a bad press. And the cat's the biggest snorer in our household, too!

Thanks Malini.  And I'm with RC - no ironed sheets here! Actually, the only thing I ever iron is my morris dancing dress. DH does his own shirts... But if you enjoy it you just go ahead. 

Oh God, now I'm Liver Sausage... And LOL @ your DP diagnosis... harsh, Wing Wing, harsh...ggg

When we came out of the clinic after ET, DH was asking about the scans if we get a BFP.

"You'll manage on your own, won't you?" he asked

"Uh, why?"

"Well, if I take time off from work that close to Christmas, I'll be persona non-grata..."

What I SHOULD have said was, "darling, which would you rather be persona non-grata with? Your work, or the woman who can lay her hands on your balls at a moment's notice?"

What I ACTUALLY said was, "I think you'll find they'll be fine with it. And we're going to stop this conversation now, before it turns into an argument."

LJ, I second WW's call for a pic!!!

OMG, Kate! Period poo!!! AHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAAAA!!! I'm usually constipated up to day 3, then have the runs for the next two days.... thought it was just me!

OOOH, was that an LV sighting??

*waving to sweetpea*

I'm feeling a bit better, in case you hadn't noticed.


----------



## Rural Chick

AOC - and its lovely to see              

I'm off to bed in a minute - have a monster headache from too much           

       to our PUPO ladies Heapey, Nix and Willow  

Popsi        

Thanks to everyone - you're the best


----------



## Rural Hick

AnnaofCumberland said:


> What I ACTUALLY said was, "I think you'll find they'll be fine with it. And we're going to stop this conversation now, before it turns into an argument."


Just what we men need - a firm steer! 

Very impressed on your curry drawer. **** y has a similar drawer that I am allowed to raid on occassion. 

RH


----------



## Lilly7

Thanks again for all the nice messages and words. xxxxxxx

AnnaOC: So sorry that you are feeling stressed and anxious. I know all too well about the mind elaborating on things.   Hoping that you feel more peaceful soon.  
I'm jealous that you have an open fire to sit by.  Did you manage to get the chimney mess all sorted? xxx
Thanks for the good tips about dealing with DP. I have given him a few instructions and have noticed that he does indeed seem quite relieved. xxx

Malini: Judging from your signature, there was a vast difference in your 2 AMH results!!! How did they explain that? Sadly I'm not based in London so it's a bit impractical to go down for a scan. What does Mr Wing do? Did you go just to get your AF count done?
Your amazing, how did you know it was a cyst! The same cyst was there on my last day 2 but wasn't a problem then. Apparently the excess estrogen could also be from the abandoned stims. 
Charlie looks gorgeous! What kind of pup is he? xxx

Ally: Thank you for the link. What a great idea to start that thread!  
I love the post about the woman who was given a 1% chance in the uk and went on to conceive twins in Dubai! xxx

Laurab: Thanks you. x It's very encouraging to know that your AMH was also 2 and that you now have the chippers! (Love the pea suits by the way. x)
Where did you have your treatment?

LittleJenny: Nice to see you back.   I'm glad that your deal is sorted and hope you have a chance to take things easier soon.  x
Thanks SO much for all the info. xxx The 2nd link comes up as cannot be found . . .
Unfortunately even without MF issues we would have needed IVF as I have blocked tubes and don't ovulate, but I do see your point that it could be more common and less of an issue than some would have us believe. xx (I love your expression of trotted out by the way!  )

RC: Thank you for your words.  Your right! PMA!!!! It only takes 1 ickle egg!  
How's your head now?
So sorry to hear about your mum   . I think the card sounds like a lovely idea. x

Heapy: sending    and    that it was just too early and that you have an overnight miracle.  

Wing Wing:   Wise words about DP's!    

Sweetpea:     for Liverpool! 

Hi Miranda, Sobroody, Anne G, and everyone else I've missed. xxxxx

I spoke with my consultant this afternoon and he was more positive / less negative that I anticipated. Actually, in a way I'm relieved to let my body have a proper break between the cancelled cycle and starting again . . and now I have the chance to have more acupuncture in between . . and as sweetpea pointed out, to enjoy all the yummy christmas food and drink on offer! . . . . . keeping a PMA and all that. 


Love Leola. x


----------



## tropifruiti

Just touching base. 
love to everyone especially all the PUPO ladies - you just have to keep hanging in there and believing .   

leola - you have asked loads of questions that are relevant to me so thank you. Thanks to everyone who has replied. 

Snowed under with work and doing speaking tests this week - all very dull and time consuming.
Thinking of you all - more personals when i get time 
Tropi


----------



## Lilly7

Did anyone see the Octomom documentary that was just on channel 4?


----------



## laurab

Leola - Ahhh I was menat to watch that... was it good? I went to Jinemed in Turkey, so did Mir.  I had a combination of stimming drugs which seemed to do the trick for me, went from averaging 2 eggs to get 7. Where are you being treated?

WW - Yes we made it out to twins club, Ed and BEth had great fun crawling up and down the corridor at full speed! Bless then not l been out for a week.

Heaps - I just echo what others have said.   for tom.

Anne - Great news.

AOC/Nix -ohhh how all them embies doing??

Beachy -  

Sorry thats all I can remember... been up since 5.30 and been college tonight.... shattered.

Love to you all.
Night night XXX


----------



## Lilly7

Laurab: It was quite a program! It's incredible that all the babies look so healthy and well, though I feel sorry for her autistic boy who has to deal with the constant noise. x
It was quite interesting and apart from all the Angelina Joliefying plastic surgery she's had, I have to say I didn't think she was as awful as the media make out.  

Jinemed seems to be the place to go! I'll have to look into it. What kind of cost is it for a whole treatment cycle with ICSI there? And accommodation? It seems that they are particularly good with "low responders" 

I'm being treated at Jessops ACU in Sheffield at the moment. x


----------



## laurab

Leola - All in (including food/ drugs/ flights etc) it was 4K, they don't charge extra for ICSI it comes with the package, that was 18 months ago though.  There is a Jinny thread... I'll find the link for you tom if you can't find it.  From my treatment in te UK it was a million time better. 

Heapey -  

Must go to bed! XX


----------



## popsi

Hi Ladies

sorry i have not posted ... want to say thank you for all your lovely good wishes ... a few messages

RC and RH... great great great news on your scan today, your post made me   with happiness for you, and RC i think the idea with the card for your Mum is lovely, hope she will be with you for a long time yet darling, its horrid  i know to think the alternative, i lost my Dad 9 years ago and I still feel sad everyday, hope you have a long time together too.. this little one with give your Mum the will to be strong, and a strong mind means a lot xxx 

anne... i know your going to cheltenham, well i have one recommendation honey, Flynns bistro is fab !!! the food is really lovely and the relaxed atmosphere and lovely service is fantastic xxx have a ball 

kate.. glad your feeling better darling xxx hows the kidnap plan coming   

ally.. glad your dad is getting a little better, thank you for being such a darling xxx 

leola.. sorry for your news honey xx

aofc... WOW love your spices honey... mm love tasty food xx

malini.. thank you so much for your   

now mind has gone to mush.. please know i luv you all and am sooooo gutted i cant come to the party it makes me    xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Popsi my kidnap plan is going fine hun dont you worry    I get the train to wales kidnap a certain lady and then the train down to london    Oh i do wish you were coming with us sweetheart       

Heapey         for tomorrow       for some good news for you darling     

Laura i would love to do a tandem cycle at the jinny but just aint got the dosh, rollover on lotto satday tho so think i mite give it a whirl    

**** y have i missed somot hun, what txt   was it the joke i sent you    my head is mush

Hiya sweetpea, tropi, luce, jomac, leola rh and everyone else.


----------



## lucky_mum

Hi all 

so sorry for being such a rubbish FFer for last couple of weeks, just been sooo busy and not getting as much sleep at the moment, am still exclusively BF - V on a growth spurt I think and has turned into a milk-monster! She is an absolute joy though, she is becoming more and more of a cheeky little character every day, am sooo happy and lucky to be her Mummy 

Won't even try to do personals for all, just wanted you all to know that I am still reading, and really looking forward to the PR do! (though have a few reservations/worries about how V will be, leaving her with Mum and DH for so long, as she is very resistant to taking (expressed) milk from a bottle at the moment - still have a bit of time to try to get on top of that one though!  ) can't wait to meet you all and dish out some big hugs! 

*Popsi *- so very sorry that it didn't work out this time   hope you can both have a wonderful Christmas and recharge your bateries full of hope for a wonderful year to come soon in 2010, when your dreams WILL come true   

*AOC * and *Nix* - congrats both on being PUPO!  fantastic news! hope the 2ww passes quickly and doesn't drive you too screwy!  when are your test dates?

*Laura* - hope you are all better and to see you soon! 

*Heapey *- hang in there - am  that you will get that BFP when you have your beta test    

*RC & RH* - yayyyyy little chip!  so, so pleased and happy for you both! your news made me  come join us on the PR bumps & babes thread too! http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=206722.new;topicseen#new so sorry to hear about your Mum, am sure your news will be the best tonic she could possibly have   

Hi to everyone else, sending lots of   

Lots of love to all xxx

P.S. will put up list but know it will be out of date and missing newbies - please let me know any errors or if I am missing anybody!


----------



## lucky_mum

*TEAM PR*   *PR Ladies awaiting next treatment:* *Ali27*
2nd IVF - Lister - due to start June 2009 *Almond*
2nd IVF - microdose flare - EC 10/08/09 - 7 eggs - ET ??/08/09 *Anna the third*
Planning 3rd IVF(?) - due to start ??/??/08*Bankie*
5th IVF - Lister - starting August 2009*Betty1*
looking into lowering FSH after BFN on 3rd IVF in August '07*Bonchance*5th IVF - due to start soon*CathB*
contemplating 4th IVF maybe on Short Protocol, or possibly donor eggs?*CPJ*
2nd IVF - Lister or Guys? - starting soon after BFN in September 2008*Jo McMillan*1st IVF with previous partner cancelled - now on DHEA & TTC naturally with new partner *Lola C*2nd cycle to start soon - 1st cycle was BFN in May 2008*MillyFlower*4th ICSI cycle - maybe at the Jinemed?*Sammiejr*1st IVF tested negative 20/02/08 - next appointment 29/04/08*Slycett*3rd IVF, this time with DE - Reprofit - booked for 29/03/10 *PR Ladies currently undergoing treatment:* *Team PR members currently on 2 week wait  :* *AnnaofCumberland*3rd IVF - Gateshead - October 2009 - LP - currently stimming - EC 09/11/09 - 9 eggs - 5 fertilised - 2 transferred 12/11/09 -testing ?//11/09 *Heapey*1st IVF - October 2009 - ARGC - currently stimming - 3 eggs - 2 embies transferred 02/11/09 - testing ??/11/09 *Nixf01 (Paris Nix)* 7th IVF/this time with IMSI in Paris & immunes via Dr Gorgy in London - currently stimming - EC 07/11/09 - 4 embies from 8 eggs - ET 10/11/09 - 3 transferred - testing ??/11/09 *Team PR members who need to update: * *Echappebelle*
7th IVF - SP - testing ??/11/08 - update required re result*Team PR members who have experienced a recent miscarriage or loss: * *Abdncarol* 1st IVF - Aberdeen - no heartbeat found 05/10/08 miscarried at 14 weeks  *Angel55*
3rd IVF - January '09 - tested positive 02/02/09 but bleeding then falling HCG levels 06/02/09  *Beachgirl*3rd IVF - tested positive 28/04/08 - no heart beat found 02/06/08 at 9w4d - Natural miscarriage 21/06/08 at 12 weeks  *Cath J* natural pg immediately after failed fertilisation on 4th IVF - biochemical/very early miscarriage  *Coco Ruby* 1st IVF - Lister - LP - 5 eggs/3 fertilised and transferred - tested positive by blood test 29/08/09 - scan 7 wk 1 days - slow heartbeat, grown only 1mm - followed by miscarriage *Elinor* 6th IVF - SP - January '09 - tested positive 07/02/09 but numbers went down  *Inconceivable* 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with own eggs) - Reprofit - tested positive 20/08/08 but biochemical  *Lincs Jax*8th IVF - June 2009 - biochemical pregnancy  *Mag108*  natural surprise! August 2009 - just before due to start 2nd IVF cycle - Lister - but levels failed to rise/waiting for miscarriage *PamLS* 3rd ICSI - Lister - April 2009 - 8 eggs, 2 embies transferred - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Peewee55* Natural surprise BFP just before starting pill to synchronise for 2nd IVF cycle (this time with DE) - problems identified by tests, termination late September 2009  *Pinkcarys*
2nd IVF - August 2009 - 3 positive tests but each fainter than the last with bleeding. Early miscarriage confirmed by clinic  *Rachel78* 3rd IVF - SP - February '09 - 3 eggs, 1 fertilised - tested positive but, early miscarriage at 5 weeks  *Rose39* 3rd ICSI - 6 eggs/3 embies - tested positive 13/04/09 but missed/mc & ERPC 16/05/09  *Sobroody1 (Anna) *
 natural surprise! while downregging for 3rd IVF - September 2009 - but miscarried 22/09/09 *Sonia7* 4th IVF/ICSI - Midland Fertility Clinic - 6 eggs, 3 fertilised - 2 heartbeats found at 6 week scan, but not there at 8 week scan  *Snic* 3rd IVF - tested positive 27/04/08 - miscarried at 6w  *Tracymohair* 3rd IVF/ICSI, this time with DE - July 2009 - tested positive 28/07/09 - first scan 18/08/09 - no heartbeat/collapsing sac seen  *Team PR members currently recovering from a negative or cancelled treatment cycle: * *AbbyCarter*
4th IVF - August 2008 - tested negative  *Alegria*3rd IVF - Lister - November '08 - SP - cancelled due to no response after 6 days of stims  *AlexG*1st IVF - 1 egg collected - abnormal fertilisation 11/03/08  *Ally1973*
3rd IVF - SP - Lister - cancelled due to no response  *Anne G*
2nd IVF - Jinemed - April '09 - EC 16/04/09 - 1 egg - failed fertilisation ^higme^ *Anna1973*1st IVF - Lister - EC 29/11/08 - no eggs retrieved  *BDP (Becca - Ally's sister)*2nd IVF - April '09 - cancelled due to no response *Bobbi3*
1st IVF - SP - Hammersmith - EC 12/12/08 - 1 egg - abnormal fertilisation  *Bunjy*4th IVF - Lister - July 2009 - tested negative  *Carole69*2nd/3rd ICSI - EC was 17/04/08 - tested BFN? (update required)  *ClaireP*4th ICSI - Lister - tested negative September '08  *Dimsum*4th ICSI - HMC, Qatar - April 2009 - tested negative 23/05/09  *Donkey*
4th IVF - June '09 - currently stimming - EC 30/06/09 - 3 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 17/07/09  *Driver 225*
2nd ICSI - SP - St. James - August/September 2009 - ET 12/09/09 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/10/09  *ElenaSch*3rd ICSI - Slovakia - March '08 - tested negative 14/03/08  *Elsbelle*1st IVF - cancelled due to no response 15/08/08  - considering using donor eggs at Serum, Athens *Emak*2nd IVF - July/August 2009 - 2 eggs collected/1 fertilised - tested negative 20/08/09  *Emmachoc*Second FET following 2nd IVF cycle (1st FET produced son - Hari) - June '09 - tested negative 06/07/09  *Fishface*2nd ICSI - tested negative 21/12/08  - follow up 29/01/09 *Jal*4th ICSI - Lister - October 2009 - tested negative 28/10/09  *Jan27 (Cheryl)*2nd ICSI at Lister - Feb '08 - cancelled due to no response - maybe Jinemed next?  *Jerseyspuds*1st IVF - Lister - April '09 - 3 eggs - ET 28/04/09 - started bleeding heavily day 12 of 2ww - tested negative 09/05/09  *Jnr*1st IVF - UCH London - 1 blastocyst transferred - tested negative April '08  *Kazzie40*3rd IVF - Jinemed - May 2009 - 1 egg/1 embie - tested negative  *Kiwigirl*1st IVF - NZ - cancelled due to poor response  - *Ladyverte*4th IVF/ICSI - Jinemed, Turkey - "Cetrotide before menses" protocol - June 2009 - 2 eggs/1 fertilised - tested negative 18/07/09  *Latestarter* 5th ICSI, this time tandem cycle with donor eggs - Jinemed/Dogus Cyprus - August 2009 - 1 OE embryo/3 donor egg embryos (+ 4 frosties) - tested negative  *Lilacbunnikins*1st IVF - Barts - June '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Lins1982*Diagnosed with POF - 1st IVF Jinemed, Turkey - September '08 - cancelled due to no response  *Littleareca*2nd ICSI - January 2009 - 1 egg transferred (plus 2 frosties) - tested negative 25/02/09  *Little M*5th ICSI - February 2009 - Lister - EC 23/02/09 - 2 eggs - failed fertilisation  *Malini*3rd IVF/ICSI - SP - ARGC - July 2009 - 1 embie - tested negative  *Merse1*FET - 13/03/08 - tested negative  scheduled to have endo op 13/06/08*Moth*1st ICSI - tested negative September '08  *Natasha6*3rd IVF - 2 embies transferred - tested negative 22/10/08  *Nova*3rd IVF (1st cycle cancelled as no response/2nd cycle no fertilisation) - Nurture - August '08 - cancelled due to poor response  *Paw*2nd IVF - UCH - tested negative 22/07/08  *Pesca*1st ICSI - July/August '08 - one egg - failed fertilisation  *Pixie75*2nd IVF - Jinemed - microflare protocol - 1 egg - 1 embie transferred - tested negative  *Purple72*4th IVF - Lister - June '09 - 5 eggs - 2 embies transferred 18/07/09 - AF arrived 26/07/09 - tested negative  *Rachel (Moderator)*Fresh treatment cycle at Ceram in April 2009 - tested negative 16/05/09  *Rupee100*3rd IVF/2nd with ICSI - Hammersmith - September '09 - cancelled due to runaway follicle  *Saffa77*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - EC 20/04/09 - no eggs collected, endometrioma found on only ovary  *Sammeee*
2nd IVF - SP - ET 14/09/09 - 1 embie transferred - tested negative 28/09/09  *Sheldon*2nd ICSI - LP - Norway - October 2008 - tested negative 05/11/08  *Shelly38*2nd IVF - Reprofit - October 2008 - cancelled due to no response  - booked for DE treatment August 2009*Silverglitter*2nd ICSI - LP - tested negative May '08  - follow up 27/06/08*Siheilwli*4th cycle - ICSI - tested negative 17/10/08  *SJC*4th cycle - SP - Lister - tested negative  *SpecialK*1st ICSI - EC 17/11/08 - 4 mature eggs - tested negative 02/12/08  *Sweetpea74*2nd IVF for surrogacy, this time with cousin - 4 eggs - 3 embies fertilised - cousin's ET of 1 remaining embie 25/09/09 - tested negative 09/10/09  *Swinny*3rd full cycle ICSI - June '09 - 2 eggs/2 embies - tested negative 03/07/09  *Swinz (SarahSwin)*2nd cycle - IVF - SP - 2 eggs collected - failed/abnormal fertilisation  *Terry*6th ICSI - SP - tested negative 28/05/08 - will try 7th cycle end June/start July 2008  *TracyM*3rd DIVF - July/August 2008 - tested negative  *Vonnie*3rd IVF - Royal Infirmary, Edinburgh - tested negative  *Wing Wing*3rd IVF - Luxembourg - September 2009 - currently stimming - EC 21/09/09 - one poor quality egg so no attempt made to fertlise  *Zuri*
FET after 1st IVF - 25/03/09 - 2 embies - tested negative 07/04/09  - going for tx again in March 2010 *PR Ladies who have decided to stop treatment/move on:* *Francie*Good Luck    *Lollipop (Gabrielle)*Good Luck    *PR Ladies undergoing Adoption process:* *Linziloo*Good Luck    *Popsi*Approved as adopter 07/07/09 -  - now awaiting matching *PR Ladies with bumps*   *Ali May*
 on 2nd IVF - tested positive 10/10/08 - first scan 30/10/08 *Babyspoons/Spoony*  on 2nd ICSI - June '09 - 11 eggs/5 embies - tested positive 20/07/09 - first scan 10/08/09 *Be Lucky (Bernie)*  natural surprise! February 2009 - and had been booked for DE at Reprofit April 2009 after 3 failed IVF/ICSIs - due ??/??/09 *Boppet*
 on 1st ICSI - Lister - 13 eggs (so technically not a PR in spite of lots of doom/gloom from previous doc, who gave donor egg speech!) - due ??/??/09*Bugle* 3rd ICSI - Jinemed - to try for sibling for Benjamin - August 2009 - tested positive 24/08/09 - first scan ??/08/09 *Button76*
 on 1st IVF - UCH - twins! due ??/??/09*Hayleigh*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2009 - assisted hatching - tested positive 29/03/09 - first scan 22/05/09*Hazelnut*  natural surprise! - April 2009 - while awaiting 1st IVF, after FSH of 38/AMH 0.71 - first scan ??/??/09*HunyB*
 on 1st ICSI - LP - Leeds - September 2009 - 4 eggs/2 fertilised -2 transferred - first scan ??/??/09*Jameson777*  on 2nd IVF, this time with ICSI - Hammersmith - 2 embies transferred - tested positive 25/08/08 - first scan 05/11/08 *Jeza* 3rd IVF - tested positive June 2009 - due ??/??/10 *Lightweight* on 3rd ICSI (this time tandem cycle OE/DE- September 2009 - Jinemed/Dogus - 3 embies transferred - 10 frosties) - first scan ??/??/09 *LittleJenny*  natural surprise! May 2009 - after miscarriage April 2009 (1st cycle in 2008 to retrieve eggs for freezing/future use retrieved 7 eggs, with 4 being quality enough for freezing) - first scan 28/05/09 - due 06/01/10*Minttuw*  on 5th ICSI, this time with DE - CRM - tested positive 30/07/08 - first scan 21/08/09 *Missyg*
 - natural surprise! on cycle after 1st IVF - Lister - EC 17/02/09 - no eggs collected - immunes with Dr Gorgy - next scan 04/06/09 *Nicki W*  - natural surprise! due 11/01/10 - also has  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF *Nikki2008*  after 5th ICSI - this time with donor sperm & polar body biopsy & immune tx with Dr Gorgy - IM - due ??/??/09 (4th ICSI - BFP - baby boy born too early at 20w - so sorry  ) *Rural Chick (& DH Rural Hick!) *  on 2nd IVF tandem OE/DE cycle at the Jinemed/Dogus - October 2009 - 3 blasts transferred (+ 3 frosties) - first scan 12/11/09 - 1 heartbeat - due ??/??/10*Sam22*  natural surprise! June 2009 after 1st IVF April '09 - Lister - was cancelled after no response, and having had no period for several months - immune tx with Dr Gorgy - due ??/??/10 *Suzie W*  on 2nd cycle - IVF - 4 eggs/4 fertilised - 1 blastocyst/1 morula - tested positive 13/05/09 - first scan 01/06/09 *Swoo*  on 3rd ICSI - SP - next scan 29/05/08 - due ??/??/08*Sunshine1977*  on 3rd ICSI - February 2008 - due 31/10/08 *When Will It Happen?*  on 1st ICSI - tested positive 10/07/08 - due ??/??/09/td]*PR Ladies with babies*   *Beans33*
 Stuart - born May 3rd 2008 - after 2nd IVF/ICSI - SP - July 2008 *Bugle*  Benjamin Oliver - born November 26th 2008 - after 2nd ICSI at Jinemed *Droogie (Heather)*
 Cole Dodds - born August 11th 2009 - after 2nd ICSI after TESA/TESE - Nurture Notts*TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969)*  Kate - born January 14th 2008 after 4th ICSI*TwiceBlessed (Previously EBW1969)*  Emily Joan Louise - born June 22nd 2009 after BFP naturally! - November 2008*Emmachoc*  Hari - born October 4th 2008 - after FET following 2nd IVF cycle*Jojotall*  Danny  Sophie born June 1st 2009 after 2nd IVF - Lister - LP*Juicy*  Edward - born May 9th 2009 - after 3rd IVF - Lister *Kitykat*
 - name TBC - born July 27th after 4th IVF - SP + immune tx - ARGC*Lainey-Lou*  Louisa Kate and  Cecily May born September 17th 2009 after 5th IVF - this time with DE - London/Cyprus - Feb 2009*Laurab*  Eddy Noah,  Cerys Mary and  Bethan Lilian Doris born December 16th 2008 
(triplets 33+1, all healthy  ) after 4th cycle, this time with ICSI - Jinemed*LittleJenny's sister, Kate*  Emily Megan and  Oliver William born November 20th 2008 after 1st IVF *Matchbox*  Luca - born February 11th 2009 - after 1st IVF June 2008 - LP - LWH *Miranda7*  Robert - born June 26th 2008 - after 3rd ICSI at Jinemed*Nicky W*  Emily Alice - born May 23rd 2008 after surprise natural BFP while d/regging for 4th IVF*Odette*  Jack born 25th April 2009 after 1st DE IVF (after 3 IVFs with OE) - July 2008 - Barcelona IVI - 8 frosties *Ophelia*  Izzy Francis Fox born August 10th 2009 - after 9th ICSI - Sweden *PaulB & his DW Jennig*  Caitlin Mary - born New Year's Day 2009 - surprise natural BFP April '08 after failed fertilisation on 2nd ICSI in Feb '08*Pin*  Olivia Jane - born November 30th 2007 after 1st IVF*Pin*  Niall Francis - born September 16th 2009 after a natural surprise BFP! *Roozie*  Emma,  Lucy and  Jake born January 29th 2008 
(triplets 32+6, all healthy  ) after 1st GIFT at UCH*Stephjoy*  Vivienne Laura Joy born June 23rd 2009 - after 1st DE ICSI (following 4 ICSIs/2 cancelled ICSIs/1 Natural IVF/ICSI with OE) - Reprofit - 1 frostie


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies and RH

Heapey             for today  

Steph - thank you so much for the list and that lovely new picture of gorgeous Vivvy. I am     to see where I am on the list now.  My EDD based on EC is 6/7/10 but I reckon Chip took time to decide where the best place to snuggle in was so the date will probably be slightly later. Can't wait to meet you    I have thought about that thread as well, but I'm conscious that when I'm back at work I can't post during the day so will probably not. 

Kate - the checkout one - I spat coffee at my mobile phone  

Popsi thanks lovely        have pm'd you. 

Laura - did you see the Enders last night - poor Tanya was giving Ian Beale a facial - I couldn't eat my curry at the bit - yuk yuk yuk.    

Leola - the Jinny thread is here - you may see a few people you recognise   http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=203929.525
I cannot recommend them enough - please feel free to pm me if there's anything you want to ask    

Tropi - speaking tests must be so dull   ours all have about three things they have prepared and when I ask them questions (I did a bit of French in my Engineering degree ) most of them say the same thing - it's amazing how many have a dog, cat and rabbit as pets    It's great when other people ask the same questions - that's what I love about this forum.

AOC - I love your curry drawer - I have a spice drawer in my cupboard - I might take a picture later - all mine are in alphabetical order (as are my CDs   ). How are you feeling today Mrs PUPO?

      
to Heapey, Nix and AOC.

WW - how was the dinner last night - I have emailed you something 

Love and        to all the lovely Team PR ladies

 sy  sy


----------



## AoC

Why thank you, RH!  I'm very proud of it, mostly because I inherited the passion from my Dad.    And LOL, yes, that was one of those firm steer moments.  He was very happy with that, when he was clearly starting to get bemused and irritated by the rest of the conversation...    I do so love that man.  

We have two fireplaces, Leola - the dining room one works fine, but it's the living room one that needs lining.  It IS lovely to have a fire... but no-one ever tells you it covers everything with dust!  And well done on your PMA!  It may mean you feel stronger and more emotionally ready next time, and that's all to the good.  

*waving to tropi*  

Kevin's a genius, Heapey - but he does have some strong views!  Is it a ground or air source heat pump your DH is after?  Because those things will seriously pay for themselves in a short time, and in the future they're going to be a godsend. And COOL at your home made concoctions... care to share any top recipes/blends

Hugs Popsi love.  I wish I could go to the party, too.  :-/

*waving to Kate*  I do have your name right, don't I, slycett??  I have an awful memory.

Glad you're okay, Steph - lovely to 'see' you and V!    I test on nov 27th.

LOL @ alphabetical order, RC!  I drive DH crazy because I want books shelved in order of size/colour/visual appearance, not author/order of publication... ggg

Oooh I'm sore this morning!   So I'm going to get washed and dressed and drive 20 miles to the M&S Penny Bazaar...  

Feels like  something's pressing/pulling on my laparoscopy scar.  IT'll just be bruising coming out.  I tell you, if Twit and [email protected] take, when they start growing and stretching things, my adhesions, cysts and scar tissue is going to make life very.... interesting.


----------



## Rural Chick

AnnaofCumberland said:


> Feels like something's pressing/pulling on my laparoscopy scar. IT'll just be bruising coming out. I tell you, if Twit and [email protected] take, when they start growing and stretching things, my adhesions, cysts and scar tissue is going to make life very.... interesting.


But so worthwhile     (and that's really good)

I'm with you on colours and size with books as well. Tallest on the left, smallest on the right. I hate it when I have a tall hardback and a short paperback by the same author - it drives me mad 

I'm getting worried about you and RH   - he is a Kevin fan as well - 7.00pm is More 4 time in our house although we have got to the stage now where we say - "oh, this is the one where....... and it takes much longer ...... and she gets pregnant ........ and it goes over budget". They have shown the Huf Haus one so many times recently even the crane driver shouldn't get lost again


----------



## AoC

I hated the Huff Haus, although I loved the couple.  My taste is more to the pele tower one... but yes!  Hardbacks not interspersed with paperbacks!!!

And yes, worthwhile.  I'm up for it.  All the way.  

Must dash.


----------



## Little Me

Morning all  

heaps- Thinking of you hun  

Malini-  

AM- How did the docs go love?  

Moring **** y & AOC


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning Anne sweetie   - how are you this Friday morning? Did you and Jas have a bit of a celebrate last night?

Driver - happy holidays lovely - we'll miss you, but I shall make notes at the party - don't you worry


----------



## beachgirl

Heapey    good luck for your bloods this morning


----------



## Little Me

Morning Beachy  

**** y - yep, we had tea out and they lost our order so we ended up waiting for about an hour for our food.....and got a tenner off as a result


----------



## Rural Chick

Good for you Anne  
Morning Beachy 

It's 2 weeks to the party


----------



## Malini

Morning gang,

You're all very chirpy this morning ... nice.

Heapey - THINKING OF YOU    

And AOC (great link!) and Nix - YOU TOO    

Leola - not amazing, just been around too long    Many good clinics aspirate a cyst before they will let you get going and/or wait for next cycle.  My two AMHs have been explained by the difference in lab, the latter was a much better one.  But it does go to show that you MUST not rely too heartily or heavily on any one result.  Don't fret about Mr Wing, he just does a good scan and I did look more closely at your post after and realised you were in Yorkshire and felt silly for mentioning him.  Ah my pup - he is a Chow Chow.  That pic was taken of him the week he arrived.  He's a lot bigger now but still the reason I get up in the morning (don't tell dh!).

RH - Oops, I was condemning Charlie the pup as the snorer, not dh.  But sometimes they do perform a dazzling duet  

Popsi - I wish you could come too.  No chance you could sneak on a cheap National Express bus, stay at mine and we'll cover you for dinner?  I, for one, would like to give you a hug in person. Here's another cyber one    I love Kate's plan.  

Steph - You're amazing with that list.  I feel badly that you are doing it with so much on your hands.  Does it involve any particularly clever IT skills or networking ones?  If not, I'd consider taking it off your hands if you'd like.  Vivvy is gorgeous!!

Anne - The money is appearing in dribs and drabs from all corners.  At this rate you two will be properly loaded on the quiet in no time.  Just remember I was your friend when it wasn't so plentifully in supply  

Hmmm houses, our cowshed planning application is being tossed about at the Park now, AGAIN.  Please, please give us permission so I can have one big dream on the road.  I like the Huff house - what with ironing sheets I am beginning to feel like the   on here    We'd like a heat source pump too (our neighbours have just put one in and it was fun to watch).  Kevin is also popular in our house but I hear your refrain RC all too clearly.

RC - I have been thinking loads about your mum.  Wish I knew what to write.  Love your idea about the card.  Hope the headache is gone.

Hi to Kate, Laura, Tropi, Sweetpea, WW, Mir, Beachy, Mag, Jo, Almond (come home I miss you), Purple and all the PR gang.  Need to get my morning show on the road.

M xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Malini - thanks lovely - will pm you in a moment  . Have decided that Chip will write Grandma a little letter as well to go in the card - but will have to leave that a few more days - the hormones still make me     at the slightest thing - I welled up at a cute kitten on the TV this morning


----------



## beachgirl

Good Morning Anne, RC and Malini...just off to see a friend and her baby who's 3 weeks old..haven't seen him yet so looking forward to a cuddle x


----------



## Rural Chick

Oh Beachy - have a lovely time.


----------



## mag108

..morning all. at home for a few hours writing and application for some training...I would just LOVE working from home I know I would but I would spend sooooooo much time on here toooooo.

Hey Anne: very pleased for jas.

Heapey:    for today, everything crossed for you hun

more laters....mustnt abouse the situation and I have bl***dy calls to make to get Dr G to anwer some Q's for me.........x


----------



## Little Me

Mornign Mags & Malini
xxxx


----------



## Lilly7

Heapy: Team PR is indeed fantastic! I'm so glad I found you all. 
Wishing you lots and lots of     and     for this mornings results. x

Laurab: That's amazing! Very good value when you compare to some of the top UK clinics. I've been looking them (Jinamed) up online and will make some inquiries. What were the main differences you found between the treatment here and over there? Thanks for all the info, and sorry for all the questions! xxx

Popsi: Thanks for your words.   
How are you doing now? x

RC: Thanks for the thread link. I would love to know more and have quite a few questions so if that's ok I will take up your offer PM you later. 
I also nearly vommited when poor Tanya was giving Ian a facial. And then when he lunged for her! YUK YUK YUK!!!!!!!

AnnaOC:     your way. Hope your feeling a bit better today. 

Malini: He's gorgeous! Doesn't he take a lot of brushing? I'm glad you mentioned MR Wing. All suggestions are helpful and you never know when in the future they may be helpful. My clinic haven't mentioned anything about aspirating the cyst! How do they do that? Is it necessary if the cyst isn't troublesome?

Did anyone see an article in the Sunday Observer a few weeks ago? with Dr Xiao-Ping Zhai? A friend told me about it and I found it online. Has anyone heard of or been to see her I wonder?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2009/oct/25/infertility-treatment-babies-doctor-zhai

Love to Slycett, Tropi, Anna G and everyone else. xxx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Rural Chick

Leola - do pop across and see us - there are a couple of other newbies on the thread at the moment, so everyone is learning together - I learnt most of my stuff about the Jinny from LW and am now trying to help others, which is such a lovely feeling. 
I can't believe Ian hadn't shaved either - I feel sick just thinking about it 

Mag - I can't even begin to think how I shall cope when I'm back at work - mind you, I might not care by then if I get caught on here - I bet it must be really hard to sack a pregnant lady deparatley looking for some reassurance on a website


----------



## Ocelot Cub

Just quickly.....

Leola - I go to Zhai - and so does Pix. She is good but of course there are no guarantees!! I am giving it a shot for a little longer, I have been seeing her since August. Works out at about £350 per month   (give or take) including fortnightly acu and all your herbs. Not cheap but I was desperate and wanted to see the best. She is a funny lady but  you get used to her and I quite like her now. She is not a touchy feely fluffy type of person, pretty straight and practical. My last acu was more of a therapist and I adored him but I gave it a good shot of over a year and nothing changed much so I move to Zhai.

Sam who has AMH of 0.1 and who is currently pregnant went to her.........so     

Good luck xxxx


----------



## Wing Wing

Hi Everyone.

Very quickly just want to wish everyone a nice weekend, to tell Kate that it was not the wardrobe I threw the clothes in, just a random cupboard so he will probably never find them and to say  to Heapy.

Hope to be able to catch up a bit more at weekend.

WW X


----------



## Malini

Morning Anne, Morning Mags, Morning Ally, Morning WW  

I've just answered your PM RC.  

Leola - I think a cyst will happily add all sorts of extra hormones to your system, and possibly suppress others from doing what they should do.  It is sort of a runaway follicle scenario.  This is my understanding and I am not qualified to have an opinion really.  From what I gather clinics want to be able to control your hormonal state and follicular development as much as they can.  This is why LP are popular for most IVF cases.  I know that at the UCH, ARGC and the clinic I plan to go to in the States, they all will aspirate a cyst before letting you proceed or wait for another month.  To aspirate, I believe it is like an EC and they use a dildocam with needle to 'pop' the cyst and drain it.  Again, I am not qualified for this opinion.  It would be interesting to hear your consultant's view on all of this.  Hope I've helped.

Malini xx


----------



## H&amp;P

all

Heapey -    for you today.

Anne - fab news about Jas, every little helps 

AOC - Hope things aren't stressing you too much, would a problem shared be a problem halved?

Nix - Hope you are doing ok on your 2WW, I thought you had written you were feeling [email protected] not crampy, had to raed again when I read the post underneath,  that crampy is a good sign for you and the musketeers.

Pix - Hope your 1st week at work has flown by and you are all settled in and happy with your move.

Sorry my head is mush and can't remember what else I was going to write

Been to Dr's and got a chest infection so now got antibiotics hoping they kick in quickly. Sorry I haven't been around much to offer you all the love and support you always offer me what with 12 hr days at work at the same time as this chest infection I have been wiped out. Only just started thinking about packing for holidays, went for eyebrows waxing on way back from Dr's and ended up crying in there when the lovely lady (who I have been going to for a few years but not really been much this year what with broken foot and then TX) wa asking about our hol and what we had been up to this year......

Anyway gonna love you and leave you for a couple of weeks, really hope you have a fab party on the 27th I will be having a cocktail and raising my glass to you all. If anyone has time I know a couple of you have my number please can you text me any major updates especially from our PUPO ladies


----------



## Malini

Happy Holidays Driver.  Feel better, enjoy that sun.  We will miss you but you NEED this break.

M xxx


----------



## AoC

Thanks Driver, but no, this isn't someting I would post on a public forum.  We'll get by.  

But, for now, after a morning on the phone trying to sort out a way forward, I am rebelling!!!  I am fed up with being cold, pained and worried.

This is now Twit and [email protected] time!  I'm now in bed, with netbook, two duvets, hot water bottle (on my feet, nowhere near my tummy), a tray of nibbles and drinks, and a stack of DVDs.  I am only stirring to go to the loo!

;-)


----------



## Rural Chick

AOC - now that is spot on - well done you - what DVDs have you got?  

Malini - thanks for your pm sweetie - am waiting to hear, but will see what we can do  
Great taste in choccies as well   

Driver      for you in        you and DH deserve it so much ENJOY xxxx

WW - I love you too   

Ally - hi sweetie really looking forward to meeting you soon.


----------



## AoC

First up is Chicago (I do love me a musical!).  But I have to download DVD software first...  Thanks RC.


----------



## laurab

Oh Anna that sounds fab... budge up I migh tjust squeeze in with you!

Driver - have a lovely holiday and hope that cough goes as soon a you get to the airport!  

Leola - Not forgotten you but only have a short window as the chipper asleep so will answer all your questions later... or in a bit if they are still asleep when I've done myjobs!  

Well girls its friday.... nearly time to pack up your pencil cases and head home for the weekend..... anyone doing something nice? Beachy... bet you have somehting fancy planned!


----------



## Rural Chick

A raunchy musical at that    

Heapey        for your results lovely

Laura - this weekend I'm getting my hair cut (but not coloured ) by my friend who has done it for years. When I asked her if she could cut it so that the grey didn't show too much she said she could give me a skin head         I might try and buy something else to wear for the party. The weather looks horrid so I'm glad I'm not going to be outside.


----------



## Little Me

Hi Laura- I'm off on a overnight hen night tomorrow in Cheltenham  
Tonight I might get some more     in as I've just had 2 peak days and am now on a high day on my monitor so I'll have all bases covered     
What u upto?
xxx


----------



## AoC

... all bases covered....      

Good luck, Anne!


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey - OMG      Did they say when they'd let you know?  
I'm going to look at those links - I love curry


----------



## Little Me

Oh Heaps- So so sorry


----------



## Rural Chick

Heapey                I'm so sorry - look after each other.


----------



## laurab

oH I'm so sorry pickle.  Its just not fair.


----------



## Jumanji

Heapey - I am very sorry.    However, please do not give up hope.  After all the doom and gloom and DE speech you responded to stims, you got embies and you got to the 2ww.  Even if this wasn't your time, it is not time to give up.  I hope you get lots of cuddles.


----------



## beachgirl

Heapey    so so sorry, big hugs x


----------



## Overthemoon

Oh Heapey, so so sorry my lovely. Please take plenty of time out to look after yourself and get your strength back. You got so far lovely and you've definitely got some good eggs there. Enjoy your curry and wine tonight and I hope you both have lots of tlc of the weekend.


----------



## AoC

Heapey I'm so sorry.                   

Thank you for the recipes - NOT teaching grandma to suck eggs - I hadn't heard of half of them.  I'm enthusiastic but ignorant...


----------



## H&amp;P

Heapey -   you and DH look after each other and snuggle up tight together this weekend.  

Anne - you beat me to the peak this month, mine went from low to high this morning, we started on the   on Wed  and I have an appointment tonight   and then lots of appointments on holiday, can't think of anywhere better to have my 2WW though I am not sticking to any of the usual rules and will be drinking copious amounts of alcohol, sunbathing and eating loads of scrummy (and unhealthy food), hey being good didn't work for us maybe being naughty will do the trick.

I now have purple toe nails  , shaved legs and bush (no waxing for me I'm too much of a wuss).....think I'm all ready to go......


----------



## Rural Chick

Driver  - lets hope you bring back extra baggage with you sweetie        Have a lovely time


----------



## Malini

Sorry Heapey.  It hurts so much, but unbelievably the pain gets easier to tolerate SLOWLY.     Take great care of you.  Your dh is very, very lucky to have you.  M xxx


----------



## Lilly7

Heapey: I'm so sorry to hear your news.  . 
It's all so unfair  
I'm sending you and DH lots of Love and Strength.


----------



## Ourturn

Heapey - I am so sorry, I really am gutted for you      But as LJ says you did so well this time so do not give up hope. Enjoy a VERY large glass of wine      

Driver - when do you go? Waxing your legs does not hurt honestly. I epliate mine. 

Evening everyone 

Got a fantastic set of cream/chrome pans from the aga shop. Should have been £160, got them for £70. Result! Pleased with the hair cut and accupuncture was relaxing. I really believe I would be on anti d's if it wasn't for accupunture. 

Missed the thing about octo mum last night, hope its repeated. Can't help thinking there's something not quite right with her head. How on earth can she possible care for 14 children properly? ie give them all enough 1-1 time? I think she should share some of those babies with us!  

Happy weekend everyone 

Anna x


----------



## Han72

Heapey hon     I'm so sorry honey 

xxx


----------



## popsi

just quickly as only just got in ...

Heapey.. i am so sorry honey, cuddles with DH and wine and curry sound like a good plan for tonight   .. bless you darling xx

no more personals till later off to get some food sorted before the rugby starts at 7.30pm

RC .. i did pm you back but not sure you had it as was doing it off my phone and it went kind of crazy   let me know if not will send again 

later ladies xx


----------



## shortie66

Hello ladies  

Heapey so sorry hunny       just not fair is it sweetheart       

**** y will try and put the joke on in a bit hunny, hows u and the hormones tonight        

Driver enjoy ur holiday sweetheart cos u soooooo deserve it, get a bit of sunshine a few drinkies and loads of lovely food inside you, oooo im getting all jealous, how bigs ur suitcase         

Annasob hmmmm must agree with u on the octomom, im thinking she's just a greedy beatch tho   

Anne have a lovely weekend at cheltenham petal (thats if ur able to walk properly by then  )      

Beachy yes hun bet u have something lovely planned for the weekend do share with us im jealous of all ur outings cos the furthest i ever go is merry hill    

Hello lighweight malini ally popsi wingwing littlejenny laura steph miranda tracey nix pixie purps annofc sam and everyone else   

Me and scottie were gonna go out 2nite but cant be **** d as the weather is sh1te so i've sent him the shop for a bottle o jd and were gonna have a curry instead, we sure know how to live it up     ANyone up for a party later


----------



## Miranda7

Oh Heapey, I'm so sorry. It's so dreadful to hear those words. And I was SO hopeful for you.

Big hugs.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Kate    you make me laugh....nothing at all planned this weekend...DH is decorating the kitchen and that's it before the mad times start...this weekend got nothing at all planned then every weekend till xmas I don't have a free friday, sat or sunday...


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi - hi lovely - no I didn't get it  - whenever's good for you   

Kate - sounds like a great evening to me - ideal preparation for parenthood     I might well be joining you later for a party.   Hormones still make me     at anything happy or sad - and have just yelled at poor RH who is cooking for me       

   to Beachy, Mir, Nix, AnnaSB, Leola and Malini


----------



## shortie66

**** y im loving ur ticker hunny cant wait to get one just it      poor rh but dont worry he's got the next 7 and half months to get used to it    

Beachy im decorating too hun     finishing stairs off and starting on lounge ohhhh the excitement is almost too much to cope with, think i may wee myself  

Hi mir looking forward to meeting you soon hunny


----------



## Spuds

Evening Girls

Heapey so sorry sweatheart - sending you loads of   

Popsi - I am truly gutted for you - I was so excited and sure this was your time - cuddle up and look after yourselves - I cant imagine how you are right now but hope you can give yourselves some time out and throw caution to the wind for a knees up over Christmas. Look forward to the brand new year and all the Spring will bring for you I'm sure - sending loads of love   xxxxxxx

Laura B - defo jeans  x

Sausage - I am so very proud of you my lovely - such a brave lady and look where you are now xxxx - many congratulations on being massively PUPO xxxxxxx

Nix - love your posts and so very pleased for you xxxxx

Sorry such a quick catch up   not been around - week from hell   - going for a big glass of wine in 10 mins !!!

Sending loads of love
Spuds
xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Spuds - hope the BOE haven't got you down too much        
Get yourself into that cat pose and [email protected] in their faces before you have that wine


----------



## shortie66

hello jersey hunny pie sorry u have had such a sh1te week      come join our party later and we'll get some practice in for 2 weeks today


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate - tell your joke


----------



## lucky_mum

Heapey - so, so sorry to read your news hon  - really wish it was different for you and that it had worked this time. Sending you huge   

Malini - oooh what a lovely offer, you are such a sweetheart!  I am just about keeping on top of it at moment but not sure for how much longer as am starting to do more work from home now. If you could PM me your email address maybe I could email you the word document that I use and you can see if you think it's too complicated or not?! 

Have a good weekend everybody   

P.S. RC - love the new ticker!


----------



## Rural Chick

Steph - thanks lovely - and it's all due to you


----------



## shortie66

Hey **** y u said it was all due to me     lol 

Gimme 5 mins hun i'll get it off me phone  

Hi steph vivvy is looking lovely and so are you


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate - some of it is too lovely


----------



## laurab

Evening girls,

Well I have done my jobs and now plonled on sofa with a nice Shiraz.  Tims friend is coming down from NOtts and they are heading out when I he gets here so I have the laptop and tv to myself!! Hoorah!

Pops/ Heaps - Hope you two have a big glasss of wine too.  

Leola - Right what I liked about Jinny.  I saw the professor and not some Jnr Dr throughout my treatment.  They were honest and open and discussed my treatment with me like i was an intelligent adult not a dimbat.  They saw me as often as I was needed to be seen, bloods and scans were daily the last few days so they got EC just right (not like my clinic where I had to fit in when there was a slot).  They really seem to care about getting you preg.  You pay a lump sum for the drugs and then they ive you what you need.... and I had alot.  I had a follow up consult with the professor after ET so no hanging around if things didn't work.  I was on holiday so wasn't stressed with work. Oh and mt EC was a dream.... just had my hand held and then next thing was waking up in my private room.  Didn't like the 4 hours enforced bedrest after transfer though and weeing in a bed pan!!


----------



## Rural Chick

Looks like it could be quite a party tonight      - Kate sweetie - pass the walnut whips


----------



## popsi

just popping into the party


----------



## AoC

Mash.  Thanks lovey.  

Starting a food and symptom diary for dietician today.  Methings I'm going to be putting 'wind' and 'constipation' down a lot!  Darned cyclogest.. 

On the plus side, DH is home.    Everything always seems better when I'm with him.


----------



## lucky_mum

Rural Chick said:


> Steph - thanks lovely - and it's all due to you


Aww!  am positive that's it's not *ALL* due to me!    I am sooooo glad that the Jinemed/Dogus worked their magic on you hon 

Laura - have fun!


----------



## Rural Chick

OMG - AOC - you've just made me       with that lovely comment about your DH.

Popsi - whehay - party time - methinks Kate's got lost again - she did it once before, remember.    RH has gone to bed - he's had a really busy week and that's before my hormones have a go at him.  
Either that or she's desparately scoffing the walnut whips so she doesn't have to pass them round


----------



## shortie66

I was in asda today with 2 full trollies of walnut whips and jd when a little old lady got behind me in the queue.
She only had a loaf of bread and a small carton of milk in her basket so i said
"is that all u've got to put through love?"
She replied "yes" smiling at me
So i did the decent thing and said
"if i were love, i'd fcuk off to another till, cos im gonna take ages"



There u go **** y   (im still here) though watching last episode of collision  

Hiya laura ooo pooter and tv to self how i envy you   scottie watches me like a hawk on here


----------



## popsi

LOL !! Kate what are you like with that Joke.. when i started reading it i was thinking WTF did you need 2 trollies for    ... please dont say what happens in collision i have watched it all week and now DH is watching the rugby so we have to skyplus it     
i dont believe scottie is watching you at all.. he is like my DH i bet and enjoys the peace lol
rc.. i have an orange and lemonade on my table just for you darling x
laura... yes i have a lovely cool drink by me honey xx hope your ok and sorry for speaking badly about SW's


----------



## veda

hello everybody. just popping in to catch up. 
rc/rh lovely to hear about chip. the scan sounds like it went so well and i dont blame you having a private scan in 2 weeks. there is nothing more reassuring than seeing your bubba bouncing around in there. i so look forward to your updates and was on tenterhooks until you posted ur result.

heapey and popsi    

driver have a great time on your hols. im only a week behind you and looking forward to slapping on the factor 30!

leola my fsh and amh are not to bad but am still a crap responder so dont think it makes all that much difference! i think it depends on the right protocol/drug regime. lets face it all of us that have all these tests and investigations put our faith in the drs to get the right combination and most of them are rushed/stressed and busy so its not always a good outcome. also assisted conception is a very new speciality and not a lot is known about how some times it works and sometimes it fails. i pray this will change in our fertility lifetime so we can have success.

i got my period today so feeling like crap.   another month (and probably perfectly good egg) wasted. ha maybe the maldives soothing water might be the thing for me.

v


----------



## Rural Chick

Veda - lovely - join us for the party - sounds like you could do with cheering up           Mind you, it looks like you'll be in the Maldives at just the right time for       xxxxx

Popsi - that joke is just so funny - I spat coffee onto my mobile when I got it - never though of protecting that from the Slycett jokes    . Thanks for the orange juice and lemonade - would you like another glass of wine my lovely?  

Kate - don't forget those walnut whips        

Laura  - are you partying too?


----------



## veda

Ha haE  so funny! Rc just what i need! More bms! Yes maybe the heat and humidity will put us in the mood and it will be at the right time. But been 3x before and still not worked 4 th time lucky??!!
Am totally knackered as finished nites monday then worked days wed thur fri and back tom. Our birthrate is up 7% this year so busy busy!
Least i should keep my job in the recession!

So much packing to do. 7 bikinis 4 1 week sound about right??

V


----------



## shortie66

Hey veda gotta be a try tho aye hunny         Would defo take more bikins sweetie, looks like you may not have enough there   Enjoy ur holiday luvvy     

Anyone want a jd and coke


----------



## Rural Chick

Veda sweetie   - perfect - bikinis take up so little room, a girl can never have too many.   
The nurses who did my scan and who were in the EPAU yesterdy were all gorgeous  - when I was     with happiness and explained it was because it had taken us so long and we never thought we'd get this far - they all hugged me and were so lovely. I feel so sad that it is the administration that gets so many people upset, me included, rather than the lovely staff.
I'm afraid I'm hanging my party shoes up and am off to bed - I'm such a wuz now   
Enjoy the party ladies - last one out don't forget to turn the lights off      

I want a walnut whip


----------



## laurab

Hello,

Sorry had to be polite for a while.  They out now... so whats happening?  I'm bit tipey already!  

Pops - Don't be daft, say what you like about SW makes no odds to me.  

Just gonna go grab my huge box of Thorntons chocs then I'll be back....


----------



## veda

My addiction is crisps! God i can packets of sweet thai chilli and never explode! Must be the salt.  Walnut whips yum tho.
Girls 4 those of us that feel we are climbing a big mountain i heard some good news this week. A friend ttc 4 12 years underwnt her final fet of last 2 frosties 5 yrs old finally got a bfp!! Im so happy 4 her. She said shes smiling everytime she pukes! So nice! 

Yes i should pack those extra bikinis. U can never be too prepared. All that blue sea to float in!
Need a super duper tidy of the ladygarden now! Oh dear i feel pain coming on.

Going to sleep now as got more deliverys tom! Bless them !

V


----------



## Pixie75

Hello Girls,

Heapey so sorry  - sending you lots of   

Popsi - I am so sorry hon  . I hope you and DH are OK.

Anna of C & Nix -Congratulations on being PUPO ladies  

RC: I was in  after reading your post. You and RH truly deserve this. 

Sorry for c.rap perso's but I have no chance of catching up with 20+ pages! 

Work is SO busy but I love it! The staff is fricking disorganised though  I was planning on monitoring everyone for a few weeks but couldn't wait and got the whip out today!   Boy they need a good kick up the  !! Because the owner has 3 kids and is hardly around they've been taking the pee all this time but it's time to work now  Timekeeping is a real issue, we are supposed to start at 9.15 but I was the only one turning up at 9.15 all week!  WTF?  Anyway, I guess there was a reason I was brought in, if all was Ok she wouldn't be headhunting would she!

I made the payment to the restaurant today and ordered all the drinks. They were a bit  when I said 6 people have cancelled but I did my typical PR talk and got out of paying anything extra  We can get there from 6pm and the dinner will be served at 7pm.

*Check list :*

*Do you all remember what food you've ordered or shall I bring a list with me on the night just in case?
*Have you sorted your secret santa gifts? (pls don't spend more than £10)
*LJ - Are you OK with the name tags?
*Dress code - dress as you wish/glam/casual however you feel comfortable. I'll dress up  

Date - We all know it, I won't repeat it just in case! 
Time - 6pm onwards
Venue - Digress 10 Beak Street London W1F 9RA
Telephone - 020 7437 0239

Love to you all

Pix xxxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Wooooohoooooooo pixie wixie i'll be there  hunny tho if u got any ideas for a secret santa pressie please feel free to pm me cos i am crap at buying pressies for peeps at the best of times    Wayta go girl u show em how its done, cheedy buggers turning up late   

Veda my addicition is defo walnut whips and jd   of which the jd is taking a right see to tonight     

Laura save me the cappuchino one please  

**** y i'll bring u a walnut whip hunny    Seeing neighbour bout train tickets tomoz so will txt you hunny


----------



## laurab

Oh Kate... I hate the coffe ones... yuk... will save em for you!

Can't wait for the get together.    Pix you havedone a grand ole job. XXX


----------



## shortie66

Ooooo laura yes please sweetie  

Hey ladies do we have an artist on the thread anywhere  

Our cafe gonna be called "feed me up scottie" and we are hoping to do a pic/word sign on the road. Want something similar to starship enterprise but made out of sausage and burgers/bacon     Can anyone tell im half p1ssed


----------



## Rural Chick

I struggled to see my lady garden when I went for my scan the other day    - still, at least I've got an excuse now  

I'm quite happy with crisps or chocolate - basically the more calories its got, the more I like it       

I also like a chunk of really socksy mature cheddar

Pix    - I knew you would be brilliant       . They must be so pleased you're sorting things out already    
Thank you so much for sorting everything out and for reminding me of all the things I've forgotten (Like buy a secret santa present ). It's probably worth bringing the list with you   Are you sure there isn't any extra to pay.   
Anyway, can I get you a drink - what would you like?

Kate - you are an angel - he can have my walnut whip    I hadn't guessed     

Laura - I like the coffee ones too - are there any other you don't like - I'm sure I can help  

Anyway, I really am going to bed now     See you lovely ladies tomorrow


----------



## laurab

I actually shock horror am not really a big choc girl.. more your savory.... oh I love me cheese!! The mouldier and smellier the better!    With Chocs its mainly the creams I like...I've eaten all the good ones now.


----------



## Pixie75

Kate - Don't stress out about the gift hon, it's about fun more than anything else.  

RC - Haven't got mine either yet!   I'll sort it out tomorrow. Thanks for offering to buy me a drink but I've already ordered 2 bottles of champers for myself   plus you've already paid the drinkers money - thanks though, it's very sweet of you.  

Laura -    

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab

I'm so sorry girls, can hardly keep eyes open... was up most of the night with Beth.   i'm gonna crash.

See you all in the morning.... enjoy your friday eve! 

XXX


----------



## shortie66

im still going, only get every other weekend off, and this is my weekend off so gotta make the most of it! 

Pix thanx hunny, just hope i dont make a giant boo boo and   myself wouldnt be the first time tho   

Am currently flitting between here and bejewled on ******** i am hooked on that b.loody game


----------



## Spuds

okey dokey 

guess who is back from the pub   

Spudulike 
xxxx


----------



## AoC

Ah, cheese... *drool*  I'm going to miss brie.  Actually a friend who has a little boy gave me a technique for brie craving.  She said, "oh, that's easy.  Every time you fancy some brie, just think:  mucus."  It really, really works....  

Aw, RC, I'd apologise for making you cry, but I'm fairly sure it doesn't take much effort at the mo...  

Pix, you'll do such a grand job of carrot and stick they'll be worshipping you before long, even if you do make them work harder!  

LOL Mash - good night??  

*Grumpy TMI Sorry-for-Myself Rant Alert (with apologies to our male readers)*

I'm fed up with hurting.    Yes, I know it's not much, but it's different pain to last time and it's irritating me, and not getting any better.  It hurts under my lap scar, just above my lady garden, and then that pain radiates down over my pubis.  Now I've got shooting pains in my hoo-ha, too.  I should like to register my official grumpiness about it.    

Thank you.

Carry on.


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning AOC - have your morning dose of         for Twit and [email protected] and         for you.  

I'm really sorry that you're hurting, but I really think it is good news.  

Spuds   - sorry we had all gone to bed my the time you came back   I remember spudulike restaurants - they were great.   

Kate   - hope the head is OK this morning!! I'll text you a bit later as I will need to change my time trains to be there for 6.00. I too will need to think about my secret santa present 

Laura, Popsi, Veda, Steph and Pix - thanks for your company at the party last night  

Heapey            hope you and DH looked after ech other last night and that copious wine was drunk  

Nix - are you OK lovely Mrs PUPO?         for George, Zippy and Bungle and         for you.  

I am feeling really nervous this morning. I am going to see a good friend from work this morning for coffee. I have not seen anyone from work since July so am feeling really apprehensive. I always think people think you are sciving if you have been signed off with depression, and whilst I know I'm not, it still doesn't stop me worrying. It's so silly, because she's lovely, but I still feel anxious. I'm sure once I'm there it'll be fine, but I've got real butterflies at the moment. 

Still, once I've had coffee we are going in to town to buy a secret santa present and a new bra -   that M and S have the necessary scaffolding in my size    Let's just hope I don't get them mixed up when I get home        

See you all later.

Love and         

**** sy xxxx


----------



## AoC

RC  - I know it'll be fine.  But I completely understand about the anxiety!  

Personally I don't think it's a good sign, but that's okay.  It's been like this since ET, so it's not going to be implantation.  I'm on a higher dose of cyclogest than I was last time, so that's probably the difference.  I'm sure it'll be alright.


----------



## Miranda7

Try to get the Ultimate Control or Total Control bra from M&S RC - they saved my bacon. No underwires, but hold you up and out, like Babs Windsor in Carry on Matron.

Don't worry about your mate thinking anything - I felt like that when I had a month off. If they know you well they won't question it. xxx


----------



## AoC

Okay, I give up.  I've been trying not to think about it.  

If I had a 4 cell and a 5 cell put back on Weds, after EC on Mon, when would I expect implantation??


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies 

aoc hunny i have seen something posted on this somwhere i'll have a look for ya


----------



## shortie66

Here it is sweetheart     

i found this, it may help the 2ww

For 3-Day Embryo Transfer:1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt… Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt….Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
8dpt…Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt…More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt…More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt…HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

For 5-Day Embryo Transfer:
-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
0dpt… Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt….Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt…Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt…More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt…More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt…HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## Overthemoon

Morning lovelies  

RC,  I got these lovely sleep bras from Carriwell which are more like support bandages across my cleavage, no straps, clips or underwires. I use them day and night although I don't need scaffolding so they might not be so good for you  . I hope you enjoy your coffee this morning, I'm sure it will be just fine. Are you going to tell her about Chip?

AnnaSausage, your embies can't even start to implant until they get at least to the blastocyst stage which is normally at least 5 days after EC. If the embies take a bit longer to get to blasts they will naturally implant later. Go and get your feet up lovely and snuggle up under a blanket and watch the autumnal leaves through the window today.     

Well done Pixie nohut, you'll be the CEO before too long!  

Looks like you all had a good party last night, Jersey, Kate, Popsi, Veda, Laura and RC, how are your heads this morning?  

LW x x x


----------



## shortie66

Morning lightweight  

Heads fine ta   been up since half eight have started decorating the lounge.  Tho have not got very far, been stripping windowcill since 9 this morning, the paint was all cracked on it, and to be honest im not suprised think there are about 15 coats of paint there   Got most of it so gonna have ago with a soft scourer  now see if i can shift the rest.  Scottie is not very happy cos curtains are gonna have to come down and i doubt they'll be back up tonight


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - I was about to say 6 days post ov (ec) and Kate's post has backed that up! Some ladies who get pg complain of pulling and streching pains from et onwards so I am feeling really optimistic on your behalf     
BTW - you can still have have brie whn pg, you just bake it!  

RC - I think mothercare have a better selection of maternity bras and bravisimo is supposed to be good too (I'm a 34 dd/e and keep meaning to get a fitting there) 
You have nothing to feel nervous about  

Pix - thanks so much for sorting everything out. You are a star!  

Re the secret santa are we doing a lucky dip? To ensure no one end up with the gift they bought we could always pass the gift down to our left or right? 

Morning everyone  

CD 54 today, did a hpt bfn (1st r no sign of af), temp raised no sign of af  If I take the day of ov as the day I had pink spotting then I am 12dpo today. 

Anna x


----------



## Overthemoon

Kate, I never want to strip paint ever again after 4 months of it here at this house. The paint underneath everywhere was bright green and over 100 years old so goodness knows what elements were in it. We still have plenty of painting to do but wanted to avoid chemicals in at least the first 12 weeks. Anyone know if it's alright to paint after 12 weeks?  Scottie will have to take you out for dinner tonight then so your neighbours don't get a full view of your TV and JD antics tonight in the absence of curtains.  

Anna, hang on in there, if you are 12DPO then it's early to test        

LW x x x


----------



## shortie66

OOooo annasob i hate doing hpt's    think im on day 34 or day 35 an i aint even gonna bother after last month  

LW scott take me to dinner         U must be joking more like a pizza and x factor    He defo wants curtains back up tonight and he says it'll be easy to do, so i said good if its so easy you can b.loody do it.  I mean its not as tho we live on a main road or anything, its the quietest little cul de sac ever     he's an ****


----------



## Donkey

Sorry for going awol but I've had a sh!t week and have been trying to sort myself out.

Apart from 2 nights at school until 8.00 and 9.30 the worst thing is that Bourn Hall (nhs cycle) have postponed my tx until the end of march (could be later depending on AF).  I've been        all week.  To cut a long story short their specific dates (which they didn;t tell us at the consultation) don't fit in with my LIT.  As they don't agree with the immune stuff they are being inflexible.  The nurse I spoke to said the Dr said he didn't know anything about the immune treatment which is ****** because we told him and he was very patronising and dismissive saying it was a load of rubbish.  They don't even give gestone!!!!

Any way we are goin ahead with the LIT on the 4th and then having another.  For those of you that know a bit about immunes my LAD B cell reading is so low, 9.2% when they should be above 50%, that I woud probably need another to get the levels up.  It's been so stressful sorting everything out.

It's so difficult sorting things out being at school.  As you all know they only really operate during office hours and DH does his best but he doesn't understand my body / cycle, doesn't ask the right questions and or understand the answers!!!!

DH and my parents think it's for the best as it gives me more time to get over my appendix as I still get twinges.  Can't change it so have to deal with it...

Anyway I've been skimming, sorry if I miss anything...

Love to AOC and Nix PUPO ladies  

Popsi I'm so, so sorry you must be devastated.  I   you find your little one soon  

RC lovely to hear the scan went so well.  So sorry to hear about your mum, you are being so strong, I don't know that I would be as brave as you    I'm sure she will love the card.

kate hope AF turns up soon   

Pixie thanks for the party details, can't wait to meet you all     Good to hear the job is going well, are you gald you made the move?

Heapey       Thinking of you

Right I'm off to sort out the fruit for my christmas cake now  

Lots of love
xxxxx


----------



## Ourturn

LW - are you past 12 weeks already? Do you have a bump? Have you had a 12 week scan?

Kate - don't know why I bothered...waste of a test! how long are your cycles normally? 

Donks   I thought the effects of LIT lasted 6-9 months? Will you really need another lot? Not sure whether I am going to tell my nhs consultant about my immune tests/treatment. When I mentioned it to him a while back his attitude was 'don't waste your money'  

x


----------



## shortie66

Ah donks so sorry sweetheart       Cant wait to meet you hunny we will have a ball and we will make u laugh ur ickle head off to make up for this sh1te week    

Annasob thats a tricky one for me to answer at the mo hun. Last cycle was somat like 62/63 days     Think it may have been cos i had steroid injections in my knees in september and i think they can affect the cycle.  No pint testing for me i gave up the peestick on day 19 when i was still on just high on the monitor  

This cill is taking bloody ages, yet another layer of stripper has just gone on 

Scottie gone to fetch his stock for the van, says he will bring something back for dinner, hope so cos im starving


----------



## Overthemoon

Ooh Kate, I wish we lived next door to each other. We could share the decorating and the bacon sarnies. I can't get enough of bacon! Have you got a hot air gun? It's much easier to strip the paint with one of those and a wall paper scraper and I actually enjoyed it until I was so sick of doing it almost everyday for 4 months when we first got this house. 

AnnaSB, another 2 1/2 weeks until 12 weeks, have a scan 3 weeks on Monday if I can wait that long. Still just the constipation bump and still no weight gain yet. 

Donkey, how frustrating for you but perhaps it is a good thing that you have more time to recover. You had such a terrible time of it last cycle with your appendix bursting as well. I'm not sure how it works with your immune treatment but why do they want to wait until March if you can have LIT next month? Can you not be flexible on the LIT treatment? My GP is prescribing crinone so perhaps you can get that from your GP if your clinic won't help?    

We've just picked a million cooking apples and the fridge in the barn is brimming and there's still loads more on the trees. Anyone want some apples? Anna, please can you suggest some recipes? We're sick of apple crumble!

LW x x x


----------



## Donkey

Thank you Anna, Kate and LW    The LIT tx is getting very booked up and they don't have a lot of space at the moment.  You should leave at least 2 weeks bewteen LIT and ET and the date they want me to start 23rd Nov doesn't allow for that.  I will retest and see if I need another LIT but I think I may well do as my levels are so low.  I know I mustn't stress, what will be will be but the clock is ticking  

Kate I am sure you will make me laugh my head off, you do on here      

LW a good excuse not to paint...I hope you are being spoilt rotten!!

Anna I'm not convinced it was a good idea to mention it, just make sure if you are having LIT that you find out exactly when they want you to start stimming so you can work out your dates and get your LIT booked. 

XX


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - does sound like the injections have extended your cycles. How are you knees now? 

LW - I would LOVE some of your apples. Shame we don't live close by. I'm in Shropshire, were are you? I have a fab recipe for an apple cake, will dig it out. Do you have a conventional oven or aga? 
Easy recipe with apples: 
Fry off some nice sausages, pork fillet medallions or pork chops. Set aside 
Add chunky apple slices and fry. Add a can of cider and some herbs (sage or thyme). Reduce by 2/3 ds. Add a carton of creme fraiche (I use 1/2 fat). Put your meat back in. heat through season and serve with some nice green veg and mash!  

Donkey - bummer!


----------



## Overthemoon

Donkey, try not to worry about the clock, easier said than done I know coming from miss impatience herself. Could you get an earlier appointment for LIT through a cancellation or perhaps another clinic (not sure where you are having it done or who even does in fact, sorry for my ignorance). I can't understand why your NHS clinic won't give you an alternative start date after 23rd Nov but before March, are they claiming to be booked up? Yes, I'm being spoiled rotten, but I always am here  

AnnaSB, I'm not far from Doncaster in a little village in a pink house. Not so easy to pick up apples for you though. We've filled 2 fridges now. What a delicious recipe, thank you. My mouth is watering  

x x x


----------



## AoC

I'd be making lots of apple sauce and freezing it. 

I think the reason for my crapness is revealed.  I think I have a UTI (haven't had one in decades, so not sure).  Sigh.

Thanks for the date reassurance, everyone.  That's what I thought, but then thought I might be crazy.


----------



## Overthemoon

Uh oh, poor you Sausage. Definitely feet up, warm water bottle , hot chocolate (inbetween cranberry juice and copious glasses of water) and lots of rest young lady.


----------



## Pixie75

I just got stung by a fricking wasp whilst picking medlar fruit in our garden    it really hurts


----------



## AoC

I don't know what to do.  I'm assuming it's a UTI, but why did I get one when I got two doses of anti-bs (suppository and injection) on Mon?  Clinic's not open, and it's not an emergency, so I don't want to call that number.  Nearest open pharmacy 20 miles away.

*beats head on desk*


----------



## Donkey

LW LIT appts are only done here at The Portland with Paul Armstrong and cancellations are like gold dust, I tried    Yes the NHS clinic are claiming to be booked up  
Glad you're being looked after well  

AOC I hope it's not a UTI  

Love to all
xx


----------



## Donkey

Pixie I left you off!!!!

Bad wasp      
xx


----------



## Han72

Hiya sorry to butt in and out like this but Anna hon, to me that's an emergency, you can't let it go on til Monday sweetie and don't forget the anti-b's can sometimes cause thrush, maybe it's that Get in there, lie and exaggerate the symptoms if you feel you have to but please don't suffer in silence!     

Pixie - sorry but PMSL at "fricking" Bloody wasp, did you get it?!     And what the bh is a medlar fruit when it's at 'ome 

Donkey  can't _believe _your doc is being such a total **** wipe! Do they not realise how time sensitive this is, how DARE they be so arrogant and high-handed!    I would print off a mountain of research and dump it on his desk and say read that before you try and tell me it's all rubbish!

Hey Kate - sorry AF's gone AWOL again  Where's Driver with her mad AF dances? She does great ones! Enjoy the decorating! Wot's Scottie bringing back? Ooh I could just do some fish and chips   

Sorry no more persos but trying to get off the pooter as the cramps are kinda well, crampy! I would love to say it's def a symptom (as well as the increased appetite) but it's quite possibly down to the 'roids and HCG booster jabs! Oh well  

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Pixie75

Anna - I'm with Nix hon - sorry just read back    

Nix - I'm a fruit bat so I love all types of fruit, even medlar which looks like dog's ar.se! 

my whole arm is starting to swell up    Not sure what to do   Hubby is at work today and I'm on my own. If I go to the walk in centre for this they'd probably laugh at me wouln't they   

Any ideas how to stop the swelling and the pain  

xxxx


----------



## shortie66

hello all  

Annasob knees not too bad thankfully get a twinge in my left one now and again but nothing like as bad as they were thankfully    

Nix scottie bought back kfc not my fave but i was starving    

Pixie oooo shove an ice cube on it hun i hate wasps nasty bleeders     

Sausage i would defo ring that number hunny or go to chemist see what they can give you    

Donks think i may have to come to your doc and give him a slap the horrible nasty man        

LW did have a hot air gun at my old house but got no idea where it is now.  All done now and i have started painting. Scottie has knocked the first of the wall lights off (yes knocked off  ) they were the horrible plaster type ones i hated them


----------



## mag108

..........ladies (and RH)

Heapey: I just wanted to say how sorry I am that this hasnt worked out for you this time. It's very hard to find soothing words to say and there is a lot to recover from but my thoughts are with you. And as others have said your tx went good this time

Driver: enjoy yer hols!

Kate: love your feed me up scottie its a brill idea!

AOC: S Sorry that you have pain and that you may have a UTI and hope you are getting some rest. ... UTI may be because of stress...and Nix is right, antib's do cause thrush which is connected to UTI's but yes, call NHS direct and try sort out some tx.


RC: hope your coffe went ok. I think it's fair enough you feel nervous but I am sure it will be fine

Pix and all the party girls...: I am a bit green cos I am not going...  (hope your sting is ok!, try NHS direct....tel them....

LW: hope all is well

Donkey: it's all so stressful isnt it! you poor thing! There is so much to do and when you add immunes in it just becomes a full time job trying to manage it all.
Do you have to go with bourn hall? (I have had to delay my 2nd IVF from Sept til Jan cos I got a nat bfp then sadly a m/c so I know how frustrating it is.) 

Having the laziest day ever before we go to a party. Finalyy got my m/c results back today after threatening to make a complaint (tests done on 30-09-09). It's a battle trying to get in touch with Dr T i Athens for LIT but I have booked uNK cell and saline hysterogram with Dr G in early Dec...for expediancy it's two on the one day. But I must admit to being a real chicken with internals so any tips on relaxation drugs welcome (sobroody ws it you who said diazapan (sp?)...)

I got a bit upset after a quick chat with Dr G. nothing to do with him. It's just that uNK call tests have to be done just before period but they like to do saline hysterogram AFTER a period in case there is a pregnancy...I then said 'well we are not TTC naturally at present because of recurrent m/c', and that upset me because it is the unspoken truth, but it's bizarre on some level to be 40yrs old and to be buying condoms when I want a baby.....

There is a real koan there. I want to ttc to get pg (but out of 40mths thats only happened 3 times and they all ended in m/c)...but another m/c would send me over the edge as well as ruin the nest IVF shot.....


To all you other PR girls hello, Mal, Anne, Mir, Stephjoy, Laura, Lj, LV, Jersey, Veda, Hunybe, Sweetpea, WW, Purps, Nix, Anna, Swinny and anyone else I havent mentioned


----------



## Overthemoon

AnneSausage,  not sure getting anti-b's is a good idea on your 2ww and the doc can only give you these or anti-inflams which is also not good on your 2ww. Try paracetamol and cranberry juice. Any fruit juice will help as it makes your urine more alkaline and the e-coli causing the infection love acidic conditions.

Pixie, definitely take some antihistamines. You can get them over the counter. Pesky wasp  

Mags honey, please be strong, you will get there and you're definitely on the right track. Hang on in there    

Well done Kate, you're a right soldier, I don't know what Scottie would do without you.  

Nix, ooh that sounds really promising      

Donkey, I would say keep trying for a cancellation but I know it's not possible to just hope on the offchance you get one when you need to plan so far ahead for a tx. How frustrating.  

LW x x x


----------



## Spuds

Oh Mag       I got weepy just from having to take the pill before my first treatment - all seems so bonkers doesnt it - hope you are enjoying your lazy day before the party - I knwo its hard but try and think bol*ocks tonight and let your hair down - sending you loads of    

Sausage - please please call and get yourself sorted before Monday - there's nothing worse than an agressive URI and you need to get it stopped pronto lovey - you dont need to suffer it   

Nix - 

RC - Morning  xx I had far too much to drink - battle with DH as the wine was £4.80 a glass and Ive spent all my money for the month - and some of ours and think I was probably taking the p*ss ordering it but had such a sh*t week I thought I deserved it even if my bank balance and our joint one and my hubands probably thought differently - oops  

Night in with the girls tonight and X factor - DH off with the boys - will do him the world of good to be away from me for 24 hours - and probably save him some money too  

Have a good one girls

Loads of Love
Spuds
xxxxx


----------



## mag108

Thanks spuds and LW
Spuds: you are right, good for you for letting your hair down!


----------



## AoC

I cracked, and called the clinic out of hours number.  They said get some anti-bs, I asked if it could wait till Monday, and they said nooooooo.  So I called out of hours GP, they called back, DH drove me to the treatment centre, and we're back now with anti-bs.  I kind of agree with you, LW, but I need to suck it up and obey the medicos, I think.    do, really, just want to feel better now.

Sorry for rubbish personals.  I know tha tMags needs a hug       because yes, it is horrible and counter-intuitive to be using contraception whenyou want a baby.  Sucks.

Spuds, glad you enjoyed it.  In the future: cheaper wine.  

Going to loo, bed, then up to zap a curry (I NEVER eat ready meals!!!  ) and laugh at X-factor.  I can't believe I'm watching it, but DH is addicted.  Still peeved the best singer of hte bunch was kicked out last week.  

Thank you all SO MUCH for the advice and support.  Love you ladies.


----------



## Rural Chick

Evening lovely ladies  

AOC - really sorry about the UTI - but glad you've got the A-Bs now. Have you got lots of cranberry in as well? Hope you having good T and T time as I am writing this    Not all embies will implant on an exact day either - I am convinced Chip took longer as my HCG was comparitively low to others on 15 dpo. Anyway        for Twit and [email protected] and         for you   

Mir - total supports are exactly what I've got now    They are 10 inches bigger in the back and 2 cup sizes smaller   than my Rigby and Peller bras     and are what I would call functional!!! Having said that, they do the job, are much cheaper and can go in the washing machine 

Kate sweetie - thanks for the help with the tickets    - just to let you know I can get them for £44 via the trainline. Hope the decorating went well and that Scottie helped in the end - he's not been in your good books today, has he - first lazy monkey in your text and now   

AnnaSB - I wish I could help with your suggestions about your cycle at the moment - I'm guessing it's still settling down, but that doesn't help you, does it.     
Mothercare bras only go to a G cup  and I like someone to fit my bras for me as there is a lot to support and I want to make sure they are OK which is why I can't buy bravissimo    I guess I'm just a fussy cow really    

Donkey - OMG sweetie, I am so sorry      but - it means that you can do it during the Easter holidays and the summer term is always slightly easier once the exams start for when you are first pg. And you'll have the whole summer holidays to throw up, by which time you'll be in your second tri so will have stopped. And, you'll be going on maternity leave probably after October half term, which means there's no point giving you much to do in the first half term as you'll only have to hand it all over anyway.         I'm sorry they are so negative about the immunes though. I have a frind who is at MFS and they are similar.  

Did you get your fruit sorted for your cake? Can't wait to meet you at the party   

Pix - how is your arm now? I wish wasps died when they stung - I hate them      The wasp sting contains an alkali so you can neutralise it with an acid such as vinegar or lemon, although I always use something from Boots . I love medlars - and the description of them made me          Mum made some medlar jelly once which we then ate everyday for what seemed like years to finish it   

Nix - have some         for George, Zippy and Bungle and         for you   

Mag          I felt like that when I had to take the pill before my tx at the Lister - I kept wanting to flush it down the loo. I was told if you relaxed your jaw by opening your mouth for anything internal it helps, but I think I am quite fortunate in that the only pain I ever really felt was when I had my HSG done. The ARGC described me as "Easy"      

Hope you have a lovely time at the party - boogy on down  

Spuds - oh a lovely girly night in - I have to say, my girly weekend last weeekend did me and poor RH the world of good - he got a break from my hormones and I got to watch SCD and X factor.  . £4.80 a glass - It makes me so cross when they wack the prices up so much. Still, I bought RH a beer for £10  at the airport when I first saw him in the middle of my tx - sometimes you have no choice, which is clearly what happened to you yesterday   

LW - hope you are feeling well lovely - do you have a name for your Chip? I love the name carriwell for a bra maker   How are you feeling - still loving bacon   We still haven't told anyone apart from my GP, mental health nurse and everyone who reads my ticker on FF and will only tell my Mum and immediate family on Mum's birthday after my 9 week scan. We are waiting til Christmas when I'll be 12 weeks before we tell anyone else.

Thanks to you all for your good wishes about this morning - you were right, of course, I didn't need to be anxious and had a lovely time. I did       a few times (due to my hormones) but at least that's also consistent with the depression. I hope to go and see her again in a fortnight when there'll be another friend there as well. It's a small step in the right direction.

Oh, and I've brought my secret santa stuff     and will be wearing black velvet trousers (elasticated waist ) and gold top (baggy) - unless I buy another one in the meantime . Frock is going back.

Right, Strictly followed by X factor. I reckon Jade and Ian's tango will be A MA ZING tonight DAHRLINGS
And I reckon Jedward will be safe as well.

See you all later  lots of love and     

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Rural Chick said:


> Right, Strictly followed by X factor. I reckon Jade and Ian's tango will be A MA ZING tonight DAHRLINGS
> And I reckon Jedward will be safe as well.
> sy  sy xxxx


Shows how much I know, doesn't it


----------



## Miranda7

RC - agreed! Mothercare are rubbish for the larger lady! My local one 'fitted' me in... a hammock I think. It was certainly no good for a hammock made for two.

Mag, sweetheart... I wouldn't do the condoms, simply because they make you feel dreadful. After all, if it's a strong embryo they can cope with anything, as a childhood friend, pregnant with her fourth and using heroin, kindly showed me.  

God, I can't WAIT to see you all and do some massive hugs. I have a feeling I might have to investigate waterproof mascara, if only for the laughs!

Smooches, y'all.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Mir - OMG - do I have to do make up as well


----------



## Malini

No RC you don't have to bc you'll have that pregnancy glow (or maybe it is a veil of tears  ) xxx


----------



## Miranda7

Depends - if I was a dusky maiden I maybe wouldn't. But I'm a pale rat with blonde lashes. I dye my eyebrows dark and my hair, now it's old and grey, blonde. How daft!


----------



## AoC

I think I missed giving Donkey hugs...      

RC, why don't you go to a Bravissimo shop and get them to fit you?  They do it the same way R&P do, and they're fab.


----------



## shortie66

Hey mir me too hunny      Hair highlighted blonde brows and lashes tinted cos they are so light u cant see em    

**** y hey hunny look at you got ya outfit sorted already    Havent got a clue what im gonna wear whatever fits i suppose    

Sausage glad u got somat to help petal, and u havent cracked hun, u have been sensible cos if u do have a uti and it isnt treated it can spread to the kidneys and that is not nice at all, in fact its even more painful.  Enjoy ur rest tonight sweetheart    

Mags        sweetie, are u coming to party    Hope u are petal   

Jersey im up for another party tonight hun   tho no idea how long i'll last cos im pooped.   

Pizza ordered, lager shandy ready, and here comes harry hill


----------



## mag108

ladies I am out tonight, 50th party and staying with friends so we can both get nicely tiddly...(usually one of us has to drive) so I wont be joining the party (kate have a jd for me)....
I fell like a slug, been indoors allday (apart from supermarket) it feels like the middle of the night!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rural Hick

Lightweight said:


> The paint underneath everywhere was bright green and over 100 years old so goodness knows what elements were in it. We still have plenty of painting to do but wanted to avoid chemicals in at least the first 12 weeks. Anyone know if it's alright to paint after 12 weeks?


LW

Sorry to be the voice of doom, but you need to be very very careful! Old paint, particularly pre-WW2 has a very high lead content which is bad for you and even worse for your precious cargo. The only way to safely remove it is to chemical strip it - do not under any circumstances use a hot air gun as this vapourises the lead meaning that you absorb it very quickly into your blood stream. If you want to know the effects of lead poisoning then I am a walking example ....... 

Pixie - hope that the wasp sting has soothed and that your DH is looking after you. They are strangely useless, seemingly purposeless, creatures .......  

AOC - hope that the meds are beginning to improve things for you. Access to medical services is one of the downsides of living the rural dream.

Heapey - sorry to hear of your BFN. I'm sure that when you can get yourself back together you will be able to move forward and your dream will come true. Good luck.

Apologies to all that I've missed out, but I need to keep looking after RC whose strictly fix is about to end.   

RH


----------



## Lilly7

Evening everyone,  

Ally: It was certainly a glowing advertisement that Zhai got in the guardian! I even considered traveling down to see her, but then came to my senses at the thought of the stress of traveling down twice a month as well as the expense. 
Does she have a long waiting list? How long was Sam seeing her for before her BFP? I hope it goes well for you.    

Malini: Thanks for the info re cysts. do you know if they aspirate a cyst immedietly before treatment? Or should it be done a while before? I will ask my consultant about it as he has never mentioned. 
xxx

Laurab: Thanks SO much for all the Jinemed info.  DP and I are now seriously considering it as our next step. I called yesterday morning to find out if they would be willing to treat me and they asked me to send an email with my test results and an overview of my Gynae history. I'm now waiting to hear back from them. I'm a bit nervous about what they will say.     
Your EC experience sounds so much nicer than some.  
Do you mind me asking what kind of protocol they used for you? Was it very different to what you had over here? And did you have to ask to see the Prof? Or does that automatically happen?
4 hours enforced bed rest and weeing in a bed pan!!!!   Gosh!  

RC: As Anna said, Bravissimo are fab!

AnnaOC: I hope your UTI gets better soon. 

Donkey: So sorry  to hear you've been postponed.    


Love to everyone. xxx


----------



## AoC

I love antibiotics.  

I also feel like an idiot, because I'd say that 70% of the pain I was experiencing wasn't related to EC/ET, because now the anti-bs are taking effect it's almost gone.  I can bend in the middle without making strangled noises!  Dumkopf.  I just remember having pains for a week after EC last time, so....  Never mind.  At least we're on top of it now.      

Pix, I forgot to say OW for the wasp sting.    

But I have to admit to liking wasps.  They're organised, fiercely protective, technically skilled and build the most beautiful structures....   I'll shut up now, so everyone can blow raspberries at me.  ggg

Thanks RH.    You're right about the rural thang.  For a while we thought we'd have to take a 60 mile round trip to see a doc and get meds.  Luckily we just had to go to the next but one market town, because they caught the duty OOH doc before he went.

OTOH, we got to visit the community hosp, which is a 19thC workhouse with gorgeous views of hte lakeland fells.  So there are upsides.  ggg

Thanks Leola.  I'm hoping all your options get much clearer for you soon.  

Going to bed.


----------



## shortie66

Glad ur feeling better aofc    

Leola hi hunny    

I have got the most horrific belly pains ever   and poor scottie is having to cover his face with the pillow


----------



## Lilly7

Hi Slycett, Sorry you have belly ache.   Poor Scottie!


----------



## Rural Chick

Night AOC - sleep tight . Glad you are feeling better   I will go and a visit a Bravissimo shop now I have found the "our shops" tags on their website following your post - I always thought they were only web based    

Leola - the protocol you are put on will depend on what information you give them. I had a slightly different one to my previous tx at the Lister. I had all my injections done for me twice a day by the nurses in the hospital as I am a needle phobic and was by myself - they were brilliant. If you can't see the prof, Dr Munip is lovely - really good sonographer (and very gentle IYKWIM),excellent English and a real sweetie.

LW - thanks for the carriwell tip - they have some great stuff on there, thanks 
Mag - hope you have a great time at your party  

Mir - my hair will be lovely and grey as I am supposed to be having it coloured tomorrow but am waiting til after Christmas - if anything, I should lighten my eye brows as my original dark hair has got lighter due to highlights and grey. Still, as Malini says, I shall have a veil of tears so it won't matter  

Kate - sorry about your tummy - did Scottie bring back a curry flavoured pizza?    

I see Danni and Louis had swapped seats again this week - not sure any of them really have the X-factor though. I'm a celeb starts tomorrow   (I'm really sad, I know )

Night night lovely ladies

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## popsi

just passing through.... but drunk lol... love to you all, sorry i not gonna attempt personals tonight just sending love xxxx


----------



## Rural Chick

Popsi


----------



## popsi

rc... thank you honey .. you are so kind. we will meet up one day your not too far away from us xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hey pops u switching between here and ******** too hunny      Think the next meet should be in wales around springtime, i might get to make one of my dreams come true  

**** y no hun we ordered pizza hut instead   dont worry petal i'll be watchin im a celeb with ya    

Leola hmmmm poor scottie indeed   just call it a case of getting my own back


----------



## popsi

kate.. yes switching some shape lol... would love a meeting here honey lol.. whats your dream darling, oohhh i'm a celeb.. i love that programme lol ... cant wait.. any reality tv i am there


----------



## Rural Chick

I'm up for a Wales meet  - we could have a St David's day meet and all wear daffodils and leeks    . I hope Katie Price gets to do all the really really really horrid bushtucker trials


----------



## popsi

I agree RC... i hope KP never gets in there and if she does leaves the next day.. i really dont like her at all.... sorry she is terrible


woo hooo we are rocking the stereophonics in this house lol.. to much wine me thinks


----------



## shortie66

popsi i wanna feed a newborn lamb hunny   i love sheep and have a display cabinet full of silly ones. I would have a real one if scott would let me  

**** y yep agree on the wales meet    still making my kidnap plan to get popsi down down to london with me   

Im with u both on katie price aka jordan aka plastic horrible ugly nasty bimbo head, cant stand her


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate sweetie - I tried to kidnap Popsi as well  

RH went to an auction this morning whilst I was seeing my friend and they were selling sheep there - he loves sheep as well   I thought he might come back with some  

I hope she has to do the buried alive with the rats especially


----------



## shortie66

**** y me too hun least she would feel at home with em   

Ahhhh bless rh loving sheep i want a real live in the garden but scottie says no, so i have to make do with my 3 ornamental ones out there instead


----------



## Rural Chick

Kate - you'd have to have 2 so they could keep each other company. Next door have had a sheep in their garden for over a year now - I'm not sure what they're going to do with it  . All the other neighbours have lots of sheep so we can see and hear them from our house


----------



## Ourturn

Eveinng RC, Popsi and Kate

Does I'm a celeb start tomorrow? Kate agree about Katie...can't stand the woman. What will her kids thing when they grow up? If she pg again? 

Had a fair bit of chardonay...BIL just left. He had a new girlfriend and is very loved up which is great as he has gone through a divorce lately. He's bringing her round for coffee next week..she's 5ft 6 and a size 8! I am 5ft 3 and a 12..think I will bake a very fatening cake and give her a HUGE slice! 
Bitter me...! 
Anna x


----------



## shortie66

Anna i'll pop over at the same time eat all ur cake and make u feel better, im 4ft 10" (and a bit  ) and a size 16    

**** y i'll be round in the morning to kidnap ur neighbours sheep and bring him to a safe house  

One last drink and im off 2 bed, still got 2 walls to decorate tomoz, that'll be first coat finished then just gotta go round again, fit new lights undercoat and paint windowcill, paint radiator cover, skirting boards arcitrave doors and ceiling put up wedding picture put down new rug and im finished, phew im knackered just thinking bout it


----------



## shortie66

anna god knows about jordan hun wouldnt suprise me tho, stupid beatch


----------



## Ourturn

Kate - 5ft 6 and an 8...that's obscene isn't it! I will sit on her skinny **** and force feed her..you are welcome to join me


----------



## shortie66

anna she's that thin she only needs one eye, perhaps u should nickname her cyclops      save me some cake please


----------



## Ourturn

Kate -     You can pop over for cake anytime  

Nighty nighty everyone x


----------



## Rural Chick

Morning lovely ladies

Anna SB I didn't think that 5' 6'' and size 8 existed - does she have (O) (O) or (.)(.)? I bet she's pretty too and nice with it     Fattening cake is a fantastic idea - I can help too if you want     .

Kate  I would happily kidnap next door's sheep for you. We hear it bleating away to the other sheep and it makes me feel very  . Mind you, we have just had recycling wheelie bins introduced here - everything like paper, plastic, metal and glass goes in and is collected fortnightly. We have always recycled anyway and just used to take it to the local tip, so we only ever put one bin bag out. Next door, who are also by themselves but with 2 dogs normally put out between 4 and 5 bags, so we were really interested to see how much theirs would go down by last week - answer, it didn't because they didn't use their recycling bin         FFS - how hard is it to throw paper or an empty bottle in a bin? I agree that washing the tins is a pain, but even so      

We are off to IKEA today - I hope the weather is a bit better today or the world and his wife will be there. We are then going to start to sort out the shower in our ensuite.

       for AOC and Nix.

         for Popsi and Heapey 

Have a lovely day everyone and catch up with you later - hope the decorating, baking, recovering from hangover, generally chilling goes well for everyone. 

Love and      

 sy  sy xxxx


----------



## Han72

Morning fellow insomniac!



Rural Chick said:


> RH .... loves sheep


   is that legal?!

I'm hungry.....

xxx


----------



## Rural Chick

I hope you're not eating lamb       

What are you up to today - anything exciting?


----------



## Han72

Yes. I will be lying on the sofa all day watching whatever I like becos I is pregnant! I luuurve the 2ww! Well except for the gestone.... and the uncertainty... and the occasional almost uncontrollable urge to slap DH if I feel like he's looking at me funny or breathing too loudly ... apart from that it's great!   

Mad progesterone dreams have started hence my being up ridiculously early today 

Can't believe you're going to Ikea on a Sunday, are you  . Mind you the thing that  used to upset me the most about going there was all the kids but you'll be walking round rubbing your bump so that's ok!

xxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning...

what's everyone got planned for today?

RC- enjoy Ikea...I rarely go as I hate how busy it gets at the weekend but it's so great just to walk around isn't it and you end up buying the oddest of things...

Nix- enjoy your day of rest, do you have any films to watch?


----------



## Lilly7

Good morning lovelies.  

Wow RC, you were up early on a Sunday!!!  
I love Ikea. Hope you have fun . Is RH an enthusiastic Ikea shopper? 
DP refuses point blank to accompany me on any Ikea trips after we had to completely furnish a large (4 bedrooms) detached (previously completely unfurnished) Victorian house for work.
Several days in Ikea followed by what seemed like weeks of assembling furniture caused no end of tempers and tantrums (on his part).  
At least going by myself gives me a free reign.    

Nix; A day on the sofa watching tv sounds great.   Will DH be at your beck and call as your PUPO?   

Morning Beachgirl.  

We have 6 guests for Sunday dinner tonight! Thankfully DP is cooking.    

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl

Morning Leola...oh a dinner party...what are you cooking? x


----------



## Lilly7

. . . . not exactly a dinner party, DP and I have rather an unusual job. We work for a specialist college for young people with ASD, Aspergers, and ADHD, all of whom have behavioral issues which is how they end up with us. 
Basically as our job we have 3 teenagers living with us. . . (very intense as as well as living and working with DP 24/7, we do term time blocks of 6 - 7 weeks during which time we don't have any real time off!!!) 
The youngsters go into the college during the day on weekdays, but the rest of the time they are with us. 

Anyway, tonight we have another couple who do the same job coming round with the kids they look after so it will no doubt be a lively evening.    

We'll probably have a roast with yorkshire pud etc. I went into Sainsbury's the other day at just the right time and they had reduced all the yorkshire lamb at the meat counter so I got a real bargain.


----------



## Donkey

Why, why, why  are you all up so early on a Sunday morning?  Are you mad       

I too love ikea but we go in the evening and get dinner (swedish meatballs) so it's almost like a romantic date  

Kate 4'10"...I'm 5'8"  I feel like a giant  

Leola, what an amazing job you do  

Happy sunday girls
xx


----------



## beachgirl

Hi Donkey


Wow Leola..what an amazing and worthwhile job you and DH do...enjoy your meal.


----------



## Donkey

Morning beachy    xx


----------



## shortie66

morning lovely ladies  

Leola u are eating lamb     Cover my ears and shudder in pain and horror     Seriously hun sounds like a fantastic job you do there    

**** y scottie took me to idea once - never again.  Hate the way you have to walk round the wole store before you can get out  now dunelms thats a different matter    

Morning nix hunny, enjoy putting ur pupo feet today and for the next week and a half         

Morning beachy   nothing elxciting for me today. Going to my brothers, then to matalan to get some jeans for scottie may get scottie to pop in dunelms on way past see what xmas stuff they have out   

Donks hey hunny dont worry cos i feel like a dwarf   

Cant wait for the party and the name tags, must admit im gonna find it hard to call people by their proper names expecially once i've had a drink.  Just thought i'd better explain that for when when i yell "donkey" and "**** y" across the table    

Scottie still in bed, im gonna have my coffee do a bit of ironing then start changing our bed even if he's still in it


----------



## AoC

Nixf01 said:


> Mad progesterone dreams have started hence my being up ridiculously early today


OMG, is that what it is??  I just seem to cry all the time. It's going to be a party when I go back to work on Mon. 

You're doing great, Nix. 

Morning Beachy. Today I am cutting DH's hair. Don't laugh - never done anything like that before, but we're economising!   Then a bit more dealing with the Stressful Stuff that has me worried at the mo. 

Don't worry, Donkey - I'm 5' 7" and a bit. 

Leola - that sound slike a job that's both stressful and highly rewarding. 

I was awake at 6:47am....

Morning, Kate. Tesco saved my life for jeans, once... they actually fit! (Or at least they did till I lost weight!)

I'd like to go to Ikea - they seem to be the only place that do cheap 50cmx50cm pic frames, and we have Alex Clark prints we want to hang. Plus they have fabulously cheap nursery stuff.... 

Still feeling a bit better, but so washed out. Poor Twit and [email protected] Feel like they're not being given a proper chance.


----------



## Ourturn

Anna - I cut my dh's hair. The 1st couple of cutes were a bit dodgy, but unfortunately because I do a decent job now he refuses to get it cut at a hairdressers! Twit & [email protected] are fine I'm sure, just try to take it easy  

Leola -       you and dp have such a worthwhile job, you must have the patience of saints! 

Kate - I will probably end up doing the same at the party  

Morning Donkey, Beachgirl, Nix, RC and anyone else who is around. 

When BIL was over last night he asked how tx was going.....so I had to explain about the mc...I am so annoyed dh hadn't told him  . Turns out he's not told his parents or other brother either. Told him this am that I do not want to have to explain it to them when we are over at xmas (as they will ask how ivf is going). I can write about it but find it difficult to say 'I had a 7th miscarriage' He must find it hard to talk about too, but I don't think its fair to leave it to me to explain to them do you? Men can be really crap over anything emotional (no offence meant RH!) 
What should I do just post on **!!!!!

Anna x


----------



## AoC

Thanks, Anna.  

My DH frequently forgets to tell his family ANYTHING about treatment, even though they know about our circumstances.  It's not that he doesn't care, just that it's very personal to him, so he doesn't automatically think about talking about it.        Sorry you had to deal with that.


----------



## AoC

The Tao of Sheep is an important Way....  

 Heapey.  You're feeling what you need to feel - I'm impressed you're here saying, "this is how I feel and I feel poo."  Too often we deny, repress, distract...    Not long now and you'll start feeling less poo.  And then sometime after that you'll feel entirely non-effluent...!      

I sometimes think it's a good thing we live a long way from an Ikea!  Dunelm is gorgeous, though.  Love there.

There.  It's done.  My first ever haircut of DH's head!  Not too bad, if I do say so myself...


----------



## Lilly7

Thanks for all the complimentary comments about my job .

Actually I feel very privileged to do this job. I love the kids, some are real characters and when you see how much they can grow in confidence and develop through their 3 years with us, it is amazing. The alternative for some can be pretty bleak ie young offenders or prison. 
Some seem very "normal" and until you know them well you wouldn't necessarily pick up on their "disability". It's really tragic to see how misunderstood some have been simply because mainstream society doesn't understand or have space for their different way of being and the gifts and challenges that this brings with it.
There is never a dull moment with the job and it can be extremely full on, especially if you have someone really challenging/ emotionally disturbed placed with you. 

Anyway, I am no saint    , there are some very seductive perks that come with the job such as a nice big house, no bills, food allowances during term time, good quality organic produce, nearly 3 months off a year to compensate for lack of time off during wknds and evenings etc etc.

Heapey: Mentoring young offenders sounds really interesting. How did you get into that?  
Sorry that you have to go through such a lousy time.    . I can well understand that it upsets you thinking about your SIL and FIL discussing your situation.   

AnnaOC: do let us know how the hair cut goes. Good luck . . . to you both.  
I have never dared to do DP's. xxx


----------



## Lilly7

AnnaOC: I just saw your last post. Well done you!!! You definitely are a domestic goddess!   x


----------



## Spuds

Morning Lovelies 

Had a fab night in with the girls and sorted all of lifes problems out over food, wine, x factor and of course dirty dancing  - my friend is in her 40's and can you believe has never seen Dirty Dancing !!! - so we insisted it was a good idea for her to watch at 3am - her main comment was ' oh my God - this is soft porn' !!  

Heapey     - well done for saying how you feel love - it will get better and we are all here for you      

Sausage - so happy you are fealing better sweetheart - drink gallons of Cranberry too xxxxxxx

RC - sending loads of   to you - flippin ec Ikea on a Sunday wow !! - bet you cant come out without candles   enjoy your day xxxxx

Nix - enjoy your dinner - no lamb though  - I think its been barred  

Who was on about Wales ?? Im up for a visit - Dad lives in a field in Llangunllo Mid Wales and thats a serious place for sheep spotting - as a veggie get mixed fealings when I see them all because I know the male lambs get the chop - scuse the pun - and it really upsets me but DH wont let me take them all home  

Kate - hope you had a good one - can't wait to meet you and clink our glassess  

Aha - does anyone know about tandem cylcling ? I'm being brave today and thinking if the next treatment doesnt work I may try and do one with my own eggs and DE at the same time - seems to make sense ? 

Love to all
Spuds
xxxxxx


----------



## sweetpea74

Hi all - just jumping in as at my bro's so using his computer for a change and giving my thumbs a rest  

Wanted to say a big sorry to read your news Heapey and sending you lots of BIG   , it really is poo when you get a negative and the 2ww just makes it worse because you allow yourself to start thinking and planning and then it just gets thrown back in your face with no real explanation as to why and it aint fair! so I'm thinking of you hun, just relax, sit back now, drink lots of wine and have lots of cuddles with DH and maybe make a plan for the next steps eh? 

Big positive thoughts to you PUPO ladies AnnaofC and Nix!! Here's   for you guys and hoping this is your time! x x  

Wow Ikea RC and RH - hope you found lots of bargains! DH hates ikea with a passion only because we had to buy a load of linen for 30 self-cater apartments we were managing in france and we had to count out each individual piece of linen and then put each and every one through the till - we had TWELVE trollies between us and no-one would help!!! Well, we were in the ikea in geneva and spoke very little french at the time but that experience has put him off for life!!

Hey Leola what a wonderful job you do - my brother has downs syndrome and has carers living with him so I know what a caring, loving person you must be to spend your personal life and time caring as you do! 

Hey Mailini and hope your chow chow is good, our little ellie the monkey dog is now 18 months old but she still only weighs 3 kilos!! 

Hello Jersey - a tandem sounds the right idea - isnt that just what RC and RH have gone through and look at them now! 

Hey sobroody - i know what are men like eh? Mine is sat outside my brother's revving our car right now as we speak, because he wants to leave!! He is sooo impatient that boy but is just gonna have to wait while I post this!  

Have a great holiday Driver!!  

Afternoon everyone else....well i'd best be off now seeing as he's chomping at the bit. gggrrrrrr!

Happy Sunday everyone!

Sweetpea


----------



## Spuds

Hiya Sweetpea - Happy Sunday xxx

Girls - am so excited about meeting up - cant wait to see you all in person - you have all been so fantastic and this place is defo my lifeline 

RC + RH - hope Ikea wasnt too traumatic 

Leola - what a fantastic job ! - my bruv has dyspraxia and lives at home still with Mum - he really needs to move on but its tough for him - how amazing to think there are such gorgeous people as you out there helping these kids out - massive    to you xxxx

Have managed to wash up from girls night in - DH is back home from boys do - done him the world of good - we are both now stuck to the sofa eating crap and watching crap - lovely jubbly  

Spuds
xx


----------



## mag108

Heapey:
it's poo, you've said it, no other words needed but hugs are so here is one.

AnnofC: delighted the drugs have kicked in

Kate/popsi: how are the heads today.

Leola: well impressed!

AFM: Sorry it's a bit of a moan and maybe I wasnt in the best space to go out....Party was mixed. Out with my lovely friend who adopted last year and we had a big chat about all that (orientated around me if I ever go down that route...) a bit stirring for a sat nite out......also out was an ex colleague of mine but mutual friend of hers who's adopted 2 siblings and seems to have forgot her own IF issues...(loves her new boss because she is a mum...so what about the rest of us non mums, are we unlovable, do we not 'get it?'...-...or maybe that's just me being sensitive) so I did have to listen to them going on about their little ones which I can do for a about 5mins....Then there is a couple we know who are 5mths along and they were out too and he knows the score with us (m/c's), but is high on the idea of being a dad and managed to drop that in the conversations all nite (he is sweet but I had had enough by that point)...

Had a bop, chatted to men mostly who I suspected wouldnt talk about kids (computers and buddhism).....
xxxx


----------



## Spuds

Mags ;( - oh bu*ger - not what you needed - so difficult to cope with when people are in their own 'bubble' and forget to take the blinkers off to see/think how someone may be fealing - (God as I'm writing this I'm thinking Ive been a bit like that recently !!).............hope the bop was good and picked you up a bit - thinking of you hun  

Spuds
xxx


----------



## shortie66

Hellooooo  

Managed matalan and dunelm      Bought a twiggy thing with lickle lights though it in silver for a fiver from dunelm, unfortunately cushions were b'loody expensive 19quid each for the bolster ones and i need 4. Sooooo i'll be going to matalan in the week cos they had some there for 8quid each and tbh i preferred them    

Mags hugs for you hunny, some people they do my bleeding head in     I would have been tempted to just give the biggest yawn ever and say right wheres the beer/food then    

Jersey ooo eating crap watching crap my favourite type of night    

Hello heapey darling sorry u feel so poo     

Sausage u have started something, scottie wants me to cut his hair now  

Hello leola sweetpea donks pix nix mallini wingwing purps anne annsob popsi **** y and everyone   

Have finished first coat of paint on three wall but too knackered to do anymore, will have to finsih it off next weekend.


----------



## Donkey

RC  I like your positive approach on my tx delay and school    have to look on the bright side!

Kate well done on your painting i'm impressed    Good shopping  

AOC glad you're feeling better  

I went to the allotment this afternoon with my dad and ended up sobbing on his shoulder about my horrible week and life in general  

So who will get voted off Xfactor...I know the twns are annoying but I find Joe too sickly sweet and irritating too....who knows?

xxx


----------



## Spuds

Hi Kate - flippin ec you have been busy  - am almost comotosed from being glued to the telly - just knocked up a mexican (should rephrase that really) full of e numbers and all sorts Im sure but Im fealing naughty  

Donkey - sending you loads of     pleased you had your Dads shoulder to cry on though - they are sometimes the best  take it easy xxx

Now x factor - I cant believe I am going to say this but I actually enjoyed Jedward last night - arghhhhhhhh

I think its going to be blondie boy 
Spuds
xx


----------



## Rural Hick

slycett said:


> popsi i wanna feed a newborn lamb hunny  i love sheep and have a display cabinet full of silly ones. I would have a real one if scott would let me


Hmmm, it seems that we have a lot in common. Who is stalking who?    



Rural Chick said:


> RH went to an auction this morning whilst I was seeing my friend and they were selling sheep there - he loves sheep as well   I thought he might come back with some


The auctioneer was offerring to keep them for a fortnight to encourage bidding. Do you think that if I bring one a day back in the car and pen them in the bottom of the garden **** y will notice?   

I think it is similar to her tactic of buying frocks, hiding them in her wardrobe and then bringing them out "as that old thing" a few days later.  The tags and the credit card bill give the game away.   



Nixf01 said:


> Rural Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> RH .... loves sheep
> 
> 
> 
> is that legal?!
Click to expand...













Nixf01 said:


> I luuurve the 2ww! Well except for the gestone.... and the uncertainty... and the occasional almost uncontrollable urge to slap DH if I feel like he's looking at me funny or breathing too loudly ...


... and exactly when does that end? 



sobroody1 said:


> Anna - I cut my dh's hair. The 1st couple of cutes were a bit dodgy,





AnnaofCumberland said:


> There. It's done. My first ever haircut of DH's head! Not too bad, if I do say so myself...


On the night before I was taken to meet **** y's Grandparents "for approval" **** y decided that my hair was too long.  Obviously, two things had happened by then - we had had too much to drink and the barbers were shut. No problem.  Remember the bob cut with the step it the back that was popular for ladies a few years back? **** y invented that (admittedly at a lopsided angle) ten years before it was popularised. I had to claim that I was attacked by some friends whilst at a party when I next went to the hairdressers.  

RH


----------



## Spuds

Evening RH and all  

DH has the hump cos Ive been here most of the day and he cant get on to you tube  

Jamie is out of X factor - just goes to show its not about the singing at all !!  

Laters 
Spuds
x


----------



## Lilly7

Ooooh gosh, thanks for more nice comments. It's nothing too impressive, really, as I said there are lots of perks to the job so it's not as though I've altruistically sacrificed my life to do this or anything.    

Thank you for the nice words sweetpea.  

Jerseyspuds: Thanks also for your nice words. Is there any possibility that your brother could get some support with making steps towards living independently?
I have to confess that I also quite enjoyed Jedward last night.     I thought that Lloyd should have gone this eve. Poor Jamie, I liked him.  

Mag108; People are so unaware and insensitive!  Poor you having to endure that!  
I had a similar situation the other week with a good friend I haven't seen for a while. She's actually a GP as well as having had difficulty ttc herself. We went out for the night and she went on and on about her kids and pregnancies. Luckily I wasn't feeling too sensitive that particular night and was so fascinated by her lack of awareness for my predicament and feelings that it kind of distracted me from being upset. 

I've got a few more questions for some of the low AMH girls or anyone else that can help.    
On my cancelled cycle, I was on the antagonist regime. At my clinic this meant starting on day 2 with Purogen and a few days later adding Orgalutron into the mix. Following my AMH results, I spoke with my consultant on the phone and he told me that I would be a good candidate for the short protocol for my next treatment! 
On friday I  picked up a leaflet about my clinic's Short Protocol, and it seems that the difference is that you start on day 2 with Suprecur/ Buserelin. On day 3 they start you on FSH (purogen) but they do bloods first and your purogen dose is decided based on your blood results. 
From day 9 they scan you daily or on alternate days until your ready for your HCG shot. All shots are in the evening as opposed to the morning.
Has anyone been on a similar protocol? I'm not sure why this is better than the antagonist for "poor responders" and am curious about it.

If anyone is up for meeting at any point, please let me know. I'm in Sheffield and am happy to drive an hour or so in any direction if anyone is up for a coffee or a drink or 2  . 

I hope everyones having a nice evening.  Love to all. x


----------



## beachgirl

Leola....whereabouts in Sheffield are you?  I'm from South Yorks too...


----------



## beachgirl

Barnsley...we were in Sheffield centre today shopping for christmas....


----------



## tropifruiti

Leola
I am in North Yorks but it is only an hour and a half from sheffield - i go down regularly anyway for dance practices . looking at your signature we actually seem to be very similar and at similar stages as we have not yet decided what to do for our second attempt. am happy to meet up at some point.

AOC glad you are feeling better  . It was the right decision to get those drugs clearly. Which clinic are you at?

Thanks to all on team PR i really enjoy coming on and chatting. I am only making it on every few days and then it takes me ages to catch up - must try harder - says the teacher!!!

Have had a weekend of tidying the house- i am very messy and even i thought it needed doing , so you can imagine how bad it was.    Anyway DH has been a super star  and whole place looks pretty presentable now. 
Off to watch i'm a celeb. Don't think any on there actually are but will check it out.


----------



## shortie66

Evening hunnies  

Tropi ur house sounds exactly like mine hunny, and scottie is the worst culprit ever   And cos i have been decoating this weekend the house still feels like its a tip   

Hey leola u gotta have a few perks to any job surely hun   dont be embarrased about them sweetheart    

Jersey oooo ur poor dh i feel so sorry for him......not    

RH well its obvious u are stalking me  ,  **** y and me have the same name, we are the same age with the same sense of humour..........better hide my bunny rabbit away before he ends up in a saucepan   

Having a nice jd and few pringles   i sooooo wanna finish decorating the lounge by next weekend looks like i may have to put an hour a night in this week


----------



## popsi

ladies... i love you all.. i will get back to my old self this week, onwards and upwards, thanks to you all for your massive support xxxxx


----------



## shortie66

Hiya heapey have ur few goes with ur own eggies first hunny, it only takes the one u know      Great that u have a back up plan tho. My s-i-l bless her when i told her about donor eggs and the emotions involved for me, not knowing what her reponse would be said "its an egg your given not a baby, you make it into a baby so surely to god that makes it yours" Couldnt disagree with that could i.      

Hey popsi lewis is still drooling over the photo on **, he is smitten      Always here for you hunny, and defo up for a meet


----------



## shortie66

Morning ladies  

God what a dark cold rainy horrible morning, i really feel like pulling a sicky


----------



## Rural Chick

You don't look too well to me lovely


----------



## Lilly7

Morning. x

Beachgirl; Oooh, Barnsley. Just up the road. I haven't been there for years. What's it like now?  . x
Let me know if you would like to meet up and we can arrange something. 

Tropi; It does seem that we are at quite similar stages.   Just send me a PM if your coming down and have time, and I'll send you my number.  
Where are you being treated I wonder? 

Morning Slycett; You look a bit under the weather to me too  . I'm sure a cosy day at home would do you the world of good.    .

Morning RC, How was Ikea?


----------



## Han72

YAAAAY let's all have a duvet day!!! Oh I was doing that anyway... 

Kate  to your lovely SIL!


slycett said:


> better hide my bunny rabbit away before he ends up in a saucepan


 I'm sure it'll stop working if you cook it... oh! Not THAT kind of rabbit - my bad....   

Heapey -  to you and bless your lovely DH too, so sweet! Have you had your follow up yet hon?   

Leola - only been skimming but I saw what a fabulous job you do,    



Rural Hick said:


> Nixf01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rural Chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> RH .... loves sheep
> 
> 
> 
> is that legal?!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 



Rural Hick said:


> Nixf01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I luuurve the 2ww! Well except for the gestone.... and the uncertainty... and the occasional almost uncontrollable urge to slap DH if I feel like he's looking at me funny or breathing too loudly ...
> 
> 
> 
> ... and exactly when does that end?
Click to expand...

 erm....  Well we've been together 10 years now and it hasn't worn off yet   

Yo **** y - sooo Ikea? What did ya get?

Hey Sausage - how goes it? As you can see the hysteria has kicked in properly over here! Have some of these my lovely    

Ouch! Wanted todo tons more persos but sitting at the pooter seems to make the cramps worse, so huge apologies for everyone I've missed but I'm gonna go lie down. Again! Will try to finish off later!

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## peanut butter

Hi everyone

I hope you don't mind if I join you as I am really not sure which way to turn at the moment and I thought I would benefit from the wisdom on this board.

Had my first ICSI Nov 08 on 225 and then 300 gonal F and got 6 eggs, 5 of which fertilised. 2 were replaced resulting in and early mc and 2 went in the freezer (subsequently defrosted but they did not divide, so no ET).  Started another fresh cycle in October this year and they started me on 300 gonal f and raised it to 450 gonal f as I only had 4 follies.  Managed to get 7 eggs, but only 1 fetilised but this did not divide so ET was cancelled on Saturday.

Sorry about the me post, but am feeling feeling v cheated and at a loss to where I go from here.  Any ideas

Thanks 
Nikki


----------



## AoC

I'm sorry, Nikki, but I have so little to offer in terms of advice - I'm sure one of the knowledgeable ladies will clue you in soon.  In the mean time, I'm so sorry you've had such rough cycles.       And welcome.

I've got one of those twiggy light-y things, Kate, they're pretty.  we hang my Mum's beautiful hand beaded baubles from ours.  LOL at hair cutting.  It was actually quite fun, although I'm suspicious of the fact that all our economising ideas at the moment seem to involve ME having to do extra work....  

Allotments are very healing places, Donkey.   Sorry you were upset, but glad you had a shoulder to sob on.

Mmmmm mexican.... I so love mexican food, Mash.  Particularly if salsa, guacamole, and sour cream is involved...  *drooool*  We had a lovely roast dinner last night (and will be having bubble and squeak, roast chicken, and chicken pie for some nights to come!) and it was the first meal in weeks that I hadn't nauseous halfway through.  

If you take JedWard as an entertainment act, rather than quality singers, they're really rather good.  They never fail to make me laugh, anyway, and at the moment I REALLY value that.  

She'll notice when the baby's here, RH - my Mum swears some lambs sound just like crying babies, after she got up a million times a night to my brother when we were staying in the Lakes, only to find him sleeping soundly....    I'm so proud of you for finding a sheep shagging smiley....  impressive.  AAAAAAAAAAHAHHAHAHA at the hair cut.  Reminds me of the time I went to stay with Grandma, and she gave me an impromptu basin hair cut.  Only she put the basin on my head at an angle.  All Grandma-mum relations were nearly obliterated when Mum found out... 

I'm at Gateshead, Tropi.  

Good to see a 'better' post from you, Heapey.    (But you can relapse if you need to...   )       Sadly I'm near nowhere!  I live in Cumbria, right up in the NW of the county.

Love you back, Popsi.      

Nix, we have MUCH in common....  I thought that kind of rabbit for a bit, too!!!        

Quite enjoying being back at work this morning.    It's warm, for a start!  Although I think I've forgotten how to put make up on!!

I've got intermittent crampy pains which could be a) Twit and [email protected] getting setttled  b) UTI  c)  reaction to anti-bs  d) reaction to Cyclogest  e)  constipation  f)  my usual digestive niggles  g)  god knows.  so it's nice, but I'm not drawing any conclusions....!

UTI is still very much making itself known, and I'd love to just go to bed for a day, but there you are.  Anti-bs and paracetemol seem to be holding it.


----------



## Han72

It's (a) of course!          

lord, I MUST get OFF here, the rainbow posse def making their presence felt!!

Taraaaa!

xxx


----------



## TryMeditate

Happy Monday little ladies .

Someone sent me the links below, and I wanted to share them. You will need sound on your PC to hear these. The first is about infertility. Please please don't watch this at work, it turned me into a sobbing mess and my poor husband was really worried. It summed up so many feelings I was having, made my heart break and want to do nothing but find a cure for infertility. Again, please don't watch at work unless you have nerves of steal.

You tube: Infertility is... 




The second one is a doctor talking about POF.
You tube: What is POF 




Have a lovely week my gals.    

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## AoC

Thanks Nix.    Now go rest up!

And thanks for those links, Sam.  I definitely do NOT have nerves of steel, so I'll avoid them for now.


----------



## shortie66

Sneaky sneaky sneaking on at work    

Morning everyone


----------



## Skybreeze

*New home this way >>> *http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=217171.new#new


----------

